# **Givenchy Shopping Finds and Intels**



## DisCo

I thought I'd start a thread specifically for us Givenchy lovers to share our latest shopping finds and provide intel on new colours and styles.

Right now I'm hoping someone could give info about the next line up of colours for the Pandora!   

Please post if you have any info!!


----------



## Aluxe

So glad I found this young thread. I just fell in love with Givenchy this weekend and am obsessing. I'm searching for the Taupe Nightingale in large and missed it by seconds at bfly the other morning

As of Saturday morning, Barney's NYC (Madison Av.) had a whole bunch of large black nightingales at full price. 

Thanks for starting the thread DisCo.


----------



## frenchiefan

Saw a new purply-color (beautiful...like cyclamen) large Pandora this weekend....new Fall color!


----------



## Aluxe

Givenchy bags at Bluefly 20-21% off retail prices. The Antigona and nightingales are gone though.


----------



## purse-nality

check out this thread...
http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/too-good-to-true-40-percent-off-celine-680976.html

40% off at the Wynn. not sure if it applies to Givenchy, though.


----------



## tatertot

****** has a few Nightingales up for sale right now http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-givenchy-c-22_83.html A Taupe w/ white trim and a Caramel.


----------



## Aluxe

purse-nality said:


> check out this thread...
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/too-good-to-true-40-percent-off-celine-680976.html
> 
> 40% off at the Wynn. not sure if it applies to Givenchy, though.



Thanks so much for sharing this, Nality. Did anyone call the Wynn SA to ask about Givenchy items on sale?


----------



## Aluxe

tatertot said:


> ****** has a few Nightingales up for sale right now http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-givenchy-c-22_83.html A Taupe w/ white trim and a Caramel.



Thanks for sharing about Erica's site. Had been watching the caramel for a bit but pulled the trigger on another bag elsewhere. 

Hopefully, some other tPFer will nab one of those bags. Though, I keep wondering about how practical the one with white trim would be considering that the handles could darken...


----------



## Aluxe

Anyone have info on where to get a nightingale this memorial day weekend? Any deals? Thx


----------



## DisCo

Fall/Winter Givenchy bags now available for pre-order at luisaviaroma.com! They have such amazing colours and styles now including mini Pandoras, clutches, and Nightingale totes as well.


----------



## grietje

I recently saw a woman carrying a brown Eden.  Yowza! That is a pretty bag!


----------



## Aluxe

Hey folks: ssense has Givenchy items (clothing, shoes, bags etc) at 30% off.

http://www.ssense.com/women/designers/givenchy

Good luck.

And if anyone sees a brand new black or grey or taupe leather nightingale on sale, please let me know. I've bought 2 and both were duds and had to be returned.

Thanks.


----------



## eliza

^ duds? how so? i expect a lot when you spend that much...


----------



## ele89

Did anybody see in person the George V shopper?! I was considering to buy it online but I'm afraid it could be way too big for my frame..


----------



## SCL

ele89 said:


> Did anybody see in person the George V shopper?! I was considering to buy it online but I'm afraid it could be way too big for my frame..


 
Yes, I have this one.  How tall are you?  It is a relatively long bag?


----------



## DisCo

30% off on Spring/Summer Givenchy bags at luisaviaroma.com!! http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...m=undefined&fromTrend=false&trend=&SortType=0


----------



## ele89

SCL said:


> Yes, I have this one.  How tall are you?  It is a relatively long bag?


 i'm 1.64 cm..what do you think? i love the style and the shape  but i'm afraid it will look way too big for me 
i read on luisaviaroma that the measures are 47x36x15 and if you look the pic on their website (they have only one modeling pics of the bag from the new collection ) it looks really huge even on the model!
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...vendorColor=MDUw&season=actual&seasProdID=54I

TIA!


----------



## SCL

ele89 said:


> i'm 1.64 cm..what do you think? i love the style and the shape but i'm afraid it will look way too big for me
> i read on luisaviaroma that the measures are 47x36x15 and if you look the pic on their website (they have only one modeling pics of the bag from the new collection ) it looks really huge even on the model!
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...vendorColor=MDUw&season=actual&seasProdID=54I
> 
> TIA!


 
Mine is about 24" long. I a 5'6" and it hits me below the hip.


----------



## ele89

SCL said:


> Mine is about 24" long. I a 5'6" and it hits me below the hip.



Ok...im afraid I will have to move into something else then..
Btw thank you for the infos


----------



## JadedGivenchy

Barney's and Bergdorf were having a sale on designer handbags don't know if the sale is still going on, but fell in love with the givenchy nightingale trolley


----------



## Aluxe

Barneys 2nd markdown is now on. Leopard print Antigona for $1219 plus more

http://www.barneys.com/Handbags-Accessories/SALEHANDACCESS,default,sc.html?prefn1=designer&prefv1=Givenchy


----------



## DisCo

^Wow the Leopard Antigona is beautiful and what a great price for it! I love the Leopard Saddle as well.


----------



## La Comtesse

Does anyone know if they are still making (what I assume is) the small size nightingale?

It's just my luck that I had never seen the small irl until recently, and the only bag they had was a return that was obviously used and very damaged.  So I was just wondering if they discontinued the small size or if they still make it?

TIA


----------



## Aluxe

La Comtesse said:


> Does anyone know if they are still making (what I assume is) the small size nightingale?
> 
> It's just my luck that I had never seen the small irl until recently, and the only bag they had was a return that was obviously used and very damaged.  So I was just wondering if they discontinued the small size or if they still make it?
> 
> TIA



Haven't seen the bag in small, at least not new. Ann's Fabulous Things has a small (12" x 12") for sale. It looks like it is in very good condition.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Aluxe

Large/maxi patent leather nightingale for CHEAP at ssense $1038

http://www.ssense.com/women/product/givenchy/maxi_nightingale_tote/37921


----------



## La Comtesse

Aluxe said:


> Haven't seen the bag in small, at least not new. Ann's Fabulous Things has a small (12" x 12") for sale. It looks like it is in very good condition.
> 
> Hope that helps.


 
Thanks very much.  I'm still not sure exactly what size I saw, but it was smaller than the mediums I've seen.  I think I saw a small recently at NM, but the SA wasn't sure what size it was called.  I would estmate it was about 14" x about 12".  The sizes online have me very confused...They give a measurement that soulnds like a small then call it a mecium, etc.


----------



## Aluxe

La Comtesse said:


> Thanks very much.  I'm still not sure exactly what size I saw, but it was smaller than the mediums I've seen.  I think I saw a small recently at NM, but the SA wasn't sure what size it was called.  I would estmate it was about 14" x about 12".  The sizes online have me very confused...They give a measurement that soulnds like a small then call it a mecium, etc.




I read in an old thread that Givenchy nightingales lacked size/dimensional consistency.

That being said, the medium nightingale is roughly 15(L) x 12(H). I've stalked enough to come to that conclusion. Plus I have owned 2, but now only own 1.

The large/maxi nightingale is approximately 20(L) x 15(H). As large as a balenciaga weekender (if you are familiar with those). Many ladies on the forum like this size because the shoulder strap is long enough to go over the shoulder. In the medium, the shoulder strap is awkward and forces the bag's handles to fall in opposite directions. might not make sense when you read it, but if you search, you'll find at least one pic.

Okay, sorry for the long essay, but I hope it helps somewhat.


----------



## La Comtesse

Thanks again Aluxe.  I have a large, so I'm familar with what that looks like.  And I've tried the mediums, and the one I saw was definitely smaller than those.  I was beginning to wonder if they had made another size--lol--(like maybe an xs, s, m, and l). For whatever reason, I seem to like the small and the large sizes best on me.

What you said about size consistency may explain my dilema.  I just measured my large and it's about 22" x 13.5" 

And I just saw some silimar confusion in the Pandora thread.


----------



## Aluxe

La Comtesse said:


> Thanks again Aluxe.  I have a large, so I'm familar with what that looks like.  And I've tried the mediums, and the one I saw was definitely smaller than those.  I was beginning to wonder if they had made another size--lol--(like maybe an xs, s, m, and l). For whatever reason, I seem to like the small and the large sizes best on me.*
> 
> What you said about size consistency may explain my dilema.  I just measured my large and it's about 22" x 13.5* "
> 
> And I just saw some silimar confusion in the Pandora thread.



See? It's all a little confusing. I won't even try to read up on the confusion regarding the Pandora. I'm just happy that so far, I see some consistency with the Antigona bags, which is the only givenchy bag on my radar, right now.

Do you think you will be purchasing a grey or a black nightingale after all?


----------



## La Comtesse

Aluxe-I think that is someone else who is looking to get a grey or a black.    I know you've been so helpful to everyone looking to buy a Givenchy.  I'm actually looking to see what new colors will be availble in the small... assuming that the one I saw in NM is a new small and that they will have other colors availble this Fall....


----------



## DisCo

La Comtesse said:


> Aluxe-I think that is someone else who is looking to get a grey or a black.    I know you've been so helpful to everyone looking to buy a Givenchy.  I'm actually looking to see what new colors will be availble in the small... assuming that the one I saw in NM is a new small and that they will have other colors availble this Fall....



Luisaviaroma.com has new fall colours for the small so that could give you an idea as to what colours NM might be getting as well.


----------



## La Comtesse

DisCo said:


> Luisaviaroma.com has new fall colours for the small so that could give you an idea as to what colours NM might be getting as well.


 
Thanks very much DisCo. I'll take a look.


----------



## Aluxe

La Comtesse said:


> Aluxe-I think that is someone else who is looking to get a grey or a black.    I know you've been so helpful to everyone looking to buy a Givenchy.  I'm actually looking to see what new colors will be availble in the small... assuming that the one I saw in NM is a new small and that they will have other colors availble this Fall....



oopsssiee... sorry about that. That's what happens when I am trying to multitask:shame:

Hopefully, the tip from DisCo will help you find a color you like.


----------



## DisCo

I might be getting info on the bags for F/W and S/S2012 from a lovely tpfer so hopefully I can post reference threads soon! Stay tuned!


----------



## -HER

Anyone knows where am I able to get Red lambskin Nightingale in the size like Christina Aguilera holds?


----------



## Aluxe

DisCo said:


> I might be getting info on the bags for F/W and S/S2012 from a lovely tpfer so hopefully I can post reference threads soon! Stay tuned!




ooooh


----------



## Aluxe

-HER said:


> Anyone knows where am I able to get Red lambskin Nightingale in the size like Christina Aguilera holds?



Did you check Barneys? They have a red nightingale. It's pebbled leather (which I personally love), but I'm not sure if the shade is the same as Aguilera's.

Here's the link: 
http://www.barneys.com/Medium-Textured-Nightingale/00505007667541,default,pd.html

Good luck and do let us know if you find a nightingale you love!


----------



## -HER

Hey nope, its a rich red color if you google you'd see it! Anyway thanks!


----------



## purse-nality

Hkg DFS Galleria @ Tsim Sha Tsui had many of the fall colors in stock, 2 sundays ago. the large wrinkled retails @ 12,600 hkd.


----------



## Aluxe

Givenchy New Line bags, George Vs, and one Antigona on sale at Beyond The Rack. Also "powder" Nightingale medium at Bluefly, that one keeps popping back in like it keeps being returned. Probably due to its light color...


----------



## Gatsby

Aluxe said:


> Givenchy New Line bags, George Vs, and one Antigona on sale at Beyond The Rack. A



Is Beyond the Rack online?  I can't believe they would have an Antigona there.  

A few Nordstroms are carrying Givenchy Nightingales, Pandoras and George Vs.  

I'm curious about the new colors and if that means the current grey Pandora will go away.  I kind of, sort of want it too but can't afford it now.  I hope they keep that lighter grey available.


----------



## ehemelay

Has anyone seen the Pandora 005 series Khaki in the *medium* size?  It's the one with the "suede effect" leather on the top panel.  

Luisaviaroma has the large size, but that's just too big for me.

I love the color and texture of this bag!  I would buy the medium size in a heartbeat.


----------



## Gatsby

ehemelay that's the first I've seen of that color but it says it's a pre-order for September 30th, so perhaps it's an upcoming Fall/Winter color.  If so, I would think stores like Barneys might stock in soon?  I agree, the color and that panel look really good!

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...vendorColor=MzA1&season=actual&seasProdID=54I


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^

I just noticed that it's a pre-order.  I'll be stalking Barney's and NM until there's a Medium available!!


----------



## Nancy in VA

Overstock recently had a lot of Pandoras - I bought a purple pepe leather - not sure if I will keep it - the bag is odd looking but for some reason so comfortable to wear.  When I looked this morning there were two med. black ones - pepe and smooth leather.
Wish Givency had a sub forum.


----------



## Aluxe

Nancy in VA said:


> Overstock recently had a lot of Pandoras - I bought a purple pepe leather - not sure if I will keep it - the bag is odd looking but for some reason so comfortable to wear.  When I looked this morning there were two med. black ones - pepe and smooth leather.
> Wish Givency had a sub forum.



Congrats! Sad to know you may not keep her.

Could you do a reveal? I am not a big fan of the pandora. It seems odd to me, but I'd love to see some mod pics on a normal person (only ever see celebs).

Would be great for reference purposes and would increase the number of Givenchy-related threads. Apparently, that could help get a sub-forum.


----------



## chaveene

i'm thinking of purchasing a black givenchy nightingale. been wanting one with the metal logos for way too long. but while i wait for fate to bring us both together, any nightingale owners out there having issues with the bag? 

i'm wondering if the non metal studded bottom would be a problem? because all my bags have 4 metal studs at the bottom to support. so i'm kinda worried that i won't get used to the nightingale. and is it true that the bag looks better hand carried rather than shoulder carried? :S 

some insight would really be appreciated!

P.S: idk if i am in the right thread. but forgive me please if i'm not.

have a nice day u guys.


----------



## ehemelay

Does anyone know whether the Barneys at NorthPark in Dallas carries Givenchy handbags on the floor?


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^ I stopped in this afternoon and they have a ton of Pandoras on the floor, as well as some other designs.

For Pandoras, there were several Medium and Large black bags.  Most were either the textured or smooth/shiny leather (with the gold hardware) but there was also one Medium in the new "wrinkled" leather.  That one has gunmetal hardware that really blends in with the bag.  You don't notice it at all.

They also have a few bright colors in stock for the Pandora - oranges and yellows.  I didn't see any browns on the floor.


----------



## Louis&Mark

is the brown a seasonal color?  would love a brown medium nightingale.


----------



## Gatsby

Louis&Mark said:


> is the brown a seasonal color?  would love a brown medium nightingale.



When you say brown, do you mean the wrinkled leather that they call Hazel?  Here's the link to help:

http://www.barneys.com/Medium-Textured-Pandora-Messenger/00505011916673,default,pd.html?cgid=HANDB01

I've seen this color at Barneys and Nordstrom.


----------



## Louis&Mark

i mean a darker brown.  do they have darker brown w.textured or pebbled leather?  i haven't seen the bag irl.  might go next weekend to check them out.


----------



## pixiejenna

Barneys.com has a dark purple medium pandora up right now!


----------



## DisCo

Louis&Mark said:


> is the brown a seasonal color?  would love a brown medium nightingale.



LVR has a brown medium Nightingale in soft smooth calfskin http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...vendorColor=MjEx&season=actual&seasProdID=54I


----------



## Louis&Mark

^^^ that's disco!  that's a gorgeous brown.


----------



## Aluxe

Quite a few Givenchy bags at Overstock - George Vs, a pink Nightingale, Nightingale Totes and a large black Pandora that is cheap enough to be tempting....

And in case anyone wonders, yes, Overstock sells authentic merchandise.

Enjoy Labor day weekend!


----------



## ehemelay

****** added some Nightingales today - 2 small and 1 medium right now.


----------



## toonie

Hello, can anyone tell me the style of the bag that Miley and KK carry in the Celebs with Givenchy thread? It looks like a tote with partial zips on the sides and is square shaped. I can't seem to post a pic Thanks!


----------



## DisCo

toonie said:


> Hello, can anyone tell me the style of the bag that Miley and KK carry in the Celebs with Givenchy thread? It looks like a tote with partial zips on the sides and is square shaped. I can't seem to post a pic Thanks!



My guess would be the George V Tote with split sides.


----------



## toonie

Thank you DisCO


----------



## Aluxe

Oh boy, did any of you ladies get the bags that came in to Bluefly today?

Hot diggity damn (excuse my French), those bags cleared up quickly!


----------



## littlerock

^


----------



## DisCo

^Did you get one *littlerock*?


----------



## Aluxe

^^ She must have, that graucho tells it all...hehehehe

Come on Littlerock - SPILL


----------



## DisCo

^Hahaha if that's the case we expect a reveal soon


----------



## Aluxe

Yup, and here's one more graucho in anticipation


----------



## REREsaurus

*Barney's SF has - *
-two textured bubble black/teal Medium Pandoras
-Smooth leather bright orange/coral medium Pandora
-Smooth leather little pandora in bright yellow, small? Mini?
-Smooth leather Violet medium Pandora
*
NM SF has a lot - *
-gray textured medium Pandora
-black textured medium Pandora
-smooth leather violet medium Pandora
-smooth leather dark Olive green medium pandora
-smooth leather darker caramel brown mini? small? Pandora.
-smooth leather lighter caramel medium Pandora
-smooth leather Blush (light tan?) medium Pandora
-no bubble leather

Those are the ones that stood out. Man - I REALLY have got to get a handle on names and leather types. Sorry for being so cryptic with the descriptions.


----------



## Shoegal30

Does anyone know where you can get the small nightingale? Nothing at BG & Barney in NY or online.....that's all I have so far....


----------



## Aluxe

Fashionphile has super duper large black vinyl nightingale on sale for $956


----------



## Shoegal30

Aluxe said:


> I read in an old thread that Givenchy nightingales lacked size/dimensional consistency.
> 
> That being said, the medium nightingale is roughly 15(L) x 12(H). I've stalked enough to come to that conclusion. Plus I have owned 2, but now only own 1.
> 
> The large/maxi nightingale is approximately 20(L) x 15(H). As large as a balenciaga weekender (if you are familiar with those). Many ladies on the forum like this size because the shoulder strap is long enough to go over the shoulder. In the medium, the shoulder strap is awkward and forces the bag's handles to fall in opposite directions. might not make sense when you read it, but if you search, you'll find at least one pic.
> 
> Okay, sorry for the long essay, but I hope it helps somewhat.


Aluxe,
If what you are saying is true, does that mean that the small is somewhat of an urban myth? Meaning the small looks small but it's really a medium? I'm not talking that super small one...I'm talking about the size in the photos of  Liv Tyler have been posted in the forum carrying. 

I was IMing with a Bergdorf SA and the measurements that I was provided were almost the same as what you posted for the medium except I was given a length of 14 vs the 15 that you posted.  I guess that he could be off an inch or so...


----------



## DisCo

Shoegal30 said:


> Aluxe,
> If what you are saying is true, does that mean that the small is somewhat of an urban myth? Meaning the small looks small but it's really a medium? I'm not talking that super small one...I'm talking about the size in the photos of  Liv Tyler have been posted in the forum carrying.
> 
> I was IMing with a Bergdorf SA and the measurements that I was provided were almost the same as what you posted for the medium except I was given a length of 14 vs the 15 that you posted.  I guess that he could be off an inch or so...



The small Nightingale is not an urban myth, it really exists. Please refer to this thread for sizing info on the Nightingale.  http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...011-colour-guide-sizing-reference-697954.html

Also in this thread, *kobe939* posted a pic of her small navy blue Nightingale that she purchased from ****** so you may want to check out that site  http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...of-your-givenchy-nightingale-here-700447.html


----------



## Shoegal30

DisCo said:


> The small Nightingale is not an urban myth, it really exists. Please refer to this thread for sizing info on the Nightingale.  http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...011-colour-guide-sizing-reference-697954.html
> 
> Also in this thread, *kobe939* posted a pic of her small navy blue Nightingale that she purchased from ****** so you may want to check out that site  http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...of-your-givenchy-nightingale-here-700447.html




Thanks Disco, I was beginning to get hopeless. I did see those posts but I just wasn't sure. I also checked ****** but the small must be popular cuz it ain't there! I'll just keep a watchful eye.....


----------



## DisCo

Shoegal30 said:


> Thanks Disco, I was beginning to get hopeless. I did see those posts but I just wasn't sure. I also checked ****** but the small must be popular cuz it ain't there! I'll just keep a watchful eye.....



If I stumble upon a small one I'll make sure to let you know


----------



## Alisa

I saw a hot pink Pandora messenger on sale at TJ Maxx in Santa Monica for $1199.  The black one was also available (on Monday) but sold out.  I almost got it but I'm getting a Tod's Bauletto instead this season.  Hurry before it goes!  It might be gone now but I saw it around 5pm yesterday.


----------



## ehemelay

Darn it!  I was looking for a shopping/intel thread with the stickies.

Sorry for the duplicate post:

****** has a large Violet Pandora - just listed!! This is a consignment piece, but looks to be in great condition.

It has the full pocket (vs. the sleeker zippered pocket on this season's bags) - measurements are so tough with the Pandora; I can't tell if this is the "old" Large or the "new" Large. Maybe someone with better knowledge of Givenchy colors can place the season and therfore the size?

Alas, I have already ordered my 2nd Pandora (set to arrive this week) so I will have to pass on this beauty.

A great deal and worth checking out, though!

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/givench...ra-p-2631.html


----------



## pixiejenna

It's gorgeous and very tempting!


----------



## REREsaurus

ehemelay said:


> Darn it!  I was looking for a shopping/intel thread with the stickies.
> 
> Sorry for the duplicate post:
> 
> ****** has a large Violet Pandora - just listed!! This is a consignment piece, but looks to be in great condition.
> 
> It has the full pocket (vs. the sleeker zippered pocket on this season's bags) - measurements are so tough with the Pandora; I can't tell if this is the "old" Large or the "new" Large. Maybe someone with better knowledge of Givenchy colors can place the season and therfore the size?
> 
> Alas, I have already ordered my 2nd Pandora (set to arrive this week) so I will have to pass on this beauty.
> 
> A great deal and worth checking out, though!
> 
> http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/givench...ra-p-2631.html



Ah so that is what this color is called! I think I have this same bag in medium. It really is a stunning piece, great price too.


----------



## DisCo

ehemelay said:


> Darn it!  I was looking for a shopping/intel thread with the stickies.
> 
> Sorry for the duplicate post:
> 
> ****** has a large Violet Pandora - just listed!! This is a consignment piece, but looks to be in great condition.
> 
> It has the full pocket (vs. the sleeker zippered pocket on this season's bags) - measurements are so tough with the Pandora; I can't tell if this is the "old" Large or the "new" Large. Maybe someone with better knowledge of Givenchy colors can place the season and therfore the size?
> 
> Alas, I have already ordered my 2nd Pandora (set to arrive this week) so I will have to pass on this beauty.
> 
> A great deal and worth checking out, though!
> 
> http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/givench...ra-p-2631.html



This exact bag was sold at LVR just a few months ago and I believe it's part of S/S2011 (would give an exact season if there were pics of the datecode) and the size, based on the measurements, is the old medium, new large


----------



## ehemelay

REREsaurus said:


> Ah so that is what this color is called! I think I have this same bag in medium. It really is a stunning piece, great price too.



Fantastic price!  I looked at it again and I think that the Large size is accurate.  Using the handle as a reference, the body of the bag is definitely wider than my  Medium.

I am safe, then, the Large size is too big for me!!!


----------



## REREsaurus

ehemelay said:


> Fantastic price!  I looked at it again and I think that the Large size is accurate.  Using the handle as a reference, the body of the bag is definitely wider than my  Medium.
> 
> I am safe, then, the Large size is too big for me!!!



Ha! I was carrying my large Tan Brown one today and LOVE it. I will admit that the medium is easier to carry, but gotta love the large for the work week.

(Get it! Heehee)


----------



## Shoegal30

Barney's has a few Givenchy's on sale. I think I saw the Tinhan and the small leopard pandora. Check it out.....

http://www.barneys.com/Handbags-Accessories/SALEHANDACCESS,default,sc.html#http://www.barneys.com/Handbags-Accessories/SALEHANDACCESS,default,sc.html?start=20&sz=20


----------



## ehemelay

Shoegal30 said:


> Barney's has a few Givenchy's on sale. I think I saw the Tinhan and the small leopard pandora. Check it out.....
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Handbags-Accessories/SALEHANDACCESS,default,sc.html#http://www.barneys.com/Handbags-Accessories/SALEHANDACCESS,default,sc.html?start=20&sz=20



Wow!  Barneys does not mess around when it comes to sales!!  A lot of those bags are close to 75% off.


----------



## Shoegal30

ehemelay said:


> Wow!  Barneys does not mess around when it comes to sales!!  A lot of those bags are close to 75% off.


I know. I could kick myself a couple of years ago when I was still debating over a nightingale. I saw them for like $700, I was such a dumbass for not buying one then!


----------



## DisCo

Shoegal30 said:


> Barney's has a few Givenchy's on sale. I think I saw the Tinhan and the small leopard pandora. Check it out.....
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Handbags-Accessories/SALEHANDACCESS,default,sc.html#http://www.barneys.com/Handbags-Accessories/SALEHANDACCESS,default,sc.html?start=20&sz=20



The Eden shoulder bags look very tempting!


----------



## ehemelay

I recently bought the Medium size of this Pandora... but the Small version was just added to Barney's inventory.

I really love the style, which they call "Animation."

There's also an "Animation" style George V Apron tote available.  It looks really cool!!


----------



## DisCo

^The small size is so cute!!


----------



## Aluxe

So, yeah, I twitching for a new bag *sigh*

Anyway, here's one I found for a great price on Evilbay:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Givenchy-PANDORA-Mini-Ostrich-Leather-Crossbody-Bag-/180731969603?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a14770043

Its an ostrich embossed cream small/mini Pandora bag.


----------



## pixiejenna

****** has a black small nightingale and a mini pandora in yellow & green


----------



## ehemelay

pixiejenna said:


> ****** has a black small nightingale and a mini pandora in yellow & green



Aack!!!  That Mini Pandora is so cute.  I especially like the jewel-tone green.

I'm not sure if I've seen anyone carrying that size.  Since there is no handle, I wonder how short the strap can be adjusted?


----------



## pixiejenna

ehemelay said:


> Aack!!!  That Mini Pandora is so cute.  I especially like the jewel-tone green.
> 
> I'm not sure if I've seen anyone carrying that size.  Since there is no handle, I wonder how short the strap can be adjusted?



The mini is a good cross body bag. The one thing i don't like about it is the way you adjust the strap. The leather strap has holes and you punch them threw a small metal ball. I hate that kind of adjustment I always envision the holes in the strap eventually tearing from the weight of the bag. I never adjusted it to the shortest length so I don't know how short the strap can get.


----------



## viciel

Someone grab this!!

http://www.malleries.com/givenchy-m...te-grey-pandora-messenger-i-48424-s-2647.html


----------



## Aluxe

black medium nightingale with snake-embossed handles:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-GIVENCHY-LAMBSKIN-NIGHTINGALE-SATCHEL-BAG-w-LIZARD-HANDLES-STRAP-/270833305986?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0eec4982


----------



## juicy couture jen

Does anyone know if the Nightingale size small came in wrinkled sheep leather?? TIA!


----------



## lovechanel920

Is Givenchy included in Saks F&F? Which stores have Givenchy? Thanks.


----------



## Aluxe

lovechanel920 said:


> Is Givenchy included in Saks F&F? Which stores have Givenchy? Thanks.



Hmm, I didn't think Saks carried Givenchy bags (assuming you are looking for a bag).

I spoke to an SA at my local Saks (Tysons Corner, VA) and she went through the list of bags they had included and Givenchy was not mentioned.

If you do find Givenchy bags at a Saks or elsewhere, for a good price, do let us know.


----------



## lovechanel920

I was looking for a bag and was wondering if Saks carried Givenchy because its not on the exclusion list.


----------



## ehemelay

Two new Pandoras available from ****** - one beige, one dark brown.  Both have silver hardware and a zipper-detail handle!


----------



## purse-nality

from overstock.com, prices seem below retail....


large gray textured: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ed-Leather-Messenger-Bag/6131123/product.html

large smooth (?) black: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ra-Leather-Messenger-Bag/6308240/product.html


----------



## designmuzic

Does Givenchy Tinhan bag comes in different sizes?

i wanna get one, but i'm so confusing about the size and price by looking at bluefly and barneys><


----------



## DisCo

20% discount at Lindestore when you type 20LNDPZC upon checkout.  They have a few Antigonas, Nightingales and Large Pandoras! Also obsedia clutches!


----------



## randr21

Lots of bags on sale at barneys. I only asked for med nightingales and antigonas but they probly had other styles too. 40% off


----------



## Aluxe

randr21 said:


> Lots of bags on sale at barneys. I only asked for med nightingales and antigonas but they probly had other styles too. 40% off



oy vey! thanks for the info. shark stamped large nightingales = $1434 (only black available)

large croc stamped = $1398

Spoke to David at NY store 

Call the store to get 'em ladies 

212-826-8900


----------



## nielnielniel

LINDELEPALAIS.COM is having Black FRiday sale...at 30% off.

I bought mine for 1000++


----------



## randr21

Awesome deal on luisaviaroma.com.  30% off of F/W 2011 merchandise.  I tested the code on chloe paraty and givenchy bags and they all worked!

*BF30US*
Exp Mon, 28 Nov

Am sharing with the ladies here first.


----------



## purse-nality

nielnielniel said:


> LINDELEPALAIS.COM is having Black FRiday sale...at 30% off.
> 
> I bought mine for 1000++



can you provide a code pls? 

btw, can anyone share their experience w/ the site? fast shipping, efficient customer service, quality control, packaging etc.? tia!


----------



## purse-nality

^ok, scratch the 1st question. i found my answer, but too late for the antigona @ 30-off! 

i'm amazed that they offer free int'l shipping. wow.... still hoping to hear reviews, though. thanks!


----------



## randr21

Here's a black croc medium mirte on sale at zoe.  there's also a few george v totes too on sale.

fyi, the mirte is very classy and i almost pulled the switch on one. for those who like a bit more structure, but less speedy shape a la antigona and more unique looking.

http://www.shopstyle.com/action/loadRetailerProductPage?id=295556035&ctr=1&ctc=1&ctn=3&ctp=1


----------



## REREsaurus

purse-nality said:


> can you provide a code pls?
> 
> btw, can anyone share their experience w/ the site? fast shipping, efficient customer service, quality control, packaging etc.? tia!



I have not purchased from them personally, but once emailed them a question and it took three days to get a response. Not sure if that's acceptable or not in today's "internet-waiting-times."


----------



## randr21

Am at nyc barneys, they still have the croc embossed khaki antigona. It is gorge, not boring, but in a neutral color...medium btw.

They also have the nightingale suede leather combo in red and brown on presale for 40 off.

Theres also an amazing ringed nightingale in light nude that is orig 2600ish. All mediums


----------



## nielnielniel

purse-nality said:


> can you provide a code pls?
> 
> btw, can anyone share their experience w/ the site? fast shipping, efficient customer service, quality control, packaging etc.? tia!



There is no code, you can only access the Black Friday section if you login (need to sign up as member). This is the first time I ever bought from them but from my experience from asking them questions on duties and etc, they are quite fast and the package has been shipped and they have sent me the relevant shipping information.

Another site having 40% - only for non EU customers is Runin2
I have no experience in dealing with them and they selection seems very cheap

*BLACK FRIDAY 40% DISCOUNT*
*On Runin2 Black Friday weekend is Global!*
Runin2 honors it's international customers with* a special 3 days discount *event on it's entire catalogue. 
*Use the discount coupon BF40 till monday the 28th of November* 
and finally gain your autumn must have! 

_(offer valid only to NON EU customers, till midnight of November the 28th, GMT time, not additional to other coupons)_


----------



## Aluxe

Ruelala has nightingales, pandoras for sale $1200s - $1400s if I recall correctly today.

Happy shopping.


----------



## purse-nality

REREsaurus said:


> I have not purchased from them personally, but once emailed them a question and it took three days to get a response. Not sure if that's acceptable or not in today's "internet-waiting-times."



thanks! sent an email yesterday. awaiting reply.... we shall see.




nielnielniel said:


> There is no code, you can only access the Black Friday section if you login (need to sign up as member). This is the first time I ever bought from them but from my experience from asking them questions on duties and etc, they are quite fast and the package has been shipped and they have sent me the relevant shipping information.
> 
> Another site having 40% - only for non EU customers is Runin2
> I have no experience in dealing with them and they selection seems very cheap
> 
> *BLACK FRIDAY 40% DISCOUNT*
> *On Runin2 Black Friday weekend is Global!*
> Runin2 honors it's international customers with* a special 3 days discount *event on it's entire catalogue.
> *Use the discount coupon BF40 till monday the 28th of November*
> and finally gain your autumn must have!
> 
> _(offer valid only to NON EU customers, till midnight of November the 28th, GMT time, not additional to other coupons)_



thank you! sounds great! yes, i proceeded w/ registration after i entered code. saw all discounted items -- amazed! like magic!  i also sent an email re duties. was wondering why tax showed "0" (besides the duties amount). did you get the same? i'm worried of more add-on charges when delivery arrives, so i haven't made a purchase yet. will wait for their feedback. 

the antigona on Runin2 is so tempting! thanks for the added tip and congrats in advance!


----------



## REREsaurus

Thanks for this! Has anyone shopped here before?



nielnielniel said:


> There is no code, you can only access the Black Friday section if you login (need to sign up as member). This is the first time I ever bought from them but from my experience from asking them questions on duties and etc, they are quite fast and the package has been shipped and they have sent me the relevant shipping information.
> 
> Another site having 40% - only for non EU customers is Runin2
> I have no experience in dealing with them and they selection seems very cheap
> 
> *BLACK FRIDAY 40% DISCOUNT*
> *On Runin2 Black Friday weekend is Global!*
> Runin2 honors it's international customers with* a special 3 days discount *event on it's entire catalogue.
> *Use the discount coupon BF40 till monday the 28th of November*
> and finally gain your autumn must have!
> 
> _(offer valid only to NON EU customers, till midnight of November the 28th, GMT time, not additional to other coupons)_


----------



## liav

nielnielniel said:


> There is no code, you can only access the Black Friday section if you login (need to sign up as member). This is the first time I ever bought from them but from my experience from asking them questions on duties and etc, they are quite fast and the package has been shipped and they have sent me the relevant shipping information.
> 
> Another site having 40% - only for non EU customers is Runin2
> I have no experience in dealing with them and they selection seems very cheap
> 
> *BLACK FRIDAY 40% DISCOUNT*
> *On Runin2 Black Friday weekend is Global!*
> Runin2 honors it's international customers with* a special 3 days discount *event on it's entire catalogue.
> *Use the discount coupon BF40 till monday the 28th of November*
> and finally gain your autumn must have!
> 
> _(offer valid only to NON EU customers, till midnight of November the 28th, GMT time, not additional to other coupons)_



please let us know how the bag is once you receive it thank u


----------



## nielnielniel

purse-nality said:


> thanks! sent an email yesterday. awaiting reply.... we shall see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! sounds great! yes, i proceeded w/ registration after i entered code. saw all discounted items -- amazed! like magic!  i also sent an email re duties. was wondering why tax showed "0" (besides the duties amount). did you get the same? i'm worried of more add-on charges when delivery arrives, so i haven't made a purchase yet. will wait for their feedback.
> 
> the antigona on Runin2 is so tempting! thanks for the added tip and congrats in advance!



Tax should be 0 if you are outside EU since its VAT deductable, you need to be concerned about Duties... I called them up to confirm that upon receiving my bag, I would need not to pay anything extra.

Will share my experience with you guys once it arrives.


----------



## REREsaurus

nielnielniel said:


> Tax should be 0 if you are outside EU since its VAT deductable, you need to be concerned about Duties... I called them up to confirm that upon receiving my bag, I would need not to pay anything extra.
> 
> Will share my experience with you guys once it arrives.



Sounds great, looking forward to your new bag. And your store review!


----------



## cakegirl

If anyone sees an Antigona preselling at Neiman Marcus, please let me know! 

Also how is the olive Nightingale? Is it a very dark color? An SA sent me pics but the color wasnt very good.


----------



## kobe939

Presell at the Barneys Seattle store (as at yesterday evening):

Pandora:
medium - orange in smooth leather, khaki/mustard color in textured leather with blackened hw
small - yellow in smooth leather

Two nightingale tall tote - black patent and khaki color


----------



## Aluxe

Givenchy bags on sale at Ssense.com


----------



## nielnielniel

Mine has arrived - pls see it here. I am quite happy with their service.
No paying extra/nasty duty surprises
http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/come-join-me-i-wait-my-1st-pandora-717343.html


----------



## randr21

BG.com has some bags on sale.


----------



## juneping

the barneys sale just started...hurry.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Any hazel or blue med pandoras available in US on sale???


----------



## pixiejenna

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Any hazel or blue med pandoras available in US on sale???



This isn't in the US or on sale but the price is $1408 so it's less than in the US they also have a free shipping deal that ends tonight. I've purchased from farfetch.com before and had a great experience.
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/givenchy-pandora-bag-item-10112783.aspx

I wanted to add that the price includes all taxes so you won't be dinged with any additional fees over what you pay.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

pixiejenna said:
			
		

> This isn't in the US or on sale but the price is $1408 so it's less than in the US they also have a free shipping deal that ends tonight. I've purchased from farfetch.com before and had a great experience.
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/givenchy-pandora-bag-item-10112783.aspx
> 
> I wanted to add that the price includes all taxes so you won't be dinged with any additional fees over what you pay.



Thanks. I saw on bg.com hazel and blue went down to around $900 something. I am assuming its all sold out.  But I did buy a mini on barneys.com on sale.  Hope my order doesnt get canceled


----------



## Aluxe

Gosh I can't wait to see all the goodies on the way to all you ladies


----------



## hiahia

For those in the UK (and maybe internationally?), Liberty is having 20% off on everything for Liberty loyalty card holders from today until the 4th.

It's free and super quick to join, and they have some lovely Givenchy bags in there:

http://www.liberty.co.uk/fcp/categorylist/designer/givenchy?resetFilters=true


----------



## poppyspell

anyone knows the availability of the medium pandoras in paris (is it always available)? im looking for the wrinkled leather ones


----------



## ryrybaby12

Hey all, anyone know where I could get the Nightengale tote on sale?   Not sure if it went or not...thought it could be good for work....


----------



## AnnMJ

Has anyone seen any antigonas on sale? 

I'm kicking myself for not pulling the trigger when I saw them on bg.com.. Lesson learned!


----------



## randr21

HG alert...medium black nightingale on sale at ssense.com.  I highly recommend the textured leather with the gunmetal hw.  low maintenance and a great everyday bag.  hurry.

http://www.ssense.com/women/product...filiate&utm_term=generic&utm_campaign=generic


----------



## Aluxe

AnnMJ said:


> Has anyone seen any antigonas on sale?
> 
> I'm kicking myself for not pulling the trigger when I saw them on bg.com.. Lesson learned!



Sorry, you missed out on it AnnMJ. There may be another round of sales right after Christmas, so keep your eyes open or find someone's very good SA, maybe they could hold one for you when the sales happen.

Good luck!


----------



## aj03

I just bought an Obsedia Hobo @Holt Renfrew Calgary for $799 (Can).  They have other bags 40-50% off.  This is my first Givenchy and I love it!


----------



## Aluxe

aj03 said:


> I just bought an Obsedia Hobo @Holt Renfrew Calgary for $799 (Can).  They have other bags 40-50% off.  This is my first Givenchy and I love it!



Congrats!!!! Pics please!


----------



## Aluxe

BTR has a maxi nightingale for 1999. Not particularly cheap but this is a 'model' I have never seen. Black with metal logo in handles and a zipper that goes around the lower perimeter of the bag.

Sorry no link because I think you have to be a BTR-member to view...

(BTR= Beyond the rack)


----------



## ryrybaby12

BG has more Pandoras and a Few Givenchy North South totes online right now....


----------



## girlycharlie

BG has the mini Pandora left!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...4294948822%2B252%26st%3Ds%26_requestid%3D2678


----------



## ryrybaby12

Girleycharlie, what is the bag on your name??? Looks like the Givenchy Nightingale North South with pockets???  Looks very cool!


----------



## girlycharlie

ryrybaby12 said:


> Girleycharlie, what is the bag on your name??? Looks like the Givenchy Nightingale North South with pockets??? Looks very cool!


 
Hey there, long time no speak! It's the Nightingale large saddle. I got it frm Bloomingdales 3 years ago.


----------



## ryrybaby12

I know, right??  Miss the good ole Prada days, and that is what this reminds me of....


----------



## girlycharlie

ryrybaby12 said:


> I know, right?? Miss the good ole Prada days, and that is what this reminds me of....


 
Prada is just not producing anything cute these days... ugh, don't kill me


----------



## DisCo

SS2012 bags are now available for pre-order at LVR....they have a few Antigonas including an orange one!


----------



## Aluxe

DisCo said:


> SS2012 bags are now available for pre-order at LVR....they have a few Antigonas including an orange one!



I am salivating at the sight of that orange antigona!!!!

It says its a medium but it looks like a large on the model. She is waif thin though...


----------



## DisCo

Aluxe said:


> I am salivating at the sight of that orange antigona!!!!
> 
> It says its a medium but it looks like a large on the model. She is waif thin though...



I know I'm loving the orange too!! Somehow I really love bright colours on the Antigona more than the other styles


----------



## Aluxe

DisCo said:


> I know I'm loving the orange too!! Somehow I really love bright colours on the Antigona more than the other styles



I'm leaning that way as well. I saw a red one at BG and fell in love! I definitely would get an antigona in red. That orange shade is divine as well, but I'd be worried that I'd have trouble using it as much outside of the summer.

Oh well...


----------



## dchildaries

I like both the orange and that blue/brown handle one.  Is the blue one the new season?? I want to get myself a 2 tone antigona!!!


----------



## girlfromars

couple of pandora-s, a Antigona Bicolor,  nightingales at laprendo.com (singapore site with international shipping) up! 

http://laprendo.com/bags.php?filter=givenchy


----------



## AnnMJ

Do any of you ladies know where I can get the nightingale on sale? Read on another thread that they are marked down to around 1200-1400.. But I don't know where to look...


----------



## Aluxe

AnnMJ said:


> Do any of you ladies know where I can get the nightingale on sale? Read on another thread that they are marked down to around 1200-1400.. But I don't know where to look...



You just missed sales from NM and BG. They took place last week, if I recall. There may be more items after xmas. Check Farfetch.com, sometimes Bluefly will have one or two for under $1400, and Ssense.com. You may find one you like at a price you love at those sites.

And if you hang around, I'm sure someone else will chime in with additional suggestions. Also, go through this thread if you haven't yet. It should be chock full of info.

Happy hunting.


----------



## aj03

> Do any of you ladies know where I can get the nightingale on sale? Read on another thread that they are marked down to around 1200-1400.. But I don't know where to look...


 
If you are Canadian I have seen them on Beyond the Rack


----------



## AnnMJ

Thank you, Aluxe an aj03!!!! I'll keep looking...


----------



## christymarie340

http://www.barneys.com/Large-Antigona-Duffel/00505012892808,default,pd.html?cgid=SALEHANDACCESS

$809


----------



## euniceee

christymarie340 said:


> http://www.barneys.com/Large-Antigona-Duffel/00505012892808,default,pd.html?cgid=SALEHANDACCESS
> 
> $809



ooops I am too late... sold out already :'(... anymore good deals available? lol


----------



## Aluxe

christymarie340 said:


> http://www.barneys.com/Large-Antigona-Duffel/00505012892808,default,pd.html?cgid=SALEHANDACCESS
> 
> $809




Oh boy! That is the size I want. *wahhh*

lol!

Thanks so much for sharing though!


----------



## AnnMJ

christymarie340 said:
			
		

> http://www.barneys.com/Large-Antigona-Duffel/00505012892808,default,pd.html?cgid=SALEHANDACCESS
> 
> $809



I saw that last night too!! But when I clicked "add to cart" it said not available. Darn it, Barneys! *shakes fist*


----------



## sweetiejprinces

Think they have it in store?


----------



## ryrybaby12

I returned the bi color brown and black medium Antigona....call Lainika for info...480-382-4676 at Barney's...


----------



## ACS

ryrybaby12 said:


> I returned the bi color brown and black medium Antigona....call Lainika for info...480-382-4676 at Barney's...


 
Uh oh!  What happened Ryry?  Did you not like it?  Please do tell...


----------



## ryrybaby12

No- I did like it, but when I found the one in khaki for a steal- I decided to only keep one....this is a cool bag, but to me, the plain color is more timeless...and I am a bit more of a classic gal....

However, I really thought about keeping both...


----------



## ACS

ryrybaby12 said:


> No- I did like it, but when I found the one in khaki for a steal- I decided to only keep one....this is a cool bag, but to me, the plain color is more timeless...and I am a bit more of a classic gal....
> 
> However, I really thought about keeping both...


 
You got a khaki color too?  You are on a roll!


----------



## Aluxe

ryrybaby12 said:


> No- I did like it, but when I found the one in khaki for a steal- I decided to only keep one....this is a cool bag, but to me, the plain color is more timeless...and I am a bit more of a classic gal....
> 
> However, I really thought about keeping both...




ooh, congrats on your khaki antigona!


----------



## ryrybaby12

ACS said:


> You got a khaki color too?  You are on a roll!



Yes,the one jenayawins returned.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Aluxe said:


> ooh, congrats on your khaki antigona!


Thank you!


----------



## randr21

black calfskin in large I believe...

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-nightingale-bag-with-zip-item-10130486.aspx


----------



## pixiejenna

AnnMJ said:


> I saw that last night too!! But when I clicked "add to cart" it said not available. Darn it, Barneys! *shakes fist*




If you have the item number you can call the barneys 800 number and they can look up to see if any store has it in stock and they can verify the price as well and you can call them and place a phone order. I did that with a A.W. Rocco they marked down online and was able to get one.


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> Thank you!




Oh I just heard that you got the deal of the century,  so had to pass on my Congrats.

Have had problems with work, but that resolved as new gal either had to quit or be fired.    And home stuff dragging me down.  But havent forgot about my favorite tpf sista.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Longchamp said:


> Oh I just heard that you got the deal of the century,  so had to pass on my Congrats.
> 
> Have had problems with work, but that resolved as new gal either had to quit or be fired.    And home stuff dragging me down.  But havent forgot about my favorite tpf sista.



I miss you...we need to catch up..so much going in here too.  Btw...I got 2 good deals....will PM you or email you.  Do you like the Antigona?


----------



## Elyssabeth

I'm searching for the black mat leather/black shiny leather combination antigona bag.  I saw it on the Givenchy website.  I also like the white bag with black handles.  I had fallen for the blue bag but changed my mind.


----------



## randr21

brown croc embossed nightingale

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-nightingale-bag-item-10129942.aspx


----------



## randr21

Bluefly has some new bags...get this one if you can.  I got it when it was full price and I don't regret it a bit.  It's buffalo so I don't really worry about scratches.  Note: it's a bit heavier, but is very well made and the strap totally helps.

http://www.bluefly.com/Givenchy-bla...g-trim-medium-bag/SEARCH/317976201/detail.fly


----------



## makeup_lover

Hi dear tpfers i am going to get myself a givenchy bag and it will be my first givenchy bag, should i get the nightingale medium, pandora medium or antigona medium? I'm a person who loves cool bag and that kind of bag that have an 'attitude and cool' feel. I personally keeps carrying my balenciaga GH city in black and cylamen (Pink) and was thinking to get myself another cool bag. May I know which model will be a lasting design, because I carry my bag for years and I like those bag that will not go out of date easily. Please help me decide. and which colour is good to invest? and what website is cheaper to buy from. Btw im currently staying in Singapore. Thank you so much tpfers, I need opinions from you guys!!


----------



## kmtlred

Stylebop has a great selection of bags right now (Nightingale, Pandora, Antigona and Mirte) and code "season24" will get you 30% off AND they ship duty pre-paid! (the shiny Antigona come out to about $1300!)

http://www.stylebop.com/ca/women/designer/givenchy/

Happy Holidays!


----------



## randr21

makeup_lover said:
			
		

> Hi dear tpfers i am going to get myself a givenchy bag and it will be my first givenchy bag, should i get the nightingale medium, pandora medium or antigona medium? I'm a person who loves cool bag and that kind of bag that have an 'attitude and cool' feel. I personally keeps carrying my balenciaga GH city in black and cylamen (Pink) and was thinking to get myself another cool bag. May I know which model will be a lasting design, because I carry my bag for years and I like those bag that will not go out of date easily. Please help me decide. and which colour is good to invest? and what website is cheaper to buy from. Btw im currently staying in Singapore. Thank you so much tpfers, I need opinions from you guys!!



You should create a separate thread for this, will help u get more responses


----------



## Aluxe

makeup_lover said:


> Hi dear tpfers i am going to get myself a givenchy bag and it will be my first givenchy bag, should i get the nightingale medium, pandora medium or antigona medium? I'm a person who loves cool bag and that kind of bag that have an 'attitude and cool' feel. I personally keeps carrying my balenciaga GH city in black and cylamen (Pink) and was thinking to get myself another cool bag. May I know which model will be a lasting design, because I carry my bag for years and I like those bag that will not go out of date easily. Please help me decide. and which colour is good to invest? and what website is cheaper to buy from. Btw im currently staying in Singapore. Thank you so much tpfers, I need opinions from you guys!!



Glad you are considering a Givenchy bag! Like randr21 advises, you should definitely start a new thread so people who don't follow this thread can help you.

For online stores to purchase from, check Reputable Sellers of Givenchy bags
for some ideas. Not sure if that thread has any sellers that ship to Singapore but it'll be a good start.

Looking forward to your thread in the main Givenchy sub forum


----------



## christymarie340

kmtlred said:


> Stylebop has a great selection of bags right now (Nightingale, Pandora, Antigona and Mirte) and code "season24" will get you 30% off AND they ship duty pre-paid! (the shiny Antigona come out to about $1300!)
> 
> http://www.stylebop.com/ca/women/designer/givenchy/
> 
> Happy Holidays!



For some reason Givenchy is not available in the US


----------



## randr21

a shopper tote very similar to this color (but not leather) is on sale at bny new york store about 1 hr ago.  sale price is ~775.







I also want to say that I saw a black med pandora in sheepskin with a missing strap on display which should be on sale, but not sure if that's the one from this season?  doesnt hurt to try and call.


----------



## nielnielniel

From Harvey Nicks, UK

http://www.harveynichols.com/womens...79069-large-pandora-handbag.html?colour=KHAKI

http://www.harveynichols.com/womens...-large-pandora-handbag.html?colour=DARK+GREEN

http://www.harveynichols.com/womens...mall-leather-handbag.html?colour=BRIGHT+GREEN


----------



## x_ninja

Ladies, farfetch just added a bunch of bags at 40% off!!!!

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy/bags-purses/items.aspx


----------



## momo721

Question for givenchy fans out there: there's an amazing bag on NM website that I would love to order. But it's actually on preorder and says will be delivered by end of April! Have any of you ever purchased bag that far in advance? I never have before. Is there a chance it may come earlier? I like instant gratification but don't mind waiting too long. But almost 5 months? If I wait to order, will the preorders sell out?


----------



## randr21

momo721 said:


> Question for givenchy fans out there: there's an amazing bag on NM website that I would love to order. But it's actually on preorder and says will be delivered by end of April! Have any of you ever purchased bag that far in advance? I never have before. Is there a chance it may come earlier? I like instant gratification but don't mind waiting too long. But almost 5 months? If I wait to order, will the preorders sell out?


 
yes, I've pre-ordered from BG/NM before for givenchy, and yes, they do sell out, so if you see something you truly want, get it now.  which lovely is it if you dont mine me asking?


----------



## momo721

randr21 said:
			
		

> yes, I've pre-ordered from BG/NM before for givenchy, and yes, they do sell out, so if you see something you truly want, get it now.  which lovely is it if you dont mine me asking?



Pandora in aubergine. Sooo pretty!


----------



## momo721

Whoops it's on BG website.


----------



## willowsmom

I'm new to Givenchy, so please pardon the less than stellar descriptions and spy pics.  As of yesterday at TJ Maxx in St. Davids, PA:

Small? Cream Nightingale with Python Print handles (looks like it had some color transfer, but gorgeous leather): $839

Antigona? Tote in Taupe (small or medium? really not sure of sizes): $749 (gorgeous condition and leather - someone for the love of all that is holy please go buy it before I somehow rationalize doing it myself)

Medium Taupe Studded Gienchy Pandora (lots of scratches on the leather, but I think that's its nature): $1299 

They had some other high end designers too - if anyone is interested in hearing about them, just pm me )


----------



## randr21

willowsmom said:


> I'm new to Givenchy, so please pardon the less than stellar descriptions and spy pics. As of yesterday at TJ Maxx in St. Davids, PA:
> 
> Small? Cream Nightingale with Python Print handles (looks like it had some color transfer, but gorgeous leather): $839
> 
> Antigona? Tote in Taupe (small or medium? really not sure of sizes): $749 (gorgeous condition and leather - someone for the love of all that is holy please go buy it before I somehow rationalize doing it myself)
> 
> Medium Taupe Studded Gienchy Pandora (lots of scratches on the leather, but I think that's its nature): $1299
> 
> They had some other high end designers too - if anyone is interested in hearing about them, just pm me )
> 
> View attachment 1554505
> 
> 
> View attachment 1554506
> 
> 
> View attachment 1554507


 
omg, how lucky to have such an amazing selection at your tj maxx!  i never see givenchy bags at the ones near me!

that taupe pandora is gorgeous, and a little bit of conditioning creme should take care of the superficial scratches.  and the tote is such a fantastic deal!!  check out a mod shot I found on a blog.  i seriously love it that the bag can be worn crossbody and handheld.


----------



## REREsaurus

willowsmom said:


> I'm new to Givenchy, so please pardon the less than stellar descriptions and spy pics.  As of yesterday at TJ Maxx in St. Davids, PA:
> 
> Small? Cream Nightingale with Python Print handles (looks like it had some color transfer, but gorgeous leather): $839
> 
> Antigona? Tote in Taupe (small or medium? really not sure of sizes): $749 (gorgeous condition and leather - someone for the love of all that is holy please go buy it before I somehow rationalize doing it myself)
> 
> Medium Taupe Studded Gienchy Pandora (lots of scratches on the leather, but I think that's its nature): $1299
> 
> They had some other high end designers too - if anyone is interested in hearing about them, just pm me )
> 
> View attachment 1554505
> 
> 
> View attachment 1554506
> 
> 
> View attachment 1554507



Hey you! How are you? Miss you on tpf! Into givenchy now?


----------



## alouette

t4P, willowsmom!

Oh my my, that gray Pandora is gorgy!  I wish I wish.  Better I live across the country as I would be in serious trouble if my TJMaxx had inventory like yours.


----------



## willowsmom

REREsaurus said:


> Hey you! How are you? Miss you on tpf! Into givenchy now?



Hi RERE!!!  Miss you too!  I've been out of my mind between work (and the holidays), and yes, have recently been tempted by Givenchy   Hope you're doing well!


----------



## REREsaurus

willowsmom said:


> Hi RERE!!!  Miss you too!  I've been out of my mind between work (and the holidays), and yes, have recently been tempted by Givenchy   Hope you're doing well!



I'm still beside myself that your TJMaxx has Givenchy. You should see the mess that my TJMaxx has. Nothing good, ever. What else do they have hiding in there? I wonder if those bags go quickly?

Welcone to Givenchy - hope you find something you like here. Its a great brand. The quality of their bags is superb and some models (especially the Pandora and Antigona) are so special.


----------



## willowsmom

REREsaurus said:


> I'm still beside myself that your TJMaxx has Givenchy. You should see the mess that my TJMaxx has. Nothing good, ever. What else do they have hiding in there? I wonder if those bags go quickly?
> 
> Welcone to Givenchy - hope you find something you like here. Its a great brand. The quality of their bags is superb and some models (especially the Pandora and Antigona) are so special.




Thanks for the welcome!  I was pretty shocked to see these at my TJs too - I've never seen anything like that there before.  It's one of the TJs that has a "Runway" section that they just expanded and suddenly, we have all these high end bags there!   I wonder how quickly they'll go myself...I may just have to go back this weekend and see what survived, lol!

I did actually snag a green wrinkled sheepskin mini pandora on sale and LOVE it, but would love a larger one some day.  And I'm very taken by both the nightingale and antigona as well.


----------



## REREsaurus

willowsmom said:


> Thanks for the welcome!  I was pretty shocked to see these at my TJs too - I've never seen anything like that there before.  It's one of the TJs that has a "Runway" section that they just expanded and suddenly, we have all these high end bags there!   I wonder how quickly they'll go myself...I may just have to go back this weekend and see what survived, lol!
> 
> I did actually snag a green wrinkled sheepskin mini pandora on sale and LOVE it, but would love a larger one some day.  And I'm very taken by both the nightingale and antigona as well.



I wonder if this is the plan for all TJMaxx's! Please let it be the plan, lol!

Haven't quite fell for the Nightgale yet. Dunno why. I love it on others but every time I pick one up, I put it right back down and move on. Just for not for me, I guess. Now... the Antigona... the Antigona is my love. Man oh man I love that bag. Its just WAY COOL. Hope we get to see it on you someday soon.


----------



## REREsaurus

Went shopping in SF today and here is what I saw...

-Large Black Antigona at Barney's. Not calf skin but not shiny either. My SA said she just got it in
-Bright orange goatskin Night at NM
-Beautiful bold blue goatskin Night at Barney's (love!)
-Tri-color medium Night at Barney's. It was black, purple and green? I forget. But I almost liked it.
-Purple medium Night at Barney's.

Those were the notable ones.


----------



## j'aime bags

REREsaurus said:


> I wonder if this is the plan for all TJMaxx's! Please let it be the plan, lol!
> 
> Haven't quite fell for the Nightgale yet. Dunno why. I love it on others but every time I pick one up, I put it right back down and move on. Just for not for me, I guess. Now... the Antigona... the Antigona is my love. Man oh man I love that bag. Its just WAY COOL. Hope we get to see it on you someday soon.


That's what I thought too when I picked Nightingales up from time to time at Barneys. But, once the tissue paper is removed, I see what the hype is about. The bags don't look as good when puffy imo.


----------



## REREsaurus

j'aime bags said:


> That's what I thought too when I picked Nightingales up from time to time at Barneys. But, once the tissue paper is removed, I see what the hype is about. The bags don't look as good when puffy imo.



This is true. Next time, will unstuff and put my stuff in to see how it feels. I think the puffy shoulder strap turns me off too... Eh, we'll see.


----------



## kam565

Hello all,

I am new to the forum as I just purchased my first Givenchy nightingale shopper tote in the olive color.  LOVE IT!!!!  The leather is amazing.

I purchased mine from Joan Shepp in Philadelphia.  I just saw that she has another one available in black for $1211.  For some reason, I think that the price was more like $1162 in the store?  Anyway, for those looking for the black shopper tote, check it out.  I think that the service there is awesome (and I like supporting local stores).

http://www.joanshepp.com/store/product3112.html


----------



## margaritas

Elyssabeth said:


> I'm searching for the black mat leather/black shiny leather combination antigona bag.  I saw it on the Givenchy website.  I also like the white bag with black handles.  I had fallen for the blue bag but changed my mind.



Is this the Antigona you're looking for?

http://kepris.com/product_details.php?prodid=1332

However, they're based in Singapore and I'm not sure if they ship overseas.


----------



## randr21

kam565 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to the forum as I just purchased my first Givenchy nightingale shopper tote in the olive color. LOVE IT!!!! The leather is amazing.
> 
> I purchased mine from Joan Shepp in Philadelphia. I just saw that she has another one available in black for $1211. For some reason, I think that the price was more like $1162 in the store? Anyway, for those looking for the black shopper tote, check it out. I think that the service there is awesome (and I like supporting local stores).
> 
> http://www.joanshepp.com/store/product3112.html


 
we don't have any mod pics of the shopper tote, so would you be our first?  



margaritas said:


> Is this the Antigona you're looking for?
> 
> http://kepris.com/product_details.php?prodid=1332
> 
> However, they're based in Singapore and I'm not sure if they ship overseas.


 
what a gorgy bag!


----------



## kam565

Will try my best to post modelling pic!


----------



## Elyssabeth

margaritas said:


> Is this the Antigona you're looking for?
> 
> http://kepris.com/product_details.php?prodid=1332
> 
> However, they're based in Singapore and I'm not sure if they ship overseas.




YES, that's the one!


----------



## Elyssabeth

REREsaurus said:


> I'm still beside myself that your TJMaxx has Givenchy. You should see the mess that my TJMaxx has. Nothing good, ever. What else do they have hiding in there? I wonder if those bags go quickly?
> 
> Welcone to Givenchy - hope you find something you like here. Its a great brand. The quality of their bags is superb and some models (especially the Pandora and Antigona) are so special.




Higher end bags aren't unusual at TJMaxx.  I see them regularly but I have never purchased one from there.


----------



## Mellee

Hi everyone, has anyone seen a black nightingale in size Small anywhere? Does it ever show up on ebay/bonanzle?


----------



## randr21

Mellee said:


> Hi everyone, has anyone seen a black nightingale in size Small anywhere? Does it ever show up on ebay/bonanzle?


 
I've yet to see it online or in b&m stores...so forget about even seeing a black one.


----------



## randr21

http://www.ssense.com/women/product...=generic&utm_source=1827884&utm_term=10569670

basketweave large brown pandora for 50% off


----------



## pixiejenna

randr21 said:


> http://www.ssense.com/women/product...=generic&utm_source=1827884&utm_term=10569670
> 
> basketweave large brown pandora for 50% off



I've never seen this one before what a bag! I have a thing for woven leather it's very tempting but I gotta resist.


----------



## REREsaurus

Two-toned Antigona on Bluefly: http://www.bluefly.com/Givenchy-bla...igona-satchel/cat1030042/317975901/detail.fly

Chocolate Animation Nightingale on Bluefly: http://www.bluefly.com/Givenchy-cho...le-top-handle/cat1030042/317975701/detail.fly

SMALL shiny black Antigona: http://www.bluefly.com/Givenchy-black-leather-Anitgona-small-bag/cat1030042/317701501/detail.fly

Light brown Antigona! http://www.bluefly.com/Givenchy-lig...shoulder-tote/cat1030042/317700001/detail.fly

Shiny dark brown Antigona! http://www.bluefly.com/Givenchy-brown-leather-Anitgona-medium-bag/cat1030042/317514801/detail.fly


----------



## nociva

Small Animation Givenchy Pandora, on sale http://www.barneys.com/Small-Animation-Pandora-Messenger/00505012897261,default,pd.html


----------



## [vogue]

Anyone knows where to get the large antigona?? Preferably in black or khaki!! TIA!


----------



## mimichacha

I saw some large antigonas at Barneys in Las Vegas.  You can try them.


----------



## pixiejenna

A mint dark green large pandora is on sale @ ****** for $995! http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/givenchy-dark-green-large-pandora-p-2799.html


----------



## alouette

pixiejenna said:


> A mint dark green large pandora is on sale @ ****** for $995! http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/givenchy-dark-green-large-pandora-p-2799.html



Oh how I wish this was the medium size!


----------



## senyuizu

Is it possible to find a large black nightingale for under $1800??


----------



## Aluxe

senyuizu said:


> Is it possible to find a large black nightingale for under $1800??



There is a large at overstock.com but it is $200 more. But at least there is a good return policy, shipping is cheap ($2.95) and the items are authentic.

The alternatives are that you purchase from e bay/bonanzle/ or a reputable consignment store. Problem is that there is no guarantee that what you are looking for will show up. 

Or, you can wait for the sales at the big department stores (Bergdorf Goodman for instance). Again, no guarantee that what you want will show up.

Best of luck!


----------



## poptarts

Medium black lamb Nightingale @ ATL NMLC $1495


----------



## purse-nality

dark green grainy large Pandora from ******. enter code "weekend" for $100-off....
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/givenc...9.html?zenid=1691b96ba70b6fbb818234310add0e77


----------



## ucsfmd

where in Los angeles can I find the antigona bag in black? thanks!

I want the plain black leather, not shiny, calf skin. I'll post a photo tomorrow as I'm on my mobile posting this.


----------



## totojang

I want this one in Small Size. Where can I find it ???

Thx in advance 

afasione.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/IMG_0166.jpg


----------



## totojang

Oops. There must be some error.
Here's a link to my wish bag.

http://afasione.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/IMG_0166.jpg


----------



## lepasion

totojang said:


> Oops. There must be some error.
> Here's a link to my wish bag.
> 
> http://afasione.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/IMG_0166.jpg



Oh love this one too, so pretty hope givenchy experts can chime in how much is it and if this is also avail in Singapore? Thanks


----------



## Aluxe

Givenchy bags on sale at styledrops.com


----------



## momo721

Did anyone preorder the purple tricolor Antigona from Barney's website? I was debating ordering one and now I see that it's gone! I'm disappointed. Did the preorders sell out? Has anyone seen this bag IRL at Barney's? TIA for any info...


----------



## rj_24

Aluxe said:
			
		

> Givenchy bags on sale at styledrops.com



Is styledrops.com a certified website to shop for designer handbags?


----------



## Aluxe

haven't added it to the reputable sellers list, but it is recommended in the Celine sub forum and YSL girls shop there as well. Feel free to pose your question in the reputable sellers thread...I'll bump it so you can find it easily.

=)


----------



## purse-nality

Antigona, matte black w/ zip handle details. per dimensions, large i think...
http://www.bluefly.com/Givenchy-bla...tail-tote/PDP_CROSS_SELL/317701601/detail.fly

ETA: just checked out barney's measurements. this could be a medium.


----------



## Sobranies

lepasion said:


> Oh love this one too, so pretty hope givenchy experts can chime in how much is it and if this is also avail in Singapore? Thanks



That's an Antigona from last year's F/W collection, I've seen it in the Givenchy Paragon store (Singapore) before. Medium size, think it was available in a white/creamish colour as well. Can't recall the exact price though, but definitely upwards of SGD$2.7k! 

It's a gorgeous bag, but I don't think you'll be able to find it in our store now, didn't see it last weekend when I was there. Perhaps you could try getting it online


----------



## Serene82

There's a good sale at bluefly... Today only, I think
http://www.bluefly.com/Givenchy-Handbags/_/N-1z13yuqZfrg/list.fly


----------



## Mamochan

Has anyone seen any of these in stores or online recently? *I have searched for about a week now it's no luck.
http://www.lorenzodeparis.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Givenchy_Obsedia_001.jpg







^I also like the silver version of the one above. (Also like the coney ( so pretty!) but these other three I know I'll get more use out of.)


----------



## yellowdaisy14

Mamochan said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen any of these in stores or online recently? *I have searched for about a week now it's no luck.
> http://www.lorenzodeparis.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Givenchy_Obsedia_001.jpg
> 
> ^I also like the silver version of the one above. (Also like the coney ( so pretty!) but these other three I know I'll get more use out of.)



I believe barneys.com has it....look and see if any of the ones they have available online you may be interested in ...hope this helps


----------



## MoreBags4Life

Hello ladies,

This is my first Givenchy purchase ever! I found this Givenchy signature wool scarf at TJMaxx for like 50 bucks. I need to buy signature sunglasses in brown! Any suggestions?


----------



## Mamochan

yellowdaisy14 said:


> I believe barneys.com has it....look and see if any of the ones they have available online you may be interested in ...hope this helps


You're right they do... it's not the same as the ones I posted BUT I see they got a new coney in the past few days.  Okay I am super excited now.  I've had to edit this like three times. i can't type right now, I am so excited.  I neeeed a moment to think before I do this.


----------



## Aluxe

Someone please buy this Obsedia hobo bag. It is dirt cheap!!!!! Available at Neiman marcus for $670


----------



## keren_mx5

Serene82 said:


> There's a good sale at bluefly... Today only, I think
> http://www.bluefly.com/Givenchy-Handbags/_/N-1z13yuqZfrg/list.fly



Hello.. does anyone know which year this collection is from?

THanks


----------



## keren_mx5

lindestore.com/eng/product/8594

What do you all think of this colour..? Thinking about it..

I am still hunting for the black one if any of you have a clue..!! Or khaki or grey I wouldn't mind too.


----------



## keren_mx5

http://www.lindestore.com/eng/product/8594

What do you think of this colour?
I am hunting for a black one if any of you have any clues...

Thanks


----------



## randr21

keren_mx5 said:


> http://www.lindestore.com/eng/product/8594
> 
> What do you think of this colour?
> I am hunting for a black one if any of you have any clues...
> 
> Thanks


 
here's a laced one, which i think is more interesting than plain black, but that's just me.  it's such a simple bag that if you get it in black, you need something else to oomph it up.

http://www.barneys.com/Laced-Animat...utm_medium=ShopStyle.com&utm_campaign=Primary

i like the green too, it's more neutral, but if you are looking for the black, just wait for one to show up.


----------



## keren_mx5

randr21 said:


> here's a laced one, which i think is more interesting than plain black, but that's just me.  it's such a simple bag that if you get it in black, you need something else to oomph it up.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Laced-Animat...utm_medium=ShopStyle.com&utm_campaign=Primary
> 
> i like the green too, it's more neutral, but if you are looking for the black, just wait for one to show up.



Hey randr21,

THanks for your thoughts, just wondering if its the same khaki as these ones from rere and the other thread?
What do you think?


----------



## luvmy3girls

does anyone know why the large black pepe pandora is cheaper on Bergdorf website, than on Barneys? It looks like the exact same bag but about a $200 price difference. thanks


----------



## randr21

keren_mx5 said:
			
		

> Hey randr21,
> 
> THanks for your thoughts, just wondering if its the same khaki as these ones from rere and the other thread?
> What do you think?



Looks different to me


----------



## shopping_junkie

I just scored a Mini Pandora Givenchy at Incheon International Airport Duty Free! Its a bright blue color, and from roughly 820usd - they gave a special 5% discount for Visa Cardholders - leaving me paying 771usd for it!

I wasn't planning on getting it, but I've been on the hunt for a good cross body bag for when I travel with my baby! And this was such a great surprise - love it, plus got a very good deal for it judging it sells for about 980usd and up.

Incheon Airport (Seoul) has SO MANY designer shops - I was surprised that they had more stuff compared to HK!


----------



## juicy couture jen

****** received a few Nightingales (med sized) - purple, blue, black.

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-givenchy-c-22_83.html


----------



## meelee

Hi, everyone!  Recently, I became infatuated with the black Givenchy Pandora Pepe, but not sure if I can bring myself to pay full price for it.  I was wondering if anyone knew how much of a discount I could get at department stores like Barneys during their sales?  When do they usually have their sales btw?  

Or if any of you bought a Pandora on discount be it online or at a store how much did you save?  Any input is appreciated!  I really think this is the perfect purse for me but need to do all the research I can before making such a big investment!


----------



## pigie10h

meelee said:


> Hi, everyone!  Recently, I became infatuated with the black Givenchy Pandora Pepe, but not sure if I can bring myself to pay full price for it.  I was wondering if anyone knew how much of a discount I could get at department stores like Barneys during their sales?  When do they usually have their sales btw?
> 
> Or if any of you bought a Pandora on discount be it online or at a store how much did you save?  Any input is appreciated!  I really think this is the perfect purse for me but need to do all the research I can before making such a big investment!


If anyone know please let me know of any sales too. I want to get a Night or Antigona. Thank you!


----------



## juicy couture jen

meelee said:


> Hi, everyone!  Recently, I became infatuated with the black Givenchy Pandora Pepe, but not sure if I can bring myself to pay full price for it.  I was wondering if anyone knew how much of a discount I could get at department stores like Barneys during their sales?  When do they usually have their sales btw?
> 
> Or if any of you bought a Pandora on discount be it online or at a store how much did you save?  Any input is appreciated!  I really think this is the perfect purse for me but need to do all the research I can before making such a big investment!



As far as I know, only the seasonal colors go on sale. I paid full price for mine but thought it was worth every penny.


----------



## meelee

Thanks for your input! Darn, I figured it would just be the seasonal colors. I try to always buy my bags with some sort of discount than pay full price, but if I had the money I'd pick up a Pandora tomorrow if I could, sale or no sale! lol  Guess I just need to be patient until I find a sale I can't pass up!


----------



## alouette

meelee said:


> Hi, everyone!  Recently, I became infatuated with the black Givenchy Pandora Pepe, but not sure if I can bring myself to pay full price for it.  I was wondering if anyone knew how much of a discount I could get at department stores like Barneys during their sales?  When do they usually have their sales btw?
> 
> Or if any of you bought a Pandora on discount be it online or at a store how much did you save?  Any input is appreciated!  I really think this is the perfect purse for me but need to do all the research I can before making such a big investment!



I found my Pandora on sale last year near Thanksgiving on bg.com.  Good timing I suppose since I'm NEVER early to the party.  THey had about 4 different kinds of Pandoras, med and larges.  Most were seasonal colors and styles.  Mine was two-tone navy blue/black.  I wanted that combo since it came out but definitely didn't want to pay over 2k for it!  Got it for a lot less than that!!  Just bide your time for summer sales on lighter colors or around Thanksgiving time for other styles.  It's a cat and mouse game.  You'll find it...be patient and it will pay off.


----------



## randr21

Shopzoeonline has 20% off bags right now, givenchy included


----------



## meelee

alouette said:


> I found my Pandora on sale last year near Thanksgiving on bg.com.  Good timing I suppose since I'm NEVER early to the party.  THey had about 4 different kinds of Pandoras, med and larges.  Most were seasonal colors and styles.  Mine was two-tone navy blue/black.  I wanted that combo since it came out but definitely didn't want to pay over 2k for it!  Got it for a lot less than that!!  Just bide your time for summer sales on lighter colors or around Thanksgiving time for other styles.  It's a cat and mouse game.  You'll find it...be patient and it will pay off.



Thanks for the tip!  You're so lucky to have found that blue/black version at a decent price!  I love that combo!  Yeah I'm just gonna wait until I save enough extra funds and find a really good deal on a Pandora I like.  Hopefully, my time will come by the end of the year!


----------



## alouette

Pre-sale bags at NM

Contact:

Christina Abro
Chanel Accessories
Neiman Marcus, Troy
248.979.5840
ChristinaAbro@gmail.com


----------



## sylphfae

^the black Givenchy tote is gone.


----------



## jediprincess

Thanks! I love sale. 



alouette said:


> Pre-sale bags at NM
> 
> Contact:
> 
> Christina Abro
> Chanel Accessories
> Neiman Marcus, Troy
> 248.979.5840
> ChristinaAbro@gmail.com


----------



## CalpurniaPeach

Presale at Nordstrom

Antigona Tricolor Black/Brown/Natural
$2410 to $1445!

PM for contact


----------



## x_ninja

CalpurniaPeach said:
			
		

> Presale at Nordstrom
> 
> Antigona Tricolor Black/Brown/Natural
> $2410 to $1445!
> 
> PM for contact



Great deal!!


----------



## CalpurniaPeach

x_ninja said:
			
		

> Great deal!!



Yes! I got a medium pandora for $1400 from $2400 heheh


----------



## thithi

Rec'd this from Mike at MOA:


The large pandora in shiny chic leather went to sale for $1250.90 in purple and 
black. Let me know ASAP if you are interested.

Sent from my iPhone

MIKE G. LAM
DESIGNER HANDBAG SPECIALIST
NORDSTROM MALL OF AMERICA
TEL: 952-883-2121 ext 1255
E: MIKE.G.LAM@NORDSTROM.COM


----------



## thithi

Penney at Hirshleifer's has the following for 40% off:

medium pandora neon yellow
large nightingale tote in yellow
tri-color messenger in natural/ivory/black
khaki and black tinhan hobos
Antigonia N/S in Camel
Antigona clutch in green


----------



## thithi

thithi said:


> Rec'd this from Mike at MOA:
> 
> 
> The large pandora in shiny chic leather went to sale for $1250.90 in purple and
> black. Let me know ASAP if you are interested.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone
> 
> MIKE G. LAM
> DESIGNER HANDBAG SPECIALIST
> NORDSTROM MALL OF AMERICA
> TEL: 952-883-2121 ext 1255
> E: MIKE.G.LAM@NORDSTROM.COM


He also has a Nightengale Tote N/S in camel available too.


----------



## hpb2c

Nordstrom Presale Antigona Karung Pistachio $3540 to $2124. PM for info.


----------



## thithi

ssense sale is up:

http://www.ssense.com/women/sale/givenchy/bags


----------



## kobe939

Check out Barneys.com, quite a few pandora and nightingale on sale.

Love the blue pandora, so beautiful!


----------



## CalpurniaPeach

thithi said:
			
		

> He also has a Nightengale Tote N/S in camel available too.



Pic from him


----------



## thithi

Pm me if u are looking for purple nightingale, $1250


----------



## kobe939

thithi said:


> Pm me if u are looking for purple nightingale, $1250



Just pm you, thanks!


----------



## alouette

Ok - fess up.  Who purchased the tri-color medium Nightingale on barney's online sale?  I'm jealous, lol!!


----------



## alouette

Givenchy sale bags at NM:

Christina Abro
248.979.5840
ChristinaAbro@gmail.com


----------



## Aluxe

alouette said:


> Givenchy sale bags at NM:
> 
> Christina Abro
> 248.979.5840
> ChristinaAbro@gmail.com



Just wanted to say thanks for all the updates you have shared about sales items. I've seen them in different sub forums and appreciate it greatly.


----------



## alouette

Aluxe said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for all the updates you have shared about sales items. I've seen them in different sub forums and appreciate it greatly.



No problem!  I love sale seasons and I know y'all do too.  I love it when we all save $ even better.


----------



## umichmm

alouette said:


> Ok - fess up. Who purchased the tri-color medium Nightingale on barney's online sale? I'm jealous, lol!!


 
The one with the orange handles?  That would be me... hypothetically... I know Barneys has troubles fulfilling online orders during these sales.  lol.


----------



## alouette

umichmm said:


> The one with the orange handles?  That would be me... hypothetically... I know Barneys has troubles fulfilling online orders during these sales.  lol.



Ha, no the one with the dark blue or purple strap with a black body.
Fingers crossed for you that your order gets filled.


----------



## umichmm

alouette said:


> Ha, no the one with the dark blue or purple strap with a black body.
> Fingers crossed for you that your order gets filled.


 
Ah that one was lovely too.   yep I'm of the mindset that if it's filled, excellent.  And if not, it's just not meant to be (and my checking account will breathe a big fat sigh of relief, hehehe).


----------



## chloeconvert

Barney's Seattle still has the tri-color Nightingale black tote with the purple long strap and dark green handles.


----------



## Aluxe

alouette said:


> No problem!  *I love sale seasons and I know y'all do too. *



 I'll drink to that!


----------



## Aluxe

BTW, I can't wait to see all the goodies you ladies get... *rubbing hands together in expectation of bag po*rn*


----------



## CalpurniaPeach

Is anyone still on the hunt for an Antigona?

This was available at Nordies. PM me if you need SA info!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Everyone! Does anyone know where I can still find the large nightingale in yellow on sale?!

Thank youuuuuu!


----------



## christymarie340

CalpurniaPeach said:


> Is anyone still on the hunt for an Antigona?
> 
> This was available at Nordies. PM me if you need SA info!



Do u know the price?


----------



## alouette

christymarie340 said:


> Do u know the price?



I believe it was around $2200.


----------



## CalpurniaPeach

christymarie340 said:
			
		

> Do u know the price?



$2129 from $3600


----------



## lucybeixie

BellaShoes said:


> Hi Everyone! Does anyone know where I can still find the large nightingale in yellow on sale?!
> 
> Thank youuuuuu!


Does anyone know where i can find a medium nightingale in blue? Thank you


----------



## BellaShoes

I am so excited I found the Bright Yellow Nightingale!!!!! I have two coming so I can choose between for the best one


----------



## lucybeixie

BellaShoes said:


> I am so excited I found the Bright Yellow Nightingale!!!!! I have two coming so I can choose between for the best one
> 
> fashionbombdaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/sofia-vergara-new-york-city-givenchy-north-south-nightingale-tote.jpg


Congratz! Where did you find it? Do they have blue?


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks! My SA at NM grabbed it for me  try calling your local Neimans! BG had a few Givenchy bags at 40% off too


----------



## lucybeixie

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks! My SA at NM grabbed it for me  try calling your local Neimans! BG had a few Givenchy bags at 40% off too


I tried everywhere and was only able to find the purple nightingale but not the blue  if someone see it please let me know!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

any more med antigonas?  I literally fell in love with this bag an 1hr ago and have been staring at pics until now.  thanks!!


----------



## purse-nality

anyone looking for a purple panda?! 
http://www.alducadaosta.com/eng/product/9300201006
(sign up or email CS to get sale dibs)


----------



## purse-nality

i remember someone looking for a yellow/black Antigona...
(small) http://www.lanecrawford.com/product/givenchy/antigona-small-leather-bag/_/gbh862/product.lc


----------



## ReneH

lucybeixie said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where i can find a medium nightingale in blue? Thank you



There is a large on lindestore and it's 30% off with code presale


----------



## justonemore

CalpurniaPeach said:


> Is anyone still on the hunt for an Antigona?
> 
> This was available at Nordies. PM me if you need SA info!




Wow, that is amazing!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## justonemore

A few sale bags on www.husonline.com


----------



## namie

ReneH said:


> There is a large on lindestore and it's 30% off with code presale


 
I doesn't seems to work since yesterday evening. I keyed in Presale30, it didn't work. Tried Presale, it also didn't work.


----------



## purse-nality

namie said:


> I doesn't seems to work since yesterday evening. I keyed in Presale30, it didn't work. Tried Presale, it also didn't work.



its still active, my cousin just tried minutes ago. here's what i know...

sign in and click "data" found on the upper right corner. if you have applied the code on a pending 'registered order', then you won't be able to re-use the code unless CS modifies the order (ex. remove/add items). however, if your order list is empty and the code doesn't work, you could probably create another account under a diff email add. not sure if its only good for 1-time use per account.


----------



## vivalalauren

Ladies!! Just spotted the cobalt blue Nightingale at my local TJ Maxx in Nashville - $899! It looks GORGEOUS in person - got a couple pics. Unfortunately couldn't take it home with me :cry:


----------



## randr21

vivalalauren said:
			
		

> Ladies!! Just spotted the cobalt blue Nightingale at my local TJ Maxx in Nashville - $899! It looks GORGEOUS in person - got a couple pics. Unfortunately couldn't take it home with me :cry:



Omg, why can't I be in nashville!  Or at least have a friend...so lucky.


----------



## alouette

vivalalauren said:


> Ladies!! Just spotted the cobalt blue Nightingale at my local TJ Maxx in Nashville - $899! It looks GORGEOUS in person - got a couple pics. Unfortunately couldn't take it home with me :cry:





That is the same exact bag I've been wanting!  I just purchased a cobalt blue Nightingale but in lambskin from BG and wanted a different leather!!!!!!!

Argh!! &#*(&(@

Who is in Nashville that can PM me?!  I seriously want this baby!!!!


----------



## ReneH

alouette said:


> That is the same exact bag I've been wanting!  I just purchased a cobalt blue Nightingale but in lambskin from BG and wanted a different leather!!!!!!!
> 
> Argh!! &#*(&(@
> 
> Who is in Nashville that can PM me?!  I seriously want this baby!!!!



I was thinking of calling the store but since you want it I won't.  Call the stores and ask them to ship it to you.  It's worth a try.


----------



## alouette

ReneH said:


> I was thinking of calling the store but since you want it I won't.  Call the stores and ask them to ship it to you.  It's worth a try.



Aw thanks for the kind gesture but unfortunately TJM does not do charge sends.  Quite a disappointment...that's why I needed someone from Nashville to help me out, ha!


----------



## ReneH

alouette said:
			
		

> Aw thanks for the kind gesture but unfortunately TJM does not do charge sends.  Quite a disappointment...that's why I needed someone from Nashville to help me out, ha!



I wonder if they would send it to your local store.  Maybe talk to your local store and see if thy can get it


----------



## alouette

ReneH said:
			
		

> I wonder if they would send it to your local store.  Maybe talk to your local store and see if thy can get it



Good idea. Worth a shot. Let me try.


----------



## thithi

alouette said:


> Good idea. Worth a shot. Let me try.


I think it was mentioned in the TJMaxx thread that they won't do store transfers either... your best bet is finding someone to purchase it for you in Nashville.  Good luck!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh wow, that cobalt is FAB! HOpe someone figures out how to get this beauty, Bag angels do exist resents


----------



## alouette

thithi said:


> I think it was mentioned in the TJMaxx thread that they won't do store transfers either... your best bet is finding someone to purchase it for you in Nashville.  Good luck!



That's what I thought, thanks for the info.  TJM needs to change their policy here!!!!  ha


----------



## BellaShoes

And no charge/sends?

Breaker, breaker, San Francisco calling Nashville... come in Nashville


----------



## BellaShoes

ssense 20% off

Medium White Antigona $1668
http://www.ssense.com/women/product/givenchy/medium_white_antigona_tote/46315

Medium Khaki Nightingale $1684
http://www.ssense.com/women/product/givenchy/medium_khaki_nightingale_tote/45927


----------



## ReneH

alouette said:
			
		

> That's what I thought, thanks for the info.  TJM needs to change their policy here!!!!  ha



Well that just stinks.  Sorry we couldn't figure it out for you


----------



## AuthenticHolic

vivalalauren said:


> Ladies!! Just spotted the cobalt blue Nightingale at my local TJ Maxx in Nashville - $899! It looks GORGEOUS in person - got a couple pics. Unfortunately couldn't take it home with me :cry:



I've been eyeing that bag!!! Anyone who can help me out, please PM me!!!


----------



## tuzi33

shopaholic827 said:


> My SA at Bergdorf's has many sale Givenchy's
> 
> Python tote shopper
> Gold and silver clutch
> Black and nude antigona
> White medium nightingale
> black, red and yellow Nightingale shoppers!
> 
> They're 40% off contact Oscar at Iphone: 347-986-8408
> Good luck!


 Is the Balck and Nude antigona the tri-color one?  Thanks!


----------



## BellaShoes

DANG! I have two of the Bright Yellow Nightingale Shoppers (for comparison, not to keep both)  their way from NM but BG would have been tax free!


----------



## kringey

Nightingale sold out... I was hoping to get the yellow one..


----------



## BellaShoes

kringey said:


> Nightingale sold out... I was hoping to get the yellow one..



Hi Kringey,

I could possibly have two of the Nightingale Bright Yellow Shoppers, I ordered from two different SA's to ensure I got at least one... obviously I am returning one. I bought mine (both) from NM, sale price is $1400-ish... I will let you all know when I am returning to Walnut Creek NM.  

PM me if you'd like me to ask a SA to hold it.


----------



## BellaShoes

Bright Yellow PANDORA (med) just popped up on Bergdorf!!!!!!!! $1212 :doggie:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Gi...g-Bright-Yellow-Medium-Satchels/prod75260121/


----------



## BellaShoes

kringey said:
			
		

> Nightingale sold out... I was hoping to get the yellow one..



Hi!!! I pm'ed you my sales associates number! Call her ASAP and give her your info! Once she gets my return, she will call you


----------



## kringey

BellaShoes said:
			
		

> Hi!!! I pm'ed you my sales associates number! Call her ASAP and give her your info! Once she gets my return, she will call you



Thanks I got it.. i pm'd you back i will call her soon. Im just hella busy at work.. Thanks again!!


----------



## BellaShoes

kringey said:


> Thanks I got it.. i pm'd you back i will call her soon. Im just hella busy at work.. Thanks again!!



She has the bag! Did you get it?!?!?!?


----------



## kringey

BellaShoes said:
			
		

> She has the bag! Did you get it?!?!?!?



Yes yes i did! Thank you.. I cant wait to get it..


----------



## BellaShoes

*Farfetch... most at 20% off* Nightingales, Pandoras, Antigonas and more!

International buyers; Farfetch includes the custom fees in the price, no surprises 

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/sale/women/bags-purses/items.aspx#ps=1&pv=60&oby=10&lsf=1&f1d0=3064


----------



## juicy couture jen

Alduca daosta  is having a sale, some nice styles leftover mainly pandoras and other misc totes. Got myself a black mini pandora!

http://www.alducadaosta.com/eng/Products/Search


----------



## ReneH

juicy couture jen said:


> Alduca daosta  is having a sale, some nice styles leftover mainly pandoras and other misc totes. Got myself a black mini pandora!
> 
> http://www.alducadaosta.com/eng/Products/Search



There prices are really good


----------



## purse-nality

Blue, Black Tri-color Antigona's....
http://www.belleandclive.com/browse...=wk_2012_06_09_E102&utm_content=2012_06_11_BC

(use bluefly account to sign in)


----------



## Chrish86

This may be not the right topic to post in: But does anybody know if the Givenchy stores (Singapore) does have a summer sale going on?


----------



## namie

Chrish86 said:
			
		

> This may be not the right topic to post in: But does anybody know if the Givenchy stores (Singapore) does have a summer sale going on?



I think it starts this week for VIP and selected items only.


----------



## Chrish86

namie said:


> I think it starts this week for VIP and selected items only.



Ooh thanks, i'll be on vacation to Singapore this week!


----------



## randr21

This is the prettiest blue ever from the label...anyone looking for a tote?

http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Antigona-Tote/00505014641626,default,pd.html?cgid=SALEHANDACCESS&index=2

still obsessing over Givenchy blues...pandora continental wallet

http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Pandora-Continental-Wallet/00505014657948,default,pd.html?cgid=SALEHANDACCESS&index=3


----------



## Aluxe

randr21 said:


> *This is the prettiest blue ever from the label...anyone looking for a tote?
> 
> *http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Ant...6,default,pd.html?cgid=SALEHANDACCESS&index=2
> 
> still obsessing over Givenchy blues...pandora continental wallet
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Pan...8,default,pd.html?cgid=SALEHANDACCESS&index=3




Me! I need  that blue tote in my life


----------



## thirtysvn

hey, does anyone know the prices for antigona in Italy and France? thx


----------



## Londonfan

BellaShoes said:


> *Farfetch... most at 20% off* Nightingales, Pandoras, Antigonas and more!
> 
> International buyers; Farfetch includes the custom fees in the price, no surprises
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/sale/women/bags-purses/items.aspx#ps=1&pv=60&oby=10&lsf=1&f1d0=3064




Ah brilliant, the mailman asking for money with guilt in his eyes in such a downer on your package moment...


----------



## randr21

Aluxe said:


> Me! I need that blue tote in my life


 
The tote is gone, are you doing the happy dance?


----------



## Aluxe

randr21 said:


> The tote is gone, are you doing the happy dance?



no ma'am. No bag shopping for me this sales season


----------



## randr21

birds of paradise tote on sale, hurry.  

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Givenchy-Birds-of-Paradise-Tote-Handbags/prod72340058___/?eItemId=prod72340058&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FNtt%253Dgivenchy%2526_requestid%253D2052%2526N%253D4294967071


----------



## randr21

beautiful cream calf nightingale with silver logo hw for sale.

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-nightingale-bag-item-10187102.aspx


----------



## randr21

seems to be lots of gorgeous neutrals on sale...here's a med panda in textured leather, which I can honestly say, Givenchy's textured leathers, like the pepe or ostrich embossed, are really beautifully crafted.

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-pandora-medium-satchel-item-10192541.aspx


----------



## Aluxe

Please, someone buy this orange croc embossed medium nightingale at portero! I believe it is calfskin (anyone know exactly?) and I am salivating but no new bags for me right now. Saving for a big gift to self at the end of the year.

http://www.portero.com/index.php/catalog/product/view/id/224642/s/givenchy-orange-crocodile-embossed-nightingale-bag/?utm_source=EyeOn%20Response&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=New%252Barrivals%252B%257C%252BGivenchy%252BLV%252B%257C%252BJune%252B22%252B2012&utm_source=fu&utm_medium=email


----------



## audmed

hi ladies, I'm desperately searching for a nightingale in black or blue that's on sale. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## thithi

juicy couture jen said:


> Alduca daosta  is having a sale, some nice styles leftover mainly pandoras and other misc totes. Got myself a black mini pandora!
> 
> http://www.alducadaosta.com/eng/Products/Search


Really disappointed with this website... ordered two bags and saw the transaction go through on my CC statement.  Didn't receive anything and asked them what my order status was and they said my order was cancelled because they couldn't verify my CC.  I never received any contact from them regarding this problem and I'm upset because the bag is now OOS.


----------



## BellaShoes

thithi said:


> Really disappointed with this website... ordered two bags and saw the transaction go through on my CC statement.  Didn't receive anything and asked them what my order status was and they said my order was cancelled because they couldn't verify my CC.  I never received any contact from them regarding this problem and I'm upset because the bag is now OOS.



I have been trying for days to get into the site.... is it up for you?
Sorry about the issue, that is terrible... is it a bag we can help you find?!


----------



## Aluxe

audmed said:


> hi ladies, I'm desperately searching for a nightingale in black or blue that's on sale. Any help would be appreciated



WHat shade of blue are you looking for? There's a blue nightingale at portero for a very good price (unless someone snapped it up already. It doesn't seem like the brighter blue many of us are in love with. It is instead a beautiful teal-blue (I believe). Check it out and see if you like it. If not, post a pic of the shade of blue you are looking for. SOmeone's SA might have one. You never know.

Good luck!


----------



## juicy couture jen

thithi said:


> Really disappointed with this website... ordered two bags and saw the transaction go through on my CC statement.  Didn't receive anything and asked them what my order status was and they said my order was cancelled because they couldn't verify my CC.  I never received any contact from them regarding this problem and I'm upset because the bag is now OOS.



So sorry to hear that thithi! I used my Amex but that didn't go through. So I ended up using PayPal. They also needed me to reply by email to which address to send it to.


----------



## thithi

juicy couture jen said:


> So sorry to hear that thithi! I used my Amex but that didn't go through. So I ended up using PayPal. They also needed me to reply by email to which address to send it to.


I used Amex as well, but they never contacted me about a problem... I would have gladly used Paypal!  Oh well.



BellaShoes said:


> I have been trying for days to get into the site.... is it up for you?
> Sorry about the issue, that is terrible... is it a bag we can help you find?!


Have you tried using Firefox browser?  That's what I used to get in. 
 it was the purple pandora but it's now OOS... I also ordered the small black pandora but now I don't want it.  thanks for offering though!!


----------



## alouette

thithi said:


> I used Amex as well, but they never contacted me about a problem... I would have gladly used Paypal!  Oh well.
> 
> Have you tried using Firefox browser?  That's what I used to get in.
> it was the purple pandora but it's now OOS... I also ordered the small black pandora but now I don't want it.  thanks for offering though!!



That's a shame, sorry to hear.  I like that purple Panda too and was seriously tempted.

Has anyone else had any good experiences with them?  Thinking about ordering something but never purchased from an int'l site before - somewhat reticent.


----------



## ehemelay

****** just posted a gorgeous black textured (or, "grained" as identified in the listing) Medium Pandora with silver hardware, $1395.

Fantastic price, especially since Barneys and other major retailers are selling Medium Pandoras for $2095 this season!!

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/givenchy-black-grained-goatskin-medium-pandora-p-3380.html


----------



## alouette

ehemelay said:


> ****** just posted a gorgeous black textured (or, "grained" as identified in the listing) Medium Pandora with silver hardware, $1395.
> 
> Fantastic price, especially since Barneys and other major retailers are selling Medium Pandoras for $2095 this season!!
> 
> http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/givenchy-black-grained-goatskin-medium-pandora-p-3380.html



Ugh, that is one beautiful bag!!!  Wish I could!

That small beige Nightingale is superb as well, for $1325:

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/givenchy-beige-small-nightingale-p-3382.html


----------



## thithi

alouette said:


> That's a shame, sorry to hear.  I like that purple Panda too and was seriously tempted.
> 
> Has anyone else had any good experiences with them?  Thinking about ordering something but never purchased from an int'l site before - somewhat reticent.


I'm still tempted because their prices are good, but I would definitely use Paypal/CC next time.

Luckily I purchased a purple Panda from the Barneys sale and received it, but it was a few hundred more than this site's... the few hundred was worth it considering what happened.


----------



## ReneH

alouette said:
			
		

> That's a shame, sorry to hear.  I like that purple Panda too and was seriously tempted.
> 
> Has anyone else had any good experiences with them?  Thinking about ordering something but never purchased from an int'l site before - somewhat reticent.



I bought from them.  They did send an email I had to reply to before they would ship to verify my order and shipping address but other than that it was a smooth great transaction and I even got the bag quickly considering international shipping.


----------



## NYC

there is a givenchy eclipse NWT on ebay for 550 by a TPF'r!


----------



## audmed

thx aluxe to be honest I'm not even picky of the color..ideal would be black. Im bummed I missed out on a sale one from NM. If anyone hears about one pls lmk. thx


----------



## randr21

black with yellow trim envelope clutch

http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/antigona-envelope-clutch-147813.html?quid=61029863468S1086032T&gkid=504273492


----------



## randr21

brown nightingale

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-nightingal-bag-item-10209652.aspx


----------



## randr21

nightingale shopper in the coveted blue 

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=380450682310


----------



## NYC

*no more warnings.*


----------



## randr21

men's large panda 

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-pandora-bag-item-10209656.aspx


----------



## randr21

exotic large 'gale

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-nightingale-bag-item-10209653.aspx


----------



## orinoco

Thanks randr21 for posting all the intel! I'm dying for a large black pandora in pepe leather...


----------



## Nikkibaby

New Givenchy Spring 2011 Black Lace Zipper Couture Dress SZ 44 US 8 $1345 TPF
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140785450038
assets.denimblog.com/b/bd/900x900px-LL-bd9f3ce8_givenchy12.jpeg


----------



## fbclem

randr21 said:


> brown nightingale
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-nightingal-bag-item-10209652.aspx



I'm loving this combo. Please help anyone? What is the size of this? Looking at the dimension, its really big? What do you think? I'm 5'10. Is that the large? Oversized? It looks not really big on the model. Please help thanks!

Sorry I wanted to make a thread for this but I can't since I am a new member


----------



## randr21

fbclem said:
			
		

> I'm loving this combo. Please help anyone? What is the size of this? Looking at the dimension, its really big? What do you think? I'm 5'10. Is that the large? Oversized? It looks not really big on the model. Please help thanks!
> 
> Sorry I wanted to make a thread for this but I can't since I am a new member



Its the large. Givenchy doesn't make oversize. Lrg is the biggest sz they have for women.  Since u r so tall, u can definitely carry off the lrg


----------



## fbclem

randr21 said:


> Its the large. Givenchy doesn't make oversize. Lrg is the biggest sz they have for women.  Since u r so tall, u can definitely carry off the lrg



Thanks for the info. When i googled saw some oversized so i guess some just mislabeled it. Looking at the dimension of this specific bag width was 68cm so was confused for a sec. Too bad someone got it first. Sigh, it was a good deal.


----------



## randr21

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/view...27e047fff6d7b6?itemId=370628953041&cmd=VIDESC

Lrg gale goat in espresso, fantastic starting price


----------



## mightyflower

Antigona

http://deluxemall.com/more-designer...y-antigona-medium-khaki-green.html#post679159

http://deluxemall.com/more-designer...-antigona-medium-color-trio-color-2600-a.html

Nightingale

http://deluxemall.com/more-designer...y-nightingale-bag-medium-black-brand-new.html

http://deluxemall.com/more-designer-brands/89674-givenchy-shopping-nightingale-brand-new-1400-a.html

Pandora
http://deluxemall.com/more-designer-brands/90221-givenchy-pandora-2000-a.html


----------



## amandas

Givenchy Nightingale in medium, black lambskin at TJMaxx in Miami. $1200.


----------



## kobe939

randr21 said:
			
		

> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem;PdsSession=66f6d5801380a47a1227e047fff6d7b6?itemId=370628953041&cmd=VIDESC
> 
> Lrg gale goat in espresso, fantastic starting price



So sad that I missed this, this is such a beautiful color. Is this color available in this current season?


----------



## randr21

kobe939 said:


> So sad that I missed this, this is such a beautiful color. Is this color available in this current season?


 
other than black, Givenchy's colors are usually different for each season.


----------



## orinoco

Is the pepe leather seasonal?


----------



## randr21

orinoco said:
			
		

> Is the pepe leather seasonal?



So far pepe has always been included in collections


----------



## orinoco

Awesome! Hope it stays that way for awhile... Thanks!


----------



## chylan

saw nightingale and pandora in lindestore , is the store legit..... thanks


----------



## Aluxe

chylan said:


> saw nightingale and pandora in lindestore , is the store legit..... thanks



Yes, its very legit.
There is a growing list of reputable online and offline sellers of Givenchy products here - *Reputable Sellers of Givenchy Bags!*


----------



## randr21

kobe939 said:
			
		

> So sad that I missed this, this is such a beautiful color. Is this color available in this current season?



Btw, this color with the slight contrast stitching is available this season. I believe barneys may carry it.


----------



## randr21

great deal (so far) on an ostrich embossed med 'gale

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320950437842&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## mtang

I am looking for my first nightingale.  Where is the best place to see and feel the different leathers of the bag.  I live in southern California.


----------



## hautecouturelov

Searching for silver/gunmetal hardware nightingale in medium. Anyone seen any? 

Tia!!


----------



## melikey

hautecouturelov said:
			
		

> Searching for silver/gunmetal hardware nightingale in medium. Anyone seen any?
> 
> Tia!!



I think most of the Givenchy this season has silver hardware. I've seen some Nightingales and Pandoras with SHW at Barneys.


----------



## luvmy3girls

what do you guys think about the green/khaki large pandora? what do you think about the color? they have one on Lindestore now. I would post a link, but I cant figure out how. thanks


----------



## foxgal

luvmy3girls said:


> what do you guys think about the green/khaki large pandora? what do you think about the color? they have one on Lindestore now. I would post a link, but I cant figure out how. thanks


 
Not sure if this is the same color you are referring to...I just got a pepe leather pandora in sage (pics on the pandora thread) and LOVE the color. Almost like the perfect blend of a neutral and a color pop. I've also seen one on HG Bags online in what they call "olive" and that looks great too...it's a bit darker so probably more all-season. I'd say either are great options.


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^the one I'm talking about is more olive. Love yours by the way


----------



## randr21

mtang said:
			
		

> I am looking for my first nightingale.  Where is the best place to see and feel the different leathers of the bag.  I live in southern California.



Do a search in this subforum. Theres def a thread already abt reliable retailers


----------



## hautecouturelov

melikey said:


> I think most of the Givenchy this season has silver hardware. I've seen some Nightingales and Pandoras with SHW at Barneys.



Thanks for the update! Any other retailers? The shipping fees are relatively higher. My local boutique has the silver hardware for large only and website like farfetch, luivsaviaroma, forward forward doesn't have silver


----------



## randr21

hautecouturelov said:


> Thanks for the update! Any other retailers? The shipping fees are relatively higher. My local boutique has the silver hardware for large only and website like farfetch, luivsaviaroma, forward forward doesn't have silver


 
did you check lindestore?


----------



## randr21

gorgeous blue wallet with s hw

http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Pan...utm_medium=ShopStyle.com&utm_campaign=Primary


----------



## nielnielniel

this looks like a crazzeeeeeee deal
http://www.inopenspace.com/women/bags/givenchy-pandora-large-bag--253393.html


----------



## melikey

Olive goatskin medium Pandora on sale at Bluefly.com for $1615!

http://www.bluefly.com/Givenchy-oli...um-shoulder-bag/cat20428/320318901/detail.fly


----------



## Aluxe

nielnielniel said:


> this looks like a crazzeeeeeee deal
> http://www.inopenspace.com/women/bags/givenchy-pandora-large-bag--253393.html



Hey nielnielniel, have you (or anyone else) ordered from this site? Want to know if I should add it to the reputable sellers list.

Thanks so much.


----------



## nielnielniel

Aluxe said:


> Hey nielnielniel, have you (or anyone else) ordered from this site? Want to know if I should add it to the reputable sellers list.
> 
> Thanks so much.



not me...But I am tempted. Thanks


----------



## randr21

antigona tote

http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Ant...tm_medium=ShopStyle.com&utm_campaign=Primary#


----------



## crazybagfan

****** sales, code "bv" for 10% off for all Givenchy bags. Sales only for this weekend!


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^  Yes, and there are several new styles available on the website!


----------



## tiktok

Colorblock Obsedia Clutch:

http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Colorblock-Obsedia-Clutch/00505014623295,default,pd.html


----------



## Aluxe

Marshalls Greenbelt/Berwyn Heights has a blue sheepskin medium panda for $1099, a yellow obsedia clutch for $799 and there was a black calfskin large panda but a lucky tPFer got it  (not me) 

Pics included in the TPF/Marshalls thread


----------



## totojang

I want the medium black pepe Pandora. Does anyone know where to find it in Hong Kong?

Thanks


----------



## Mellee

Desperately searching for a small red antigona...please PM me if you find one! Thanks!!


----------



## gnabit

totojang said:


> I want the medium black pepe Pandora. Does anyone know where to find it in Hong Kong?
> 
> Thanks


 
Hi, have you tried TWIST in World Trade Centre, Causeway Bay? They do carry a lot of Givenchy bags.  I bought my small black antigona there 

They also have a branch in Tsim Sha Tsui.


----------



## pinkrose398

Mellee said:


> Desperately searching for a small red antigona...please PM me if you find one! Thanks!!



The Holt Renfrew store in Vancouver has it. It's been around for ages, I'm surprised no one bought it.


----------



## totojang

gnabit said:


> Hi, have you tried TWIST in World Trade Centre, Causeway Bay? They do carry a lot of Givenchy bags.  I bought my small black antigona there
> 
> They also have a branch in Tsim Sha Tsui.



Thank you so much. I live in Thailand and have a plan to visit HK next month. Hope I can get it


----------



## randr21

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-shoulder-bag-item-10179661.aspx


----------



## zodiac_thr

Hi everyone, I am looking for a large pandora croc stamped in cigar or brown. If you see one please let me know!
Thank you


----------



## sammytheMUA

medium nightinale in black croc stamped i would love to add this bag to my collection or a pebbled leather.


----------



## alouette

Beautiful deep bronze Nightingale - $700

http://www.shopdecadesinc.com/shop/viewproduct/6802

Use DECADES200 for $200 off a $500+ purchase.


----------



## Jolayla

zodiac_thr said:


> Hi everyone, I am looking for a large pandora croc stamped in cigar or brown. If you see one please let me know!
> Thank you


Farfetch.com has one in brown. http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-pandora-bag-item-10270002.aspx


----------



## hedgwin99

I think forward.com have the givenchy shopper tote on sale. Mark down 30%


----------



## zodiac_thr

Jolayla said:


> Farfetch.com has one in brown. http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-pandora-bag-item-10270002.aspx



Thank you Jolayla


----------



## msglitzy

Eyeing a small antigona in red... can't seem to find it online. They only have it in medium!


----------



## FIMD

Any idea where to get Antigona medium black with shipping to Europe?


----------



## mf19

FIMD said:


> Any idea where to get Antigona medium black with shipping to Europe?



selfridges in London had one last time I was there - they may be able to ship from the store to you... they had it in small and medium in the black and an orange color.


----------



## kiwishopper

Looking for a navy small Antigona with silver hw (gold ok if no silver)


----------



## FIMD

mf19 said:


> selfridges in London had one last time I was there - they may be able to ship from the store to you... they had it in small and medium in the black and an orange color.



Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Ange-

Hi everyone, I'm going to be in Chicago and Toronto in Nov and Dec. I want a medium pandora in textured black preferably. Is Barneys the main place to find one, or are there other places to get a good deal? The Barneys prices online are pretty high.


----------



## nidvicious

hedgwin99 said:


> I think forward.com have the givenchy shopper tote on sale. Mark down 30%


http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=GIVE-WY6&d=Womens still there !


----------



## randr21

msglitzy said:
			
		

> Eyeing a small antigona in red... can't seem to find it online. They only have it in medium!



They have one in the Paris FSH store


----------



## skippydoo2010

Where can I buy an olive green medium size antigona? Thanks!!!


----------



## skippydoo2010

Hi!!! Do you know where can I buy an olive green antigona?


----------



## kiwishopper

I'd love to have a small Antigona in navy or croc bembossed emerald green!!


----------



## hedgwin99

Hi~ did u tried to check ssense or fartfetch or forward? They are pretty good with their inventories


----------



## cali_to_ny

^^I just ordered a large croc-embossed Nightingale from farfetch!  Price was much lower than in the states and they do free global returns which is also a plus.


----------



## kiwishopper

hedgwin99 said:


> Hi~ did u tried to check ssense or fartfetch or forward? They are pretty good with their inventories


 
Yes I checked all of the sites. Small antigona is so hard to find and I can never find them in Navy or Croc embossed. All sold out


----------



## nidvicious

kiwishopper said:


> Yes I checked all of the sites. Small antigona is so hard to find and I can never find them in Navy or Croc embossed. All sold out


There's a store called Boyd's in philadelphia. I saw a croc embossed green antigona there a few months ago. Maybe they still have it?


----------



## foxgal

kiwishopper said:


> I'd love to have a small Antigona in navy or croc bembossed emerald green!!


 
There's been one on eBay for a while now: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Givenchy-Eme...653?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53ef34c59d

It's at a premium and I cannot vouch for authenticity...be sure to post for authenticity before taking the plunge. But if it's good and you are willing to pay the premium...it is TDF!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

foxgal said:


> There's been one on eBay for a while now: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Givenchy-Eme...653?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53ef34c59d
> 
> It's at a premium and I cannot vouch for authenticity...be sure to post for authenticity before taking the plunge. But if it's good and you are willing to pay the premium...it is TDF!!!



Oh my you are right the price......~_~


----------



## skippydoo2010

Where can I buy a small black antigona with gold hardware?


----------



## randr21

skippydoo2010 said:
			
		

> Where can I buy a small black antigona with gold hardware?



Theres one in paris fsh store


----------



## lalalalena2211

So desperate to find a shiny black leather antigona in medium for a good price! Preferably close to $2000. I have so much trouble finding the shiny black. Has it been discontinued?  when will Barney's have their major 40% off sale again? Sorry for all the questions ladies! And thanks in advance


----------



## lindylee

lalalalena2211 said:


> So desperate to find a shiny black leather antigona in medium for a good price! Preferably close to $2000. I have so much trouble finding the shiny black. Has it been discontinued?  when will Barney's have their major 40% off sale again? Sorry for all the questions ladies! And thanks in advance


 

I would love to find one also.  Hoping to spend closer to $2000 than $2600.  Calf or goat..


----------



## Ange-

Is the pandora black pepe textured leather something that will be repeated each season? I waiting for a good price, but is this on the way out, do I need to strike? Used to be $1400 on lindepalais, but now the cheapest I can find is over $1800 at Barney's.


----------



## lalalalena2211

lindylee said:
			
		

> I would love to find one also.  Hoping to spend closer to $2000 than $2600.  Calf or goat..



They actually have a black goatskin with silver hardware on farfetch Right now! $1895
Go! Go! Go!


----------



## lindylee

OMG, on my way back there right now!!


----------



## lindylee

lalalalena2211 said:


> They actually have a black goatskin with silver hardware on farfetch Right now! $1895
> Go! Go! Go!


 

Thank You!!


----------



## lindylee

I just bought it!  Thank you SO much!! I can't believe it- I had just looked there this morning and I only saw the two with stars.


----------



## Aluxe

^^ This is why I love tPF - nothing like a fellow Givenchy lover helping you hunt down the bag you want!


----------



## lalalalena2211

lindylee said:
			
		

> I just bought it!  Thank you SO much!! I can't believe it- I had just looked there this morning and I only saw the two with stars.



You are very welcome!!  please show pictures of the beauty when you get it!! I'm still on the hunt for my shiny black calfskin so I'm givenchy deprived! Would love to see yours!! 




			
				Aluxe said:
			
		

> ^^ This is why I love tPF - nothing like a fellow Givenchy lover helping you hunt down the bag you want!



Haha muah! xx


----------



## lindylee

I promise to post pictures as soon as I get it.  I'm SO EXCITED!!


----------



## Aluxe

Grey embossed croc antigona at coutureusa.com
https://www.coutureusa.com/p-8851-givenchy-anthracite-grey-croc-embossed-leather-antigona-duffel-handbag.aspx

I've never seen one like this before. Anyone know which season its from?


----------



## lindylee

I have no idea but its beautiful and looks in good condition.


----------



## randr21

lindestore.com has a special (10% off) on select G bags for xmas.  

http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/women/gifts_for_christmas


code: *GIFTSPECIAL*


----------



## ryrybaby12

Aluxe said:


> Grey embossed croc antigona at coutureusa.com
> https://www.coutureusa.com/p-8851-givenchy-anthracite-grey-croc-embossed-leather-antigona-duffel-handbag.aspx
> 
> I've never seen one like this before. Anyone know which season its from?


Omg...is this site real?  I think I may like this.....


----------



## randr21

Aluxe said:
			
		

> Grey embossed croc antigona at coutureusa.com
> https://www.coutureusa.com/p-8851-givenchy-anthracite-grey-croc-embossed-leather-antigona-duffel-handbag.aspx
> 
> I've never seen one like this before. Anyone know which season its from?



It's from f/w 2010 i think.


----------



## Aluxe

randr21 said:


> It's from f/w 2010 i think.



Okay, thanks so much!


----------



## randr21

Barneys stores are pre-selling tons of Givenchy bags and accessories for their cardholders.  Not sure when the website itself will be going on sale, but it's probably after thanksgiving.

FYI, even basic colors such as black goatskin are on sale for 40% off!


----------



## christymarie340

randr21 said:


> Barneys stores are pre-selling tons of Givenchy bags and accessories for their cardholders.  Not sure when the website itself will be going on sale, but it's probably after thanksgiving.
> 
> FYI, even basic colors such as black goatskin are on sale for 40% off!



Thanks randr21! Is it just for cardholders? If not, can you PM me your SA info?


----------



## randr21

christymarie340 said:


> Thanks randr21! Is it just for cardholders? If not, can you PM me your SA info?



It is for cardholders, but if someone gets a pre-sell w/o a Bny card, please do share!


----------



## randr21

Nordstroms seems to be pre-selling as well, and some of their stores have lots of Givenchy bags.  Might want to check this out too.  % is usually 40 off.


----------



## christymarie340

randr21 said:


> It is for cardholders, but if someone gets a pre-sell w/o a Bny card, please do share!



Yes, please do folks! I don't have a Barneys near me, but would love some SA intel


----------



## kplzelement

Do you know if nightingales are on sale since it's a classic? TY


----------



## cakegirl

I am looking for the Tinhan shopper. Please let me know if anyone sees on pre selling. I don't have a Barneys/Nordstrom/NM in my area. Thanks!


----------



## kobe939

Great price for a gorgeous nightingale shopper in natural.

$1,224 (Was $2,185)


http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=GIVE-WY6&d=Womens


----------



## alouette

cakegirl said:


> I am looking for the Tinhan shopper. Please let me know if anyone sees on pre selling. I don't have a Barneys/Nordstrom/NM in my area. Thanks!



What size, leather type, and color are you looking for?  I pre-sold a small black pebbled Tinhan shopper from my local Barney's.  If you're interested I can let my SA to hold it for you in case I pass.


----------



## cakegirl

alouette said:


> What size, leather type, and color are you looking for?  I pre-sold a small black pebbled Tinhan shopper from my local Barney's.  If you're interested I can let my SA to hold it for you in case I pass.


So they are on sale? great! How much? I am looking for the smaller one- will have to look at the pebbled. I've been looking at the smooth in either black or brown. Have you seen those as well? Thanks!


----------



## christymarie340

alouette said:


> What size, leather type, and color are you looking for?  I pre-sold a small black pebbled Tinhan shopper from my local Barney's.  If you're interested I can let my SA to hold it for you in case I pass.



Alouette, do you know if there were any croc antigonas on sale?


----------



## someonelikeyou

alouette said:


> What size, leather type, and color are you looking for?  I pre-sold a small black pebbled Tinhan shopper from my local Barney's.  If you're interested I can let my SA to hold it for you in case I pass.




or if there are any antigonas in small or medium, do you know colors are available for presale?


----------



## randr21

alouette said:


> What size, leather type, and color are you looking for?  I pre-sold a small black pebbled Tinhan shopper from my local Barney's.  If you're interested I can let my SA to hold it for you in case I pass.



must say, having seen the tinhan shopper in person, it is a really nice design.  interesting lines, architectural angles, but all put together so nicely, and a peach to carry.  i saw the one with the exposed side zippers that was really calling out to me.


----------



## cakegirl

randr21 said:


> must say, having seen the tinhan shopper in person, it is a really nice design.  interesting lines, architectural angles, but all put together so nicely, and a peach to carry.  i saw the one with the exposed side zippers that was really calling out to me.


I love it in pictures I've seen, I'm glad to hear it is as nice in real life. I'm really hoping to pick one up in the sales! I was using a Neiman's SA but he hasn't been good and is very slow to respond. I am looking for someone new. I'm still deciding if i want the black or brown.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Does anyone know when Nordies starts to presell Givenchy??  My girl in attains said after black Friday, but I don't remember???


----------



## alouette

cakegirl said:


> So they are on sale? great! How much? I am looking for the smaller one- will have to look at the pebbled. I've been looking at the smooth in either black or brown. Have you seen those as well? Thanks!



No smooth leathers - just saw a pebbled black.  Originally $1455, on sale for $86x, iirc.


----------



## alouette

christymarie340 said:


> Alouette, do you know if there were any croc antigonas on sale?



No croc Antigonas that I saw.  In fact, no Antigonas period.  Was rather abysmal save for the Nightingale totes.


----------



## alouette

someonelikeyou said:


> or if there are any antigonas in small or medium, do you know colors are available for presale?



I'll be sure to post should I come across any.  No such luck so far.



randr21 said:


> must say, having seen the tinhan shopper in person, it is a really nice design.  interesting lines, architectural angles, but all put together so nicely, and a peach to carry.  i saw the one with the exposed side zippers that was really calling out to me.



Yes, wasn't a bag I was initially interested in but wearing it was completely different versus seeing the bag online.  It fits my lifestyle without looking too bulky.  Plus DS said he liked the zippers on the sides...can't beat that.


----------



## pellarin22

HGbagsonline is having a big sale- 10% off Givenchy and use the code fashionistas for free shipping and I think an extra $100 off.


----------



## Juliela

ryrybaby12 said:


> Does anyone know when Nordies starts to presell Givenchy??  My girl in attains said after black Friday, but I don't remember???



The sale starts on Fri 11/30, but pre-sale is going on now.  I've been waiting to hear which Givenchy bags are marked down...no word from my SA yet!


----------



## ryrybaby12

I have not heard yet either!!!

QUOTE=Juliela;23350878]The sale starts on Fri 11/30, but pre-sale is going on now.  I've been waiting to hear which Givenchy bags are marked down...no word from my SA yet![/QUOTE]


----------



## Pandora11

Anyone knows where I can find small antigona bag?? I tried to love the medium but the size just doesn't work for my lifestyle. I have been searching non-stop for weeks now. No luck :rain:


----------



## hedgwin99

U can try sesense or forward or Barney's or farfetch. These are few website I can think of right now


----------



## Pandora11

hedgwin99 said:


> U can try sesense or forward or Barney's or farfetch. These are few website I can think of right now



Thanks! I contacted them all...still no luck. I'm not sure if Givenchy will come out with more small size. The only one I saw for spring 13 is the smooth black leather and white pony stripes.


----------



## randr21

lindestore (aka lindelepalais) has 20% off on selected bags.  you have to use the code: *SPECIAL12 *to try and find out which ones are eligible, but i've already seen some fantastic antigonas and will help expedite by attaching pics below.  hurry.

www.lindestore.com


----------



## loveable

To add to randr21's post, I got an email saying the special12 code is now 40% off for the Black Friday weekend!


----------



## PinkPeonies

Yep also got an email saying the SPECIAL12 code now applies 40% off selected Givenchys. What a steal! I don't need another one but hope this helps someone who wants one. Make sure to do a reveal!


----------



## chay

just tried to buy the 3rd one in the picture, the special code is still at 20%


----------



## randr21

The sale from linde isnt just for givenchy, which is why its up to 40%.  However, i g bags are onlt at 20 off, but if u wait, these may not last til 40.  Considering taxes and shipping are all included, its a pretty good deal for those that dont have access to bny or nordie


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

I believe this boutique is legit, but please do have it authenticated.

Python Medium Nightingale 
http://www.emphaticnyc.com/givenchy-handbag-python-medium-nightingale-satchel-bag.html
CMGIVE201 code for an extra 20% off


----------



## chongyuo

May I know how much does Givenchy Antigona cost in London ? Thanks


----------



## ana_x

chongyuo said:


> May I know how much does Givenchy Antigona cost in London ? Thanks



depends which one you are after, but generally around 1100 pounds


----------



## hedgwin99

In case anyone wants to know ssense have givenchy Antigona, nightingale, obsedia,pandoras on sale. About 20% to 30% off


----------



## randr21

Cream croc embossed gale shopper for 1308 @ kirnazabete.com


----------



## kobe939

Pandora ball chain bag in brown at Hirsh
On sale for $1308

http://www.hirshleifers.com/buyers-picks/givenchy-pandora-ball-chain-bag-cigar/

 "ANTIGONA" croc embossed ENVELOPE CLUTCH in beautiful emerald at Hirsh. Too bad I am not a clutch person.
On sale for $768

http://www.hirshleifers.com/handbags/clutches/givenchy-antigona-envelope-clutch-emerald/


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Does anyone know when the list for the Givenchy's is coming out?


----------



## redish

Hi all, Im new to this givenchy forum. I'm looking for antigona medium croc embossed in suede letaher not the shiny one. Anyone can help me where can I find this bag. I really want one. TIA


----------



## randr21

redish said:


> Hi all, Im new to this givenchy forum. I'm looking for antigona medium croc embossed in suede letaher not the shiny one. Anyone can help me where can I find this bag. I really want one. TIA



Currently sold out in usa, may wanna try intl.


----------



## tadpolenyc

redish said:


> Hi all, Im new to this givenchy forum. I'm looking for antigona medium croc embossed in suede letaher not the shiny one. Anyone can help me where can I find this bag. I really want one. TIA



if you're keen on the grey one, it's available here:

http://www.cultstatus.com.au/product_view.php?id=2774


----------



## lolaluvsu

This one is on sale at BH Neimans please ask for Seyla.


----------



## someonelikeyou

lolaluvsu said:


> This one is on sale at BH Neimans please ask for Seyla.



Do you know if they have any other colors on sale? Thanks!


----------



## nomompants

lolaluvsu said:


> This one is on sale at BH Neimans please ask for Seyla.
> 
> View attachment 1976026



do you know what the sale price is?


----------



## redish

randr21 said:


> Currently sold out in usa, may wanna try intl.



is antigona croc can be assumed as a classic item or is it seasonal? will they produce it again?


----------



## redish

tadpolenyc said:


> if you're keen on the grey one, it's available here:
> 
> http://www.cultstatus.com.au/product_view.php?id=2774



Thanks for the info dear


----------



## lalalalena2211

Does anyone know where I can find a medium pandora in washed black (croc stamped charcoal)? Saw Alessandra ambrosio carrying it and I'm obsessed! Having so much difficulty finding it though  TIA!!


----------



## lolaluvsu

nomompants said:


> do you know what the sale price is?



$1600 (1600 something) I just got the black from the SA Seyla (such a lovely lady) and she thought I might like this one. I do but too bad I paid full price for the black. Unfortunately, this is the only color on sale.


----------



## nomompants

lolaluvsu said:


> $1600 (1600 something) I just got the black from the SA Seyla (such a lovely lady) and she thought I might like this one. I do but too bad I paid full price for the black. Unfortunately, this is the only color on sale.



Thanks!  Will call Seyla...


----------



## whtcldjd

just saw this large pandora in pepe leather at the neiman marcus in beverly hills earlier today.  it's on sale, but i can't remember the price.


----------



## randr21

redish said:


> is antigona croc can be assumed as a classic item or is it seasonal? will they produce it again?



so far its seasonal, so dont count on it to be showing up next season.


----------



## nomompants

redish said:
			
		

> Hi all, Im new to this givenchy forum. I'm looking for antigona medium croc embossed in suede letaher not the shiny one. Anyone can help me where can I find this bag. I really want one. TIA



Call 215-735-2987.  They have one on sale right now ($1900)


----------



## christymarie340

nomompants said:


> Call 215-735-2987.  They have one on sale right now ($1900)



What's the name of the store please?


----------



## nomompants

christymarie340 said:


> What's the name of the store please?



Joan Shepp: 1616 Walnut St in Philadelphia, PA.  You can find them on the official Givenchy website listing of authorized retailing stores.


----------



## ryrybaby12

They have a website as well....joanshepp.com


----------



## kobe939

Los of bags on sale, happy shopping!!!

http://www.ssense.com/women/sale/givenchy/bags


----------



## redish

nomompants said:


> Call 215-735-2987.  They have one on sale right now ($1900)



Are you sure it is $1900 why it stated $2158 when i saw the website? 
Is there any coupon code that I can used to get an extra discount? Anw thank you so much for the info


----------



## someonelikeyou

http://www.bluefly.com/Givenchy-khaki-leather-Antigona-convertible-tote/SEARCH/320720201/detail.fly

 $1,540.00 USD for this Antigona! If it was Black/Navy I would totally have snapped it up!!


----------



## nomompants

redish said:


> Are you sure it is $1900 why it stated $2158 when i saw the website?
> Is there any coupon code that I can used to get an extra discount? Anw thank you so much for the info



I had called that store to find another variation of the Antigona and was told that price.  I'm sorry to hear that the price has changed but perhaps it would be worth your while to call their store and ask them about it....good luck!


----------



## lolaluvsu

Here is a small black/white pony hair at the Nordstrom in Cerritos for $2000


----------



## hedgwin99

Hi check out Barney's New York website. They have additional mark down


----------



## babyhug

Looking for Mini pandora, or Med, any sale info? Thx.


----------



## christymarie340

Raffaello-network.com has a bunch of bags on sale!


----------



## randr21

lanecrawford.com has several bags on sale, including the med black antigona in grained leather and the croc stamped lg antigona in brown/grey!


----------



## ryrybaby12

I think the black grained antigona has patent handles...should I get that one or the black croc???  I love both!!!!


----------



## sylphfae

ryrybaby12 said:


> I think the black grained antigona has patent handles...should I get that one or the black croc???  I love both!!!!



I vote for croc! It's gorgeous and rarer! The grained would be fairly easy to locate if you want another in the future.


----------



## randr21

spotted the brown croc stamped med panda for 20% off on ssense.

http://www.ssense.com/women/product/givenchy/medium_cigar_pandora_bag/55365


----------



## ryrybaby12

sylphfae said:


> I vote for croc! It's gorgeous and rarer! The grained would be fairly easy to locate if you want another in the future.



Thank you.....I agree...


----------



## randr21

ryrybaby12 said:


> I think the black grained antigona has patent handles...should I get that one or the black croc???  I love both!!!!



another vote for the black croc


----------



## ryrybaby12

Thanks!  I pulled the trigger on the black croc!  Thanks ladies..it looks so pretty!!  Had the grey croc shopper tote nightingale, and it was not me, so hope this is!!!


----------



## randr21

ryrybaby12 said:


> Thanks!  I pulled the trigger on the black croc!  Thanks ladies..it looks so pretty!!  Had the grey croc shopper tote nightingale, and it was not me, so hope this is!!!



can't wait to see some action shots with that bag!


----------



## am2022

Lovely ladies in my search for black croc stamped black medium
Antigona , I found one and had been
Shipped to me last night!!!
It is amazing !
But then my Nordstrom SA also had my order arrive today and Please PM me if you are seriously interested in getting the bag!
Thanks. !


----------



## randr21

amacasa said:


> Lovely ladies in my search for black croc stamped black medium
> Antigona , I found one and had been
> Shipped to me last night!!!
> It is amazing !
> But then my Nordstrom SA also had my order arrive today and Please PM me if you are seriously interested in getting the bag!
> Thanks. !



it's raining crocs!  to be sure, this is the shiny black croc antigona right?  What's Nordie's price on this baby?


----------



## am2022

Hi randr!
It is $2450
It's shiny croc but what I found different is the one I got is croc even on the sides but this one has normal black leather on sides!
Really pretty !!!


randr21 said:


> it's raining crocs!  to be sure, this is the shiny black croc antigona right?  What's Nordie's price on this baby?


----------



## randr21

amacasa said:


> Hi randr!
> It is $2450
> It's shiny croc but what I found different is the one I got is croc even on the sides but this one has normal black leather on sides!
> Really pretty !!!



that really makes a difference to the overall look of the bag.  the all croc is very classic imo, but this hybrid makes me think of models off duty pics.  tres chic!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Rafaello network cancelled my croc order. Said it was out of stock!  Let me know if any of you find a black one....sad....


----------



## bagaddict503

ryrybaby12 said:


> Rafaello network cancelled my croc order. Said it was out of stock!  Let me know if any of you find a black one....sad....


So sad, too. I found a black medium croc-embossed antigona at rafaello.com and posted it at the "authenticate this thread". However, I think a lot of other ladies got wind of this and posted it in other threads....I was going to buy this morning but its already gone from my shopping cart.....so very sad....


----------



## cali_to_ny

ryrybaby12 said:


> Rafaello network cancelled my croc order. Said it was out of stock!  Let me know if any of you find a black one....sad....


So sorry to hear - I had the same experience with them over the summer with a Prada bag, only they didn't tell me it was out of stock until I chased them down after not hearing anything for a week after my order!  Their stocking system/customer service is not that great.


----------



## bagaddict503

cali_to_ny said:


> So sorry to hear - I had the same experience with them over the summer with a Prada bag, only they didn't tell me it was out of stock until I chased them down after not hearing anything for a week after my order!  Their stocking system/customer service is not that great.


So did you get that Prada bag??

Im so disappointed coz the antigona was in my shopping cart!! ***###@@ I know it's not a purchase guarantee but still...Sorry for venting coz I know I saw somebody posting the link of my "find" somewhere else in the Givenchy thread. Ugh!!


----------



## am2022

ladies, i hope you did see my post... my nordstrom SA is holding the black croc stamped antigona in medium for me...
let me know if you seriously want to get it...
i got mine shipped to me last week and i don't need another one!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Good to note...


cali_to_ny said:


> So sorry to hear - I had the same experience with them over the summer with a Prada bag, only they didn't tell me it was out of stock until I chased them down after not hearing anything for a week after my order!  Their stocking system/customer service is not that great.


----------



## bagaddict503

amacasa said:


> ladies, i hope you did see my post... my nordstrom SA is holding the black croc stamped antigona in medium for me...
> let me know if you seriously want to get it...
> i got mine shipped to me last week and i don't need another one!!!


Hi! I dont see any type of Givenchy bag online. Im from Asia and not sure if there are shipping restrictions to my country. Can you pls PM me the link? Also, how much is the bag pls so I can check customs duties and taxes before I decide? 

TIA!


----------



## randr21

someone just posted the pandora thread that they returned a lg navy panda at barneys beverly hills.


----------



## ryrybaby12

So- I went to Nordstroms Tysons today...they had the Lucrezia, and ........my new Croc stamped black Antigona....I bought it full priced because it was amazing!

The Lucrezia is quite beautiful as well, but this Antigona rocked, and it had silver HW.....which is the ultimate for me.


----------



## kobe939

I thought someone was looking for this:


----------



## kobe939

Large Navy Pandora from Catherine at Phoenix, $1299!
Posted by our fellow tfp thithi yesterday.

http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-an...inter-sale-2012-a-784895-11.html#post23571928
Post #157


----------



## leynai

amacasa said:


> ladies, i hope you did see my post... my nordstrom SA is holding the black croc stamped antigona in medium for me...
> let me know if you seriously want to get it...
> i got mine shipped to me last week and i don't need another one!!!



I know it's a few days late, but do you know if your SA still has the bag?


----------



## deeelia

Ssense.com is having a great sale with a few Givenchy's! I saw the a large beige Nightingale for $1200 and a bunch others for over 50% off


----------



## randr21

several croc stamped antigona shopper totes, as well as goatskin pandas in med and lg just popped up on barneys.com, but no guarantee that it wont be cancelled.


----------



## hedgwin99

randr21 said:
			
		

> several croc stamped antigona shopper totes, as well as goatskin pandas in med and lg just popped up on barneys.com, but no guarantee that it wont be cancelled.



Randr21 u beat me to the posting on Barney's . Com sale
I'm checking out the orange pandora messenger bag! Also I scored a pair of givenchy boots right b4 Christmas at 40% off

Barney's is my go to website to check out designer deals!!


----------



## randr21

hedgwin99 said:


> Randr21 u beat me to the posting on Barney's . Com sale
> I'm checking out the orange pandora messenger bag! Also I scored a pair of givenchy boots right b4 Christmas at 40% off
> 
> Barney's is my go to website to check out designer deals!!



The orange is a great color against greys and blues.  and you cant beat goatskin for that sale price.

here's an awesome deal at 50% off and no tax for US residents at ssense.  you just have to make sure you pre-treat it so it doesnt get dirty.  check out the thread by the tpfer who got this and rocks it.

http://www.ssense.com/women/product...=generic&utm_source=1827884&utm_term=10492063


----------



## randr21

Am at bny nyc right now, there's a large black antigona with the cross stitching across the handle on sale. Gold hw.

They also have the python in tan antigona in med and small on sale.

Large orange george v tote and antigona shopper pony hair tote on sale too.

Got a pic..


----------



## shmigadoodle

randr21 said:


> The orange is a great color against greys and blues.  and you cant beat goatskin for that sale price.
> 
> here's an awesome deal at 50% off and no tax for US residents at ssense.  you just have to make sure you pre-treat it so it doesnt get dirty.  check out the thread by the tpfer who got this and rocks it.
> 
> http://www.ssense.com/women/product...=generic&utm_source=1827884&utm_term=10492063



Just out of curiosity, what was this for?  The link just redirects to the homepage, so I'm assuming the item has sold.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## randr21

shmigadoodle said:


> Just out of curiosity, what was this for?  The link just redirects to the homepage, so I'm assuming the item has sold.  Thanks for posting!



Still there, search for light grey givenchy bag and it should come up.


----------



## kiwanja

randr21 said:


> Am at bny nyc right now, there's a large black antigona with the cross stitching across the handle on sale. Gold hw.
> 
> They also have the python in tan antigona in med and small on sale.
> 
> Large orange george v tote and antigona shopper pony hair tote on sale too.
> 
> Got a pic..


Are the leather Antigonas on sale as well? I've been dying for a medium cream or black goat-leather Antigona...if it's on sale at Barneys I'm definitely going tomorrow am. Has anyone seen it anywhere on sale anywhere in the western hemisphere??


----------



## randr21

kiwanja said:


> Are the leather Antigonas on sale as well? I've been dying for a medium cream or black goat-leather Antigona...if it's on sale at Barneys I'm definitely going tomorrow am. Has anyone seen it anywhere on sale anywhere in the western hemisphere??



All thats on sale is in pic. Not likely to find what u r looking for there since itd be grabbed up already.


----------



## kobe939

randr21 said:


> Still there, search for light grey givenchy bag and it should come up.



Gorgeous nightingale tote with an amazing price, just the color is a little light for everyday use. But the grey is beautiful if you like light colored bag.


----------



## lolaluvsu

kiwanja said:


> Are the leather Antigonas on sale as well? I've been dying for a medium cream or black goat-leather Antigona...if it's on sale at Barneys I'm definitely going tomorrow am. Has anyone seen it anywhere on sale anywhere in the western hemisphere??



I know that Neiman's had a medium cream on sale. Perhaps they can do a search for you.


----------



## kiwanja

lolaluvsu said:


> I know that Neiman's had a medium cream on sale. Perhaps they can do a search for you.


Thank you for the color! There is a beige medium Antigona on sale as well in Honolulu. I think it's currently marked with a 15 handle.


----------



## krisaya

There's one green croc stamped Antigona at Gente in Rome.


----------



## shmigadoodle

A bunch of nightingales on bluefly right now...


----------



## randr21

here's a gem, small brown croc stamped antigona...whoever has lightning fingers!

http://www.ssense.com/women/product...=generic&utm_source=1827884&utm_term=10492063


----------



## randr21

there's a sale dk brown croc smaped med panda at bny!  hurry

http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Cro...21,default,pd.html?q=givenchy handbag&index=1


----------



## blakeblonde

I can't find a small black nightingale without the metal logo anywhere.


----------



## redish

ryrybaby12 said:


> Rafaello network cancelled my croc order. Said it was out of stock!  Let me know if any of you find a black one....sad....



Try to check the website again. I just purchased the black shiny croc antigona from them. and it is still on sale


----------



## randr21

blakeblonde said:


> I can't find a small black nightingale without the metal logo anywhere.



since some ppl mistaken the med for small, do u really mean the small?

there's micro, small, med and large (aka maxi)


----------



## shmigadoodle

redish said:


> Try to check the website again. I just purchased the black shiny croc antigona from them. and it is still on sale



Did you actually receive the bag or a shipping confirmation at least?  I just purchased this bag, too, but I'm skeptical the order will actually get fulfilled.


----------



## randr21

med antigona and small panda 30% off.

http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/11771
http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/women/designer/givenchy/bags


----------



## ryrybaby12

http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Med...4,default,pd.html?cgid=SALEHANDACCESS&index=0

Barney's has a khaki pandora in medium on sale....looks lighter to me but they call the color khaki.


----------



## missbellamama

ryrybaby12 said:


> http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Med...4,default,pd.html?cgid=SALEHANDACCESS&index=0
> 
> Barney's has a khaki pandora in medium on sale....looks lighter to me but they call the color khaki.


...already sold-out..!


----------



## craziepink

Toooooooooooooons of sale options at the Pavilion mall in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. There's Obsedia, Antigona, loads of Nightingale...
On top of the sale products, there are also of course soooooooo many new ones. 
GO go go!!!!!!


----------



## Belladiva79

My SA has a pandora in like a camel color on sale 899. Pm me for his info.


----------



## Belladiva79

Belladiva79 said:
			
		

> My SA has a pandora in like a camel color on sale 899. Pm me for his info.



Please note it's large.


----------



## randr21

Belladiva79 said:


> Please note it's large.



great price for a neutral lg


----------



## babyhug

My SA has a pandora in navy /med on sale for 899. Pm me for his info.


----------



## happiegluckie

Looking for a small antigona...any sightings??


----------



## weekender2

^^My theresa listed a small red this morning


----------



## shoppingpal

Quick!!! Bergdorfs online has this python nightingale on sale! I know it's not going to last but thought I'd still share...


----------



## shoppingpal

shoppingpal said:
			
		

> Quick!!! Bergdorfs online has this python nightingale on sale! I know it's not going to last but thought I'd still share...



Gone as expected


----------



## craziepink

happiegluckie said:


> Looking for a small antigona...any sightings??



Tons at the Pavilion mall in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia!


----------



## craziepink

shoppingpal said:


> Quick!!! Bergdorfs online has this python nightingale on sale! I know it's not going to last but thought I'd still share...



Omg whoever got that is one lucky bug!


----------



## shoppingpal

craziepink said:
			
		

> Omg whoever got that is one lucky bug!



I hope we get to see the reveal here!


----------



## flux

Sand croc stamped medium Pandora
$899 @ Barneys 

http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Cro...05018870145,default,pd.html?cgid=sale&index=6

HG Bags have some really well priced Pandoras too

Red sheep medium Pandora $1295

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/givenchy-red-sheep-medium-pandora-p-3830.html

Black grained goatskin medium Pandora $1395

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/givenchy-black-grained-goatskin-medium-pandora-p-3380.html


----------



## sandysandiego

They also have the grey Pepe in medium and small!



flux said:


> Sand croc stamped medium Pandora
> $899 @ Barneys
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Cro...05018870145,default,pd.html?cgid=sale&index=6
> 
> HG Bags have some really well priced Pandoras too
> 
> Red sheep medium Pandora $1295
> 
> http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/givenchy-red-sheep-medium-pandora-p-3830.html
> 
> Black grained goatskin medium Pandora $1395
> 
> http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/givenchy-black-grained-goatskin-medium-pandora-p-3380.html


----------



## ehemelay

Lots of Antingonas, Pandoras and Nightingales on Rue La La today...

http://www.ruelala.com/event/65629


----------



## purse-nality

Antigona's (lots of small) & Pandora's on Rue La La NOW!


----------



## purse-nality

ehemelay said:


> Lots of Antingonas, Pandoras and Nightingales on Rue La La today...
> 
> http://www.ruelala.com/event/65629



lol we posted at the same time


----------



## ehemelay

purse-nality said:


> lol we posted at the same time



Ha ha!  I was surprised, that site usually has less popular colors, but there were several basic blacks and browns available.  Good prices, too!


----------



## EmilyH

I bought the tan one with gold hardware- I've been looking for this combo for a few months.


----------



## randr21

Spotted a small panda in black croc embossed from 2013 collection at bnys ny. Its very soft, with top half glazed & bottom semi-matte.


----------



## bostonchic

Tinhan Calf Hair Shopper Tote Bag, Black/Brown for $1017

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Gi...oId%3Dcat205700%26va%3Dt&eItemId=prod79040012


----------



## GemsBerry

Some finds on Overstock. I know they had some issues with authenticity before, but now it all looks good (I can also tell by Chloe bags which I know well).

Large Nightingale Beige in Goatskin for $1,799.99  http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...skin-Leather-Satchel-Bag/7660123/product.html
(I just bought it in small size)

Givenchy 'Pepe Pandora' Medium Orange Crinkle Leather for $1,399.99 http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...-Crinkle-Leather-Satchel/7521869/product.html

Givenchy Large Pandora in Hunter (leather ?) for $1,699.99 http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Givenchy-Large-Pandora-Satchel/7225951/product.html

Givenchy 'Pandora' Medium Sky Blue for $1,499.99 http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ue-Leather-Messenger-Bag/7673861/product.html

You can also get additional coupons at retailmenot or other coupon sites


----------



## christymarie340

GemsBerry said:
			
		

> Some finds on Overstock. I know they had some issues with authenticity before, but now it all looks good (I can also tell by Chloe bags which I know well).
> 
> Large Nightingale Beige in Goatskin for $1,799.99  http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Givenchy-Nightingale-Large-Beige-Goatskin-Leather-Satchel-Bag/7660123/product.html
> (I just bought it in small size)
> 
> Givenchy 'Pepe Pandora' Medium Orange Crinkle Leather for $1,399.99 http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Givenchy-Pepe-Pandora-Medium-Orange-Crinkle-Leather-Satchel/7521869/product.html
> 
> Givenchy Large Pandora in Hunter (leather ?) for $1,699.99 http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Givenchy-Large-Pandora-Satchel/7225951/product.html
> 
> Givenchy 'Pandora' Medium Sky Blue for $1,499.99 http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Givenchy-Pandora-Medium-Sky-Blue-Leather-Messenger-Bag/7673861/product.html
> 
> You can also get additional coupons at retailmenot or other coupon sites



FYI-you cannot return designer bags at Overstock anymore, so make sure you want it before pulling the trigger.


----------



## missmoimoi

Holt Renfrew in Vancouver just received a healthy shipment of Givenchy bags: 2 med antigonas right now, lots of nightingales mostly med but large, small & totes too.  Lots of Pandora bags: various sizes, various colours.  If only I could win a lottery!


----------



## GuavaOnTheRocks

missmoimoi ---do you know what colors were available in the antigonas?  thanks!


----------



## missmoimoi

GuavaOnTheRocks said:


> missmoimoi ---do you know what colors were available in the antigonas?  thanks!



Hi, black is sold out. These are the two (orange grainy leather and brown studded with aged brass hardware):

View attachment 2053537


----------



## missmoimoi

Oops...pic of orange antigona didn't work...


----------



## luvmy3girls

^love this in orange


----------



## GemsBerry

Few Gales and Pandoras on Bluefly http://www.bluefly.com/Givenchy-Handbags/_/N-1z13yuqZfrg/list.fly


----------



## missmoimoi

GuavaOnTheRocks said:


> missmoimoi ---do you know what colors were available in the antigonas?  thanks!



The milk chocolate studded antigona is already gone...did you buy it perhaps?  I'm totally falling for the orange grainy one...it's just so gorgeous!


----------



## bagmad73

There is a small antigona in orange for sale at a great price on www.kepris.com. Other givenchy bags available as well.
You have to register to see the bags.
Just in case anyone is looking - am not affiliated in any way.


----------



## foxgal

I was shopping at my local Costco warehouse yesterday, and lo and behold in the display case where they sometimes have some Coach or Cole Haan bags, is the large Antigona tote in red and black. This exact one for $799 Cdn!!! PM me for more info if interested.


----------



## jtnguyen

GemsBerry said:


> Few Gales and Pandoras on Bluefly http://www.bluefly.com/Givenchy-Handbags/_/N-1z13yuqZfrg/list.fly


Not sure if this has already been mentioned but Bluefly also shows the Antigona in olive green in stock. http://m.bluefly.com/Givenchy-dark-green-leather-Antigona-convertible-tote/p/322288501/detail.fly


----------



## am2022

Be my twin ...On kepris.com the black shiny croc medium shiny antigona !!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

foxgal said:


> I was shopping at my local Costco warehouse yesterday, and lo and behold in the display case where they sometimes have some Coach or Cole Haan bags, is the large Antigona tote in red and black. This exact one for $799 Cdn!!! PM me for more info if interested.
> 
> View attachment 2060276



OMG!!! That is IN-SANE!!! Why doesn't my crappy Costco sell Givenchy?


----------



## englysengly

Hi everyone, I have some Givenchy Antigona questions here and hopefully someone can help me out!

I've been dying to get this Antigona as they call "3D Stud", right now in the US retailer they have it at Bergdorf for pre order. But I've been seeing the Royal Blue one as well online (see img attached), but just not from US websites. Has ANYBODY seen one of these bags in person? It'd be amazing if someone can post a picture of the real thing  Also, they have this 3D design on a Nightingale as well if anybody else is interested. Nightingale is not my thing but this one is quite cute!

Secondly, i ALSO spotted this other Antigona the website called "Croc Stamped Patchwork" on Ssense, and this is listed a lot higher than regular Antigonas. Again, does anybody know where else they'd carry this and if anybody has seen it in person?

And lastly, which Antigona and which color?! thanks all


----------



## nappytoots

englysengly said:


> Hi everyone, I have some Givenchy Antigona questions here and hopefully someone can help me out!
> 
> I've been dying to get this Antigona as they call "3D Stud", right now in the US retailer they have it at Bergdorf for pre order. But I've been seeing the Royal Blue one as well online (see img attached), but just not from US websites. Has ANYBODY seen one of these bags in person? It'd be amazing if someone can post a picture of the real thing  Also, they have this 3D design on a Nightingale as well if anybody else is interested. Nightingale is not my thing but this one is quite cute!
> 
> Secondly, i ALSO spotted this other Antigona the website called "Croc Stamped Patchwork" on Ssense, and this is listed a lot higher than regular Antigonas. Again, does anybody know where else they'd carry this and if anybody has seen it in person?
> 
> And lastly, which Antigona and which color?! thanks all



I prefer it in black.. But the cobalt looks amazing too, especially when hit with light and shadows.. The 3d looks amazing on an Antigona because the structure of the bag will help the studding be more prominent unlike  the Nightingale which will slouch eventually.

Now about the croc patchwork I think it is indeed a bit costlier since there is suede underneath the leather.. I would want one! Hahaha but i have a lot on my lust list, so... Hahaha


----------



## hrhsunshine

I know that medium black Antigona in the grained leather has been hard to find.
Runin2 still seems to have stock

http://www.runin2.com/en/Borse/5681-medium-antigona.html



They also have a pale pink medium Antigona in grained leather

http://www.runin2.com/en/Borse/5682-medium-antigona.html


Lindestore has a couple of blue and beige Antigonas (small and medium) plus the small brown studded Nightingale...and alot of the other styles and colors from Givenchy
http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/women/designer/givenchy


----------



## randr21

hrhsunshine said:


> I know that medium black Antigona in the grained leather has been hard to find.
> Runin2 still seems to have stock
> 
> http://www.runin2.com/en/Borse/5681-medium-antigona.html
> 
> They also have a pale pink medium Antigona in grained leather
> 
> http://www.runin2.com/en/Borse/5682-medium-antigona.html
> 
> 
> Lindestore has a couple of blue and beige Antigonas (small and medium) plus the small brown studded Nightingale...and alot of the other styles and colors from Givenchy
> http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/women/designer/givenchy



that black one will not last long, great find.


----------



## hrhsunshine

randr21 said:


> that black one will not last long, great find.



Seriously!  I am shocked I even found one online.


----------



## missmoimoi

Antigona stock at Holts Vancouver:  both are available and it's killing me!
I melt over dark chocolate brown typically timoro but THIS rich lush milk chocolate brown is killing me...PLUS I love aged brass hardware and the studs are on the small side so it's not overpowering (I have bags with much larger studs)...but I learned from my Celine Trapeze that smooth leather such as this DOES make me nervous...I really wouldn't want a big nick, scuff or scratch on it (tiny ones, ok but you never know...it can happen so quickly & easily).

I know, KNOW I want grainy leather and the orange IS divine.  Would I carry orange all that much?  I have one orange bag only so 2 is not overkill 

I just think the grainy leather Antigona could be an excellent Go To everyday bag but it won't be if mine is bright orange...I'd change up a lot more for certain.  Having said this, the handbags that I cherish THE most from my humble collection are divine C-O-L-O-U-R-S


----------



## randr21

missmoimoi said:


> Antigona stock at Holts Vancouver:  both are available and it's killing me!
> I melt over dark chocolate brown typically timoro but THIS rich lush milk chocolate brown is killing me...PLUS I love aged brass hardware and the studs are on the small side so it's not overpowering (I have bags with much larger studs)...but I learned from my Celine Trapeze that smooth leather such as this DOES make me nervous...I really wouldn't want a big nick, scuff or scratch on it (tiny ones, ok but you never know...it can happen so quickly & easily).
> 
> I know, KNOW I want grainy leather and the orange IS divine.  Would I carry orange all that much?  I have one orange bag only so 2 is not overkill
> 
> I just think the grainy leather Antigona could be an excellent Go To everyday bag but it won't be if mine is bright orange...I'd change up a lot more for certain.  Having said this, the handbags that I cherish THE most from my humble collection are divine C-O-L-O-U-R-S
> 
> View attachment 2063828
> View attachment 2063836



really like the stud-lettes with the smooth caramel color and the hw (reminds me of H barenia).  i like my givenchys to be a little unique so this bag totally hits the spot..gonna add to my wishlist!  i have boots in this color and it goes with everything and i always get compliments on the color.  givenchy is smart to pair the grainy with the orange b/c the brightness b/c otherwise it looks too precious.  you should totally get the orange!


----------



## randr21

missmoimoi said:


> Antigona stock at Holts Vancouver:  both are available and it's killing me!
> I melt over dark chocolate brown typically timoro but THIS rich lush milk chocolate brown is killing me...PLUS I love aged brass hardware and the studs are on the small side so it's not overpowering (I have bags with much larger studs)...but I learned from my Celine Trapeze that smooth leather such as this DOES make me nervous...I really wouldn't want a big nick, scuff or scratch on it (tiny ones, ok but you never know...it can happen so quickly & easily).
> 
> I know, KNOW I want grainy leather and the orange IS divine.  Would I carry orange all that much?  I have one orange bag only so 2 is not overkill
> 
> I just think the grainy leather Antigona could be an excellent Go To everyday bag but it won't be if mine is bright orange...I'd change up a lot more for certain.  Having said this, the handbags that I cherish THE most from my humble collection are divine C-O-L-O-U-R-S
> 
> View attachment 2063828
> View attachment 2063836



really like the stud-lettes with the smooth caramel color and the hw (reminds me of H barenia).  i like my givenchys to be a little unique so this bag totally hits the spot..gonna add to my wishlist!  i have boots in this color and it goes with everything and i always get compliments on the color.  givenchy is smart to pair the grainy with the orange b/c the brightness b/c otherwise it looks too precious.  you should totally get the orange!


----------



## missmoimoi

randr21 said:


> really like the stud-lettes with the smooth caramel color and the hw (reminds me of H barenia).  i like my givenchys to be a little unique so this bag totally hits the spot..gonna add to my wishlist!  i have boots in this color and it goes with everything and i always get compliments on the color.  givenchy is smart to pair the grainy with the orange b/c the brightness b/c otherwise it looks too precious.  you should totally get the orange!



OH, do you think???  

In my mind, the smooth caramel would be an additional Antigona; not my "main" one LOL 

I have seen images of the orange antigona in smooth leather...was it Luisaviaroma?  But yea, in grainy leather, the Antigona is almost a workhorse bag, kwim?  The new Burnt Peach Mulberry Bays is calling to me as well...the orange tones have me now but they are both totally different hues.


----------



## missmoimoi

randr21 said:


> really like the stud-lettes with the smooth caramel color and the hw (reminds me of H barenia).  i like my givenchys to be a little unique so this bag totally hits the spot..gonna add to my wishlist!  i have boots in this color and it goes with everything and i always get compliments on the color.  givenchy is smart to pair the grainy with the orange b/c the brightness b/c otherwise it looks too precious.  you should totally get the orange!



I agree with you:  I totally love the brown studded one too.  Obviously, I just want both...I want every pretty thing I see 

I'm also just fine with the med...it really doesn't feel too big for me at all.


----------



## missmoimoi

hrhsunshine said:


> I know that medium black Antigona in the grained leather has been hard to find.
> Runin2 still seems to have stock
> 
> http://www.runin2.com/en/Borse/5681-medium-antigona.html
> 
> 
> 
> They also have a pale pink medium Antigona in grained leather
> 
> http://www.runin2.com/en/Borse/5682-medium-antigona.html
> 
> 
> Lindestore has a couple of blue and beige Antigonas (small and medium) plus the small brown studded Nightingale...and alot of the other styles and colors from Givenchy
> http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/women/designer/givenchy



The description from Runin2 says strap is detachable but that's an error I think?


----------



## missmoimoi

hrhsunshine said:


> I know that medium black Antigona in the grained leather has been hard to find.
> Runin2 still seems to have stock
> 
> http://www.runin2.com/en/Borse/5681-medium-antigona.html
> 
> 
> 
> They also have a pale pink medium Antigona in grained leather
> 
> http://www.runin2.com/en/Borse/5682-medium-antigona.html
> 
> 
> Lindestore has a couple of blue and beige Antigonas (small and medium) plus the small brown studded Nightingale...and alot of the other styles and colors from Givenchy
> http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/women/designer/givenchy



The pale pink antigona is simply The Sweetest Thing!


----------



## randr21

missmoimoi said:


> OH, do you think???
> 
> In my mind, the smooth caramel would be an additional Antigona; not my "main" one LOL
> 
> I have seen images of the orange antigona in smooth leather...was it Luisaviaroma?  But yea, in grainy leather, the Antigona is almost a workhorse bag, kwim?  The new Burnt Peach Mulberry Bays is calling to me as well...the orange tones have me now but they are both totally different hues.





missmoimoi said:


> I agree with you:  I totally love the brown studded one too.  Obviously, I just want both...I want every pretty thing I see
> 
> I'm also just fine with the med...it really doesn't feel too big for me at all.



HA, it sounds like you dont have a problem owning any of them!  

i am beyond my "main" and on to each and every satellite antigona. i just love givenchy bags.  they rarely do wrong in my eyes.  and yes, the ant is a workhorse..classic lines, classic structure bag, and no in your face logos.  pretty goes a long way in my book too.


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmoimoi said:


> The description from Runin2 says strap is detachable but that's an error I think?



Yes, definite mistake.  I have seen that often with Givenchy listings.  You would think they would look at the product and check these details.


----------



## bagmad73

Spy pic from DFS galleria Singapore.
Black medium croc embossed patterned antigona (comparison with my small goatskin antigona
Small orange antigona smooth calfskin, small nightingale orange, medium nightingale orange, Lucrezia with central quilting red, red smooth medium antigona, red medium pebbled antigona, mini, small, large orange goatskin pandoras, red peep small and large pandoras.
SA said shipment just came in.
They also had sky blue peep pandora medium and black peep pandora all 3 sizes, sky blue and black medium antigona, orange goatskin and orange smooth antigona, black lucrezia, red python medium antigona......


----------



## randr21

bagmad73 said:


> Spy pic from DFS galleria Singapore.
> Black medium croc embossed patterned antigona (comparison with my small goatskin antigona
> Small orange antigona smooth calfskin, small nightingale orange, medium nightingale orange, Lucrezia with central quilting red, red smooth medium antigona, red medium pebbled antigona, mini, small, large orange goatskin pandoras, red peep small and large pandoras.
> SA said shipment just came in.
> They also had sky blue peep pandora medium and black peep pandora all 3 sizes, sky blue and black medium antigona, orange goatskin and orange smooth antigona, black lucrezia, red python medium antigona......



You are awesome for getting this info. I will post inventory updates too from my local stores...


----------



## englysengly

bagmad73 said:


> Spy pic from DFS galleria Singapore.
> Black medium croc embossed patterned antigona (comparison with my small goatskin antigona
> Small orange antigona smooth calfskin, small nightingale orange, medium nightingale orange, Lucrezia with central quilting red, red smooth medium antigona, red medium pebbled antigona, mini, small, large orange goatskin pandoras, red peep small and large pandoras.
> SA said shipment just came in.
> They also had sky blue peep pandora medium and black peep pandora all 3 sizes, sky blue and black medium antigona, orange goatskin and orange smooth antigona, black lucrezia, red python medium antigona......



amazing!! thanks for sharing this!!


----------



## bagmad73

^^ most welcome!


----------



## bagaddict503

Lindelepalais just had an avalanche of antigona delivery in several colors 

http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/women/designer/givenchy/bags

Also, lidiashopping has a lizard-embossed in black. I received the blue lizard embossed a few days ago and am absolutely very happy


https://lidiashopping.it/designer/givenchy-en-9-83/#/#!70699


----------



## hrhsunshine

Forward by Elyse Walker has the black med stamped Tejus for $2500

http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=GIVE-WY92&d=Womens&utm_source=ShopstyleFBEW-en_US&utm_medium=affiliate&source=shopstyleFBEW-en_US


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagmad73 said:


> Spy pic from DFS galleria Singapore.
> Black medium croc embossed patterned antigona (comparison with my small goatskin antigona
> Small orange antigona smooth calfskin, small nightingale orange, medium nightingale orange, Lucrezia with central quilting red, red smooth medium antigona, red medium pebbled antigona, mini, small, large orange goatskin pandoras, red peep small and large pandoras.
> SA said shipment just came in.
> They also had sky blue peep pandora medium and black peep pandora all 3 sizes, sky blue and black medium antigona, orange goatskin and orange smooth antigona, black lucrezia, red python medium antigona......




Wow! I cannot imagine how glorious that must be to see IRL


----------



## bagmad73

hrhsunshine said:


> Wow! I cannot imagine how glorious that must be to see IRL



It was glorious and quite exciting. Sadly there wasn't a colour that captured my heart...


----------



## sandc

Medium Antigona in blue

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-medium-antigona-bag-item-10346888.aspx


----------



## randr21

bagaddict503 said:


> Lindelepalais just had an avalanche of antigona delivery in several colors
> 
> http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/women/designer/givenchy/bags
> 
> Also, lidiashopping has a lizard-embossed in black. I received the blue lizard embossed a few days ago and am absolutely very happy
> 
> https://lidiashopping.it/designer/givenchy-en-9-83/#/#!70699



another tpfer had a reveal thread for her lizard embossed ant...would love to see you with yours and hear your thoughts on your lovely purchase.


----------



## randr21

sandc said:


> Medium Antigona in blue
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-medium-antigona-bag-item-10346888.aspx



wow, gone already...love this.


----------



## cherry21

randr21 said:


> wow, gone already...love this.



Hoping it was me that snagged this. Very coincidental b/c I was looking on farfetch b/c someone in another thread mentioned the modeling shots. I did a search and lo and behold the blue antigona I've been searching for was there. 

I was almost done checking out when I decided I should look up any promo codes....and was then interrupted by a co worker. I wasn't until after I placed my order that I realized someone mentioned the bag here right around the time I was checking out. Got/am worried that another tpfer could have beat me to it - won't know until I get the shipping confirmation. Fingers crossed!


----------



## randr21

cherry21 said:


> Hoping it was me that snagged this. Very coincidental b/c I was looking on farfetch b/c someone in another thread mentioned the modeling shots. I did a search and lo and behold the blue antigona I've been searching for was there.
> 
> I was almost done checking out when I decided I should look up any promo codes....and was then interrupted by a co worker. I wasn't until after I placed my order that I realized someone mentioned the bag here right around the time I was checking out. Got/am worried that another tpfer could have beat me to it - won't know until I get the shipping confirmation. Fingers crossed!



Ooh, suspenseful.  Keeping my fingers crossed for one of u!  I'm curious to see hoe this compares to the cobalt ant from another tpfers reveal recently. It looks brighter, like a royal blue, but who can tell w/ retailer lighting.


----------



## J123

randr21 said:


> that black one will not last long, great find.



The description in the black one says its polished calf skin, do you think that is a mistake? It looks grainy?


----------



## randr21

J123 said:


> The description in the black one says its polished calf skin, do you think that is a mistake? It looks grainy?



Going by the pic, its grainy, but it would not hurt to ask the retailer.


----------



## J123

randr21 said:


> Going by the pic, its grainy, but it would not hurt to ask the retailer.



Thanks - will do that. So bummed I missed their 10% a few days ago.


----------



## randr21

englysengly said:


> Hi everyone, I have some Givenchy Antigona questions here and hopefully someone can help me out!
> 
> I've been dying to get this Antigona as they call "3D Stud", right now in the US retailer they have it at Bergdorf for pre order. But I've been seeing the Royal Blue one as well online (see img attached), but just not from US websites. Has ANYBODY seen one of these bags in person? It'd be amazing if someone can post a picture of the real thing  Also, they have this 3D design on a Nightingale as well if anybody else is interested. Nightingale is not my thing but this one is quite cute!
> 
> Secondly, i ALSO spotted this other Antigona the website called "Croc Stamped Patchwork" on Ssense, and this is listed a lot higher than regular Antigonas. Again, does anybody know where else they'd carry this and if anybody has seen it in person?
> 
> And lastly, which Antigona and which color?! thanks all



i've seen the patchwork in their paris boutique and it's a-ma-zing.  it's on my wishlist too!  i like my givenchy a little unique so this one definitely hits the spot.  as for the 3d ones, i think i've seen it in person at BG, and i'll try to take a pic next time...not sure if they will let me, since the SAs arent too friendly around designer handbags.  

i like the royal blue too, as someone mentioned, the bright color with the 3d shadowing makes it so much more interesting.  black is nice too, but more subtle obviously.


----------



## englysengly

randr21 said:


> i've seen the patchwork in their paris boutique and it's a-ma-zing.  it's on my wishlist too!  i like my givenchy a little unique so this one definitely hits the spot.  as for the 3d ones, i think i've seen it in person at BG, and i'll try to take a pic next time...not sure if they will let me, since the SAs arent too friendly around designer handbags.
> 
> i like the royal blue too, as someone mentioned, the bright color with the 3d shadowing makes it so much more interesting.  black is nice too, but more subtle obviously.



thanks for this!! Yeah I've been leaning towards the patchwork one in the past few days, but I can't find anybody selling it online 'cept SSENSE but it's sold out now! SUPER SAD FACE. Another major reason is that I feel like the smooth leather of the 3D stud will show scuff/scratch really easily, and I really don't want to be super careful while using a handbag and i want to use this one a lot!

Yes a picture of the 3D one will be uber helpful since the wonderful @bagmad73 snatched a real life pic of the patchwork one for us in the earlier post  

thanks so much again everyone!


----------



## bagmad73

randr21 said:


> i've seen the patchwork in their paris boutique and it's a-ma-zing.  it's on my wishlist too!  i like my givenchy a little unique so this one definitely hits the spot.  as for the 3d ones, i think i've seen it in person at BG, and i'll try to take a pic next time...not sure if they will let me, since the SAs arent too friendly around designer handbags.
> 
> i like the royal blue too, as someone mentioned, the bright color with the 3d shadowing makes it so much more interesting.  black is nice too, but more subtle obviously.





englysengly said:


> thanks for this!! Yeah I've been leaning towards the patchwork one in the past few days, but I can't find anybody selling it online 'cept SSENSE but it's sold out now! SUPER SAD FACE. Another major reason is that I feel like the smooth leather of the 3D stud will show scuff/scratch really easily, and I really don't want to be super careful while using a handbag and i want to use this one a lot!
> 
> Yes a picture of the 3D one will be uber helpful since the wonderful @bagmad73 snatched a real life pic of the patchwork one for us in the earlier post
> 
> thanks so much again everyone!



Can I enable the both of you further? This patchwork medium antigona is more stunning IRL than in pictures. Taken with my phone in comparison to my small antigona(sorry pic is not that great) Taken at DFS Galleria Singapore store.


----------



## bagmad73

^^ oops *englysengly* - read the last line of your post and realized you mentioned my pic already hahahaha.....anyway, no harm posting it again


----------



## englysengly

bagmad73 said:


> ^^ oops *englysengly* - read the last line of your post and realized you mentioned my pic already hahahaha.....anyway, no harm posting it again



Now we just gotta find an online retailer...!!! and preferably in the US :/
Just for reference, how much is it selling at Singapore? 

thanks!


----------



## bagmad73

englysengly said:


> Now we just gotta find an online retailer...!!! and preferably in the US :/
> Just for reference, how much is it selling at Singapore?
> 
> thanks!



Not sure but I can check for you


----------



## bagmad73

englysengly said:


> Now we just gotta find an online retailer...!!! and preferably in the US :/
> Just for reference, how much is it selling at Singapore?
> 
> thanks!



I called the store and the patchwork embossed black medium antigona is priced at SGD$3650. The goatskin medium antigona is SGD$2850.


----------



## englysengly

bagmad73 said:


> I called the store and the patchwork embossed black medium antigona is priced at SGD$3650. The goatskin medium antigona is SGD$2850.



thank you so much! i really appreciate you helping out


----------



## chloe.chloe

the small red antigona is back on farfetch http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-antigona-bag-item-10336143.aspx there's only one in stock according to the website. i would imagine someone is going to grab this one quickly! 

barney's has the medium antigona in a few interesting colors-- one called rust, which seems to be somewhere between camel + orange: http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Giv...ult,pd.html?gclid=CJ2ax9_9v7UCFYdT4AodGX8A6g# + another in a pale sky blue http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Giv...ult,pd.html?gclid=CNuT7Zf-v7UCFdGd4AodfwwAdQ# 

xx


----------



## englysengly

saw this at Neiman Union Square @ San Francisco this weekend. The SA told me they don't have it in black. In my opinion this blue is pretty horrendous, it's actually an even lighter blue (since this is taken hiding between the shelves w/ a bag on top blocking the light) tho the detail is still amazing with the suede seam underneath... I'll be calling around to see if they carry the black anywhere else in the US!


----------



## babycinnamon

englysengly said:
			
		

> saw this at Neiman Union Square @ San Francisco this weekend. The SA told me they don't have it in black. In my opinion this blue is pretty horrendous, it's actually an even lighter blue (since this is taken hiding between the shelves w/ a bag on top blocking the light) tho the detail is still amazing with the suede seam underneath... I'll be calling around to see if they carry the black anywhere else in the US!



How much is this one?? I too am very interested in this bag but in black! Please post if you find it anywhere in the US!! Is this the medium size?


----------



## englysengly

babycinnamon said:


> How much is this one?? I too am very interested in this bag but in black! Please post if you find it anywhere in the US!! Is this the medium size?



This is the medium antigona. Listed at $3005 (same as ssense). I'll post an update once i ask around!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Here is a pre-loved Cinnamon Small Nightingale.  Super great price of $775.

The leather is buttery soft. Overall beautiful condition.

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/other_designers/g/givenchy/small_cinnamon_nightingale


----------



## sandc

Farfetch has Medium blue croc Antigona & what they are calling green but almost looks brown to me croc for $2062.


----------



## randr21

cult status has a med black postino as well as an evening clutch for 60% off

http://www.cultstatus.com.au/product_view.php?id=1038


----------



## sandc

This antigona is different

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-antigona-tote-item-10356498.aspx


----------



## bgbags

bought this for about $2400, keep or return? not into exotics and this is my first givenchy 
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Gi...3D6783%26N%3D4294967071&ecid=BGALRoGj7akNVsTg


----------



## zodiac_thr

bgbags said:


> bought this for about $2400, keep or return? not into exotics and this is my first givenchy
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Gi...3D6783%26N%3D4294967071&ecid=BGALRoGj7akNVsTg



Return i think


----------



## lovieluvslux

bgbags said:


> bought this for about $2400, keep or return? not into exotics and this is my first givenchy
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Gi...3D6783%26N%3D4294967071&ecid=BGALRoGj7akNVsTg


If you are not into exotics... then return.  You might tire of print.


----------



## Jusinit

Hi,

If anyone is looking for a Large printed Antigona shopping bag wih the bulldog on it its here: http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/12046


----------



## webaj

Antigona alert....Nordstroms in South Coast Plaza has a medium black a medium blue!


----------



## HelayE

webaj said:


> Antigona alert....Nordstroms in South Coast Plaza has a medium black a medium blue!



thank you sooooooooooooo much!!
I've been looking for a black antigona in medium black forever! 
Just called them and ordered one.

For now there should be another black one left (they had two by the time I called )

Btw it's in pebble goatskin and silver hardware.

Act fast, people!


----------



## webaj

So glad you got it! I was shocked when I saw how much stock they had. The cobalt blue is gorgeous too.


----------



## randr21

Madonna tote now available for pre-order at BG.

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Gi...D4294967071&eItemId=prod83760191&cmCat=search


----------



## Lululola

Black medium available preorder 

http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=GIVE-WY91&d=Womens


----------



## chloe602

Baby blue medium antigona TDF! $1717 with duties included!

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-medium-antigona-bag-item-10352078.aspx

Ivory medium as well!

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-medium-antigona-tote-item-10352077.aspx


----------



## p.l.s

I'm looking for Medium, Red with gold hardware Antigona. 

Anyone knows where I can get it?


----------



## HelayE

p.l.s said:


> I'm looking for Medium, Red with gold hardware Antigona.
> 
> Anyone knows where I can get it?



saw one here 
https://www.bkrm.com/en/shop/ladies/handbags/givenchy/

BTW there's even a black shiny one with golden hardware, which, to my experience, is really rare nowadays. 

But it looks like this website is pretty new (the store is located in HongKong ), you wanna double check if they are reliable first.


----------



## HelayE

webaj said:


> So glad you got it! I was shocked when I saw how much stock they had. The cobalt blue is gorgeous too.



Just want to thank you again! I received the bag today and it looks amazing!


----------



## randr21

HelayE said:


> Just want to thank you again! I received the bag today and it looks amazing!



pics please~


----------



## p.l.s

HelayE said:


> saw one here
> https://www.bkrm.com/en/shop/ladies/handbags/givenchy/
> 
> BTW there's even a black shiny one with golden hardware, which, to my experience, is really rare nowadays.
> 
> But it looks like this website is pretty new (the store is located in HongKong ), you wanna double check if they are reliable first.


Yeh kinda fishy when they have lots of the hot-selling colors

But thank you anyways!


----------



## HandbagAngel

p.l.s said:


> Yeh kinda fishy when they have lots of the hot-selling colors
> 
> But thank you anyways!



True.  Just checked their return policy about handbags:
"Returns and/or exchange for handbags, clutches and accessories items are only available for incorrect or defective items."

I am going to pass.


----------



## missmoimoi

HelayE said:


> saw one here
> https://www.bkrm.com/en/shop/ladies/handbags/givenchy/
> 
> BTW there's even a black shiny one with golden hardware, which, to my experience, is really rare nowadays.
> 
> But it looks like this website is pretty new (the store is located in HongKong ), you wanna double check if they are reliable first.



Oh hey...don't even have to open the link. This has fake written all over it.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

GIVENCHY
Croc-Stamped Antigona Tote on sale at BarneysWarehouse.com

http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/Croc-Stamped-Antigona-Tote/00505018870657,default,pd.html?cgid=womens-bags&index=0


----------



## chay

a really gorgeous red medium croc Antigona

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-zip-antigona-cocco-bag-item-10359308.aspx


----------



## p.l.s

http://www.nathalieschuterman.com/en/product/category-bags/medium-antigona-leather-bag-orange

Orange medium Antigona up for grab!!


----------



## englysengly

at Bergdorf Goodman NY store, the black/brown one is medium, but they have a mini Antigona in red and brown! so cute. For ref i'm 5' 110 lb


----------



## joie86

Hi,
Can anyone let me know whats the estimated price of a small antigona in Europe?
Thank you!!


----------



## randr21

joie86 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone let me know whats the estimated price of a small antigona in Europe?
> Thank you!!



go to reputable sellers sticky thread on top and you'll see many european online retailers with their prices in diff currencies.


----------



## bgbags

how does this look?


----------



## gwentan

Black lucrezia from overstock:

http://www.overstock.com/#product-detail


----------



## randr21

gwentan said:


> Black lucrezia from overstock:
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/#product-detail


 
nice find!  they even have black med gale in goat.

http://www.overstock.com/7685126/pr...7&recidx=0&refccid=E5SNDWF3W2J3YFCOTWQ3WPDDC4

and some other givenchy bags...

http://www.overstock.com/search?keywords=givenchy+bags&SearchType=Header


----------



## Aluxe

Spy pics from Nordstrom @ Tysons Corner, VA


----------



## hrhsunshine

Aluxe said:


> Spy pics from Nordstrom @ Tysons Corner, VA



O....M....G....  

You made my day


----------



## chloe602

omg that blue nightingale is to die for!


----------



## GemsBerry

*Aluxe* thank you for posting, they are TDF. Tyson's is a very very dangerous place to go, you may end up buying a lot 



Aluxe said:


> Spy pics from Nordstrom @ Tysons Corner, VA


 

*Chloe602*, small blue Nightingale poped up on Farfetch, even though it's called "mini" it looks like small size http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-mini-nightingale-tote-item-10366020.aspx



chloe602 said:


> omg that blue nightingale is to die for!


----------



## ivy1026

Anyone sees the metal logo nightingales at Toronto Holt?  They have blue, beige, black, and orange if I remember correctly.  Are those medium or small?  Thx


----------



## gwentan

Moroccan Blue nightingale at forward elyse:

http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=GIVE-WY106&d=Womens


----------



## missmoimoi

Aluxe said:


> Spy pics from Nordstrom @ Tysons Corner, VA



OMG!  I feel like crying!  Is that a BLACK studded Antigona I see???  A brown one is available locally but...black!!!???


----------



## hrhsunshine

Aluxe said:


> Spy pics from Nordstrom @ Tysons Corner, VA



Aluxe: Were the nightingale and pandora a different blue from the antigona?  gale and panda look lighter but is it just the lighting in the store?


----------



## Aluxe

hrhsunshine said:


> Aluxe: Were the nightingale and pandora a different blue from the antigona?  gale and panda look lighter but is it just the lighting in the store?



Hey you! Yes they are the antigona and lucrezia were a darker blue than the gale and panda which were a pale blue.

I was there looking for a celine phantom, of which there were none, but I figured I might as well make my trip worthwhile and snap away 

Heads up girls and boys, Beyond The Rack has Lucrezias for about $1700 today, plus Antigona totes.

Happy shopping.


----------



## Aluxe

missmoimoi said:


> OMG!  I feel like crying!  Is that a BLACK studded Antigona I see???  A brown one is available locally but...black!!!???



The studded antigona was a dark brown actually. It was absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Aluxe

GemsBerry said:


> *Aluxe* *thank you for posting, they are TDF. Tyson's is a very very dangerous place to go, you may end up buying a lot*
> 
> *Chloe602*, small blue Nightingale poped up on Farfetch, even though it's called "mini" it looks like small size http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-mini-nightingale-tote-item-10366020.aspx




for pics. I know I love spy pics - doesn't even matter if its from halfway around the world. I just love looking at bags.

I managed to not spend money that trip because I was focused on one thing only. I got some nail polish from Marshalls though. But, you are right, I typically leave Tysons with a dent in my wallet. So many stores with things I like and you can even score a good bargain most times. 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend!


----------



## randr21

Aluxe said:


> The studded antigona was a dark brown actually. It was absolutely gorgeous.


 
thats the one on my wishlist...love the antigona in a dark brown, so classy.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Thanks sweetie! U lucky ducky! My parents live in Reston.  I always visit Tysons 2 when I am there



Aluxe said:


> Hey you! Yes they are the antigona and lucrezia were a darker blue than the gale and panda which were a pale blue.
> 
> I was there looking for a celine phantom, of which there were none, but I figured I might as well make my trip worthwhile and snap away
> 
> Heads up girls and boys, Beyond The Rack has Lucrezias for about $1700 today, plus Antigona totes.
> 
> Happy shopping.


----------



## allbrandspls

Aluxe said:


> Spy pics from Nordstrom @ Tysons Corner, VA


thanks for spy pics, loving the orange and blue.


----------



## missmoimoi

Aluxe said:


> The studded antigona was a dark brown actually. It was absolutely gorgeous.



I agree with you --- the dark brown studded is luscious too!  What is a girl to do?


----------



## bagmad73

Kepris.com is having a massive event going on. If you go to the Facebook page of kepris and click on the link they just posted, you can access the discount (valid till 24 March). 
They have a small orange antigona, small brown two toned antigona, khaki medium nightingale, light beige nightingale, tri tone brown and light brown and black strap medium gale, black studded gale, moss green small panda, small beige panda.
Prices are really attractive.
Sadly they don't have a colour I am dying for right now.....


----------



## elmel

is the croc stamped antigona available anymore? or is that one long gone?


----------



## hrhsunshine

elmel said:


> is the croc stamped antigona available anymore? or is that one long gone?



U can still find it.  Gotta hunt though.  I've seen red and green ones.


----------



## gingerwong

Anyone seen a sale on the pandora's?  Itching to get one but waiting for a sale.


----------



## purplepinky

What is the name of the blue colour that the Nightingales are photographed in on the previous page? Gorgeous!


----------



## randr21

purplepinky said:


> What is the name of the blue colour that the Nightingales are photographed in on the previous page? Gorgeous!


 
I wanna say sky blue


----------



## jamandhoney

Does anyone know where I can find the small Antigona in black?


----------



## missbellamama

jamandhoney said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the small Antigona in black?


beyond the rack...has one!


----------



## troethke

I've been eyeing a G bag on L'inde Le Palais. Does anyone know if they still send out birthday codes? Do you have to have a past purchase? I'm subscribed to the mailing list, have never ordered from them, and my birthday is coming up in a few weeks....would love to add another Givenchy!


----------



## zodiac_thr

they sent me birthday code in jan and i didnt purchase from them before HTH


----------



## troethke

zodiac_thr said:


> they sent me birthday code in jan and i didnt purchase from them before HTH


I really appreciate the response. Do you recall how much earlier than your actual birthday that you received it? Hopefully my bag stays in stock. Thanks for letting me know...it helps a lot...I'll keep an eye on my inbox!


----------



## zodiac_thr

troethke said:


> I really appreciate the response. Do you recall how much earlier than your actual birthday that you received it? Hopefully my bag stays in stock. Thanks for letting me know...it helps a lot...I'll keep an eye on my inbox!



I just checked my email, they sent me the email one day before my birthday, and give me 7 days to use it. Why don't you just create another email with a closer birthday ?


----------



## troethke

zodiac_thr said:


> I just checked my email, they sent me the email one day before my birthday, and give me 7 days to use it. Why don't you just create another email with a closer birthday ?



LOL! Great idea, I just might....whatever it takes to get our bags, right?


----------



## zodiac_thr

troethke said:


> LOL! Great idea, I just might....whatever it takes to get our bags, right?



Yeah, good luck with your dream bag


----------



## jamandhoney

missbellamama said:


> beyond the rack...has one!



Is this an online store? Do they ship overseas?


----------



## Nicola_Six

jamandhoney said:


> Is this an online store? Do they ship overseas?


It's an online sample sale website and I just read their shipping policy - they don't ship outside of North America. There is a thread on TPF where people (incl. myself) have had mixed success with them. I have bought stuff from them with massive discounts, but sometimes stuff is scratched or damaged upon shipping. Also, it can take a WHILE to get your stuff. It depends if you think the risk is worth it.

It looks like they sold out of the two small black croc patchwork Antigonas. I may or may have not bought one :shame: There are a lot of other gorgeous Givenchy bags on sale on the site, and this is the second Givenchy sale from Beyond The Rack with Antigonas within the last few months, so I'm sure they'll have more. The first sale had gorgeous Antigonas, both small and medium, but in light colors like a sky blue and light tan.


----------



## missbellamama

jamandhoney said:


> Is this an online store? Do they ship overseas?


...yes on line  beyondtherack.com....   not sure about overseas,  they had one small and one medium in black/red   both were sold.


----------



## Nicola_Six

Bergdorf Goodman has a lot of beautiful medium Antigonas in stock - click here: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/search.jsp?N=0&Ntt=Antigona&_requestid=11104. Including black, red, blue/black and red/black. And a black 3D stud one too!


----------



## obcessd

Givenchy is on sale on rue la la!!! They have pandoras and nightingales on sale!


----------



## allbrandspls

^ orange small pandora left, mediums and large all sold out.


----------



## p.l.s

I got it!

Medium red Antigona!


----------



## Aluxe

p.l.s said:


> I got it!
> 
> Medium red Antigona!



Wow, what a pretty red! Congrats!
Will you do a proper reveal thread? I'm sure there are those who don't come into this thread who would love to ooh and aah at your newest addition.

That red is beautiful!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Aluxe said:


> Wow, what a pretty red! Congrats!
> Will you do a proper reveal thread? I'm sure there are those who don't come into this thread who would love to ooh and aah at your newest addition.
> 
> That red is beautiful!



Hey Aluxe, I got something on Monday that I will reveal in a few days.  It is from one of the spy pix you took   I'm just waiting on one more thing I got.  Hope it arrives by end of week. I'm so excited to share!  Don't even try to pry it out of me.  Mums the word until the reveal.


----------



## p.l.s

Aluxe said:


> Wow, what a pretty red! Congrats!
> Will you do a proper reveal thread? I'm sure there are those who don't come into this thread who would love to ooh and aah at your newest addition.
> 
> That red is beautiful!



Thank you! I got it earlier last week from Givenchy Paris.

Yup, I'm on it!


----------



## Aluxe

hrhsunshine said:


> Hey Aluxe, *I got something on Monday that I will reveal in a few days*.  It is from one of the spy pix you took   I'm just waiting on one more thing I got.  Hope it arrives by end of week. I'm so excited to share! * Don't even try to pry it out of me.  Mums the word until the reveal*.




WHAAAATTTT? You are holding out on us??? NOOOOOOOO.

Now you have piqued my interest and I demand to know what arrived on Monday. 

Okay, fine, can't you even give us a little teaser about what it is. From the spy pic I shared huh? 

A panda? A gale? An ant? Something completely different? Come onnnnnnnn


----------



## sandc

hrhsunshine said:


> Hey Aluxe, I got something on Monday that I will reveal in a few days.  It is from one of the spy pix you took   I'm just waiting on one more thing I got.  Hope it arrives by end of week. I'm so excited to share!  Don't even try to pry it out of me.  Mums the word until the reveal.



 I have a guess.  Can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Aluxe said:


> WHAAAATTTT? You are holding out on us??? NOOOOOOOO.
> 
> Now you have piqued my interest and I demand to know what arrived on Monday.
> 
> Okay, fine, can't you even give us a little teaser about what it is. From the spy pic I shared huh?
> 
> A panda? A gale? An ant? Something completely different? Come onnnnnnnn





sandc said:


> I have a guess.  Can't wait to see your reveal!



:lolots:  I LOVE teasing TPFrs!!!  Nope, you will have to be on the edge of your computer chair.  Is this a strip club? Nooooo teasers!  No clues.  Gosh, I love doing this.


----------



## Aluxe

hrhsunshine said:


> :lolots:  I LOVE teasing TPFrs!!!  Nope, you will have to be on the edge of your computer chair.  *Is this a strip club?* Nooooo teasers!  No clues.  Gosh, I love doing this.



It might as well be, what with the stringing along!

No fair *stomps off in a huff*


----------



## hrhsunshine

Aluxe said:


> It might as well be, what with the stringing along!
> 
> No fair *stomps off in a huff*



Lap dance, anyone? (nasty stripper music in the background)


----------



## sandc

hrhsunshine said:


> Lap dance, anyone? (nasty stripper music in the background)





Aluxe said:


> I*t might as well be, what with the stringing along!*
> 
> No fair *stomps off in a huff*



lol!  So wrong but also funny.


----------



## bagmad73

hrhsunshine said:


> Hey Aluxe, I got something on Monday that I will reveal in a few days.  It is from one of the spy pix you took   I'm just waiting on one more thing I got.  Hope it arrives by end of week. I'm so excited to share!  Don't even try to pry it out of me.  Mums the word until the reveal.




Can't wait!!!

I have something on the way too hahahaha! But I won't tell if you're not telling.

Please do a super duper reveal pleasssseeeee!


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagmad73 said:


> Can't wait!!!
> 
> I have something on the way too hahahaha! But I won't tell if you're not telling.
> 
> Please do a super duper reveal pleasssseeeee!



I promise to do a good one with lots of pix. U had better do an awesome one too. Bag porn!!!


----------



## Aluxe

hrhsunshine said:


> Lap dance, anyone? (nasty stripper music in the background)





bagmad73 said:


> Can't wait!!!
> 
> I have something on the way too hahahaha! But I won't tell if you're not telling.
> 
> Please do a super duper reveal pleasssseeeee!





hrhsunshine said:


> I promise to do a good one with lots of pix. U had better do an awesome one too. Bag porn!!!



All this teasing...

I know this will sound weird and inappropriate, but why is "No sex in the champagne room" by Chris Rock playing in my head???? Off to satisfy the itch by watching the video...humph


----------



## hrhsunshine

Aluxe said:


> All this teasing...
> 
> I know this will sound weird and inappropriate, but why is "No sex in the champagne room" by Chris Rock playing in my head???? Off to satisfy the itch by watching the video...humph



Who says the Givenchy forum aint' hot and rockin???  Come on Miss Thang...Work it!!!


----------



## Aluxe

Hey guys, the stripper talk and teasing paid off... sort of ... :giggles: Our little thread pop, dropped and locked it into Purseblog's Purseforum round up. Thanks so much to all the contributors. 

Well, hope there will be more intel coming soon. Anyone know when the next sale season is? Might add a pop of color with an ant. Will watch the thread.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Aluxe said:


> Hey guys, the stripper talk and teasing paid off... sort of ... :giggles: Our little thread pop, dropped and locked it into Purseblog's Purseforum round up. Thanks so much to all the contributors.
> 
> Well, hope there will be more intel coming soon. Anyone know when the next sale season is? Might add a pop of color with an ant. Will watch the thread.




LOL! That is awesome!!!  Nothin' like a little nasty to spice things up.


----------



## themaine

I read that Louisviaroma is a good online website for designer handbags. I was wondering if you would recommend me buying a Givenchy bag from them or from Bergdorf? I think on Louisviaroma's site, it said that the import fees are included. Does that mean that I will not have any additional taxes? I like Louisviaroma because the price is cheaper, but if I have additional taxes or customs fees, then it might be the same as Bergdorf.


----------



## hrhsunshine

themaine said:


> I read that Louisviaroma is a good online website for designer handbags. I was wondering if you would recommend me buying a Givenchy bag from them or from Bergdorf? I think on Louisviaroma's site, it said that the import fees are included. Does that mean that I will not have any additional taxes? I like Louisviaroma because the price is cheaper, but if I have additional taxes or customs fees, then it might be the same as Bergdorf.



If a retailer says duties and fees included, then ghe price should be the price to re eive the item. They may charge you additional for shipping but in my experience, it has only been about $40.


----------



## themaine

hrhsunshine said:


> If a retailer says duties and fees included, then ghe price should be the price to re eive the item. They may charge you additional for shipping but in my experience, it has only been about $40.


hrhsunshine- Thanks for the reply. They said "Import fees" included. Yes, I agree. I would think that means no fees.   I hope that they don't end up charging me extra! If they charge me, then I wouldn't be saving much. Now, I just have to decide if it's worth the risk to buy it overseas.


----------



## hrhsunshine

themaine said:


> hrhsunshine- Thanks for the reply. They said "Import fees" included. Yes, I agree. I would think that means no fees.   I hope that they don't end up charging me extra! If they charge me, then I wouldn't be saving much. Now, I just have to decide if it's worth the risk to buy it overseas.



I have purchased from overseas retailers several times and had to return as well.  I have had no problems thus far.  I do make sure that the retailer refunds everything with the exception of that shipping cost of about $40.  Some retailers will say you are charged the duties and fees if you return an item. I would *carefully read their return, exchange, and refund policy prior to purchase* b/c you never know if an item will have something about it that you don't like.


----------



## themaine

hrhsunshine said:


> I have purchased from overseas retailers several times and had to return as well.  I have had no problems thus far.  I do make sure that the retailer refunds everything with the exception of that shipping cost of about $40.  Some retailers will say you are charged the duties and fees if you return an item. I would *carefully read their return, exchange, and refund policy prior to purchase* b/c you never know if an item will have something about it that you don't like.


Thanks for your help. I will read their policies before purchasing. I definitely do to want to pay return duties or fees.  Yeah, you never know if the bag comes with scratches or if I just don't like it as much.


----------



## hrhsunshine

themaine said:


> Thanks for your help. I will read their policies before purchasing. I definitely do to want to pay return duties or fees.  Yeah, you never know if the bag comes with scratches or if I just don't like it as much.



Absolutely, reduce your financial risk.   Good luck!


----------



## peachminnie

themaine said:


> Thanks for your help. I will read their policies before purchasing. I definitely do to want to pay return duties or fees.  Yeah, you never know if the bag comes with scratches or if I just don't like it as much.


Hi! i recommend getting givenchy bags from farfetch.com or hgbagsonline.com because they are way cheaper. i've been comparing websites for best prices and it varies actually. but givenchy bags are expensive on luisaviaroma. farfetch and hgbagsonline sell better priced givenchys, nightingale to be exact. the website Roan too.! i hope this helps!!


----------



## themaine

peachminnie said:


> Hi! i recommend getting givenchy bags from farfetch.com or hgbagsonline.com because they are way cheaper. i've been comparing websites for best prices and it varies actually. but givenchy bags are expensive on luisaviaroma. farfetch and hgbagsonline sell better priced givenchys, nightingale to be exact. the website Roan too.! i hope this helps!!


Thanks. I will check those websites. I have seen good reviews from farfetch. It's good that farfetch includes all of the fees. You are right louisviaroma does seem higher than other sites. I do like Nightingales. It is so hard to find a black Antigona though.


----------



## hrhsunshine

themaine said:


> Thanks. I will check those websites. I have seen good reviews from farfetch. It's good that farfetch includes all of the fees. You are right louisviaroma does seem higher than other sites. I do like Nightingales. It is so hard to find a black Antigona though.



TRUE, very hard to find a black Ant.  I believe Bergdorf Goodman had expected shipment by October 2013!  Now, it looks like their backorders are sold out.  They only seem to list red ones.

Keep on looking.  If you are diligent enough, you will snatch one up.  Doesn't hurt to connect with SAs.  Perhaps they can alert you when a shipment is due or put you on a waitlist.


----------



## alla.miss

Hello!

I am going to travel to Amsterdam in the end of the month and want to get myself a Givenchy Pandy in medium (brown, military green..).
Could anybody recommend some boutiques or Department Stores where to look for?

Would appreciate


----------



## cinnabun4chu

GIVENCHY
Large Pandora Messenger in Sand (older version it looks like because of the original price and the flap pocket in front)
Original $1,690
Sale $899 

2 more available, get them quick!

http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Large-Pandora-Messenger/00505010102596,default,pd.html?index=0


----------



## sandysandiego

hgbagsonline.com has some new Givenchy bags in - Pepe Pandas in Anthracite and Brown!  Many more!


----------



## lv lover steph

cinnabun4chu said:


> GIVENCHY
> Large Pandora Messenger in Sand (older version it looks like because of the original price and the flap pocket in front)
> Original $1,690
> Sale $899
> 
> 2 more available, get them quick!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Large-Pandora-Messenger/00505010102596,default,pd.html?index=0


 
I ordered at 9:30 this morning EST and it went through... just got my 'sorry it isn't in stock so your order was cancelled email.'


----------



## LoveHandbags!

lv lover steph said:


> I ordered at 9:30 this morning EST and it went through... just got my 'sorry it isn't in stock so your order was cancelled email.'


 

UGHHHHHHHHHHHHH, man that is such a killjoy! Very sorry!!!!! Hoping another delight is around the corner for you....I just sent you some good 'on sale' buying mojo in hopes that something else is waiting especially for you


----------



## lv lover steph

LoveHandbags! said:


> UGHHHHHHHHHHHHH, man that is such a killjoy! Very sorry!!!!! Hoping another delight is around the corner for you....I just sent you some good 'on sale' buying mojo in hopes that something else is waiting especially for you


 
Thanks!!  I don't NEED another Pandora but now I really want one!!    It still shows on the site but I called customer servivce and they said it is gone!!  Thanks for the vibes!!


----------



## randr21

alla.miss said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am going to travel to Amsterdam in the end of the month and want to get myself a Givenchy Pandy in medium (brown, military green..).
> Could anybody recommend some boutiques or Department Stores where to look for?
> 
> Would appreciate


 
Givenchy website has a section for retailers by country and province/city.


----------



## englysengly

Found @ Barneys SF, available online @ Barney's as well!


----------



## luvmy3girls

sandysandiego said:


> hgbagsonline.com has some new Givenchy bags in - Pepe Pandas in Anthracite and Brown!  Many more!



Wish she sold the pandoras in large also


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sandc and I went shopping and checked out the Givenchys at NM.  Not a big assortment but it was still enough to check out sizes and styles.

They had alot of pepe Panda, a medium MB gale and pink gale, lambskin gales of different colors.  Wish the lighting were better in the store.











Sandc compared medium nightingale to Balenciaga City. She is 5'7"





I tried a medium Panda. I am 5'4"










After trying the gale and panda, I have decided to stick to Ants. The one exception is my mini panda.  The gale and panda are more casual and I REALLY have all the casual slouchier bags I need.  To get these styles would be redundant.  

All the leathers were very soft but I felt the goatskin was softer/smooshier.  Perhaps the pepe would soften more with time?  Of course, the lambskins felt amazing. As a brand new bag, the goatskin is softer but I believe the lambskin will end up being the silkiest/softest of the three after it breaks in.


----------



## bagmad73

hrhsunshine said:


> Sandc and I went shopping and checked out the Givenchys at NM.  Not a big assortment but it was still enough to check out sizes and styles.
> 
> They had alot of pepe Panda, a medium MB gale and pink gale, lambskin gales of different colors.  Wish the lighting were better in the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandc compared medium nightingale to Balenciaga City. She is 5'7"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried a medium Panda. I am 5'4"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After trying the gale and panda, I have decided to stick to Ants. The one exception is my mini panda.  The gale and panda are more casual and I REALLY have all the casual slouchier bags I need.  To get these styles would be redundant.
> 
> All the leathers were very soft but I felt the goatskin was softer/smooshier.  Perhaps the pepe would soften more with time?  Of course, the lambskins felt amazing. As a brand new bag, the goatskin is softer but I believe the lambskin will end up being the silkiest/softest of the three after it breaks in.



Thanks for all the pictures.
The nightingale looks great on *Sandc*. MB is such a stunning colour.
I really feel you can rock the medium panda *hrh*! Something to consider when you are ready to get one 
I totally get why you would stick to the antigona. I really love mine a lot too.


----------



## ysl1905

Harrods and selfridge both have small Antigona in stock.

I just ordered one and hope this helps for people who are searching for one


----------



## ysl1905

The black small Antigona to be exact


----------



## allbrandspls

hrhsunshine said:


> Sandc and I went shopping and checked out the Givenchys at NM.  Not a big assortment but it was still enough to check out sizes and styles.
> 
> They had alot of pepe Panda, a medium MB gale and pink gale, lambskin gales of different colors.  Wish the lighting were better in the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandc compared medium nightingale to Balenciaga City. She is 5'7"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried a medium Panda. I am 5'4"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After trying the gale and panda, I have decided to stick to Ants. The one exception is my mini panda.  The gale and panda are more casual and I REALLY have all the casual slouchier bags I need.  To get these styles would be redundant.
> 
> All the leathers were very soft but I felt the goatskin was softer/smooshier.  Perhaps the pepe would soften more with time?  Of course, the lambskins felt amazing. As a brand new bag, the goatskin is softer but I believe the lambskin will end up being the silkiest/softest of the three after it breaks in.



Panda looks so yummy. The size looks great on you. Great comparison with height.


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagmad73 said:


> Thanks for all the pictures.
> The nightingale looks great on *Sandc*. MB is such a stunning colour.
> I really feel you can rock the medium panda *hrh*! Something to consider when you are ready to get one
> I totally get why you would stick to the antigona. I really love mine a lot too.





allbrandspls said:


> Panda looks so yummy. The size looks great on you. Great comparison with height.



Glad you enjoyed the shots ladies.  It was fun for us. Poor SA kept checking on us and we were just all about comparisons and photos, not buying.


----------



## Aluxe

hrhsunshine said:


> Sandc and I went shopping and checked out the Givenchys at NM.  Not a big assortment but it was still enough to check out sizes and styles.
> 
> They had alot of pepe Panda, a medium MB gale and pink gale, lambskin gales of different colors.  Wish the lighting were better in the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandc compared medium nightingale to Balenciaga City. She is 5'7"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried a medium Panda. I am 5'4"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After trying the gale and panda, I have decided to stick to Ants. The one exception is my mini panda.  The gale and panda are more casual and I REALLY have all the casual slouchier bags I need.  To get these styles would be redundant.
> 
> All the leathers were very soft but I felt the goatskin was softer/smooshier.  Perhaps the pepe would soften more with time?  Of course, the lambskins felt amazing. As a brand new bag, the goatskin is softer but I believe the lambskin will end up being the silkiest/softest of the three after it breaks in.




Thanks hrhsunshine and sandc for the spy and comparison pics. Should prove helpful to many!

I spied Celine in the background 

Thanks again.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Aluxe said:


> Thanks hrhsunshine and sandc for the spy and comparison pics. Should prove helpful to many!
> 
> I spied Celine in the background
> 
> Thanks again.



Oh yes, an ENTIRE wall to Celine.  However, were were all over the Gbags.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

hrhsunshine said:


> Sandc and I went shopping and checked out the Givenchys at NM. Not a big assortment but it was still enough to check out sizes and styles.
> 
> They had alot of pepe Panda, a medium MB gale and pink gale, lambskin gales of different colors. Wish the lighting were better in the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandc compared medium nightingale to Balenciaga City. She is 5'7"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried a medium Panda. I am 5'4"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After trying the gale and panda, I have decided to stick to Ants. The one exception is my mini panda. The gale and panda are more casual and I REALLY have all the casual slouchier bags I need. To get these styles would be redundant.
> 
> All the leathers were very soft but I felt the goatskin was softer/smooshier. Perhaps the pepe would soften more with time? Of course, the lambskins felt amazing. As a brand new bag, the goatskin is softer but I believe the lambskin will end up being the silkiest/softest of the three after it breaks in.


 
Soooooooooooooooo fabulous hrhsun and sandc!  Thank you, I felt like I was there with you having fun in handbag heaven, ha.  Also hrh, good observation about styles, I love both slouchy and structured and really have all the slouchy I need........structured is more needed for me right now too.  Thanks again girls, you look great rocking these gorgeous bags!


----------



## Sculli

alla.miss said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am going to travel to Amsterdam in the end of the month and want to get myself a Givenchy Pandy in medium (brown, military green..).
> Could anybody recommend some boutiques or Department Stores where to look for?
> 
> Would appreciate



You should check department store The Bijenkorf in Amsterdam. They got quite many panda's, The last time I checked they had 2 Black medium antigona's left. If I happen to be there I can take some pictures.


----------



## sandysandiego

Small Antigonia in Pale Pink on hgbagsonline.com!


----------



## ivy1026

sandysandiego said:


> Small Antigonia in Pale Pink on hgbagsonline.com!



The site just posted some new nightingales in the shiny bubble calf leather.  Very nice and tempting!!


----------



## loveable

There's a 10% discount off code at L'inde Le Palais!


----------



## el94

ysl1905 said:


> The black small Antigona to be exact



Hi! I've been looking for the small black antigona for ages!

Would you happen to know if the one on the Harrod's website is in goatskin or the shiny calfskin? It looks like goatskin to me (I'm hoping it is ) but from the top view it looks more like a calfskin to me...


----------



## TwiggyM

Hi, the one on the website is the goatskin with silver hardware (I just got mine yesterday, and it's definitely goatskin).


----------



## luvmy3girls

TwiggyM said:


> Hi, the one on the website is the goatskin with silver hardware (I just got mine yesterday, and it's definitely goatskin).



How do you like it? I was considering this one as well


----------



## TwiggyM

luvmy3girls said:


> How do you like it? I was considering this one as well




Hi!

So far so good, it's an incredibly beautiful bag no doubt. I have to say that the leather feels slightly thinner than I had imagined, and the sides of the bag are a bit more "flappy" to how I remembered it from seing it in real life a few months back. That said I don't feel like the bag can't take a beating or hold up well with use - the grainy goatskin will hide any scratches and stuff like that. I know from experience that the quality of Givenchy bags is very good. The hardware is sturdy and the zipper opens and closes easily. And the bag itself is quite lightweight - which to me is essential. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Small Black Goatskin Antigona for $2010 duty included!
Lane Crawford

http://www.lanecrawford.com/product...ll-leather-satchel/_/GOR875/product.lchttp://


----------



## peachminnie

Givenchy Antigona Phyton in Brown Colour by mspinkypinky
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Givench...806?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4172822bfe !! decent price


----------



## alla.miss

Sculli said:


> You should check department store The Bijenkorf in Amsterdam. They got quite many panda's, The last time I checked they had 2 Black medium antigona's left. If I happen to be there I can take some pictures.


Thanks Sculli! I was thinking about this department store, but wasn't sure if they have a nice choise of pandoras.)) definetely will drop in!
I also found another shop in Rotterdam - Caesar which has Celine and Givenchy.


----------



## Sculli

alla.miss said:


> Thanks Sculli! I was thinking about this department store, but wasn't sure if they have a nice choise of pandoras.)) definetely will drop in!
> I also found another shop in Rotterdam - Caesar which has Celine and Givenchy.




Yes, that shop in Rotterdam also sells those Brands. In Amsterdam they got a givenchy bag shop called Paul Warmer. You can check there too. They have this one on The picture.


----------



## shinegal

Hi ladies

saw Givenchy bags only recently and thot Pandora and Nightingale look gorgeous!! Which one should I get?  

Could you help me with these qns: 
The shape of Pandora is so unique, if you shoulder carry, does the bag get squashed?
Is the Nightingale difficult to shoulder carry, i.e. do the handles get in the way? TIA!!


----------



## Aluxe

shinegal said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> saw Givenchy bags only recently and thot Pandora and Nightingale look gorgeous!! Which one should I get?
> 
> Could you help me with these qns:
> The shape of Pandora is so unique, if you shoulder carry, does the bag get squashed?
> Is the Nightingale difficult to shoulder carry, i.e. do the handles get in the way? TIA!!



Have you taken a look at the action thread? You will definitely see many ladies and gents carrying their pandas. That should give you a better idea of what the bag looks like in action.

As for the nightingale, the shoulder strap makes it easy to sling on the shoulder when you need to be hands free. The handles, however are purely for handheld action. They do not get in the way when the bag is carried on the shoulder, hobo-style.

Good luck and let us know what you get!


----------



## shinegal

Aluxe said:


> Have you taken a look at the action thread? You will definitely see many ladies and gents carrying their pandas. That should give you a better idea of what the bag looks like in action.
> 
> As for the nightingale, the shoulder strap makes it easy to sling on the shoulder when you need to be hands free. The handles, however are purely for handheld action. They do not get in the way when the bag is carried on the shoulder, hobo-style.
> 
> Good luck and let us know what you get!



Thanks Aluxe!! Will definitely check out the action thread  find the goat leather soooo attractive..


----------



## EmilyH

I saw two givenchy handbags - medium sky  blue lucrezia approx $1,600 and a linen nightingale approx $1,200 @ tjm Santa Monica.


----------



## shinegal

Hi guys, any comment about 'bubble' leather? Thinkin of this or goat..


----------



## randr21

shinegal said:


> Hi guys, any comment about 'bubble' leather? Thinkin of this or goat..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146854


 
prefer the goat, looks more classic.  if you like texture, check out pepe or croc embossed.


----------



## pacificagal

Spotted small gold antigona on Harrods.com yesterday - fyi.


----------



## pacificagal

Harrods.com also has the small black antigona - I just got mine and it was a relatively quick delivery from UK to US - approx. 5 days.  It's the goat w/ silver hardware - you can get the gold hardware by calling the store directly.  Hope that helps - It took forever to find the small black.


----------



## babycinnamon

pacificagal said:


> Harrods.com also has the small black antigona - I just got mine and it was a relatively quick delivery from UK to US - approx. 5 days.  It's the goat w/ silver hardware - you can get the gold hardware by calling the store directly.  Hope that helps - It took forever to find the small black.



I saw that but was wondering how much customs fees were...Are you in the US? Do you mind sharing the total price you paid? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## shinegal

randr21 said:


> prefer the goat, looks more classic.  if you like texture, check out pepe or croc embossed.



Thanks randr21! I've gotten goat after much thinking - agree that it's more classic. Thanks for your kind comment 

Loving the blue and the leather smelllllllllll


----------



## ysl1905

My small Antigona has finally arrived!


----------



## bagmad73

shinegal said:


> Thanks randr21! I've gotten goat after much thinking - agree that it's more classic. Thanks for your kind comment
> 
> Loving the blue and the leather smelllllllllll



We are twins!!!! Congrats. I love using mine although am still getting used to the size!
Have you taken your beauty out yet? How do you feel about it?


----------



## hrhsunshine

shinegal said:


> Thanks randr21! I've gotten goat after much thinking - agree that it's more classic. Thanks for your kind comment
> 
> Loving the blue and the leather smelllllllllll





ysl1905 said:


> My small Antigona has finally arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2149185



Beautiful finds ladies!!! Absolutely divine!


----------



## shinegal

bagmad73 said:


> We are twins!!!! Congrats. I love using mine although am still getting used to the size!
> Have you taken your beauty out yet? How do you feel about it?



Hi bagmad73, yeah!!! Mine is a small goat in Moroccan Blue.. just got it yesterday, and hoping to use it tomorrow!!  Is yours a small too?


----------



## shinegal

hrhsunshine said:


> Beautiful finds ladies!!! Absolutely divine!



thanks hrhsunshine!!


----------



## randr21

shinegal said:


> Thanks randr21! I've gotten goat after much thinking - agree that it's more classic. Thanks for your kind comment
> 
> Loving the blue and the leather smelllllllllll



Isnt the smell divine?  Not to mention a great bag in a headspinning color w/ silver hw. You made a great choice!


----------



## bagmad73

shinegal said:


> Hi bagmad73, yeah!!! Mine is a small goat in Moroccan Blue.. just got it yesterday, and hoping to use it tomorrow!!  Is yours a small too?



Oh. We are cousins then not twins. 
I've got the sky blue medium goatskin! I really love your Moroccan Blue as well.
Do use it and enjoy it.


----------



## shinegal

randr21 said:


> Isnt the smell divine?  Not to mention a great bag in a headspinning color w/ silver hw. You made a great choice!



Thanks for your advice which reli helped!!


----------



## shinegal

bagmad73 said:


> Oh. We are cousins then not twins.
> I've got the sky blue medium goatskin! I really love your Moroccan Blue as well.
> Do use it and enjoy it.



Hi couz!! How do you like your medium? I tried my small on at home yesterday, it seemed a wee..tle small... Not sure..was told after using, it will become slouchier and smoother and doesn't give the small impression.. 

Nevertheless, will enjoy her cos I really love the colour, and the yummy leather smell  best is the sturdy goat skin!


----------



## Deedaa

Hello Givenchy lovers! I've had my eye on an Antigona or Lucrezia for a while. I visited NM in Honolulu today and decided I love the black Lucrezia with quilting. I know most prefer the Antigona, I think it was mostly a size thing for me, the medium Lucrezia was a bit more manageable and I like the handles folding down. 

Anyway, I came home and checked the Givenchy website, and see there is an amazing aubergine and lilac one pictured for pre-fall 2013. 

So my question - when can we expect to see the pre-fall 2013 bags available? I'm torn on whether to wait for this colour, I probably can't get both in a short period of time. Thank you 

Oh and also - NM in Honolulu had just gotten some new stock - Madonna tote, black/tan Ant where the triangle logo part was made of wood, small red Ant, medium blue Ant with the raised geo print, and a beautiful medium Ant in a light blue croc print (this last one looked amazing, it was sort of suede in between the croc panels, I wish I had taken more notice and a few photos).


----------



## ispy

I've been looking high and low for a Pandora in Washed Black. Still haven't found it yet, but in case anyone is interested, the Large Pandora in Beige is available at the Linde Store for a nice price! The colour in the pics looked a bit off, so I emailed them to ask them and they confirmed it is beige.

http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/12580

Hope it finds a happy home!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Deedaa said:


> Hello Givenchy lovers! I've had my eye on an Antigona or Lucrezia for a while. I visited NM in Honolulu today and decided I love the black Lucrezia with quilting. I know most prefer the Antigona, I think it was mostly a size thing for me, the medium Lucrezia was a bit more manageable and I like the handles folding down.
> 
> Anyway, I came home and checked the Givenchy website, and see there is an amazing aubergine and lilac one pictured for pre-fall 2013.
> 
> So my question - when can we expect to see the pre-fall 2013 bags available? I'm torn on whether to wait for this colour, I probably can't get both in a short period of time. Thank you
> 
> Oh and also - NM in Honolulu had just gotten some new stock - Madonna tote, black/tan Ant where the triangle logo part was made of wood, small red Ant, medium blue Ant with the raised geo print, and a beautiful medium Ant in a light blue croc print (this last one looked amazing, it was sort of suede in between the croc panels, I wish I had taken more notice and a few photos).



Designers often release pre-season items for FW collections around August.


----------



## Deedaa

hrhsunshine said:


> Designers often release pre-season items for FW collections around August.



Thank you! No idea what I'll do, but this helps


----------



## mx1

has anyone seen the givenchy antigona in small grained leather anywhere? (preferably black) TIA!


----------



## chay

mx1 said:


> has anyone seen the givenchy antigona in small grained leather anywhere? (preferably black) TIA!



if you like the new style with the metallic detailing at the base corners - Farfetch has one in black calf leather: http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-antigona-tote-item-10404896.aspx


----------



## hrhsunshine

mx1 said:


> has anyone seen the givenchy antigona in small grained leather anywhere? (preferably black) TIA!




If you stalk, and I do mean stalk, the Lane Crawford site, you may get lucky.  they have them periodically.  However, make sure to have them check the bag and see that the letters "GIVENCHY" on the front triangle are aligned.  QC issues with that lately.


----------



## mx1

hrhsunshine said:


> If you stalk, and I do mean stalk, the Lane Crawford site, you may get lucky.  they have them periodically.  However, make sure to have them check the bag and see that the letters "GIVENCHY" on the front triangle are aligned.  QC issues with that lately.



i did check lane crawford! the prices are so inflated though. i called up my SA in selfridges and may wait for the next shipment, but it's not guaranteed that i'll have one since there seems to be so little of the small bags...


----------



## mx1

chay said:


> if you like the new style with the metallic detailing at the base corners - Farfetch has one in black calf leather: http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-antigona-tote-item-10404896.aspx



that looks really cool! unfortunately it's a bit over my budget but i'm sure somebody else will give it such a lovely home


----------



## hrhsunshine

mx1 said:


> i did check lane crawford! the prices are so inflated though. i called up my SA in selfridges and may wait for the next shipment, but it's not guaranteed that i'll have one since there seems to be so little of the small bags...



LC's price on the small Ant is actually pretty good.  Their med Ant is inflated for some reason.  At this point, it is a seller's market.  I was just ecstatic to find one!


----------



## randr21

check out this collector's item that just came out on ssense.  G just really gets it right with the colors and textures.


----------



## zodiac_thr

randr21 said:


> check out this collector's item that just came out on ssense.  G just really gets it right with the colors and textures.
> 
> ssense.com/photos/women/03/1/2/31278F069031_1_2.jpg



yeah, i saw that one yesterday and it is a stunner
this is my go to sub forum here


----------



## randr21

zodiac_thr said:


> yeah, i saw that one yesterday and it is a stunner
> this is my go to sub forum here


 
heck yah, G is the one and only handbag designer subforum on my favorites, and the first stop when I log on to tpf. 

maybe someone from our community will get this and let us drool over all her pics.


----------



## zodiac_thr

randr21 said:


> heck yah, G is the one and only handbag designer subforum on my favorites, and the first stop when I log on to tpf.
> 
> maybe someone from our community will get this and let us drool over all her pics.



yeah, i check this everyday and reading this sub forum make me happy, since ppl are really nice around here


----------



## mx1

hrhsunshine said:


> LC's price on the small Ant is actually pretty good.  Their med Ant is inflated for some reason.  At this point, it is a seller's market.  I was just ecstatic to find one!



I'll wait on selfridges but if not I guess LC will be my next option! thanks hrhsunshine for the tip


----------



## hrhsunshine

Bergdorf Goodman online has already released photos of the next season's Gbags!!!

Plum nightingale
Burgundy Panda and Ant
Grey Panda, Gale, and Ant
Small Dark Grey Ant in goatskin
Dark military green Gale

Mostly pre-orders but atleast you can try to get one.

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/category.jsp?itemId=cat271900&parentId=cat365204&masterId=cat30005


----------



## mx1

hrhsunshine said:


> Bergdorf Goodman online has already released photos of the next season's Gbags!!!
> 
> Plum nightingale
> Burgundy Panda and Ant
> Grey Panda, Gale, and Ant
> Small Dark Grey Ant in goatskin
> Dark military green Gale
> 
> Mostly pre-orders but atleast you can try to get one.
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/category.jsp?itemId=cat271900&parentId=cat365204&masterId=cat30005



wow the burgundy looks great! and the calf hair ant too!


----------



## GemsBerry

New arrival stunning two-tone orange/beige Antigona on Farfetch http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-antigona-tote-item-10407001.aspx


----------



## randr21

hrhsunshine said:


> Bergdorf Goodman online has already released photos of the next season's Gbags!!!
> 
> Plum nightingale
> Burgundy Panda and Ant
> Grey Panda, Gale, and Ant
> Small Dark Grey Ant in goatskin
> Dark military green Gale
> 
> Mostly pre-orders but atleast you can try to get one.
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/category.jsp?itemId=cat271900&parentId=cat365204&masterId=cat30005


 
that grey has my name all over it.


----------



## hrhsunshine

randr21 said:


> that grey has my name all over it.



Seriously! Their grey is amazing!


----------



## whtcldjd

hrhsunshine said:


> Bergdorf Goodman online has already released photos of the next season's Gbags!!!
> 
> Plum nightingale
> Burgundy Panda and Ant
> Grey Panda, Gale, and Ant
> Small Dark Grey Ant in goatskin
> Dark military green Gale
> 
> Mostly pre-orders but atleast you can try to get one.
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/category.jsp?itemId=cat271900&parentId=cat365204&masterId=cat30005


 

ooh! love the burgundy panda!


----------



## Mariapia

whtcldjd said:


> ooh! love the burgundy panda!


 Me too!


----------



## hrhsunshine

whtcldjd said:


> ooh! love the burgundy panda!



They are so lovely! Beautiful classic colors!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Barneys NY Online has Medium Black Antigona in Goatskin listed

http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Giv...9439,default,pd.html?cgid=womens-bags&index=3


----------



## pixiejenna

hrhsunshine said:


> Bergdorf Goodman online has already released photos of the next season's Gbags!!!
> 
> Plum nightingale
> Burgundy Panda and Ant
> Grey Panda, Gale, and Ant
> Small Dark Grey Ant in goatskin
> Dark military green Gale
> 
> Mostly pre-orders but atleast you can try to get one.
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/category.jsp?itemId=cat271900&parentId=cat365204&masterId=cat30005



Thanks for posting! I've been dying to see some of the F/W colors. I really like the purple & chocolate nightingale. I hope they have a burgandy or dark gray or even purple panda with goatskin this season. It may be the bag I finally break my self imposed ban for.  I the burgandy pepe panda and ant seem a bit too red for my taste not enough purple in them.


----------



## hrhsunshine

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks for posting! I've been dying to see some of the F/W colors. I really like the purple & chocolate nightingale. I hope they have a burgandy or dark gray or even purple panda with goatskin this season. It may be the bag I finally break my self imposed ban for.  I the burgandy pepe panda and ant seem a bit too red for my taste not enough purple in them.



I wouldn't be surprised if they do.  Seems like they just do all the styles in the colors of the current season.


----------



## am2022

there is an equivalent clutch to this that i so love... and eyeing!!!



randr21 said:


> check out this collector's item that just came out on ssense.  G just really gets it right with the colors and textures.
> 
> ssense.com/photos/women/03/1/2/31278F069031_1_2.jpg


----------



## bagmad73

Someone please get this.
I know this seller and they sell authentic bags at amazing prices.
They ship internationally too.

http://www.laprendo.com/ProductDetails.html?item=21732

small beige antigona with studs! Gorgeous!


----------



## randr21

amacasa said:


> there is an equivalent clutch to this that i so love... and eyeing!!!


 
it's like staring at the sun, my brain cant handle the image of an outfit with a killer clutch like this.  talk about a centerpiece of attention.


----------



## randr21

bagmad73 said:


> Someone please get this.
> I know this seller and they sell authentic bags at amazing prices.
> They ship internationally too.
> 
> http://www.laprendo.com/ProductDetails.html?item=21732
> 
> small beige antigona with studs! Gorgeous!


 
obviously someone did bag!  i was just saying in the chat thread that i saw someone carrying the black version of this in saks nyc elevator and it was so delicate and feminine, which is shocking to me b/c i thought the studs would be bigger and brasher, and therefore, the look would be more agressive. so can you imagine a more subtle color like this one? holy moly...and her's was a small too.  i took 2 peeks at it since shewas standing to my right, but a little behind.


----------



## abliu

Ladies and Gents,

I found a Old Pepe Gray Panda for 719.99- should I keep? I lean a bit preppy/minimalistic in my dress and don't partaking in a lot of obvious branding. Is the Panda a bit too conspicuous? Will post modeling pics later today if I can if you're interested in seeing them.

Thanks much! Also, first Givenchy, whoooo!!!!http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Givenchy-Pandora-Medium-Old-Pepe-Satchel-Bag-Charcoal-Handbags/prod87420037_cat271900__/?isEditorial=false&index=16&masterId=&cmCat=cat000000cat000001cat000008cat30005cat365204cat271900


----------



## zodiac_thr

abliu said:


> Ladies and Gents,
> 
> I found a Old Pepe Gray Panda for 719.99- should I keep? I lean a bit preppy/minimalistic in my dress and don't partaking in a lot of obvious branding. Is the Panda a bit too conspicuous? Will post modeling pics later today if I can if you're interested in seeing them.
> 
> Thanks much! Also, first Givenchy, whoooo!!!!http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Givenchy-Pandora-Medium-Old-Pepe-Satchel-Bag-Charcoal-Handbags/prod87420037_cat271900__/?isEditorial=false&index=16&masterId=&cmCat=cat000000cat000001cat000008cat30005cat365204cat271900



You should go for it. I think panda is really low key, and the logo is not really in your face so people really need to look for or know about the bag to know it is a designer bag. I cant wait for a mod pic, this color is actually my fav panda for this season


----------



## randr21

abliu said:


> Ladies and Gents,
> 
> I found a Old Pepe Gray Panda for 719.99- should I keep? I lean a bit preppy/minimalistic in my dress and don't partaking in a lot of obvious branding. Is the Panda a bit too conspicuous? Will post modeling pics later today if I can if you're interested in seeing them.
> 
> Thanks much! Also, first Givenchy, whoooo!!!!http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Gi...0cat000001cat000008cat30005cat365204cat271900


 
panda is not blingy or trendy at all...it's the givenchy bag i see least of, in the g trifecta of ant, gale and panda.


----------



## pacificagal

babycinnamon said:


> I saw that but was wondering how much customs fees were...Are you in the US? Do you mind sharing the total price you paid? Many thanks in advance.


 
Sorry for the late response - I apologize, did not see this one come through. Yes, I am in the states. The website immediately took off the VAT tax and when the package arrived, there were no customs fees. I hope that helps.  When all was said and done, in U.S. dollars approx. $1,500.

I don't see the black one anymore on line - but if you are still interested - you should call the Harrods directly. Again Sorry for the late response.

It's a beautiful bag in person. Good Luck.


----------



## Aluxe

zodiac_thr said:


> You should go for it. I think panda is really low key, and the logo is not really in your face so people really need to look for or know about the bag to know it is a designer bag. I cant wait for a mod pic, this color is actually my fav panda for this season



I'm definitely with randr on this one. The panda is very inconspicuous while still being hip and different.

Hope you keep it!


----------



## babycinnamon

pacificagal said:


> Sorry for the late response - I apologize, did not see this one come through. Yes, I am in the states. The website immediately took off the VAT tax and when the package arrived, there were no customs fees. I hope that helps.  When all was said and done, in U.S. dollars approx. $1,500.
> 
> I don't see the black one anymore on line - but if you are still interested - you should call the Harrods directly. Again Sorry for the late response.
> 
> It's a beautiful bag in person. Good Luck.



Thanks so much for responding! No customs fees?? What carrier did they use to ship? 

You purchased the black antigona in a small, right? 

Sorry, so many more questions..you've been so helpful!  Thank you so much


----------



## pacificagal

babycinnamon said:


> Thanks so much for responding! No customs fees?? What carrier did they use to ship?
> 
> You purchased the black antigona in a small, right?
> 
> Sorry, so many more questions..you've been so helpful! Thank you so much


 
Hi Babycinnamon:

I am glad I can help a fellow Tpfer.  Here are some additiional facts about the purchase.

- DHL was the carrier.
- It is a small black goatskin antigona with silver hardware.  (They do have the gold hardware but you have to call Harrods directly to order - not on line).
- The original price was 1,250 pounds.  After adding shipping (25 pounds) and subtracting VAT (208.33 pounds) = total was 1066.67 pounds (or $1,400 U.S.)
- It took several days to process and it did go through U.S. customs and was authorized without customs fees.  It did say "gift" on the receipt.
- Lastly, Harrods was really responsive to my email inquiries - FYI.  

I don't mind the questions - my pleasure.  It took a long time to locate this bag and it was well worth the effort - it is beautiful in person.  

Good luck and let me know if you have further inquiries.


----------



## randr21

BG store had lots of pepe pandas in large, as well as a shiny pale pink ant in med (box?).  They also had the black goat med ant in black and hazel, and maybe red?

They had a black 3D gale that was so cool, the geometric shape was raised, but pliable b/c of the less structured make of the gale.

They also had lots of the scarf print and cashmere type gales and pandas.

No madonnas or any of the new colors like the dark grey or HDG or palma.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Givenchy Nightingale Stars Bag in Navy
Now $1,796	 (Was $2,565)

http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=GIVE-WY74&d=Womens


----------



## pacificagal

pacificagal said:


> Hi Babycinnamon:
> 
> I am glad I can help a fellow Tpfer.  Here are some additiional facts about the purchase.
> 
> - DHL was the carrier.
> - It is a small black goatskin antigona with silver hardware.  (They do have the gold hardware but you have to call Harrods directly to order - not on line).
> - The original price was 1,250 pounds.  After adding shipping (25 pounds) and subtracting VAT (208.33 pounds) = total was 1066.67 pounds (or $1,400 U.S.)
> - It took several days to process and it did go through U.S. customs and was authorized without customs fees.  It did say "gift" on the receipt.
> - Lastly, Harrods was really responsive to my email inquiries - FYI.
> 
> I don't mind the questions - my pleasure.  It took a long time to locate this bag and it was well worth the effort - it is beautiful in person.
> 
> Good luck and let me know if you have further inquiries.


Update - I just received a customs invoice from DHL today on the bag - $73.14. - still worth it.


----------



## babycinnamon

pacificagal said:


> Update - I just received a customs invoice from DHL today on the bag - $73.14. - still worth it.



Hi! Yes, still a GREAT deal! Thanks so much for the info and update! You've been ever so helpful


----------



## mx1

babycinnamon said:


> Hi! Yes, still a GREAT deal! Thanks so much for the info and update! You've been ever so helpful



hi! did you manage to get the bag from harrods? I called them a few days ago, they said they had none, even though the online harrods customer service guy told me there were some...


----------



## babycinnamon

mx1 said:


> hi! did you manage to get the bag from harrods? I called them a few days ago, they said they had none, even though the online harrods customer service guy told me there were some...



Hi! No, I didn't. Still deciding!


----------



## janed0e

My friend just purchased a black smooth cowhide leather small antigona with gold hardware on Tuesday from Selfridges London. Nyleeta helped us out and she was very helpful. It was about 1009.12 GBP total which amounted to about $1,568.48. Item arrived on Friday via DHL ( it's currently locked in my office and did not have a chance to open the package). Will update with customs/duties taxes once I receive the invoice.


----------



## Miss.Peke

Finally after weeks of stalking all the Givenchy stockist that ship to Aus. I just placed an order with Antonioli for a small black Antigona with silver hardware. Worked out the approximate custom and duty charge... but what the heck I'm dying to me one of these babies.  Can't wait!!!  This will also be my first Givenchy too


----------



## ki29

Any good SA from France? Would like to purchase a Pandora.


----------



## mx1

janed0e said:


> My friend just purchased a black smooth cowhide leather small antigona with gold hardware on Tuesday from Selfridges London. Nyleeta helped us out and she was very helpful. It was about 1009.12 GBP total which amounted to about $1,568.48. Item arrived on Friday via DHL ( it's currently locked in my office and did not have a chance to open the package). Will update with customs/duties taxes once I receive the invoice.



this is awesome news, I didn't know selfridges had already brought it in! nyleeta is my SA too, she's so great. can I ask if the VAT taken off was a full 20%? thanks in advance!


----------



## randr21

janed0e said:


> My friend just purchased a black smooth cowhide leather small antigona with gold hardware on Tuesday from Selfridges London. Nyleeta helped us out and she was very helpful. It was about 1009.12 GBP total which amounted to about $1,568.48. Item arrived on Friday via DHL ( it's currently locked in my office and did not have a chance to open the package). Will update with customs/duties taxes once I receive the invoice.


 
that's an awesome deal compared to the price of US one with tax.


----------



## randr21

these are on sale on linde with code: SS13PRIV40


----------



## BagBeast

Can you post the actual website of linde? I cant find what you are referring to. Thanks


----------



## missbellamama

BagBeast said:


> Can you post the actual website of linde? I cant find what you are referring to. Thanks


http://www.lindelepalais.com/Content/images/logo.gif


----------



## Bullish

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Givenchy-Small-Antigona-Pale-Pink-New-/113644715


----------



## hrhsunshine

Excellent condition medium black Antigona (goatskin) on Fashionphile!


----------



## whtcldjd

hgbagsonline.com has some new givenchy bags in stock including a small antigona in red for $1595.  there's also a coupon for $50 off & free shipping with coupon code "50off"

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/givenchy-red-small-antigona-p-3986.html


----------



## luvmy3girls

Beverly Hills Barney's has black medium Antigona. Just left there


----------



## janed0e

luvmy3girls said:


> Beverly Hills Barney's has black medium Antigona. Just left there




Thanks for the report! Do you know if it was grained or smooth?

Thanks!


----------



## tiktok

TDF new fall Antigona color: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Gi...cat000000cat000002cat413604cat365204cat271900

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## luvmy3girls

janed0e said:


> Thanks for the report! Do you know if it was grained or smooth?
> 
> Thanks!



It was grained leather


----------



## cinnabun4chu

****** has a Cream Medium Antigona in Faux Croc, looks gorgeous and perfect for summer...

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/givenchy-cream-med-antigona-faux-croc-p-3986.html


----------



## hrhsunshine

****** has 10% off all Givenchy bags!

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-givenchy-c-22_83.html?page=1&sort=20a


----------



## cinnabun4chu

hrhsunshine said:


> ****** has 10% off all Givenchy bags!
> 
> http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-givenchy-c-22_83.html?page=1&sort=20a



And "50off" takes an extra $50 off any item plus free worldwide shipping.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Small Goatskin Antigona in Pastel Pink...Weekend Sale!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/WEEKEND-SALE-Givenchy-Small-Antigona-Pale-Pink-New-/113644715


----------



## yellowbee

Has anyone seen this bag in London?! 
Please let me know  TIA!


The print is stunning and I love the details!


----------



## GemsBerry

Small white croc-embossed Antigona on Kepris http://www.kepris.com/product_details.php?prodid=1967
(prices are in Singapore Dollars, you need to register to see sales)


----------



## randr21

linde has this for $1940 on sale from $2242, all taxes and duties included for US customers.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Linde Pelais is having a big sale on mid-season bags! 30% off

Code is SS13BAGS30

http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/...tter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BagsOnlyEn


----------



## tiffany_

mx1 said:


> this is awesome news, I didn't know selfridges had already brought it in! nyleeta is my SA too, she's so great. can I ask if the VAT taken off was a full 20%? thanks in advance!


I'm looking at the smooth black antigona on the SF website.  Trying to get my hands on one.  I see that for international orders, you have to call in.  Do you mind sharing how you communicate with your SA Nyleeta?

Would we be able to share over PM?  Not sure if that would be violating TPF rules... *apologies in advance*


----------



## GemsBerry

Preview for FW13/14 collection on L'inde. OMG it's AMAZING. Looks at those Ants in bright colours and lilac/purple/blue Lucrezia color block http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/women/aw_2013_preview/bags?idProduttore=4


----------



## karolinec1

gemsberry said:


> preview for fw13/14 collection on l'inde. Omg it's amazing. Looks at those ants in bright colours and lilac/purple/blue lucrezia color block http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-us/women/aw_2013_preview/bags?idproduttore=4



love!!!


----------



## Chrish86

http://www.colette.fr/fr-191236.html

Lucrezia at 50% off only today Blue Friday!


----------



## mx1

tiffany_ said:


> I'm looking at the smooth black antigona on the SF website.  Trying to get my hands on one.  I see that for international orders, you have to call in.  Do you mind sharing how you communicate with your SA Nyleeta?
> 
> Would we be able to share over PM?  Not sure if that would be violating TPF rules... *apologies in advance*



I have pmed you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

GemsBerry said:


> Preview for FW13/14 collection on L'inde. OMG it's AMAZING. Looks at those Ants in bright colours and lilac/purple/blue Lucrezia color block http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/women/aw_2013_preview/bags?idProduttore=4




  I'm in trouble...


----------



## randr21

Bg online sale just started, no antigonas but plenty of others. Go!


----------



## alouette

Yea, great Lucrezia, Nightingales,and Panda in the mixed print!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Pale (powder) Blue Medium Nightingale in goatskin at Overstock.com $1699.99

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ale-Blue-Leather-Satchel/7826873/product.html


----------



## Straight-Laced

http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/Brand.jsp?d=Womens&c=GIVENCHY&bc=Bags

A few discounts now at Forward - some Gales, Lucrezias, black woven leather Pandora, Antigona clutch


----------



## Straight-Laced

Stunning small Antigona in black python at Lane Crawford  

http://www.lanecrawford.com/product/givenchy/antigona-small-python-satchel/_/LOQ445/product.lc


----------



## randr21

Straight-Laced said:


> http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/Brand.jsp?d=Womens&c=GIVENCHY&bc=Bags
> 
> A few discounts now at Forward - some Gales, Lucrezias, black woven leather Pandora, Antigona clutch


 
Thanks SL! I ordered something .  I didnt even see any lucs left.


----------



## hrhsunshine

More FW2013 Bags on Antonioli for Pre-Order...Including Gunmetal Metallic med Ant!

http://www.antonioli.eu/en/designers/162-givenchy?gen=women&season=1


----------



## [vogue]

Any Large Lucrezias on sale in NYC? Heading over at the weekend! TIA!


----------



## missmoimoi

The designer sale at Holts this year is pretty impressive - if you ask me 

Givenchy hazel croc Lucrezia is $1619.  Lucky for my pocket book, I never wanted one in the first place  but what an excellent deal.




Coral/red XXL Givenchy Nightingale is $1519...I was tempted today but geez, that is really too big for me I guess.  I think it's XXL maybe it's just XL.  I'm not very familiar with Nightingales...I just want a med or perhaps large.

Just found out that Holts is no longer carrying Tod's handbags


----------



## missmoimoi

Well I'm either blind or just am dyslexic   I went back to play with hazel croc Lucrezia and she is not $1619 but $1169.

She isn't as big as I thought!!!!  Yes, she is more bulbous because she doesn't taper upwards towards the chunky top zip but gee!  Oh dear...I am finding too many good and "important" buys this year.  

This would be my first Givenchy and she is neutral in colour...I am not a croc, lizard or ostrich gal but I know this is classic.  She's not uber fancy or garish.  I wonder if it will last before somebody else snatches her up?


----------



## Straight-Laced

missmoimoi said:


> Well I'm either blind or just am dyslexic   I went back to play with hazel croc Lucrezia and she is not $1619 but $1169.
> 
> She isn't as big as I thought!!!!  Yes, she is more bulbous because she doesn't taper upwards towards the chunky top zip but gee!  Oh dear...I am finding too many good and "important" buys this year.
> 
> This would be my first Givenchy and she is neutral in colour...I am not a croc, lizard or ostrich gal but I know this is classic.  She's not uber fancy or garish.  I wonder if it will last before somebody else snatches her up?
> 
> View attachment 2206691




That's a very good looking bag at a nice price


----------



## [vogue]

missmoimoi said:


> Well I'm either blind or just am dyslexic   I went back to play with hazel croc Lucrezia and she is not $1619 but $1169.
> 
> She isn't as big as I thought!!!!  Yes, she is more bulbous because she doesn't taper upwards towards the chunky top zip but gee!  Oh dear...I am finding too many good and "important" buys this year.
> 
> This would be my first Givenchy and she is neutral in colour...I am not a croc, lizard or ostrich gal but I know this is classic.  She's not uber fancy or garish.  I wonder if it will last before somebody else snatches her up?
> 
> View attachment 2206691



Stunning! Where is this available at?


----------



## karolinec1

Luisaviaroma has the new F/W collection available for pre-order!!


----------



## randr21

missmoimoi said:


> Well I'm either blind or just am dyslexic   I went back to play with hazel croc Lucrezia and she is not $1619 but $1169.
> 
> She isn't as big as I thought!!!!  Yes, she is more bulbous because she doesn't taper upwards towards the chunky top zip but gee!  Oh dear...I am finding too many good and "important" buys this year.
> 
> This would be my first Givenchy and she is neutral in colour...I am not a croc, lizard or ostrich gal but I know this is classic.  She's not uber fancy or garish.  I wonder if it will last before somebody else snatches her up?
> 
> View attachment 2206691



Theres a thread comparing 2 diff exotic stamped lucs in black, but I srsly think this hazel one is soooo mucj more luxe, prbly b/c the detail of the croc/tejus is more pronounced in this mellower color. Someone pls grab and do a reveal!


----------



## shinegal

karolinec1 said:


> Luisaviaroma has the new F/W collection available for pre-order!!



soooo droooooool wooooooorthy......


----------



## missmoimoi

randr21 said:


> Theres a thread comparing 2 diff exotic stamped lucs in black, but I srsly think this hazel one is soooo mucj more luxe, prbly b/c the detail of the croc/tejus is more pronounced in this mellower color. Someone pls grab and do a reveal!



Somebody did grab it but it wasn't me!  I went to Holts this morning...it's gone...I really didn't need it but man, that was a great deal.

SA told me black Antigonas are en route...I just don't think I can get a black grainy though.  I just bought the black grainy Mulberry Del Rey.  Maybe cobalt?  Aubergine?


----------



## missmoimoi

[vogue];24739998 said:
			
		

> Stunning! Where is this available at?



Holt Renfrew Vancouver but it sold yesterday afternoon.  It's full price at Barney's!  I didn't need this bag at all and I just bought 2 lovlies last Friday but geez...you can't have 'em all but what a good buy!


----------



## missmoimoi

The hazel reptile embossed Lucrezia did not sell yet.  It just got moved and I never found it yesterday.

It's very tempting at $1169 but I cannot...I just don't "love" croc print like I should for a bag like this/$$.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Givenchy
Pandora bag (Large in Gray Pepe?)
Original $ 2020.00 
NOW $ 1414.00 30% off

http://www.shopzoeonline.com/shopping/women/item10351862.aspx


----------



## hrhsunshine

Smooshy Medium Black Antigona
Reminds me of Gwyneth's Ant

Pre-owned on Fashionphile $1995

http://www.fashionphile.com/GIVENCHY-Leather-Medium-Antigona-Black-40184#http://


----------



## randr21

several small leather goods, clutches and non ant/panda bags (George v) at barneys.

this lovely is also on sale for 40% off...vegetable tanned leather in Armagnac Brown. 

http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Nightingale-Bag/00505024629386,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS&index=7


----------



## cinnabun4chu

GIVENCHY
Medium Nightingale Satchel in blush tone / off white
Original $2,260
Now $1,579
http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Medium-Nightingale-Satchel/00505022281593,default,pd.html?cgid=womens-bags&index=18


----------



## GemsBerry

Med Nightingale on Ideeli for $1399, non-returnable http://www.ideeli.com/events/140262/offers/7812482/latest_view/3210686


----------



## minh

Harrods sale preview - 30% off including tri-colour lucrezia, some nightingale totes, medium pandoras and antigona clutches

http://www.harrods.com/accessories/handbags?sort=0&viewall=yes&filters=5,giv


----------



## dodgygirl

mx1 said:


> I have pmed you!


Hi, I don't have the privileges to PM yet! Would you mind telling me how you contact the SF SAs aswell?  I'm much interested in the small smooth black Antigona.
TIA.


----------



## lolaluvsu

medium lucrezia blue/brown bag...nm beverly hills 1860


----------



## nappytoots

SSENSE right now just stocked with GIVENCHY!!!!!! gogogogogo!! stocked with pandys, antis, obsedias!!! oh my!


----------



## highend

sale nightingales:

rust medium goat at Barneys
http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Med...1616,default,pd.html?cgid=womens-bags&index=7

large blue zanzi at BG
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Givenchy-Nightingale-Zanzi-Large-Leather-Satchel-Bag-Sky-Handbags/prod82130034_cat205700__/?icid=&searchType=SALE&rte=%252Fsearch.jsp%253FN%253D4294967071%2526_requestid%253D21493%2526Ntt%253Dgivenchy%252Bsale%2526treeTab%253DSale&eItemId=prod82130034&cmCat=search


----------



## hrhsunshine

****** has put all their Gbags on sale. Most are at 10% off!!!


----------



## GemsBerry

Sale on Matches, few G bags http://www.matchesfashion.com/womens/sale/bags?filter=Designer%3AGivenchy
Luc color block $1299 http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/149739
Ant shopper color block $663 http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/138922


----------



## cinnabun4chu

GIVENCHY
Medium Nightingale Satchel in brown with black/cream handles
Original $2,300
NOW $1,599


http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Medium-Nightingale-Satchel/00505022282095,default,pd.html?cgid=womens-bags&index=9


----------



## pepper12

Givenchy Antigona medium in orange for 1046.5 euros before 20% VAT refund if shipped overseas. Great deal!!

http://www.nathalieschuterman.com/e...gona-leather-bag-orange?color=4630&size=18321


----------



## dchildaries

SF barneys still have mini nightingale in gold, silver and light pink.
and couple wallets!


----------



## Miss.Peke

For all the Sydney ladies, Myer city has new givenchy stock. 2 med antigona in blue & pinky cream colour. Some brown, orange & black nightingale. A black & red in the other rectangular shaped one


----------



## authenticplease

These are available at Jeffrey Atl.  Contact William at 404-237-9000.

40% off org retail


----------



## authenticplease

Sorry the photos are upside down....I don't know what happened. I am on my phone with spotty reception. 

The two shade of blue are the top photos, of course with the higher of the two prices. 

This is the only smaller size available.


----------



## randr21

authenticplease said:


> Sorry the photos are upside down....I don't know what happened. I am on my phone with spotty reception.
> 
> The two shade of blue are the top photos, of course with the higher of the two prices.
> 
> This is the only smaller size available.
> 
> View attachment 2219867
> 
> View attachment 2219868


 
thanks authentic for these great deals...calling all luc lovers!


----------



## authenticplease

And the shark tooth clutch/cross body....


----------



## authenticplease

randr21 said:


> thanks authentic for these great deals...calling all luc lovers!



My pleasure!  Hope one if the ladies here gets them on sale . The blues are stunning!!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

BeyondtheRack has some Givenchy bags, Nightingales and the black with red handle Antigona in Medium and Small:

http://www.beyondtherack.com/event/showcase/35730?page=1&filter%5Bsize%5D=&category=&sortBy=


----------



## janed0e

I called Jeffrey ATL and they no longer have the Royal Blue Lucrezia in both small and medium.

Jeffrey NY has the following bags for 40% off. 212-206-1272 ask for Abel, they close at 6pm today.

Lucrezia Medium in Orange $1,284
Lucrezia Medium in Sky Blue $1,284
Lucrezia Small in Royal Blue $1,179
Lucrezia Small in Orange $1,179

$15 for shipping


----------



## Straight-Laced

If you missed out on the US site sale Net-a-Porter International & Asia now have Givenchy shoes at 30% off


----------



## Aluxe

Anyone know whether we US-located shoppers can buy from the international NAP sale? TIA.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Aluxe said:


> Anyone know whether we US-located shoppers can buy from the international NAP sale? TIA.



Definitely!


----------



## Aluxe

Straight-Laced said:


> Definitely!




Thanks much. Purchased a ring that I want to trade for another. Will call them to see what we can do.

Thanks again!


----------



## allbrandspls

SSense has givenchy on sale.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Givenchy bags coming to NAP _very_ soon


----------



## randr21

Straight-Laced said:


> Givenchy bags coming to NAP _very_ soon


 
about time!  can't wait to see what they carry.


----------



## LovelyByLucy

Straight-Laced said:


> Givenchy bags coming to NAP _very_ soon



Big yay!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Barneys.com has an Antigona and a couple of Pandoras on sale for 30% off

Givenchy Antigona in Rust (goat) - $1,679
http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Medium-Antigona-Duffel/00505022279453,default,pd.html

Givenchy Medium Pepe Pandora Messenger in light bronze - $1,299
http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Medium-Pepe-Pandora-Messenger/00505022285072,default,pd.html

Givenchy Colorblock Small Pandora Messenger in Hazel/Red Multi - $1199
http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Colorblock-Small-Pandora-Messenger/00505024983068,default,pd.html


----------



## Straight-Laced

randr21 said:


> about time!  can't wait to see what they carry.




Hmmm. . . there was a decent selection of G bags that came into NAP mid last week - including Pandas, Ants, Gales, a new Panda, Ant clutch, a Luc and a shopping tote - but none have appeared online.   That usually indicates that they've all sold prior to them going live on the site.


----------



## GemsBerry

Med woven Nightingale on mytheresa $1925 (on sale from $2750) http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/nightingale-leather-tote-219146.html


----------



## cinnabun4chu

GIVENCHY
Medium Pandora Handbag in Light Brown
$1,414	 (Was $2,020)

http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=GIVE-WY54&d=Womens

GIVENCHY
Obsedia Architect with Snake Chain in Black
$972	 (Was $1,495)

http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=GIVE-WY130&d=Womens

GIVENCHY
Antigona Architect Envelope in Black
$868	 (Was $1,335)

http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=GIVE-WY131&d=Womens

GIVENCHY
Obsedia Crossbody in Red Multi
$1,154	 (Was $1,775)

http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=GIVE-WY94&d=Womens


----------



## shanghai_lily

Has anyone seen a small or medium Ant in the black stamped croc? I've been on the search but no luck so far. Thanks in advance!


----------



## matthewlikesLV

beezurd said:


> GIVENCHY Large Nightingale Bag - $1170
> View attachment 2226153



Dammit. I must've missed this. Or is the link just not working on my phone?


----------



## Aluxe

beezurd said:


> GIVENCHY Large Nightingale Bag - $1170
> View attachment 2226153





matthewlikesLV said:


> Dammit.* I must've missed this. Or is the link just not working on my phone?*



Oh no, sweetie, you missed it. 

That bag was gone within minutes of that post. Frankly, I don't think we had a chance on such a great deal. 

Hope a tpfer snatched it up though.


----------



## shanghai_lily

After a solid two days of searching, I finally got my paws on what feels like the last black stamped-croc Antigona on the planet.  I really wanted the small, but I don't even know if such a thing exists - so I 'settled' for the medium.  Now, just wanted to share the boutique I bought it from - they have an actual showroom in HK so I believe they're legit - and they have free international shipping to a lot of countries right now. Plus there was a code for Father's Day that's valid for the rest of the month (BKRMDADS)

https://www.bkrm.com/en/shop/ladies/luxury/?designer[]=GIVENCHY

There's a the 3D geometric detail Antigonas left in black, red and blue, some of the contrast Ants/Nightingale and also a couple of really gorgeous stamped croc Pandoras.


----------



## matthewlikesLV

Aluxe said:


> Oh no, sweetie, you missed it.
> 
> That bag was gone within minutes of that post. Frankly, I don't think we had a chance on such a great deal.
> 
> Hope a tpfer snatched it up though.



Sad sad. I am chasing a large nightingale. I just am resisting the urge to get one at full price because I know I will come across one later on sale and kick myself!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Givenchy
Pandora Colorblock Mini Crossbody Bag, Multi

Original:$1,180.00
NOW:$790.00

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Givenchy-Pandora-Colorblock-Mini-Crossbody-Bag-Multi-Proenza-Schouler/prod83760192_cat205700__/?icid=src_BG+Sale+Silo+Endeca+Landing&searchType=SALE&rte=%252Fetemplate%252Fet1.jsp%253FsiloId%253Dcat205700%2526N%253D4294967071%252B4294948766%252B4294948822%252B4294963929%2526itemId%253Dcat205700%2526icid%253Dsrc_BG%252BSale%252BSilo%252BEndeca%252BLanding%2526_requestid%253D62421&eItemId=prod83760192


----------



## tropchic

Hi everyone, I'm new to tpf, I decided to take the plunge and invest in this beauty. 

Barney's has the best close ups and Lane Crawford has it modeled. I bought the last one on sale at Antonioli for a ridiculously low price at 3 am... One of the rare moments that my insomnia has worked in my favor. 

barneys.com/Givenchy-Medium-Lucrezia-Duffel/00505024982627,default,pd.html

media.lanecrawford.com/W/Q/Q/WQQ449_2_m.jpg

media.lanecrawford.com/W/Q/Q/WQQ449_of_m.jpg


----------



## Aluxe

matthewlikesLV said:


> Sad sad. I am chasing a large nightingale. *I just am resisting the urge to get one at full price because I know I will come across one later on sale and kick myself!*



Completely understand! Do you have it in your siggy that you are looking for this? You'll be surprised how an angelic tpfer may find one on sale at one of the department stores and let you know. 

Will keep an eye out for ya.


----------



## randr21

hot looking bag, and you got it on sale!  I haven't even seen it on barneys until recently.  can't wait to see pics when it arrives.









tropchic said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to tpf, I decided to take the plunge and invest in this beauty.
> 
> Barney's has the best close ups and Lane Crawford has it modeled. I bought the last one on sale at Antonioli for a ridiculously low price at 3 am... One of the rare moments that my insomnia has worked in my favor.
> 
> barneys.com/Givenchy-Medium-Lucrezia-Duffel/00505024982627,default,pd.html
> 
> media.lanecrawford.com/W/Q/Q/WQQ449_2_m.jpg
> 
> media.lanecrawford.com/W/Q/Q/WQQ449_of_m.jpg


----------



## randr21

5 sale bags on BG right now, all old, so if nothing appealed to you before, it probly won't now.  it includes, totes, lucs, mini pandas, etc.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

ShopZoeOnline.com some bags on sale.

Givenchy
Medium multi nightingale bag (Multi)
Original $2340.00 
Now $1638.00
30% off

http://www.shopzoeonline.com/shopping/women/item10407375.aspx

Givenchy
Medium 'Antigona' bag (3D Black)
Original $2810.00 
Now $1967.00
30% off

http://www.shopzoeonline.com/shopping/women/item10421955.aspx


----------



## janed0e

Sending back Lucrezia medium bag in ROYAL BLUE to Jeffrey NY this week. All sales are final but all four corners were scuffed and there was discoloration on the side of the bag so the manager was willing to take it back. Priced at $1,284 from $2,140. If you don't mind the flaws keep an eye out!


----------



## matthewlikesLV

janed0e said:


> Sending back Lucrezia medium bag in ROYAL BLUE to Jeffrey NY this week. All sales are final but all four corners were scuffed and there was discoloration on the side of the bag so the manager was willing to take it back. Priced at $1,284 from $2,140. If you don't mind the flaws keep an eye out!



Do you know if they had any large nightingales?


----------



## Lena186

I was at Abu Dhabi airport two days ago and I found a beautiful navy blue/black Antigona bag, it was only US $1000,but I didn't buy it thinking that I might find the same deal in my local Givenchy Boutique. My question is: Is it much cheaper to buy bags from the duty free?


----------



## Lena186

This is the bag....it's so lovely!


----------



## randr21

Lena186 said:


> I was at Abu Dhabi airport two days ago and I found a beautiful navy blue/black Antigona bag, it was only US $1000,but I didn't buy it thinking that I might find the same deal in my local Givenchy Boutique. My question is: Is it much cheaper to buy bags from the duty free?


 
I think it is.  no way will you be getting a new ant for 1k usd anywhere at a store, unless you are like a lotto winner and find something from tjmaxx or something like that.


----------



## Lena186

randr21 said:


> I think it is.  no way will you be getting a new ant for 1k usd anywhere at a store, unless you are like a lotto winner and find something from tjmaxx or something like that.


Too bad I missed it! Thank you


----------



## Miss.Peke

Lena186 said:


> This is the bag....it's so lovely!
> View attachment 2236088



Oh this is gorgeous!! I want one.


----------



## Lena186

Miss.Peke said:


> Oh this is gorgeous!! I want one.



It is! and the price is amazing, wish I bought it!


----------



## GemsBerry

I saw this beauty at Boyds' window display in Philadelphia calling for adoption. It's purple medium Nightingale for $1298 (the picture taken at night shows it's grey, but it's true purple), lamb leather I guess.
If interested call them 215-564-9000 http://boydsphila.com/womens/handbag


----------



## Chrish86

randr21 said:


> I think it is.  no way will you be getting a new ant for 1k usd anywhere at a store, unless you are like a lotto winner and find something from tjmaxx or something like that.



LOL gotta love TJMaxx sometimes tho


----------



## indi3r4

shanghai_lily said:


> After a solid two days of searching, I finally got my paws on what feels like the last black stamped-croc Antigona on the planet.  I really wanted the small, but I don't even know if such a thing exists - so I 'settled' for the medium.  Now, just wanted to share the boutique I bought it from - they have an actual showroom in HK so I believe they're legit - and they have free international shipping to a lot of countries right now. Plus there was a code for Father's Day that's valid for the rest of the month (BKRMDADS)
> 
> https://www.bkrm.com/en/shop/ladies/luxury/?designer[]=GIVENCHY
> 
> There's a the 3D geometric detail Antigonas left in black, red and blue, some of the contrast Ants/Nightingale and also a couple of really gorgeous stamped croc Pandoras.


How's your experience with them? I want to get an antigona but not 100% sure about the site.


----------



## shanghai_lily

indi3r4 said:


> How's your experience with them? I want to get an antigona but not 100% sure about the site.


I had a great experience with them. I was a bit apprehensive because I'd never heard of them before, but I did some research and it seems they're a reputable boutique in Hong Kong. 

Shipping was extremely fast, I placed the order on Wednesday and received the bag on Thursday evening. It didn't give me an option for shipping, but I emailed them and they upgraded to express (FedEx) for free when I said I wanted to get the bag by the weekend. Very easy to deal with and responsive customer service.

The Antigona was well-packaged, came in a FedEx box with its dustbag and a ton of tissue paper and those air-filled packing pillows (not sure what the technical term is!).


----------



## shanghai_lily

Here she is!


----------



## shinegal

shanghai_lily said:


> Here she is!



Nice!!! Love the entire combo from the croc stamp to the ghw


----------



## indi3r4

shanghai_lily said:


> I had a great experience with them. I was a bit apprehensive because I'd never heard of them before, but I did some research and it seems they're a reputable boutique in Hong Kong.
> 
> Shipping was extremely fast, I placed the order on Wednesday and received the bag on Thursday evening. It didn't give me an option for shipping, but I emailed them and they upgraded to express (FedEx) for free when I said I wanted to get the bag by the weekend. Very easy to deal with and responsive customer service.
> 
> The Antigona was well-packaged, came in a FedEx box with its dustbag and a ton of tissue paper and those air-filled packing pillows (not sure what the technical term is!).



Thank you! I ordered the last 3d antigona in red yesterday.. was debating between that and the blue one but I have another blue bag in the same shade. hopefully it'll be here soon. And you can't beat the price!



shanghai_lily said:


> Here she is!



my oh my.. gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!


----------



## Aluxe

shanghai_lily said:


> Here she is!



beautiful!


----------



## shanghai_lily

indi3r4 said:


> Thank you! I ordered the last 3d antigona in red yesterday.. was debating between that and the blue one but I have another blue bag in the same shade. hopefully it'll be here soon. And you can't beat the price!
> 
> 
> 
> my oh my.. gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!


The red 3D is stunning! Congrats, can't wait to see pics when it arrives.


----------



## shanghai_lily

Aluxe said:


> beautiful!


Thank you! Was a bit nervous ordering from them, but such a find. My search for the croc-stamp Ant was driving me crazy!


----------



## webaj

Barney's Beverly Hills today....several beautiful Antigonas including a gorgeous green (medium and small) and eggplant. Also saw a medium grey Antigona at Nordstoms SCP on Saturday.


----------



## mahalagirl

For anybody in HK, Twist in HK has grey, black, red pandora...also nightingales


----------



## Jaclyn Espinas

Sale bags

The George V in python is down to $3269 (from $4675) and the blue nightingale is $1579 (from $2260) 

Store: Barney's


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Givenchy 3D Antigona on Farfetch
Original $2317.91
Sale $1622.53 (30% off)

Black
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-antigona-tote-item-10424770.aspx?storeid=9214

Brown
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-antigona-tote-item-10424771.aspx?storeid=9214


----------



## indi3r4

shanghai_lily said:


> The red 3D is stunning! Congrats, can't wait to see pics when it arrives.



Thank you so much for BKRM recommendation. I asked them about shipping 2 days ago and my bag arrived today! Very fast shipping and great customer service. I want more!!


----------



## shanghai_lily

indi3r4 said:


> Thank you so much for BKRM recommendation. I asked them about shipping 2 days ago and my bag arrived today! Very fast shipping and great customer service. I want more!!
> 
> View attachment 2244056


Love it - what a stunning colour! Did you use the discount code too?

That site is such a great find, and the service is so good. Sometimes determined late-night Googling pays off, haha...I think it only came up on like page 8 of my Google search for a croc-stamped Antigona.


----------



## indi3r4

shanghai_lily said:


> Love it - what a stunning colour! Did you use the discount code too?
> 
> That site is such a great find, and the service is so good. Sometimes determined late-night Googling pays off, haha...I think it only came up on like page 8 of my Google search for a croc-stamped Antigona.



Yes I did  comes out about half off! But we'll see about the duties that I have to pay later.

I'm bookmarking their sites for future purchases!  Thanks again


----------



## mahalagirl

Last week I saw small goatskin antigona in black, red and green in givenchy boutique HK


----------



## whtcldjd

ssense.com has some givenchy bags 50% off including this small nightingale for $700


----------



## kateprincess

Does anyone know where can I find Givenchy Black Python Large Antigona Shopper Tote? Thanks! 
media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/550x/2e/8f/25/2e8f250fc9d55e1713b602699bdaeccb.jpg


----------



## moonlightvega

Hi guys, i've not been following the trends but should I purchase this Givenchy Wallet?
It will be my first designer wallet, but the prices seem pretty alright, haven't seen any reviews on the wallet on purseblog yet though.. Perhaps the design is a little outdated?

Its a givenchy pandora zip around wallet in nude and its pretty much cheaper than most other sites I saw I must say. Should I snatch it off the shelf (or the site) now? 

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-pandora-purse-item-10380967.aspx


($382.20)


----------



## Rocket_girl

http://www.polyvore.com/givenchy_medium_pandora_handbag_in/thing?id=62920058

pandora medium in light brown goatskin, marked down from $2020 to $1414


----------



## Lena186

Each time I see a Pandora on a shelf, I come very close to buying it. Yet I keep remembering how it collapses or looses its cubic shape when carrying it. What do you think?


----------



## Rocket_girl

Lena186 said:


> Each time I see a Pandora on a shelf, I come very close to buying it. Yet I keep remembering how it collapses or looses its cubic shape when carrying it. What do you think?



Therein lies the genius beauty of the Pandora... very much intended to do exactly that. look at mod shots in the Pandora thread if you haven't already... so much gorgeousness in one place.


----------



## Lena186

Rocket_girl said:


> Therein lies the genius beauty of the Pandora... very much intended to do exactly that. look at mod shots in the Pandora thread if you haven't already... so much gorgeousness in one place.



Thank you for the input. Guess I have to try carrying it next time


----------



## missmoimoi

Ok, I'm reporting what Vancouver Holt Renfrew has Antigona wise:



small smooth calf oxblood $1965
small smooth calf green $1965
med grainy orange $2405
med sugar grey grainy $2435 SSense in Montreal has this too
med aubergine grainy $2435
med black grainy $2435
med glazed pebbled calf black w/gunmetal hw $26xx...OMG!  Gunmetal HW
They have new Nightingales & Pandoras too but I can only handle so much 


I'm going to die...2 gorgeous Celine Edge bags arrived too!


----------



## odanana

Hi. Im new to givenchy and ive finally save up for my first! Unfortunately, i cant seem to find the black small antigona in grained goat skin leather. My bag seller toured around europe and cant find it either. I saw one at barneys but they dont ship to my country Malaysia and the price is way more expensive than usual! So have any of u seen it anywhere? Help


----------



## missmoimoi

Went back to check out black glazed pebbled calfskin Antigona with gunmetal hardware...OMG!  Gee...it's $2655 and we have 12% sales tax.  This would be the most I've ever paid for any handbag.  Big decision...


----------



## missmoimoi

odanana said:


> Hi. Im new to givenchy and ive finally save up for my first! Unfortunately, i cant seem to find the black small antigona in grained goat skin leather. My bag seller toured around europe and cant find it either. I saw one at barneys but they dont ship to my country Malaysia and the price is way more expensive than usual! So have any of u seen it anywhere? Help




Sorry I've only recently ever seen small Antigonas and they're both smooth calfskin.


----------



## missmoimoi

Lena186 said:


> Each time I see a Pandora on a shelf, I come very close to buying it. Yet I keep remembering how it collapses or looses its cubic shape when carrying it. What do you think?


 
It's supposed to slouch n' hang, isn't it?  It looks totally cool when in use.


----------



## missmoimoi

Hope I'm on the right thread...not actual bargain shopping finds but both are in stock.  Mini vote?  I do have to say, the black glazed pebble with gunmetal hardware looks better irl.  The online pics don't look all that special I must say.  The aubergine is a very grey-toned purple.  How I love gunmetal hardware though!  Black on black!!!!


----------



## terri_berri

I love love the Aubergine...


----------



## Prada143

This 2tone Luc is at 50% off at ssense.com. Only $1405! 
http://www.ssense.com/women/product/givenchy/light_brown_new_line_bi_color_tote/64695


----------



## odanana

missmoimoi said:


> Sorry I've only recently ever seen small Antigonas and they're both smooth calfskin.


Aww sad. Thank you though! Btw anyone knows if the 3d geometric antigona comes in small? I'm only 153cm short :shame::shame::shame:


----------



## mx1

odanana said:


> Aww sad. Thank you though! Btw anyone knows if the 3d geometric antigona comes in small? I'm only 153cm short :shame::shame::shame:



nope it only comes in the medium! it's a bit large for petite people (like me) but I think you get used to the size. also it is not as bulky as it seems since the back side sort of conforms to your body when you're carrying it.


----------



## michellelimmy9

Anyone can tell me what type of Givenchy is this?


Thanks in advance


----------



## Prada143

michellelimmy9 said:


> Anyone can tell me what type of Givenchy is this?
> View attachment 2260327
> 
> Thanks in advance



Obsedia


----------



## missmoimoi

Prada143 said:


> This 2tone Luc is at 50% off at ssense.com. Only $1405!
> http://www.ssense.com/women/product/givenchy/light_brown_new_line_bi_color_tote/64695



Yea, I noticed these.  Today is last day of sale, extra 20% off...everything has sold.


----------



## michellelimmy9

Prada143 said:


> Obsedia



Thank you!!


----------



## matthewlikesLV

celinelover4536 said:


> It is!



I'm hyperventilating


----------



## xcardownx

For Sale:

Givenchy Nightingale - Python Bag

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HAND-PAINTE...062?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51af80b656


----------



## namie

http://deluxemall.com/more-designer-brands/138356-980-bn-givenchy-antigona-shopper-bi-color.html


----------



## hrhsunshine

SMALL Black Antigona in the grained goatskin!!
MEDIUM Black Antigona in the grained goatskin!!
Royal Blue Geometic 3D Medium Antigona!!

Just saw them yesterday at the Neiman Marcus in Troy, Michigan

(248) 643-3300
Ask for Aida Vink in Handbags
She is a super sweet SA.  Tell her a forum friend sent you!


----------



## Miss.Peke

Ladies in Australia, DJ Bondi Junction have a medium black smooth leather with gold hardware.

Just realised that the smooth hardware is cheaper than the grainy leather, is that correct?


----------



## lovemyangels

Miss.Peke said:


> Ladies in Australia, DJ Bondi Junction have a medium black smooth leather with gold hardware.
> 
> Just realised that the smooth hardware is cheaper than the grainy leather, is that correct?



That is correct. For Antigona, grained leather is more expensive than smooth leather.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Made a quick stop to my Neiman Marcus in Troy Michigan last week and saw alot of FW colors.  LOVE the burgundy pepe panda.  The color reminds me alot of Balenciaga's Sanguine (their most wearable red).  The color works really well with the pepe texture.
If you want to get any of these, Aida Vink is a great SA (248)643-3300.


This photo shows gales, ants, and pandas.  Sorry, took with a flash but still hard to tell...
Red gale, blue 3D Ant, small and medium black Ants, another Ant I forgot
Black goatskin panda, burgundy pepe panda, grey pepe panda, orange pepe panda, light blue pepe panda



















Saw the new wristlet and it is small.  Here I am wearing my mini panda on my shoulder and holding the wristlet in my hand.  






Wristlet vs Mini Panda


----------



## Prada143

Thanks for the pics hrhsunshine! The new fall color pandas look great, i especially love the burgundy! I was planning on getting the mini in black croc, but your goatskin looks irresistible.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Prada143 said:


> Thanks for the pics hrhsunshine! The new fall color pandas look great, i especially love the burgundy! I was planning on getting the mini in black croc, but your goatskin looks irresistible.




The burgundy is a stunning neutral pop! Such a great wearable color and a nice diversion from black and brown.  
I would love it in a lambskin panda!

Thank you, my goatskin mini is getting so soft and even being so small, drapes really nicely.


----------



## babycinnamon

hrhsunshine said:


> Made a quick stop to my Neiman Marcus in Troy Michigan last week and saw alot of FW colors.  LOVE the burgundy pepe panda.  The color reminds me alot of Balenciaga's Sanguine (their most wearable red).  The color works really well with the pepe texture.
> If you want to get any of these, Aida Vink is a great SA (248)643-3300.
> 
> 
> This photo shows gales, ants, and pandas.  Sorry, took with a flash but still hard to tell...
> Red gale, blue 3D Ant, small and medium black Ants, another Ant I forgot
> Black goatskin panda, burgundy pepe panda, grey pepe panda, orange pepe panda, light blue pepe panda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw the new wristlet and it is small.  Here I am wearing my mini panda on my shoulder and holding the wristlet in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wristlet vs Mini Panda



Is that mini panda in the new Aubergine color for fall?? What did you think of it irl? was it really purple-y and bright or more dark and eggplant? Lol sorry if that's a bad way to describe it..

I saw an Aubergine antigona with gunmetal hardware on ****** a few days ago but it sold out really quick! I was too slow  I wonder if they'll be getting anymore small ants in..

eta: did u happen to know if any ants will be made in the burgundy color?? the pic u posted of the burgundy panda is gorg!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

babycinnamon said:


> Is that mini panda in the new Aubergine color for fall?? What did you think of it irl? was it really purple-y and bright or more dark and eggplant? Lol sorry if that's a bad way to describe it..
> 
> I saw an Aubergine antigona with gunmetal hardware on ****** a few days ago but it sold out really quick! I was too slow  I wonder if they'll be getting anymore small ants in..
> 
> eta: did u happen to know if any ants will be made in the burgundy color?? the pic u posted of the burgundy panda is gorg!!



My mini panda is just black.  The wristlet is Aubergine and it is a luxurious dark eggplant-ish color.  Really elegant and can be a super neutral.  The photo shows it as being "brighter" than IRL cuz of the flash.  IRL it is quite dark.

Cinnabon4chu got that Aubergine Ant you saw.  Gorgeous.  Here is her post.
http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/like-bigfoot-small-antigona-sightings-800254-7.html#post25019631
I would not give up on seeing more Ants there.  It is just the start of the FW season. Erica will likely get a few more, but she hasn't had a lot of Ants.  There are burgundy Ants.  Most retailers list the shiny calfskin but I have seen the grainy one just recently.  Beautiful!  So, I would watch for more stock on those.  Very exciting to see the FW colors and combos trickle in.


----------



## babycinnamon

hrhsunshine said:


> My mini panda is just black.  The wristlet is Aubergine and it is a luxurious dark eggplant-ish color.  Really elegant and can be a super neutral.  The photo shows it as being "brighter" than IRL cuz of the flash.  IRL it is quite dark.
> 
> Cinnabon4chu got that Aubergine Ant you saw.  Gorgeous.  Here is her post.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/like-bigfoot-small-antigona-sightings-800254-7.html#post25019631
> I would not give up on seeing more Ants there.  It is just the start of the FW season. Erica will likely get a few more, but she hasn't had a lot of Ants.  There are burgundy Ants.  Most retailers list the shiny calfskin but I have seen the grainy one just recently.  Beautiful!  So, I would watch for more stock on those.  Very exciting to see the FW colors and combos trickle in.



Yes oops! Wristlet! 
Anyways, thanks for directing me to the thread where Cinnabon4chu posted her gorg pics of the aubergine antigona. very pretty  I may have to be on the hunt for one now! The grainy leather is so luxurious looking..love the texture.


----------



## xquizit01

Medium Antigona Smooth Calf Silver Hardware $1521 at www.backroom.com

https://www.bkrm.com/en/shop/ladies/luxury/handbags/givenchy/

I purchased the Medium black in shiny/matte croc!!!!


----------



## xquizit01

shanghai_lily said:


> After a solid two days of searching, I finally got my paws on what feels like the last black stamped-croc Antigona on the planet.  I really wanted the small, but I don't even know if such a thing exists - so I 'settled' for the medium.  Now, just wanted to share the boutique I bought it from - they have an actual showroom in HK so I believe they're legit - and they have free international shipping to a lot of countries right now. Plus there was a code for Father's Day that's valid for the rest of the month (BKRMDADS)
> 
> https://www.bkrm.com/en/shop/ladies/luxury/?designer[]=GIVENCHY
> 
> There's a the 3D geometric detail Antigonas left in black, red and blue, some of the contrast Ants/Nightingale and also a couple of really gorgeous stamped croc Pandoras.


Thanks for the heads-up on bkrm.com.  Because of your post  , I was able to purchase my medium Antigona shiny/matte croc in silver hardware!! I didn't think that I would ever be able to find one w/silver hardware.


----------



## xquizit01

xquizit01 said:


> Medium Antigona Smooth Calf Silver Hardware $1521 at www.backroom.com
> 
> https://www.bkrm.com/en/shop/ladies/luxury/handbags/givenchy/
> 
> I purchased the Medium black in shiny/matte croc!!!!


*** The hardware is actually golden, not silver****  Sorry about that!


----------



## LoveViolet

Miss.Peke said:


> Ladies in Australia, DJ Bondi Junction have a medium black smooth leather with gold hardware.
> 
> Just realised that the smooth hardware is cheaper than the grainy leather, is that correct?



I love the smooth leather! How much was it in DJ's? I'm from Sydney too =]


----------



## hrhsunshine

Small Black Ant in Grained Goatskin with Silver HW on BNZ $1535.50!!!! Free Ship in U.S.

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWTS-Givenchy-small-black-Antigona-grained-leather-RARE/120044689


----------



## Prada143

Givenchy antigonas at really low prices! I haven't tried buying from them though, and have hears unfavorable reviews. Anyone had good experiences with them? Please share.

http://mynetsale.com.au/shop/products/1823-givenchy/ALL


----------



## parisnewyork

hrhsunshine said:


> Small Black Ant in Grained Goatskin with Silver HW on BNZ $1535.50!!!! Free Ship in U.S.
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWTS-Givenchy-small-black-Antigona-grained-leather-RARE/120044689



Is this authentic? TIA!


----------



## hrhsunshine

parisnewyork said:


> Is this authentic? TIA!



Let's say I would never post a fake


----------



## parisnewyork

hrhsunshine said:


> Let's say I would never post a fake



Thanks!


----------



## parisnewyork

Here's a Givenchy antigona 3D, I believe the size is medium for the 3D ones
http://copious.com/listings/givenchy-antigona-3d-stud-bag-black


----------



## marthagwest

Use code EXTRA15OFF for additional 15% off on Linde le palais. Valid until July 29. Givenchy bags included!


----------



## Prada143

These bags are 30% off at http://www.lindelepalais.com/

Medium lucrezia



Medium nightingale


----------



## tzar

marthagwest said:


> Use code EXTRA15OFF for additional 15% off on Linde le palais. Valid until July 29. Givenchy bags included!



It's not working for me


----------



## fuyumi

U have to use it before 29, so now it just passed the date.


----------



## shanghai_lily

xquizit01 said:


> Thanks for the heads-up on bkrm.com.  Because of your post  , I was able to purchase my medium Antigona shiny/matte croc in silver hardware!! I didn't think that I would ever be able to find one w/silver hardware.



That's amazing - I wanted the silver/croc but it wasn't available when I ordered. Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## Plumera

xquizit01 said:


> *** The hardware is actually golden, not silver****  Sorry about that!



Hi,

Do you have to pay for GST when you purchase your bag from backroom?

Thanks


----------



## BagBeast

Hi! I have never heard of bkrm.com. I looked on their site and found 2 Givenchy bags I want. Can  anyone tell me info about the site? Are there are additional costs (taxes, duties). How is the shipping process? Is there an issue with customs? Any info you can provide would be appreciated!


----------



## Lena186

Hi! I need to the the approximate price difference between a medium and large Antigona? I bought a medium Ant today but I've just noticed that in the receipt it is written:Large Antigona. Kindly help


----------



## Prada143

BagBeast said:


> Hi! I have never heard of bkrm.com. I looked on their site and found 2 Givenchy bags I want. Can  anyone tell me info about the site? Are there are additional costs (taxes, duties). How is the shipping process? Is there an issue with customs? Any info you can provide would be appreciated!



Hello, u can read their site FAQ or send them an email. They are quick to respond.


----------



## Prada143

Lena186 said:


> Hi! I need to the the approximate price difference between a medium and large Antigona? I bought a medium Ant today but I've just noticed that in the receipt it is written:Large Antigona. Kindly help



Try to measure your bag and compare it with the bags online (if there isnt a retailer near you). Its better to base it by size than by price.


----------



## Lena186

Prada143 said:


> Try to measure your bag and compare it with the bags online (if there isnt a retailer near you). Its better to base it by size than by price.



It's medium, just wondering why on the receipt it was printed :Lange. I bought it in my local Givenchy boutique.thank you for the input


----------



## Lena186

Lena186 said:


> It's medium, just wondering why on the receipt it was printed :Lange. I bought it in my local Givenchy boutique.thank you for the input



Pardon , misprint, Large I mean


----------



## Prada143

Lena186 said:


> It's medium, just wondering why on the receipt it was printed :Lange. I bought it in my local Givenchy boutique.thank you for the input



You're welcome   Sometimes they're not too specific about those details in the receipt, some put 1 size when in fact it has 3 different sizes and so on.


----------



## Lena186

Prada143 said:


> You're welcome   Sometimes they're not too specific about those details in the receipt, some put 1 size when in fact it has 3 different sizes and so on.


 you are right, it's just that usually when I buy from there, they write the description correctly! Thanks again


----------



## Lena186

I'm actually torn between keeping the shiny Ant or get a 3D Ant!! What do you ladies think?


----------



## Prada143

Www.bkrm.com is having a final sale on some Givenchy Ants, Pandas and a Gale!  free shipping worldwide!


----------



## parisnewyork

I vote for the 3D ant! definitely edgier and harder to find!


----------



## parisnewyork

@Lena - I saw one for sale on Copious the other day but it's gone now.. Where did you see the 3D Ant? Price?


----------



## fuyumi

My hubs tore me away from the 3D Ant as he thought it looked like the Transformer logo. I vote for the Shiny Black.


----------



## weekender2

Prada143 said:


> Www.bkrm.com is having a final sale on some Givenchy Ants, Pandas and a Gale!  free shipping worldwide!


Thanks that stamped croc ant is sooo tempting!


----------



## Prada143

weekender2 said:


> Thanks that stamped croc ant is sooo tempting!



Yes, lots of Ants on sale! If only it were small... Sigh


----------



## xquizit01

Plumera said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have to pay for GST when you purchase your bag from backroom?
> 
> Thanks


Hi!  I'm not sure what GST is, but my credit card company did charge an international shopping fee.  I didn't pay any tax or and didn't receive any charges from fedex.  Hope this answers your question.


----------



## xquizit01

Lena186 said:


> I'm actually torn between keeping the shiny Ant or get a 3D Ant!! What do you ladies think?


My vote is to keep the shiny ant.  I prefer the classic look of the original ants.


----------



## xquizit01

BagBeast said:


> Hi! I have never heard of bkrm.com. I looked on their site and found 2 Givenchy bags I want. Can  anyone tell me info about the site? Are there are additional costs (taxes, duties). How is the shipping process? Is there an issue with customs? Any info you can provide would be appreciated!


I had a great shopping experience with www.bkrm.com!  Their customer service is awesome and answered all of my questions same day.  I didn't have any issues with customs, didn't pay tax, and received free shipping.  I was charged an international shopping fee by my credit card though... I used my Amex.  I know that some credit card companies don't charge an international shopping fee, so it would be a good idea to call and ask if you are trying to avoid the extra charge.  Hope this helps!


----------



## BagBeast

Thank you for the information!

Also, for those of you interested:

Today on Bergdorfgoodman.com
$1675 (was $2500)

images.bergdorfgoodman.com/ca/2/products/mx/BGV1D64_mx.jpg


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Use code "BFF" for an extra 20% off at Bluefly.


----------



## Prada143

cinnabun4chu said:


> Use code "BFF" for an extra 20% off at Bluefly.



Cool! Lots of G bags on sale! Hope fellow TPFers take advantage of the sale. I tried it, item was $1390, but the shipping + duties turned me off. $620!  different custom & duty prices for different countries.


----------



## mariawaslike

I want this!! http://www.dewmagazine.com/editors-pick-givenchy-antigona-3d-geometric-figures-black-version/ but the price!! omg *die*


----------



## mariawaslike

For those who are interested, there's NWT Small Antigona in goatskin for sale on Bonanza!!! http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWTS-Givenchy-small-black-Antigona-grained-leather-RARE/120044689


----------



## Lena186

Thank you so much ladies, I ended up with the shiny Ant &#128144;


----------



## Prada143

Lena186 said:


> Thank you so much ladies, I ended up with the shiny Ant &#128144;



Please share pictures!


----------



## melvel

Is the nightingale with hardware logo really more expensive than the one with embossed logo?


----------



## Prada143

melvel said:


> Is the nightingale with hardware logo really more expensive than the one with embossed logo?



Generally, silver metal logos are goat while embossed are lamb. Yes goat is more expensive than lamb. Sometimes there's gold metal logos for calf or limited edition, most likely more expensive than embossed.


----------



## melvel

^Thanks!

This is the picture which my local Givenchy SA (I live outside the US) sent to me of their new arrivals.  I want a medium green Nightingale:







So the one in front with the silver hardware is goat, while the two at the back are most likely lamb?

My problem is I like goat more (lamb too high maintenance for my lifestyle), but I cannot decide if the approx $200 difference in price is worth it.  I'll check out both bags this weekend.


----------



## alouette

melvel said:


> ^Thanks!
> 
> This is the picture which my local Givenchy SA (I live outside the US) sent to me of their new arrivals.  I want a medium green Nightingale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the one in front with the silver hardware is goat, while the two at the back are most likely lamb?
> 
> My problem is I like goat more (lamb too high maintenance for my lifestyle), but I cannot decide if the approx $200 difference in price is worth it.  I'll check out both bags this weekend.



Yes, front bag is goat and the two bags in the background are lamb.  $200 difference is definitely worth it.  If you're looking for durability, my vote goes to goat.  My goatskin bags have been everywhere without so much as scratch or bump.

I've had lambskin bags before and the fact they scratch easily gives them character in a way.  If you believe lamb is not suited for your lifestyle, go for goat.  You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Rocket_girl

alouette said:


> Yes, front bag is goat and the two bags in the background are lamb.  $200 difference is definitely worth it.  If you're looking for durability, my vote goes to goat.  My goatskin bags have been everywhere without so much as scratch or bump.
> 
> I've had lambskin bags before and the fact they scratch easily gives them character in a way.  If you believe lamb is not suited for your lifestyle, go for goat.  You will not be disappointed.



^^^ I can second the endorsement for goat. I have a pandora in black goatskin, and it feels practically ballistic. It is gorgeous and impervious to any wear and tear. I can carry her anywhere and never worry about where she goes or where she rests. She can get caught in the rain... Rest under the seat in front of me, handle TSA screening... All without a mark. Goatskin also softens up beautifully (if gradually)- yet never feels one bit fragile, and seems impossible to scratch.

I agree with the comments above- its worth the $200 difference. Besides, with the prices of these bags, $200 is the least of it... If $200 is a concern, what does that say about the other $2k? (That's how I rationalize such things at times &#128541;&#128541;&#128541;

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## designerdiva40

For anyone interested there is a gorgeous medium Orange Antigona on Ebay, the seller has some lovely bags for sale.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...87?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4175c2a97f


----------



## randr21

micro white croc stamped gale 50% off

http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/giv...ate&siteID=BolFSqx4S4U-GrTGG2.wN67mZ3mlFNKIDQ


----------



## randr21

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-pandora-tote-item-10412448.aspx


----------



## Yvon_tran

I just want to ask has anyone seen a nightingale for men ever go down for more than 40%off? TIA


----------



## miumiume

Has anyone seen any shark tooth necklaces on sale? I'm dying for one and missed an incredible deal. Let me know if you have an SA with any at a good price!!! T.I.A.


----------



## Glamnatic

Does anyone know where I could possible find a nightingale with the panther print? Thanks!!


----------



## xkilljoy

Found a great deal for any Givenchy fans in the Toronto area, just got a new bag or I would've picked this one up for myself!

The Costco in Whitby has a Givenchy Nightingale with red interior for $*1199*.
Good luck for any Canadian/Torontonians looking for this bag.


----------



## bumblebe

xkilljoy said:


> Found a great deal for any Givenchy fans in the Toronto area, just got a new bag or I would've picked this one up for myself!
> 
> The Costco in Whitby has a Givenchy Nightingale with red interior for $*1199*.
> Good luck for any Canadian/Torontonians looking for this bag.


Wow that is amazing! If only they had Givenchy Antigonas, I would snatch one right away


----------



## Susan Lee

*From a lovely seller and fellow TPF member-*

*Navy Pebbled Leather Givenchy Melancholia, NWT*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111141031546?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

miumiume said:


> Has anyone seen any shark tooth necklaces on sale? I'm dying for one and missed an incredible deal. Let me know if you have an SA with any at a good price!!! T.I.A.


 

http://www.vinicioboutique.com/en/1...d_category=D&id_filter_season=0&orderway=desc
sale items are an extra 20% off with code Summer20.  they also have numerous bags.


----------



## miumiume

owen spunkmeyer said:


> http://www.vinicioboutique.com/en/1...d_category=D&id_filter_season=0&orderway=desc
> sale items are an extra 20% off with code Summer20.  they also have numerous bags.



Thank you so much for the link!!


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

miumiume said:


> Thank you so much for the link!!



you're welcome.


----------



## enayan

I bought a brand new matte calfskin Antigona in medium black for $1860. Not sure how good this price is but I thought it was a steal! I also really recommend the seller, she was fantastic and went above and beyond. Her ebay account is superblue12 - I got my bag authenticated so it's no problem - i saw she also had some YSL stuff. She said she is a large retailer from South Korea, and her website is daharu.com but the website is all in korean 

anyway definitely recommend this seller for good deals!


----------



## Lena186

enayan said:


> I bought a brand new matte calfskin Antigona in medium black for $1860. Not sure how good this price is but I thought it was a steal! I also really recommend the seller, she was fantastic and went above and beyond. Her ebay account is superblue12 - I got my bag authenticated so it's no problem - i saw she also had some YSL stuff. She said she is a large retailer from South Korea, and her website is daharu.com but the website is all in korean
> 
> anyway definitely recommend this seller for good deals!



If it was a preowned bag, then the price is a bit high. But if you really like the bag and that it was in pristine condition, then hope you'll enjoy it


----------



## enayan

Lena186 said:


> If it was a preowned bag, then the price is a bit high. But if you really like the bag and that it was in pristine condition, then hope you'll enjoy it



No it was brand new still has wrapping around it!


----------



## rometje

Glamnatic said:


> Does anyone know where I could possible find a nightingale with the panther print? Thanks!!


I don't know if this is the panther print you are looking for but L'inde Le Palais is selling a pony skin medium nightingale with panther print. I think they ship worldwide.  

http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/15421


----------



## bumblebe

enayan said:


> I bought a brand new matte calfskin Antigona in medium black for $1860. Not sure how good this price is but I thought it was a steal! I also really recommend the seller, she was fantastic and went above and beyond. Her ebay account is superblue12 - I got my bag authenticated so it's no problem - i saw she also had some YSL stuff. She said she is a large retailer from South Korea, and her website is daharu.com but the website is all in korean
> 
> anyway definitely recommend this seller for good deals!


Hey, I checked out the seller on eBay because I am interested in purchasing an Antigona. I am confused about this large one they are selling, it is listed as calf leather but looks grainy up close, shouldn't it be lamb leather then since I know the shiny Antigona is the one that is made out of calf leather? I just wanted to be sure of the seller's authenticity. Was the bag you purchased the same looking as the large one they are selling? Thanks! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121156247247&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## GemsBerry

Medium light blue Gale in goat on Farfetch for $1358 http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...htingale-tote-item-10368899.aspx?storeid=9258


----------



## sandc

NWT Black Gale on Bonz for a really good price. Love this bag. $1595

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BNW...ilver-HW-Black-Grained-Goatskin-Bag/122161143


----------



## KazzJulez

HEAD TO www.mynetsale.com


MASSIVE Givenchy sale! Its all 50% off Antigonas.
I just bought mine in Sand


----------



## Miss.Peke

Umm.. there has been do many posts about mynetsale selling fakes...


----------



## Miss.Peke

Typo do = so


----------



## KazzJulez

Really?
Because I spoke to a few girls who have purchased from there and their bags were all authentic.

And Mynetsale guarantee authenticity.. whilst also giving the option of a full refund if youre not happy with the product.


----------



## Miss.Peke

Do a quick search for them in this forum & vogue, or even google for reviews. Been tempted, but thought I would do some research first & decided not to after reading all the bad reviews.


----------



## Yvon_tran

I saw 2 nightingales on Ruelala this morning !


----------



## Crackberry

KazzJulez said:


> Really?
> Because I spoke to a few girls who have purchased from there and their bags were all authentic.
> 
> And Mynetsale guarantee authenticity.. whilst also giving the option of a full refund if youre not happy with the product.



I have never heard of a business NOT guaranteeing authenticity.
They are as authentic as my foot.

The ONLY reason they have been doing refunds is because SO many people posted about their bags being fake and demanding refunds.
Last month their official policy was only return for credit.

I think if they offer a refund on the sale page then you know for sure it is fake.


----------



## Chronos

http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/Category.jsp?d=Womens&n=s#mySelections

Givenchy Nightingales on sale at www.forwardforward.com (in case link doesn't work). Just click on their sale tab and you can then select the designer on the lefthand side of the screen. The sale just started this morning.

Micro goatskin linen $933
Medium lambskin red $1414
Medium goatskin pale blue $1356
Medium goatskin moroccan blue $1356
Large goatskin moroccan blue $1452

I live in the US but under their shipping policy, they do mention that they ship internationally.


----------



## Lena186

I had this pair for awhile now, and I love the style and everything but it is literally one of the most uncomfortable boots/sandals I've ever bought. They hurt so bag each time I put them on...any suggestions?


----------



## Lena186

Also I'm so in love with the Podium ankle booties, does anyone own them? And how comfortable are they?


----------



## BagBeast

Dr. Schols under the strap or wherever it hurs


----------



## Lena186

BagBeast said:


> Dr. Schols under the strap or wherever it hurs



I will give it a try, many thanks


----------



## nata88

Givenchy Nightingale Shopper Tote 50% off http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/giv...ote-00505022282033.html?index=31&cgid=BARNEYS


----------



## melikey

Medium Pandora in black goat skin with silver hardware at Bluefly for 1450! There are some Pepe leather ones in burgundy and charcoal as well for 1445!


----------



## grispoivre

Tejus Handle Medium Nightingale - $799
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ate&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-AOgplM01K80AWTpHT5mg_g

Medium Lambskin Nightingale - $679
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ate&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-Hbl8gFHbg177Vj9j36Xyuw


----------



## NANI1972

grispoivre said:


> Tejus Handle Medium Nightingale - $799
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ate&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-AOgplM01K80AWTpHT5mg_g
> 
> Medium Lambskin Nightingale - $679
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ate&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-Hbl8gFHbg177Vj9j36Xyuw



How did you find these? When I go on the sight (without using the links you provided) I can't find the bags. Inquiring mind wants to know! Thanks!


----------



## diYchante

A moroccan blue nightingale was on sale on Forward, but just when I added it to my basket, I left my laptop for a while to grab my wallet then suddenly it's gone. Sad! I cannot imagine how december sale would be, i will stay in front of my laptop with wallet on my hand all the time!


----------



## blue_acid

can nightingales be scored in UK outlets like Bicester? Or do they ever go on sale in the department stores?


----------



## 123delirious

grispoivre said:


> Tejus Handle Medium Nightingale - $799
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ate&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-AOgplM01K80AWTpHT5mg_g
> 
> Medium Lambskin Nightingale - $679
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ate&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-Hbl8gFHbg177Vj9j36Xyuw



Clicked to add the med lambskin to my cart only to find that it's out of stock :cry:


----------



## Rocket_girl

123delirious said:


> Clicked to add the med lambskin to my cart only to find that it's out of stock :cry:



so is the Tejus handle lambskin version. would be nice if they took them down when sold out! unless it means there could be more--still at sale price... just might keep checking


----------



## lalal0ve

I want to get one from ****** but am nervous to pay for taxes and duties to ship to Canada. Has any Canadians purchased from ****** before and how much in taxes and duties were you charged?


----------



## purse-nality

Dfs Manila:

Small Panda pepe leather, emerald - $1400  
Small Ant shiny cowhide, burgundy/camel beige/black - $1600
Med Ant shiny cowhide, burgundy/camel beige/black - $1700
Small Ant goat skin, grey/aubergine - $1800
Med Ant goat skin, grey/aubergine - $1900 
Ant clutch, neon red/black/aubergine/burg/stamped croc grey & emerald - $945-up

Others in stock (no price info): mini pandas, wristlet, structured panda, obsedia snake chain clutch, ant stamped croc w/ pyramid details, ant w/ shiny grainy/textured leather, lucs, nightingales (luv emerald!), and more.


----------



## bostonchic

Black medium lambskin nightingale - NWT

I have this particular bag and love it for its retro feel.  A personal friend in the consignment business is selling this one.  She's very reputable.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321233866342&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## ikim23

A beautiful Givenchy mini Nightingale in emerald is at the Yonge/Gerrard Marshalls in Toronto for $999. My photo keeps failing to load


----------



## foxgal

Canadian Givenchy lovers - Costco.ca has some Antigonas and Nightingales!!!! http://www.costco.ca/handbags.html


----------



## Xyp

hi
is there any reputable sites that will have a sale soon? xmas or boxing day sale. I really want the Antigona
Thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

Fashionphile has a NWOT Medium Grey Antigona on sale for $1886!!

http://www.fashionphile.com/GIVENCHY-Chevre-Leather-Medium-Antigona-Duffel-Elephant-Grey-NEW-47082#


----------



## BagBeast

Barneys is pre-selling starting today 11/21. Run! Black, brown, cream, tan nightingales. A lot of pandors. Not sure of the colors.


----------



## amoree

Anyone seen the lace Bambi Sweater anywhere? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 if anyone has a recommended SA's email contact that would be great!


----------



## mary79

Some lovely Givenchys here! I bought a beautiful Pandora from them a few weeks ago at a fabulous discount. 

http://www.enamoda.com


----------



## authenticplease

Hi ladies!
Jeffrey's Atl is starting sale today!    30% off retail. 






Contact William at 404-237-9000. They are closed Thanksgiving(Thursday) but open Friday at 8am.


----------



## lignecpq

authenticplease said:


> Hi ladies!
> Jeffrey's Atl is starting sale today!    30% off retail.
> View attachment 2411725
> 
> 
> View attachment 2411727
> 
> 
> Contact William at 404-237-9000. They are closed Thanksgiving(Thursday) but open Friday at 8am.


Thanks for the info! Are these the only Givenchy bags on sale at Jeffrey's in Atl? I'm looking for a nightingale shopper tote and was hoping to get a great deal.


----------



## authenticplease

lignecpq said:


> Thanks for the info! Are these the only Givenchy bags on sale at Jeffrey's in Atl? I'm looking for a nightingale shopper tote and was hoping to get a great deal.



Those were the only three out for 30% sale.


----------



## yuki920923

Ruelala has some amazing Antigonas and Nightingales! e.g. Croc embossed ants around 1950 and nightingales around 1800! Under the "Gazillion Gifts - Luxe gifts sale)

(If you do not have an account, here the linked for an invitation: http://www.ruelala.com/invite/yzhu76)


----------



## missbellamama

ssense.com has a few bags and wallets....


----------



## GemsBerry

L'inde has some Gales, Antigonas, Lucrezias and Pandas on sale for 30% off http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/women/black_friday_aw13/bags?idProduttore=4


----------



## gymangel812

has anyone seen the rottweiler tote on sale (or any dog shirt)?


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Bergdorf Goodman has a bunch of Givenchy bags on sale, including some colored / patterned Antigonas, a small printed Lucrezia, printed and colored Pandoras, and some Nightingales.

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Sale/Handbags/cat421106_cat205700_cat000000/c.cat#userConstrainedResults=true&refinements=4294948822,&page=1&pageSize=30&sort=PCS_SORT&definitionPath=/nm/commerce/pagedef/template/EndecaDriven&allStoresInput=false


----------



## cwestern

Looks like SSENSE put more GIVENCHY bags on sale tonight - http://www.ssense.com/women/sale/givenchy/bags


----------



## cwestern

And so did FORWARD by Elysewalker.com. There are some beautiful GIVENCHY bags on sale here - http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/Category.jsp?d=Womens&n=s#mySelections


----------



## Unclesams26

There are a few gales and antigona's at 30% off if you are a harrods rewards card member


----------



## hrhsunshine

The Neiman Marcus at the Somerset Collection Mall in Troy Michigan still has a medium Moroccan Blue Nightingale in goatskin.


----------



## hrhsunshine

An assortment of Givenchy bags on Bonanza.com

http://www.bonanza.com


----------



## ryrybaby12

hrhsunshine said:


> The Neiman Marcus at the Somerset Collection Mall in Troy Michigan still has a medium Moroccan Blue Nightingale in goatskin.


Bet she is stunning...


----------



## x_ninja

My Barneys has a small aubergine lucrezia on 40% off! Pm for info!


----------



## kaori

Hopefully someone on this forum can nab this Medium Nightingale Zanzi bag in RED on sale now for $1414 from BG online. Good luck!

Nightingale Zanzi Medium - Red


----------



## Gvamty

Ssense just did a cut that brought a few givenchy bags downt o 50%. I just snagged the Aubergine Nightingale. Yay!

http://www.ssense.com/women/sale/givenchy/bags


----------



## missbellamama

Gvamty said:


> Ssense just did a cut that brought a few givenchy bags downt o 50%. I just snagged the Aubergine Nightingale. Yay!
> 
> http://www.ssense.com/women/sale/givenchy/bags


...got  same one too 50% off    double yea!!!


----------



## x_ninja

Gvamty said:


> Ssense just did a cut that brought a few givenchy bags downt o 50%. I just snagged the Aubergine Nightingale. Yay!
> 
> http://www.ssense.com/women/sale/givenchy/bags



Thank you for posting! I snagged the same beauty for my mom! Triple Yay!!!


----------



## Gvamty

missbellamama said:


> ...got  same one too 50% off    double yea!!!







x_ninja said:


> Thank you for posting! I snagged the same beauty for my mom! Triple Yay!!!




Woohoo, congrats! That is such a great price for this bag. There is a reveal thread for the same bag, incase you guys, like me cannot wait  to see some real life pics before the bag arrives.

http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/first-nightingale-love-838340.html


----------



## missbellamama

Gvamty said:


> Woohoo, congrats! That is such a great price for this bag. There is a reveal thread for the same bag, incase you guys, like me cannot wait  to see some real life pics before the bag arrives.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/first-nightingale-love-838340.html


...ssense just shipped, I'm in Canada, should see it by Wednesday or Thursday... yea to us all!!


look forward to our "reveals"!


----------



## Gvamty

Mine shipped too. I placed a order last dec and got my stuff in 4 days. Hopefully it'll be the same this yr too. Can't wait!


----------



## Aluxe

Congrats on your new bags (and the one purchased for a mommy), girls!


----------



## missbellamama

thanks, Aluxe, it's great to have this forum to share the websites we find for all the super deals now and to come ...!


----------



## x_ninja

missbellamama said:


> ...ssense just shipped, I'm in Canada, should see it by Wednesday or Thursday... yea to us all!!
> 
> 
> look forward to our "reveals"!



I am in Canada as well. I ordered something last week and it's taking almost 2 weeks to arrive. For some reason they didn't ship 'til Thursday when I ordered on Monday morning. 

Didn't receive my shipping confirmation for this nightingale yet, hope to get it before Christmas!


----------



## jclaybo

gymangel812 said:


> has anyone seen the rottweiler tote on sale (or any dog shirt)?



I would like to know as well!! I see its on back order at Bergdorfs till May!!! ahhhh


----------



## StephanieChow

Hey all...

Any idea where I can find Givenchy Nightingale Ring Beige Tote bag with metal ring and Givenchy Antigona in black and white with a good sales or deal??
I want to buy a Christmas gift for my mom.. Help please..  

I've attached the pictures below though..


----------



## hoamechua

There is one medium nightingale in beige for $1414---if you download forwardforward iphone app, it will have have 15% off code online, just search

http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=GIVE-WY96&d=Womens

http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=GIVE-WY170


----------



## gianelle

Hello   I am looking to buy my FIRST Givenchy. I was considering the smooth shiny black Gucci Lady Lock satchel, but now I want the Small Antigona in shiny black. Luisa Viaroma and Bergdorf both have it for $1965. I haven't seen it anywhere else. I am hesitant to buy now because there may be after-Christmas sales. At the same time, I'm afraid that since only 2 places have the specific Antigona I want, they might sell out if I keep waiting until after Christmas. 

Does anyone know of anywhere else that is selling the Small Shiny Black Antigona? Any deals available? Thanks for your help!


----------



## missbellamama

missbellamama said:


> thanks, Aluxe, it's great to have this forum to share the websites we find for all the super deals now and to come ...!


..it has arrived..more to follow..


----------



## Gvamty

missbellamama said:


> ..it has arrived..more to follow..




Woot woot! Please post pics soon. Mine arrived too but the post office left a notice since I'm stuck at work!! So regretting not using my work address. I probably can't pickup mine until Saturday.


----------



## Gvamty

Call me crazy but I left work early to go pick her up! So amazing! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
here is a sneak peak!


----------



## Butterlite

Gvamty said:


> Call me crazy but I left work early to go pick her up! So amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2436478
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a sneak peak!



Can't wait to see the whole thing! Love the color so far!


----------



## Aluxe

missbellamama said:


> ..it has arrived..more to follow..



Oh yay!

And now....We want a reveal!


----------



## wobertow

Hello ladies! I'm so happy I found this thread! I got a micro nightingale on sale at saks for 30% off. I still haven't used it. I was wondering if anyone here has one and how they feel abt it? Do u think it's too small? Thanks everyone!


----------



## AGirlLovesItaly

Hi, sorry to interrupt! Anybody knows where I can still find a *lamb* skin nightingale in Moroccan Blue? I searched everywhere, seems like they are completely sold out... Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

weiweile said:


> Hi, sorry to interrupt! Anybody knows where I can still find a *lamb* skin nightingale in Moroccan Blue? I searched everywhere, seems like they are completely sold out... Thank you!




Not sure if you can find an MB in lambskin anymore but the SS2014 season has "bright blue" that looks incredibly similar to MB.


----------



## missbellamama

having the most difficult time posting pics of my aubergine gale.. arghh!!


----------



## Gvamty

I'm hover the exact same problem daylight seems to be what she responds best to.


----------



## missbellamama

Took the pics ...that went ok, but posting..getting something about a security token...reading some prior posts ...and what Vlad has suggested. ..I will keep trying


----------



## shmigadoodle

Hi there.  I'm desperately looking for this bag:
http://www.harrods.com/product/anti...=LS&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-9nmT5UiDwUbzCukIHPBRpQ

If someone spots it, please PM me!!  Thanks so much and Happy Holidays!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

missbellamama said:


> Took the pics ...that went ok, but posting..getting something about a security token...reading some prior posts ...and what Vlad has suggested. ..I will keep trying



If you load ur pix via photobucket or flickr, it works.  That is how I do it.


----------



## missbellamama

hrhsunshine said:


> If you load ur pix via photobucket or flickr, it works.  That is how I do it.


thank you, hrh will certainly give it a try with my next reveal...but after this haul, it may be a while...( unless...that yellow antigonia , u guys were discussing in another thread AND I can get in a medium )!! ...keep us up-to-date !!!


----------



## PollyGal

Hi all, 
I am desperately seeking the Roses scarf - I missed it on NAP - can anyone let me know if they have seen one - thanks in advance!


----------



## Unclesams26

Another heads up Harrods have some Lu's and box Pandora's with up to 50% off and some half price scarves www.harrods.com


----------



## hoamechua

hrhsunshine said:


> Not sure if you can find an MB in lambskin anymore but the SS2014 season has "bright blue" that looks incredibly similar to MB.



Here u go ---> http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=GIVE-WY132&d=Womens

don't forget to order via iphone app with coupon code "iforward15"


----------



## hrhsunshine

weiweile said:


> Hi, sorry to interrupt! Anybody knows where I can still find a *lamb* skin nightingale in Moroccan Blue? I searched everywhere, seems like they are completely sold out... Thank you!





hoamechua said:


> Here u go ---> http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=GIVE-WY132&d=Womens
> 
> don't forget to order via iphone app with coupon code "iforward15"



Weiwei:  Hoamechua was kind enough to post a link for you.  If this is not the size you want, I would say the new spring collection's "bright blue" will be a great color for you.


----------



## wobertow

Unclesams26 said:


> Another heads up Harrods have some Lu's and box Pandora's with up to 50% off and some half price scarves www.harrods.com




Thanks for sharing this intel!&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Glamnatic

celinephoeung said:


> View attachment 2440473
> 
> My SA just sent me this photo of the aubergine nightingale--I am maxed out on handbags for the season but maybe one of you may be interested. Her number is 602-885-6765




Does she has email? Whats the price??


----------



## Gvamty

Glamnatic said:


> Does she has email? Whats the price??




If it's from Barneys then I believe it's 1399$


----------



## TochB

Hello! I just purchased my first Givenchy bag. I don't know how to add pictures from a website so I will add a link. Please let me know what you think. Thanks.

http://www.cruisefashion.co.uk/givenchy-lucrezia-grab-bag-771527


----------



## cwestern

farfetch just put a bunch of Givenchy bags on sale - http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo.../items.aspx#ps=1&pv=60&oby=10&lsf=1&f1d0=3064


----------



## gianelle

cwestern said:


> farfetch just put a bunch of Givenchy bags on sale - http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo.../items.aspx#ps=1&pv=60&oby=10&lsf=1&f1d0=3064



That link doesn't work....


----------



## cinnabun4chu

gianelle said:


> That link doesn't work....



http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo.../items.aspx#ps=2&pv=60&oby=10&lsf=1&f1d0=3064


----------



## cwestern

Sorry, just have to do a search for Givenchy bags - http://www.farfetch.com/


----------



## sharbear508

Has anyone seen any Antigonas on sale recently? It looks like I missed some earlier this month...

TIA!


----------



## lolaluvsu

Anyone looking for a large pebbled plum nightingale? Neiman Marcus Beverly Hills has one on sale for $1300. Please ask for Seyla. The number is 310-550-5900. (It wasn't the style I was looking for.)


----------



## whtcldjd

there is an orange medium pandora available at barneys.com for $1199

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=00505022285232


----------



## AGirlLovesItaly

hrhsunshine said:


> Weiwei:  Hoamechua was kind enough to post a link for you.  If this is not the size you want, I would say the new spring collection's "bright blue" will be a great color for you.


Thank you su much for your help ladies!! Definitely looking forward to get a lambskin medium nightingale in bright blue soon. Hopefully Erica at HG bags would have it available so I don't have to pay tax


----------



## whtcldjd

i was just at Nordstrom at south coast plaza earlier today and saw this lucrezia tote.  it's 60% off.  marked down to $1000 (orig $2500).

sorry, I do not have the name of any SAs there. but here is their number & you can ask for designer handbags (714) 549-8300.


----------



## lolaluvsu

At BH Neimans, ask for Seyla.


----------



## gianelle

Please....if anyone sees a black Lucrezia in Lizard please let me know.


----------



## shmigadoodle

Ahhhh!!!  I got the bag.  So excited.  Thanks for posting!!!



lolaluvsu said:


> At BH Neimans, ask for Seyla.


----------



## lolaluvsu

shmigadoodle said:


> Ahhhh!!!  I got the bag.  So excited.  Thanks for posting!!!



So happy that Seyla was able to help you. Congrats and don't forget to post pics!


----------



## sanch118

I ordered this beauty from Nordstrom! Will get it on Monday


----------



## fashion16

sanch118 said:


> I ordered this beauty from Nordstrom! Will get it on Monday
> View attachment 2450412




i have this same leather/color/hardware combo in a Givenchy Antigona and i love it.you will love this bag!


----------



## sanch118

fashion16 said:


> i have this same leather/color/hardware combo in a Givenchy Antigona and i love it.you will love this bag!




Do they ever go on sale? I was lucky enough to snag this one at 60% off!


----------



## fashion16

sanch118 said:


> Do they ever go on sale? I was lucky enough to snag this one at 60% off!




i got mine from the reputable site hgbagsonline.com. I paid $1400 for mine so yes, major deal. i also saved on tax and got free shipping


----------



## Belladiva79

sanch118 said:


> Do they ever go on sale? I was lucky enough to snag this one at 60% off!




They always go on sale and in various stores like Saks and Barney's.


----------



## TIB

Hi there, I am new to PurseForum so please forgive me if I am posting my question in the wrong thread. Does anyone know the difference between the inner tags on the Pandoras. The one I bought from Bluefly has Givenchy/Made in Italy on one side and serial number on the reverse. Now I am looking to get another one and there is a cute one on eBay. The inner tag has Givenchy on one side and serial number and Made in Italy on the reverse. Also the clips on the shoulder strap have Givenchy engraved. My current bag from Bluefly has nothing engraved on the clips. The rest looks identical. Would those differences simply mean that these Pandoras were manufactured at different times or am I looking at a FAKE? Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## hrhsunshine

TIB said:


> Hi there, I am new to PurseForum so please forgive me if I am posting my question in the wrong thread. Does anyone know the difference between the inner tags on the Pandoras. The one I bought from Bluefly has Givenchy/Made in Italy on one side and serial number on the reverse. Now I am looking to get another one and there is a cute one on eBay. The inner tag has Givenchy on one side and serial number and Made in Italy on the reverse. Also the clips on the shoulder strap have Givenchy engraved. My current bag from Bluefly has nothing engraved on the clips. The rest looks identical. Would those differences simply mean that these Pandoras were manufactured at different times or am I looking at a FAKE? Thanks in advance for your input!



Post on the authentication thread. Read format and required photos for authenticating and then submit.


----------



## gianelle

Mini Lucrezia from MyTheresa: http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/lucrezia-mini-leather-bowling-bag-234269.html


----------



## drowsy1

DisCo said:


> I thought I'd start a thread specifically for us Givenchy lovers to share our latest shopping finds and provide intel on new colours and styles.
> 
> Right now I'm hoping someone could give info about the next line up of colours for the Pandora!
> 
> Please post if you have any info!!


Farfetch is having a sale. There are many Givenchy bags marked down, including several Antigona bags. The sale is Only available for customers in the US, CA,
AU, SG, HK, KR, CN, AZ, BR and RU.


----------



## MissNano

TheRealReal has 2 pre-loved Nightingales but viewing the listing requires sign-in:
Yellow patent $895: http://www.therealreal.com/products/givenchy-nightingale-tote-4
Green patent $995: http://www.therealreal.com/products/givenchy-nightingale-satchel-5


----------



## Gvamty

ssense has a antigona large for 50% off at ~ 1490


----------



## shmigadoodle

Small pink antigona on bluefly right now:
http://www.bluefly.com/Givenchy-fuc...-convertible-tote/SEARCH/328731101/detail.fly


----------



## kiwishopper

sanch118 said:


> I ordered this beauty from Nordstrom! Will get it on Monday
> View attachment 2450412



Look at that beautiful colour and texture!! So gorgeous! Can't wait to see more pictures!!


----------



## shmigadoodle

Bunch of bags on ruelala


----------



## shmigadoodle

Picked it up today. Beyond gorgeous...grey blue. Not nearly as light as I thought it would be. Thanks again xx




lolaluvsu said:


> So happy that Seyla was able to help you. Congrats and don't forget to post pics!


----------



## lolaluvsu

Lovely. Do U think it's heavier than a regular antigona?


----------



## shmigadoodle

I meant light in color, not in weight . I'm not a fan of light blue, but this grey blue is special
It's the same heaviness as my other ants


----------



## TwinStyle

Love the color of the antigona.


----------



## eiiv

This one looks really good! I've only seen the ice blue version before. But I think this one takes the cake over ice blue!



shmigadoodle said:


> Picked it up today. Beyond gorgeous...grey blue. Not nearly as light as I thought it would be. Thanks again xx


----------



## cinnabun4chu

GIVENCHY
Nightingale Micro Crossbody Bag in Pony Hair
Original: $2340
Sale: $1169

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=00505026774657&cgid=womens-bags&index=3


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Givenchy Envelope Clutch at Ssense
$1810 
$905 (You Save 50%) - and you get an extra 20% off (today's the last day)

http://www.ssense.com/women/product..._metal-trimmed_antigona_envelope_clutch/84587


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Givenchy
Nightingale Zanzi Leather Bag, Large
Original:$2,180.00
NOW: $981.00

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Give...4963929%2C&eItemId=prod77600116&cmCat=product


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Givenchy Black Leather Small Sugar Obsedia Shoulder Bag
Original $1555
Sale $1244 (20% off) + an extra 20% off, ends today

http://www.ssense.com/women/product/givenchy/black_leather_small_sugar_obsedia_shoulder_bag/84608


----------



## htkt

http://www.hirshleifers.com/shoelab/boots/givenchy-shark-lock-knee-high-leather-wedge-boots-black/

found this pair of boots on sale. so sad that it's not my size, really love them....


----------



## littlemisscoco

Yesterday at saks in Chevy Chase, MD they had a Large tan Nightingale in pebbled leather. I believe it was around $1150 from $2340, I don't have SA info but here is the store number: (301) 657-9000. HTH!!


----------



## littlemisscoco

they also had a large pony hair Antigona on sale, and a small lavender pandora wristlet. unfortunately I didn't take any photos, but if you interested, I'm sure an SA will be able to send you some pics. GL


----------



## cinnabun4chu

GIVENCHY
Medium Nightingale in Skin
NOW $1,368	 (Was $2,280)

http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=GIVE-WY153&d=Womens


----------



## cinnabun4chu

GIVENCHY
Micro Nightingale in Moroccan Blue
NOW $1,011	 (Was $1,555)

http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=GIVE-WY132&d=Womens


----------



## BagBeast

Nordstrom San Diego (Fashion Valley) has Antigona black and white pony hair for $1250 and HDG black bag for $874. Ask for Heidi


----------



## TwinStyle

Medium Lucrezia for 1069 at Barneys

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=00505022279194


----------



## Tarhls

GIVENCHY
Croc-Stamped Medium HDG Hobo Bag
$3,060 NOW $1,089 64% OFF

http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/giv...bo-bag-00505026775890.html?index=0&cgid=women


----------



## justa9url

shmigadoodle said:


> Picked it up today. Beyond gorgeous...grey blue. Not nearly as light as I thought it would be. Thanks again xx



Wow.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

GIVENCHY
Medium Nightingale Satchel in ponyhair
Original: $3,125
Sale: $1,559

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...t-Show?pid=00505026774671&cgid=women&index=45


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Large Nightingale in what looks like black patent - $1000.
http://www.yoox.com/us/45219936DG/item?tp=28844#cod10=45219936DG&sizeId=1


----------



## Yvon_tran

Can someone please tell me how to access the promotion link from Barney's, I've had an eyes this nightingale for ages and it was on sale and sold out, knowing I checked online everyday but from my laptop it was never on sale ! How do you guys do it please help !


----------



## sparklesandsalt

Small black Antigona available at lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/20266 for under $1500USD - use code WELCOME to get this price


----------



## TwiggyM

Medium, shiny black croc embossed Antigonas available for pre-order at Forward Forward


----------



## Mshashmount

looking for this purple antigona small
if anyone has any lead on offers pls info me 
thank youuuuu


----------



## GemsBerry

Med Nightingale in zanzi khaki, like new for $1345 on Yoogi's http://www.yoogiscloset.com/givenchy-khaki-zanzi-leather-large-nightingale-bag.html


----------



## mary79

I just ordered a Mulberry bag from this site. A pity I can't trust myself around white bags or I'd buy this one too...

http://www.highfashionsociety.com/shop/detail/1-bags/flypage/833-givenchy-pandora-bag?sef=hcfp


----------



## Glamnatic

sheils521 said:


> Amuze.com had shoes and bags on their flash sale
> 
> Here is a $50 off code for your first purchase
> 
> http://amuze.refr.cc/CH5THKM
> 
> 
> And here is a second code for $25 off
> 
> http://amuze.refr.cc/ZZXDNHB




I would not trust this website, specially coming from a user which most of its post are referred only to this website


----------



## NANI1972

Glamnatic said:


> I would not trust this website, specially coming from a user which most of its post are referred only to this website



It's a legit site, I ordered a pair of Valentino from there last week and they are authentic.


----------



## shoppingpal

Nightingale shopper in red lambskin at online barneys warehouse for $899
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
,


----------



## TwinStyle

shoppingpal said:


> Nightingale shopper in red lambskin at online barneys warehouse for $899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2540790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,


 


Thank you.  I am not sure about the shopper but I ordered it and will see if I like it when arrives.   Hopefully I will!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Mshashmount said:


> looking for this purple antigona small
> if anyone has any lead on offers pls info me
> thank youuuuu




Try Farfetch.com. They have small purple Ant in stock.
Very reputable and excellent customer service


----------



## shoppingpal

Oh yay! I'm glad someone here was able to snag it. I would have but I just bought a small gale a week ago...congrats!!! I've seen one in person in a beige color, red-lined and it was a beauty. I'm sure you will like it. Barneys warehouse is really a good place to find deals on Givenchy and Chloe bags. You just have to stalk it like I do...lol! 




TwinStyle said:


> Thank you.  I am not sure about the shopper but I ordered it and will see if I like it when arrives.   Hopefully I will!


----------



## jiffypophead

i found this bag at a tj maxx when i was in Hawaii for vacation last week! these were at a TJ Maxx in honolulu! (along with a celine bag and alexander mcqueen heroine bag).. this bag's price was $1500!


----------



## miss_t4k3n

http://m.costco.ca/Givenchy-Large-N...201&keyword=givenchy&langId=-24&storeId=10302

Costco.ca has a camel nightingale...


----------



## Mshashmount

hrhsunshine said:


> Try Farfetch.com. They have small purple Ant in stock.
> Very reputable and excellent customer service




thanks  alot!!! imma check it out


----------



## fahzybear

Mshashmount said:


> thanks  alot!!! imma check it out


Lol! I can't believe they have it at costco. That is awesome! that place has everything. even caskets.


----------



## loveable

There's a black Nightingale on sale at Farfetch:
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...e-medium-tote-item-10446927.aspx?storeid=9214

If I weren't on a ban I'd be sooo tempted to get it myself..


----------



## LuxuryLover87

nightingale on the outnet. It sold, but I have seen a few


----------



## hrhsunshine

I think someone was seeking a geometric Gbag but cannot remember gale or ant...Anyway, here is a gale in croc embossed on http://www.Bonanza.com

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/New...-Nightingale-Croc-Leather-Black-Bag/144160695


----------



## windbourne

I'm looking for the Givenchy Antonia that Morgan was given for her anniversary. I love it in green as well. Can anyone help? Please.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Yoogi's Closet and Fashionphile has some really great condition Givenchys right now.


----------



## Gvamty

M


----------



## msharp2587

fahzybear said:


> Lol! I can't believe they have it at costco. That is awesome! that place has everything. even caskets.


I never even thought of costco , too funny. THey really do have everything!


----------



## msharp2587

hrhsunshine said:


> Yoogi's Closet and Fashionphile has some really great condition Givenchys right now.


yea i got a gorgeous antigona from fashionphile the other day, its in perfect condition


----------



## msharp2587

windbourne said:


> I'm looking for the Givenchy Antonia that Morgan was given for her anniversary. I love it in green as well. Can anyone help? Please.


Im looking for that one as well. It was that episode that turned me onto givenchy! #newgivenchylover


----------



## Sandi.el

Any ladies know where I can get my hands on a Medium smooth leather Antigina in black??


----------



## cuselover

Returning this to Saks nyc : mini givenchy yellow antigona


----------



## fahzybear

I'm embarrassed to admit I watch all those trashy reality shows but Morgans purse opened my eyes to givenchy too!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

*Fashionphile* just listed a *Medium Black Shiny Antigona with GHW*
listed as excellent condition. 

http://www.fashionphile.com/GIVENCHY-Shiny-Lord-Medium-Antigona-Black-56641#


*Ann's Fabulous Finds* has two beautiful *medium nightingales*.  One is Hazel and one is Rose Pink

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/other_designers/g/givenchy


----------



## Sukiecee

I, like all of you, swoon over Antigona. I am a grad student, so I saving up for one of these is in order. (Key word SAVING UP). 

I will be heading to Paris in a few months and am wondering if the bag would be a bit cheaper in Paris? Tax? Anyone have thoughts or advice on that?

Also- A small can fit an iPad, yes?


----------



## kath.n

Sukiecee said:


> I, like all of you, swoon over Antigona. I am a grad student, so I saving up for one of these is in order. (Key word SAVING UP).
> 
> I will be heading to Paris in a few months and am wondering if the bag would be a bit cheaper in Paris? Tax? Anyone have thoughts or advice on that?
> 
> Also- A small can fit an iPad, yes?



Yes small Antigona would fit an iPad! I bought a small Antigona from Paris last May for around 1250 euro if I remember correctly, and claimed the VAT back as I'm from Australia so it was definitely much cheaper for me. Good luck!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Bergdorf Goodman listed pre-order bags from the upcoming Fall/Winter collection.
They also have a crocrodile, REAL not embossed black Antigona!


----------



## PurseACold

hrhsunshine said:


> Bergdorf Goodman listed pre-order bags from the upcoming Fall/Winter collection.
> They also have a crocrodile, REAL not embossed black Antigona!


Wow, wow, wow! Thanks for the alert. Am loving the blue nubuck Antigona....  Must restrain myself


----------



## Sandi.el

Does anyone know of a store online or in their city carrying the Shiny Medium Black Antigona (calf skin)?

I've looked everywhere 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sandi.el said:


> Does anyone know of a store online or in their city carrying the Shiny Medium Black Antigona (calf skin)?
> 
> I've looked everywhere
> 
> Thanks in advance.



It is currently listed on bergdorf goodman's website


----------



## Sandi.el

Thanks for the response Sunshine.. But it's on back order. I kinda wanted it now. But I guess I'll have to wait 'til July


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sandi.el said:


> Thanks for the response Sunshine.. But it's on back order. I kinda wanted it now. But I guess I'll have to wait 'til July



That one is a tough find.  You may be better off ordering and getting in line to receive one in a few months, rather than continue searching and possibly have a longer wait.  See if you can order and cancel if you find one earlier elsewhere.


----------



## Sandi.el

Yeah that's a good idea thanks. I'm on the list for it at Net-a-porter. But I'll do what you suggested. Thanks


----------



## angelxchild

Just wanted to share that Rue La La is having a Givenchy sale! The handbag selection is pretty good.


----------



## livo

Hello

Maybe I am lost. Not updated. But I dont see anymore the Givenchy melancholia handbag in the market.

This is my Orange Givenchy handbag.


----------



## jen1801

I just saw a large beige nightingale marked down to $1400 in Ann's fabulous finds sale corner. http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh..._designers/g/givenchy/large_beige_nightingale


----------



## hrhsunshine

Barneys Online has some bags from FW2014.  I see the new blue in a couple styles.
It is a lighter blue than the current royal / bright blue, but it is definitely not a sky blue.  Really pretty, kind of in the middle.  Close to Balenciaga's Cyclade?  You can pre-order


----------



## PurseACold

Yum. Can't stop thinking about this shade of blue.


----------



## hrhsunshine

PurseACold said:


> Yum. Can't stop thinking about this shade of blue.




Uh oh, someone could have a new obsession


----------



## hasana

Hey ladies,

Has anyone spotted an obsedia with the original design, not the loop one, in black with silver hardware anywhere? Been searching high and low for this bag.


----------



## EmilyAnne

Is it this shade of blue,  guys?
Barney's just calls it "blue,"  by the way.
It is such a striking color.


----------



## mx1

hi! would appreciate it if anyone in paris could reply on whether or not the stores still have the yellow, bright blue or orange antigonas...i am heading there soon and would love to add one to my collection


----------



## PurseACold

EmilyAnne said:


> Is it this shade of blue,  guys?
> Barney's just calls it "blue,"  by the way.
> It is such a striking color.


Yes, this is it.  Both bags are gorgeous.  Givenchy.com has an Obsedia handbag in this color too, and one of the stores (Barney's, I think) has a medium leather Antigona in this color too.


----------



## hasana

MaeNguyen said:


> Do you have a photo? I believe my SA may have shown me this bag



This is what the original design looks like.

I've never made an order through an SA, I assume they won't ship abroad as I'm currently living in Japan, but I could have it sent to a friend in Boston.

Thanks a bunch


----------



## hasana

MaeNguyen said:


> My SA had that available but I'm not sure if she still does. You should contact her to see but I know that her company ships internationally for a flat rate or to anywhere domestic for free. She sent my cousin Balenciaga sandals when my cousin was visiting in Canada and there wasn't a problem.


Is your SA working at a Givenchy boutique? Can you give me her contact details and which boutique it is so I can call and make inquiries


----------



## cleolele

Lindelepalais.com currently has a discount code EXTRA20SRG for 20% off SS14 and I believe most of the Givenchy bags are included in this!


----------



## PurseACold

Folks, there's a shiny black medium Antigona on Fashionphile.  I know a few of you have posted that you want one but haven't been able to find one, so I guess now's your chance


----------



## GemsBerry

A lot of new Antigonas on Overstock http://www.overstock.com/search?keywords=givenchy+bag&SearchType=Header
some have no return policy


----------



## csara

Hi ladies, getting ready to invest in a small antigona. Thinking black is the best option. I have a black PS1 medium, red Alexander wang Rockie and black Jimmy Choo. My Chanel's are really only for occasions but I want a new every day bag. Do the Antigona's hold up? I think mini or micro will be too small. HELP!  I really appreciate your tips and where to find the best deal.


----------



## Sandi.el

PurseACold said:


> Folks, there's a shiny black medium Antigona on Fashionphile.  I know a few of you have posted that you want one but haven't been able to find one, so I guess now's your chance




Thanks for posting. I checked it out. But with the wear n tear the price is to high. 

Thanks again for the update!


----------



## Virginiamb

I am looking to purchase my first Givenchy Nigjtingale and wondering if I should go with a medium or a micro.  Is the micro more like a crossbody bag.  Any feedback would be greatly appreciated and I am open to color suggestions too.  I am looking for new or proved/)


----------



## cookiecutter

Virginiamb said:


> I am looking to purchase my first Givenchy Nigjtingale and wondering if I should go with a medium or a micro.  Is the micro more like a crossbody bag.  Any feedback would be greatly appreciated and I am open to color suggestions too.  I am looking for new or proved/)



It may help if you look at another thread dedicated to the nightingale.  There are plenty of pictures, comparison shots and modshots to give you a good idea on how the different sizes look like while being carried. With that, you can decide based on your needs.

If you like to carry lots of stuff, then go for the medium. I have a medium and I can basically lug just about everything in it, including my mac book air. There is also a small size, which is between the medium and the micro. Don't be fooled by the small, it looks significantly smaller than the medium but it holds quite alot too. I usually carry a long wallet, a jam-packed cosmetic pouch, a smartphone, a key pouch and a sunglass case in my small gale, and it doesn't look stuffed. 

I don't own a micro but it looks really small to me. It is a crossbody and could be useful for a quick run to the store or for night outs when you don't wanna carry much with you. Maybe the micro owners can chime in on that. 

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Virginiamb

Thank you I did find a thread.  I am now thinking small


cookiecutter said:


> It may help if you look at another thread dedicated to the nightingale.  There are plenty of pictures, comparison shots and modshots to give you a good idea on how the different sizes look like while being carried. With that, you can decide based on your needs.
> 
> If you like to carry lots of stuff, then go for the medium. I have a medium and I can basically lug just about everything in it, including my mac book air. There is also a small size, which is between the medium and the micro. Don't be fooled by the small, it looks significantly smaller than the medium but it holds quite alot too. I usually carry a long wallet, a jam-packed cosmetic pouch, a smartphone, a key pouch and a sunglass case in my small gale, and it doesn't look stuffed.
> 
> I don't own a micro but it looks really small to me. It is a crossbody and could be useful for a quick run to the store or for night outs when you don't wanna carry much with you. Maybe the micro owners can chime in on that.
> 
> Good luck with your decision.


----------



## tinyturtle

csara said:


> Hi ladies, getting ready to invest in a small antigona. Thinking black is the best option. I have a black PS1 medium, red Alexander wang Rockie and black Jimmy Choo. My Chanel's are really only for occasions but I want a new every day bag. Do the Antigona's hold up? I think mini or micro will be too small. HELP!  I really appreciate your tips and where to find the best deal.


one thing i don't like about the antigona is that it doesn't have feet.  bags usually hold up better w/ feet


----------



## wobertow

Virginiamb said:


> I am looking to purchase my first Givenchy Nigjtingale and wondering if I should go with a medium or a micro.  Is the micro more like a crossbody bag.  Any feedback would be greatly appreciated and I am open to color suggestions too.  I am looking for new or proved/)




I bought a nightingale last christmas which I unfortunately had to return coz it was too small. It could only fit my wallet, iphone and car keys. It was good as a crossbody bag but the handles were too small to be carried on the wrist. I agree with what somebody commented that it might do for a quick errand or night out but probably not an everyday purse. Btw, i'm petite too at 5'1" and I still felt it was too small. Goodluck with your hunt! I hope you find what you're looking for! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tinyturtle

Overstock has some Givenchy bags right now.  10% off for new customers


----------



## Robyn Loraine

tinyturtle said:


> Overstock has some Givenchy bags right now.  10% off for new customers



I love overstock but just a note, if you buy a bag over $1000 you can't return it without escalating to the returns department, and then you have to pay return shipping.


----------



## tinyturtle

Robyn Loraine said:


> I love overstock but just a note, if you buy a bag over $1000 you can't return it without escalating to the returns department, and then you have to pay return shipping.



good to know.  i purchased 2 items.  a givenchy and a YSL.  each are under $1000, but combined they are over.  would i have to escalate?


----------



## Robyn Loraine

tinyturtle said:


> good to know.  i purchased 2 items.  a givenchy and a YSL.  each are under $1000, but combined they are over.  would i have to escalate?



I'd double check your order, attempt to return it by going through the returns page, that's the only way I found out about this policy.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Want and LOVE _*love*_ this small navy Obsedia, so super cute!   Yoogi's ships internationally just in case any of our PF friends abroad have interest!   

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbag...skin-leather-obsedia-small-crossbody-bag.html


----------



## Cynderellas

Hello everyone, I am new to the forum and I am starting my search for a medium Antigona. This forum has been very helpful. I was wondering if you would enlighten me as to when the best time to buy a bag, or when do sales occur? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Anyone have any intel on a pastel baby pink small pandora in grained leather as part of any upcoming sales? TIA!


----------



## uadjit

Robyn Loraine said:


> Anyone have any intel on a pastel baby pink small pandora in grained leather as part of any upcoming sales? TIA!



No, but there's one on Farfetch for $981.50 which isn't bad

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-small-pandora-shoulder-bag-item-10630684.aspx?storeid=9155&ffref=lp_50_

I think this is what you're looking for, right?

Edit: I just realized that the title says it's a small pandora but the picture is of a mini


----------



## hasana

LoveHandbags! said:


> Want and LOVE _*love*_ this small navy Obsedia, so super cute!   Yoogi's ships internationally just in case any of our PF friends abroad have interest!
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbag...skin-leather-obsedia-small-crossbody-bag.html


If only that bag was black it'd be in my cart right now!


----------



## NikkNak728

Robyn Loraine said:


> I love overstock but just a note, if you buy a bag over $1000 you can't return it without escalating to the returns department, and then you have to pay return shipping.




Interesting, I didn't think things bought off overstock were authentic! I never attempted because I was so afraid- so it's reputable and you have had no issues?


----------



## What to buy

Hi Anyone has any intel if Neiman Marcus has any Givenchy bags on sale?  Let me know if anyone has any SA names.  Many many thanks.  Happy shopping


----------



## PurseACold

Major, major Givenchy (and other designers) sale coming soon at Farfetch.  I just looked through the preview and to give you a taste there's a small red Antigona for just over $1,000, a large camo floral tote for $615, lots of Easy totes for under $700, lots of mini Pandora clutches for under $400, lots of Nightingales, Antigona, Lucrezias, Obsedias, etc.  Be on the lookout for this - don't know when the official sale is starting.  Without official access to the sale preview, you can't see the sale merchandise yet, but keep your eyes open for this.


----------



## uadjit

New Givenchy bags were just added at ******


----------



## oxygen.

PurseACold said:


> Major, major Givenchy (and other designers) sale coming soon at Farfetch.  I just looked through the preview and to give you a taste there's a small red Antigona for just over $1,000, a large camo floral tote for $615, lots of Easy totes for under $700, lots of mini Pandora clutches for under $400, lots of Nightingales, Antigona, Lucrezias, Obsedias, etc.  Be on the lookout for this - don't know when the official sale is starting.  Without official access to the sale preview, you can't see the sale merchandise yet, but keep your eyes open for this.



Hi thanks for posting this, but just a heads up to carefully check the model photos and dimensions. I placed an order last night on a "Small Antigona", when it fact it was a Mini. Super bummed that it was a great deal at $1200~, but had to cancel because it was the wrong size.


----------



## uadjit

Robyn Loraine said:


> Anyone have any intel on a pastel baby pink small pandora in grained leather as part of any upcoming sales? TIA!



OK. Here's an actual small for $1582 but apparently there's a sale coming up on Farfetch so maybe it will be reduced further?

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-small-pandora-shoulder-bag-item-10605563.aspx?storeid=9300&ffref=lp_123_


----------



## GemsBerry

uadjit said:


> OK. Here's an actual small for $1582 but apparently there's a sale coming up on Farfetch so maybe it will be reduced further?
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-small-pandora-shoulder-bag-item-10605563.aspx?storeid=9300&ffref=lp_123_


I have access to sale preview via email, it shows price $1345.02 for this bag


----------



## puppylove1960s

Thank you so much for sharing! I am looking for my next designer bag and i am amazed with the info that you all contribute to this forum!


----------



## kath.n

GemsBerry said:


> I have access to sale preview via email, it shoes price $1345.02 for this bag



The price might depend on your currency. I also have access to the preview sale and that bag is listed as15% off and for me it shows the sale price as $1600.68 (AUD). I hope more items are marked down when the sale starts!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

I just checked my email and it turns out I was a part of the sale preview! However I actually presaled a pink Balenciaga with Barneys, so I got a Valentino instead. BUT if anyone else wants to buy from Farfetch's sale and needs free shipping PM me and I'll give you my name-if you click the "been referred by a friend" link at checkout and put in my name, you'll get free shipping!


----------



## gymangel812

Robyn Loraine said:


> I just checked my email and it turns out I was a part of the sale preview! However I actually presaled a pink Balenciaga with Barneys, so I got a Valentino instead. BUT if anyone else wants to buy from Farfetch's sale and needs free shipping PM me and I'll give you my name-if you click the "been referred by a friend" link at checkout and put in my name, you'll get free shipping!


free shipping code doesn't work with sale items fyi


----------



## cali_to_ny

Tessabit now has 30% off until the 26th and includes Givenchy bags - just ordered a small black pandora box for around $1000! 

CODE:  PSVIP30SS14


----------



## cmoss

cali_to_ny said:


> Tessabit now has 30% off until the 26th and includes Givenchy bags - just ordered a small black pandora box for around $1000!
> 
> CODE:  PSVIP30SS14


Nice! Everytime I try to click on something on the site, an error age appears


----------



## cali_to_ny

cmoss said:


> Nice! Everytime I try to click on something on the site, an error age appears


I think their site is a little buggy, or maybe having trouble from sale traffic.  I had trouble on my iPad but was able to complete a purchase (ok - 2 purchases, got a mini pandora clutch too ) on my computer.


----------



## hasana

cmoss said:


> Nice! Everytime I try to click on something on the site, an error age appears


Yeah me too, not sure what's up with that


----------



## tam12

Does anyone know if TJ Maxx sells fakes? If they sell the real thing, this is a good deal:

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...nts/view-all/Leather-Antigona-Tote/1000020300


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

tam12 said:


> Does anyone know if TJ Maxx sells fakes? If they sell the real thing, this is a good deal:
> 
> http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...nts/view-all/Leather-Antigona-Tote/1000020300


they do, but i would always doublecheck in the authentication forum after purchase, to make sure noone pulled a crazy swap and fooled tj maxx.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

hasana said:


> This is what the original design looks like.
> 
> I've never made an order through an SA, I assume they won't ship abroad as I'm currently living in Japan, but I could have it sent to a friend in Boston.
> 
> Thanks a bunch


im confused - how is this different than the current design? I purchased mine from ssense last year. ive seen it on forward by elyse walker as well.


----------



## shoppingpal

Ongoing designer sale at Neiman Marcus and BG online and in some stores, I believe (different for each). The deals are really good!


----------



## Sandi.el

There's also sales on Farfetch


----------



## hasana

owen spunkmeyer said:


> im confused - how is this different than the current design? I purchased mine from ssense last year. ive seen it on forward by elyse walker as well.


So the design with the leather loop detailing is the newer model. I don't know why they changed it. I think the older model is much nicer. 

But yeah I'm looking for the older model in black with silver hardware. I regret not buying it when I had the chance, but I didn't know they were going to change the design.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

hasana said:


> So the design with the leather loop detailing is the newer model. I don't know why they changed it. I think the older model is much nicer.
> 
> But yeah I'm looking for the older model in black with silver hardware. I regret not buying it when I had the chance, but I didn't know they were going to change the design.




ahhh i see what you mean about the loop. agreed. i like the old detailing better, although the smoother leather looks nice. not that it helps you, but i sure am glad now i splurged and got the bag when i did. i guess you'll have to keep an eye out on the resale sites for an older one, e.g. yoogi's closet, fashionphile etc. good luck!


----------



## mona_danya

Deals from Peggy Urban
Nordstrom Seattle Designer Handbags*206-628-1255*/*206-628-1253(VM)


----------



## shoppingpal

mona_danya said:


> Deals from Peggy Urban
> Nordstrom Seattle Designer Handbags*206-628-1255*/*206-628-1253(VM)


wow, that Nightingale mini is gorgeous!!! I am only using my ipad (forgot my phone ugh!!) and I have no other way to call where I am at...do you know the sale price for this mini by any chance? TIA 

OR did anyone call her yet?


----------



## mona_danya

shoppingpal said:


> wow, that Nightingale mini is gorgeous!!! I am only using my ipad (forgot my phone ugh!!) and I have no other way to call where I am at...do you know the sale price for this mini by any chance? TIA
> 
> OR did anyone call her yet?



Its $1575 less 40 tomorrow


----------



## shoppingpal

mona_danya said:


> Its $1575 less 40 tomorrow




Thanks!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

hasana said:


> So the design with the leather loop detailing is the newer model. I don't know why they changed it. I think the older model is much nicer.
> 
> But yeah I'm looking for the older model in black with silver hardware. I regret not buying it when I had the chance, but I didn't know they were going to change the design.



Wow that new detail does nothing to improve the bag. Actually hides the stunning metalwork.


----------



## PurseACold

The Barney's designer sale has started, including some really nice Givenchy bags.  hrhsunshine, there's a gorgeous navy Lucrezia on sale.  (I'm tempted by it, but I'm going to try to sit on my hands and resist.)  Lots of nice Lucrezias in fact.


----------



## Sandi.el

There isn't much online.. Actually barely anything online. Has anyone seen a medium black Lucrezia bag when they went into a Barney's?


----------



## PurseACold

Sandi.el said:


> There isn't much online.. Actually barely anything online. Has anyone seen a medium black Lucrezia bag when they went into a Barney's?


Sandi.el, I agree.  I was hoping for more.  But if you want a Lucrezia, there are some good picks.


----------



## Sandi.el

I just had another look n I found a nice one but I guess classic black doesn't ever go on sale. Thank you


----------



## randr21

Sandi.el said:


> I just had another look n I found a nice one but I guess classic black doesn't ever go on sale. Thank you



Theres a lg quilted blk luc on sale at Madison store


----------



## Sandi.el

randr21 said:


> Theres a lg quilted blk luc on sale at Madison store




Thank you  
I'll call them after my classes


----------



## goldfish19

mona_danya said:


> Deals from Peggy Urban
> Nordstrom Seattle Designer Handbags*206-628-1255*/*206-628-1253(VM)



How much was the floral one (medium I am guessing)? And when does the sale end? Thank you!


----------



## cuselover

Any antigona marked down in small size?


----------



## Juliela

cuselover said:


> Any antigona marked down in small size?





Several small Antigonas on sale at farfetch.com -- good colors, too!


----------



## boboxu

cuselover said:


> Any antigona marked down in small size?


There's small orange, small white and small blue with snakeskin trim on sale @ saks at 30%. I got the blue small w/ snakeskin trim.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Selfridges presale for registered users. Lots of nightingales, lucrezia and antigonas at 50%.


----------



## mrdarcy

Ssense has a sale on too! Just bought one of the original style obsedias (in navy) for $778 -49% off! Bargain


----------



## sabbam

Hey im registered for the email but how do i go to the pre sale? thanks!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

sabbam said:


> Hey im registered for the email but how do i go to the pre sale? thanks!


Did you get an email? I went from there. But basically if you sign in and place items in your basket you will see them automatically go to 50% if they are in promotion. It's seasonal colours. I just bought three but will return the one I like the least. The grey luc chain bag made my heart race....let me know if you need more help


----------



## moi et mes sacs

mrdarcy said:


> Ssense has a sale on too! Just bought one of the original style obsedias (in navy) for $778 -49% off! Bargain


Nice find!


----------



## hrhsunshine

PurseACold said:


> The Barney's designer sale has started, including some really nice Givenchy bags.  hrhsunshine, there's a gorgeous navy Lucrezia on sale.  (I'm tempted by it, but I'm going to try to sit on my hands and resist.)  Lots of nice Lucrezias in fact.



I am in sale overload! Trying so hard to be good. I ordered two diff med Lucs and will decide which one I prefer when they arrive.


----------



## PurseACold

hrhsunshine said:


> I am in sale overload! Trying so hard to be good. I ordered two diff med Lucs and will decide which one I prefer when they arrive.


Can't wait to see your bounty.  I held off on Givenchy because I'm holding out for the blue nubuck Antigona.  But I did get some nice Proenza Schouler lunch clutches, an Alexander McQueen clutch, and some great dresses and shoes.


----------



## hrhsunshine

PurseACold said:


> Can't wait to see your bounty.  I held off on Givenchy because I'm holding out for the blue nubuck Antigona.  But I did get some nice Proenza Schouler lunch clutches, an Alexander McQueen clutch, and some great dresses and shoes.



Lol! U loaded up!!  I am excited to see my purchases. If I don't feel They are an ideal fit for my style, back they go.


----------



## sandysandiego

^Can't wait to see your new bag(s)!  

I got very lucky that a medium Ant in bright blue was not available or I would not have been able to resist!  




hrhsunshine said:


> Lol! U loaded up!!  I am excited to see my purchases. If I don't feel They are an ideal fit for my style, back they go.


----------



## diorhigher

I just returned a small Lucrezia in blue to Barneys at Rodeo Drive. I pre-saled it for $1249 plus tax. In case anyone's interested, it should still be there. It's a great deal but in the end, I decided to get the Antigona instead!


----------



## bluediamond35

Barneys NYC still had a green med nightingale, some micro, and lucrezias and some clutches

Bessa is a very nice SA


----------



## hrhsunshine

sandysandiego said:


> ^Can't wait to see your new bag(s)!
> 
> I got very lucky that a medium Ant in bright blue was not available or I would not have been able to resist!



Oh gosh, I was tempted by the medium bright blue ant as well. I kept telling myself that I already have TWO bright blues!


----------



## TwinStyle

Gray Pandora Box found in Tyson's Corner VA at TJ Maxx $1500. I believe the size was medium.


----------



## newbie7

Sale Givenchy from SAKS.
Please contact Stacy @610-637-1429 directly.
Green Antigona is available too


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Far Fetch has the black chain-detail Lucrezia for $2236 (its regularly $2995 at NM). I own this same Lucrezia and highly recommend! 

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...e-item-10619903.aspx?storeid=9474&ffref=lp_2_


----------



## PoliticalGal

I've been trying to track down a medium shiny orange antigona with no luck. Any leads would be appreciated. I've come across a few smalls but no medium. It doesn't have to be on sale. Thanks!


----------



## misscheng

I saw a pre-owned medium shiny orange ant on bluefly!


----------



## anonymoose410

PoliticalGal said:


> I've been trying to track down a medium shiny orange antigona with no luck. Any leads would be appreciated. I've come across a few smalls but no medium. It doesn't have to be on sale. Thanks!



 Just saw this on Farfetch! 
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...-item-10661901.aspx?storeid=9620&ffref=lp_12_

If anyone comes across a small shiny black please PLEASE let me know. I know they're hard to come by but I'm just dying for one and am kicking myself for not buying it months ago when I was seeing them everywhere. Thinking about buying from Harrod's, but I'm in the US and am worried about duties & taxes once it arrives here!


----------



## PoliticalGal

anonymoose410 said:


> Just saw this on Farfetch!
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...-item-10661901.aspx?storeid=9620&ffref=lp_12_
> 
> If anyone comes across a small shiny black please PLEASE let me know. I know they're hard to come by but I'm just dying for one and am kicking myself for not buying it months ago when I was seeing them everywhere. Thinking about buying from Harrod's, but I'm in the US and am worried about duties & taxes once it arrives here!



Thank you! Would you believe I actually purchased and returned that exact bag last week because it's actually a small. I was so disappointed when it arrived because it seemed like a great deal and I've been trying to find one for so long now. I can't believe they still have it listed incorrectly. I appreciate you taking the time to post the suggestion though!


----------



## anonymoose410

PoliticalGal said:


> Thank you! Would you believe I actually purchased and returned that exact bag last week because it's actually a small. I was so disappointed when it arrived because it seemed like a great deal and I've been trying to find one for so long now. I can't believe they still have it listed incorrectly. I appreciate you taking the time to post the suggestion though!




Aww yeah I didn't look at the model picture. Farfetch is also listing the mini bags as small so I guess it doesn't surprise me that this is wrong too. I'll keep my eyes peeled for a medium orange while I'm hunting down the Antigona I want!


----------



## am2022

Hi Cosmo
I know you don't do mod pics but can I entice with this one?
I got the Aubergine luc from Barney's thinking its going to be oxblood in color and I looked up my old Antigona
clutch which I thought was plum and the tag says Aubergine
The luc hasn't arrived but I now am stumped as I had the Aubergine color all along

I already have 2 black givenchy bags and don't know if this is different enought with the chain detail



Cosmopolitan said:


> Far Fetch has the black chain-detail Lucrezia for $2236 (its regularly $2995 at NM). I own this same Lucrezia and highly recommend!
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...e-item-10619903.aspx?storeid=9474&ffref=lp_2_


----------



## goldfish19

anonymoose410 said:


> Aww yeah I didn't look at the model picture. Farfetch is also listing the mini bags as small so I guess it doesn't surprise me that this is wrong too. I'll keep my eyes peeled for a medium orange while I'm hunting down the Antigona I want!



I am totally loving this bag but I wanted to make sure that this is a medium gale?

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...-10584992.aspx?storeid=9258&ffref=chk_bp_prod


http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...item-10604248.aspx?storeid=9383&ffref=lp_150_

It doesn't say small or medium... I am afraid they would send a small!


----------



## cookiecutter

goldfish19 said:


> I am totally loving this bag but I wanted to make sure that this is a medium gale?
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...-10584992.aspx?storeid=9258&ffref=chk_bp_prod
> 
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...item-10604248.aspx?storeid=9383&ffref=lp_150_
> 
> It doesn't say small or medium... I am afraid they would send a small!



Definitely not a small.  Looks like a medium. Happy shopping!


----------



## hrhsunshine

PoliticalGal said:


> Thank you! Would you believe I actually purchased and returned that exact bag last week because it's actually a small. I was so disappointed when it arrived because it seemed like a great deal and I've been trying to find one for so long now. I can't believe they still have it listed incorrectly. I appreciate you taking the time to post the suggestion though!





anonymoose410 said:


> Aww yeah I didn't look at the model picture. Farfetch is also listing the mini bags as small so I guess it doesn't surprise me that this is wrong too. I'll keep my eyes peeled for a medium orange while I'm hunting down the Antigona I want!



BNY does that too. They get the sizes wrong pretty frequently. You really gotta look at the measurements and prices and compare them with other retailers. Kind of a pain to have to double check but human error happens.


----------



## hrhsunshine

goldfish19 said:


> I am totally loving this bag but I wanted to make sure that this is a medium gale?
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...-10584992.aspx?storeid=9258&ffref=chk_bp_prod
> 
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...item-10604248.aspx?storeid=9383&ffref=lp_150_
> 
> It doesn't say small or medium... I am afraid they would send a small!



Agree with cookiecutter.

Based on model photos, they look like medium.  The small would look really small on girls that tall.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

amacasa said:


> Hi Cosmo
> I know you don't do mod pics but can I entice with this one?
> I got the Aubergine luc from Barney's thinking its going to be oxblood in color and I looked up my old Antigona
> clutch which I thought was plum and the tag says Aubergine
> The luc hasn't arrived but I now am stumped as I had the Aubergine color all along
> 
> I already have 2 black givenchy bags and don't know if this is different enought with the chain detail



Rosie Huntington-Whiteley has been carrying the chain-detail Lucrezia everywhere. Check out this purseblog post about it: http://www.purseblog.com/celebritie...ntington-whiteley-carries-givenchy.html?all=1


----------



## goldfish19

hrhsunshine said:


> Agree with cookiecutter.
> 
> Based on model photos, they look like medium.  The small would look really small on girls that tall.




So when shopping on farfetch, model photos are reliable? Or do measurements count, too? 

I wish there was a model number for givenchy bags just like longchamp. It would be much easier to find.


----------



## hrhsunshine

goldfish19 said:


> So when shopping on farfetch, model photos are reliable? Or do measurements count, too?
> 
> I wish there was a model number for givenchy bags just like longchamp. It would be much easier to find.



I can't say because I haven't experienced a size mistake from Farfetch. I would say from what I have seen listed, seems like the photos are pretty reliable. If there seems any discrepancy, you can always contact customer support. They are pretty good with assisting and promptness.


----------



## Virginiamb

PoliticalGal said:


> Thank you! Would you believe I actually purchased and returned that exact bag last week because it's actually a small. I was so disappointed when it arrived because it seemed like a great deal and I've been trying to find one for so long now. I can't believe they still have it listed incorrectly. I appreciate you taking the time to post the suggestion though!




Is a small really too small you think?  I was wanting a small not a micro because I have heard the medium is real big.  Just curious before I purchase one.  TIA


----------



## hrhsunshine

Virginiamb said:


> Is a small really too small you think?  I was wanting a small not a micro because I have heard the medium is real big.  Just curious before I purchase one.  TIA



The small Antigona will hold more than a birkin 30 but less than birkin 35.  It is a great daily bag for many as it fits the essentials, like a long wallet, make up case, big sunnies, phone, water bottle.


----------



## PoliticalGal

Virginiamb said:


> Is a small really too small you think?  I was wanting a small not a micro because I have heard the medium is real big.  Just curious before I purchase one.  TIA



I agree with the comment above. It seems like it would hold all of the essentials and I don't think it looks exceptionally small. I just prefer larger bags and am also 5'10" so that adds to the feeling that it is too small for me personally.


----------



## hrhsunshine

PoliticalGal said:


> I agree with the comment above. It seems like it would hold all of the essentials and I don't think it looks exceptionally small. I just prefer larger bags and am also *5'10"* so that adds to the feeling that it is too small for me personally.



What? Oh I am sooo jealous. So tired of hemming everything I buy.


----------



## goldfish19

hrhsunshine said:


> Agree with cookiecutter.
> 
> Based on model photos, they look like medium.  The small would look really small on girls that tall.



I am wondering if they are the same bag as one is goatskin while the other one is just leather?


----------



## hrhsunshine

goldfish19 said:


> I am wondering if they are the same bag as one is goatskin while the other one is just leather?



Whether goatskin or lambskin, they are both leather.  Nightingales come in different leathers.


----------



## boboxu

I'm returning the blue small Antigona with snakeskin trim back to Nordstrom, $3390 with 40% off. So if anyone interested it please pm m&#7865; for SA info. Sorry if this post is in right box, mod please move it if it isn't. Thank you


----------



## westlove

hi everyone!

does anyone know a good place to purchase a pandora mini online in grey or nude? australia has limited givenchy stockists - so far ive seen a grey one on net a porter for 1000AUD.

thanks!


----------



## pacificagal

I just saw a mini black pandora and mini antigona in white on Overstock.com.  Check it out.

I think the mini antigona is quite cute but too small for me.


----------



## goldfish19

hrhsunshine said:


> Whether goatskin or lambskin, they are both leather.  Nightingales come in different leathers.



Oh yes I know that, but I would want to know the specific type as I know goat is more expensive than lamb.


----------



## goldfish19

pacificagal said:


> I just saw a mini black pandora and mini antigona in white on Overstock.com.  Check it out.
> 
> I think the mini antigona is quite cute but too small for me.



I couldn't find the mini antigona in white.. I've been wondering if overstock is a reliable source. I've read some mixed reviews. I wanted to buy a Prada fori a few years back but hesitated due to the reviews.


----------



## randr21

Just returned 2 med green pandas to nyc store. One goat & other pepe


----------



## jennified_

goldfish19 said:


> I couldn't find the mini antigona in white.. I've been wondering if overstock is a reliable source. I've read some mixed reviews. I wanted to buy a Prada fori a few years back but hesitated due to the reviews.


 
I would like to know this as well...wanting to order the pandora box TIA!


----------



## hrhsunshine

goldfish19 said:


> Oh yes I know that, but I would want to know the specific type as I know goat is more expensive than lamb.



Yes, you're right. The goatskin retails for more.  Goatskin will have the grained leather / pebbled look. Sheepskin (pepe) will be wrinkled / crumply.  Lambskin will look pretty smooth...and so will calf. HTH


----------



## hrhsunshine

Saw a medium goatskin black Antigona at the Saks at Somerset Collection in Troy, Michigan.
The SA was shocked it was there b/c the company is apparently sold out.


----------



## hrhsunshine

PurseACold said:


> Can't wait to see your bounty.  I held off on Givenchy because I'm holding out for the blue nubuck Antigona.  But I did get some nice Proenza Schouler lunch clutches, an Alexander McQueen clutch, and some great dresses and shoes.



One of my sale purchases went back to FF today. It was the metal chain medium Lucrezia. BEAUTIFUL bag. My hubby even said it was a really cool bag.  I stared and tried many times over the past 2 days.  However, the Luc didn't bring out that feeling of utter love that my Ants do.  Have to say, when I sat her on my lap, those spikes on the bottom hurt.   Anyhooo...a stunning Luc is returning to FF's inventory so perhaps another TPFr will snatch it up.  I also have a black glazed calfskin Luc coming from BNY but I already know she will go back as my heart really belongs to one structured bag...the Antigona!  
Thank goodness for great return policies


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Givenchy bags on sale at Net-A-Porter!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Li..._Sale&designerFilter=170&excludeFilters=false


----------



## LVjudy

boboxu said:


> I'm returning the blue small Antigona with snakeskin trim back to Nordstrom, $3390 with 40% off. So if anyone interested it please pm m&#7865; for SA info. Sorry if this post is in right box, mod please move it if it isn't. Thank you



would you happen to know what other Antigona colors are on sale @ Nordstrom? I'm searching for a grey med but my store doesn't carry any Givenchy.  TIA!


----------



## alaustsen

Does anyone know if fall 2014 will include a croc embossed antigona?


----------



## PurseACold

hrhsunshine said:


> One of my sale purchases went back to FF today. It was the metal chain medium Lucrezia. BEAUTIFUL bag. My hubby even said it was a really cool bag.  I stared and tried many times over the past 2 days.  However, the Luc didn't bring out that feeling of utter love that my Ants do.  Have to say, when I sat her on my lap, those spikes on the bottom hurt.   Anyhooo...a stunning Luc is returning to FF's inventory so perhaps another TPFr will snatch it up.  I also have a black glazed calfskin Luc coming from BNY but I already know she will go back as my heart really belongs to one structured bag...the Antigona!
> Thank goodness for great return policies


I'm glad you went with your heart.  These purchases are so emotional.  I also want to love the Luc, but I don't.  The Antigona and the Pandora Box have captured my heart as structured Givenchy bags.


----------



## am2022

My med luc in smooth calf Aubergine arrived
I was ready to ship this back as I just found out that my antigona clutch was also in aubergine...
But In calf though it looked brighter than the clutch and I'm pleasantly surprised as it looks like H box leather in raisin color
Now I feel I should keep the luc and maybe I can sell my Aubergine antigona clutch ?
I really don't want  to have 2 items of the same color
I'm going to try and post pics here


----------



## hrhsunshine

PurseACold said:


> I'm glad you went with your heart.  These purchases are so emotional.  I also want to love the Luc, but I don't.  The Antigona and the Pandora Box have captured my heart as structured Givenchy bags.



Isn't it crazy how items that are equally beautiful won't equally capture your heart?  I really liked the glazed calf ALOT! It is so cool with the gunmetal hw but I didn't have that big silly grin on my face, like I have when I open a box with an Ant.  I wasn't jumping around.  When I open up a box with an Ant, I'm like a 5 y.o. kid opening up the best xmas gift. 



amacasa said:


> My med luc in smooth calf Aubergine arrived
> I was ready to ship this back as I just found out that my antigona clutch was also in aubergine...
> But In calf though it looked brighter than the clutch and I'm pleasantly surprised as it looks like H box leather in raisin color
> Now I feel I should keep the luc and maybe I can sell my Aubergine antigona clutch ?
> I really don't want  to have 2 items of the same color
> I'm going to try and post pics here



Aubergine is such a stunning rich purple. Wow! Excited to see photos.  That is tough cuz you have two items that serve totally different purposes.  Incredibly neutral too.  You can kind of see it as...well, if I had a Luc in black and a clutch in black, I wouldn't think much about that. The reason for second guessing is because aubergine IS a color, not just black. Sorry, just trying to enable....


----------



## PurseACold

In case anyone's interested, there's a gorgeous preowned medium black pony-hair Pandora Box for sale on The RealReal for a great price.


----------



## Mariapia

Some Givenchy on sale at
www.gebnegozionline.com


----------



## hrhsunshine

Forward by Elyse Walker is having a sale!!! Lots of Gbags!


----------



## shuzbabe

From my nm sa on sale org. $2500 sale price $1675. Color is metallic goatskin. Please pm me for contact info.


----------



## lolaluvsu

Tri Colored Antigona $1950 at NM. PM me for my SA's contact info.


----------



## pinktailcat

lolaluvsu said:


> Tri Colored Antigona $1950 at NM. PM me for my SA's contact info.



My SA at Saks has this gorgeous Givenchy slip-on size 36 for $455. 
PM me for SA info if you are ready to pay!! She said is beautiful!


----------



## gianelle

From EBay:  Medium Lucrezia - http://r.ebay.com/65QI1p


----------



## hrhsunshine

gianelle said:


> From EBay:  Medium Lucrezia - http://r.ebay.com/65QI1p



Pls do not post your own sale. This is against Tpf rules.


----------



## roxanana

Spotted : 40% off at L'inde le palais!

http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/12784

http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/14384

(there's a few for 40% off!)


----------



## MAGJES

lolaluvsu said:


> Tri Colored Antigona $1950 at NM. PM me for my SA's contact info.



I love this one - Is it the med?


----------



## Jana123

Givenchy snakeskin luna boots in purple! 70% off on ssense.com for only $747,00
Unfortunately my size is sold out 

https://www.ssense.com/women/product/givenchy/purple-striped-snakeskin-luna-boots/84888


----------



## Jasluxe

I'm so disappointed! I finally convinced myself to get a small black ant and I can't find it anywhere except for online but it wont be delivered until October. Thats way too long!


----------



## lolaluvsu

MAGJES said:


> I love this one - Is it the med?



yes


----------



## frmcoasttocoast

hi everyone. lauren from saks has Givenchy Nightingale Micro Bag **** Color: Pink. Was: $1,555. Now: $726.. Email to purchase: Lauren_Milstein@s5a.com


----------



## hrhsunshine

Jasluxe said:


> I'm so disappointed! I finally convinced myself to get a small black ant and I can't find it anywhere except for online but it wont be delivered until October. Thats way too long!



****** has one and she is having a sale right now! Legit seller and some of the best prices!  http://http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-givenchy-c-22_83.html


----------



## Jasluxe

hrhsunshine said:


> ****** has one and she is having a sale right now! Legit seller and some of the best prices!  http://http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-givenchy-c-22_83.html





Thank you!!! Sold!


----------



## goldfish19

frmcoasttocoast said:


> hi everyone. lauren from saks has Givenchy Nightingale Micro Bag **** Color: Pink. Was: $1,555. Now: $726.. Email to purchase: Lauren_Milstein@s5a.com




Is it light pink or fuchsia? With silver logo? Thank you!


----------



## shilly

Hello Everyone
I don't know if I am at the right place but I am looking for the GIVENCHY caged booties and ws wandering if anyone are selling a pair or because I am desparate even a replica would be ok

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/79657487130017254/

many thanks


----------



## Unclesams26

Just a quick heads up , Selfridges sale started today . There are some box Pandora's and nightingales with huge reductions


----------



## What to buy

I went to check it out. Unfortunately most bags gone. Do u know if it's usual practice for them to stock sale bags?  First time ever on their site. Thank you


----------



## moi et mes sacs

What to buy said:


> I went to check it out. Unfortunately most bags gone. Do u know if it's usual practice for them to stock sale bags?  First time ever on their site. Thank you


I think it depends on stock. I was there too today. There were floral bags but. That's all that caught my eye


----------



## What to buy

Good luck. Hope both of us will score something &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;good


----------



## Virginiamb

I am in search if this bag!


----------



## Run2004

I placed an order for medium Pandora on Thursday and it will be in my house on Monday!Free returns.Will post pictures later. http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...erMemoCode=women&CategoryId=&SubLineMemoCode=


----------



## x_ninja

I stumbled upon a purple medium luc in lamb for $869 @ Barneys. It was 60% off and I couldn't resist!!


----------



## GemsBerry

Virginiamb said:


> I am in search if this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2659405



Price as not as good but here's one http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ccid=FOF56PAWV7WZJMKADNUNEU3OMI&searchidx=143


----------



## Meebah12

x_ninja said:


> I stumbled upon a purple medium luc in lamb for $869 @ Barneys. It was 60% off and I couldn't resist!!


wow, totally understandable!!


----------



## csara

Need your OPI ladies! I found a blue small antigona with snake handles on sale for $1500 from nearby department store. I hesitated on a solid blue, purple and orange found online and have been regretting. Should I jump on it??? Here'a a photo for reference. http://www.runin2.com/en/promo-with-voucher/7664-small-snake-antigona.html


----------



## csara

LVjudy said:


> would you happen to know what other Antigona colors are on sale @ Nordstrom? I'm searching for a grey med but my store doesn't carry any Givenchy.  TIA!


I think it made it's way to Los Angeles and I'm next in line for it. What didn't you like about it? I'm torn on the blue. Sometimes I love how bold it is and other times I think it will clash with everything.


----------



## csara

hrhsunshine said:


> Oh gosh, I was tempted by the medium bright blue ant as well. I kept telling myself that I already have TWO bright blues!


Do you think the bright blue small anitgona is impractical. I'm happy to wear color in my wardrobe but does it work with more than one might expect? Thx for your OPI!


----------



## christymarie340

If anyone sees an emerald green small antigona on sale, please let me know-I'm on the hunt! TIA


----------



## hrhsunshine

csara said:


> Do you think the bright blue small anitgona is impractical. I'm happy to wear color in my wardrobe but does it work with more than one might expect? Thx for your OPI!



Most definitely! That is why I love this color so much. It is a great year round pop.  It is a pop but not as intimidating to most people like a bright red, yellow, or orange.  If u have worries about wearing a bright color, a bright blue is a great starter pop.

I have worn my bright blues with almost every color I own: beige, black, grey, yellow, pink, white, olive, and of course denim. Only color I avoid is a bright blue so I am not looking matchy matchy. I have a thread to compare small and medium bags where u can see my amazingly colorful sundress with my Ant and this is one of my fave looks. Even with a colorful outfit, she looks amazing!


----------



## csara

I want one! Thanks so much for your input. The blue really is a stunner. 





hrhsunshine said:


> Most definitely! That is why I love this color so much. It is a great year round pop.  It is a pop but not as intimidating to most people like a bright red, yellow, or orange.  If u have worries about wearing a bright color, a bright blue is a great starter pop.
> 
> I have worn my bright blues with almost every color I own: beige, black, grey, yellow, pink, white, olive, and of course denim. Only color I avoid is a bright blue so I am not looking matchy matchy. I have a thread to compare small and medium bags where u can see my amazingly colorful sundress with my Ant and this is one of my fave looks. Even with a colorful outfit, she looks amazing!


----------



## hrhsunshine

csara said:


> I want one! Thanks so much for your input. The blue really is a stunner.



Ur most welcome!


----------



## csara

hrhsunshine said:


> Ur most welcome!


I purchased the small blue with Ayers detail from Nordstrom. I couldn't refuse that sale! $1500 from $3390. So nervous yet excited!


----------



## PurseACold

csara said:


> I purchased the small blue with Ayers detail from Nordstrom. I couldn't refuse that sale! $1500 from $3390. So nervous yet excited!


Great deal!  Please post photos when she arrives!


----------



## hrhsunshine

csara said:


> I purchased the small blue with Ayers detail from Nordstrom. I couldn't refuse that sale! $1500 from $3390. So nervous yet excited!



OMG! A steal...congratulations!


----------



## gayboy

Do you think a medium or large black black goatskin antigona will ever be 50% off? I saw a large one for 50% off but it's sold out and was wondering if it's a common appaearance or is probably just a one off? I can only order online too  I was ready to buy  one for full price, but now I've seen one for 50% off I don't really want to buy one for any less than that, or not less than 40% off (I know, I'm tight!). Do you think I will be able to get one for that price any time soon? I can buy from US or UK


----------



## csara

Where did you find it for half off? If it was a department store, I'd say in all of my research, that would be a rare find. If it was eBay or another consigner, it's possible it was a replica. I've seen the antigonas marked down, but usually only the colorful ones. Although I think the minis are on sale on farfetch right now. Best of luck!


----------



## gayboy

csara said:


> Where did you find it for half off? If it was a department store, I'd say in all of my research, that would be a rare find. If it was eBay or another consigner, it's possible it was a replica. I've seen the antigonas marked down, but usually only the colorful ones. Although I think the minis are on sale on farfetch right now. Best of luck!



It was on Barney's. What's the most you've seen off, for a new one? Luckily, my boyfriend is in the US and I'm in the UK so I can order from a US or UK shop if I find anywhere with a suitable price!


----------



## csara

gayboy said:


> It was on Barney's. What's the most you've seen off, for a new one? Luckily, my boyfriend is in the US and I'm in the UK so I can order from a US or UK shop if I find anywhere with a suitable price!


I've soon bright colors for 20-40% off max.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Givenchy
'House De Givnechy' tote

http://www.shopzoeonline.com/shopping/women/item10606078.aspx


----------



## mrsinsyder

TJ Maxx has them ...

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/quickview.jsp?pr


----------



## the_lvlady

x_ninja said:


> I stumbled upon a purple medium luc in lamb for $869 @ Barneys. It was 60% off and I couldn't resist!!



Wow would love to see photos of your incredible find!


----------



## PrettyPeanut

Ladies! Firebrands just restocked the small and medium black antigona (shiny leather) this morning. They have been out of stock since Jan 2014. I did a ton of research so am very confident that they offer the best price at 1140 euros VAT excluded. Free shipping to US via DHL.

http://www.firebrands.it/shopping-online/givenchy


----------



## oxygen.

PrettyPeanut said:


> Ladies! Firebrands just restocked the small and medium black antigona (shiny leather) this morning. They have been out of stock since Jan 2014. I did a ton of research so am very confident that they offer the best price at 1140 euros VAT excluded. Free shipping to US via DHL.
> 
> http://www.firebrands.it/shopping-online/givenchy



Thanks! Anyone from Canada have experience using this site? With DHL, duties/taxes usually are 33%


----------



## bagaholic29

Hello All, 

Anyone of you had the chance to see if this Givenchy Bag is on sale? 

http://http://aws.revolveclothing.com/images/p/fw/z/GIVE-WY215_V1.jpg


----------



## k5ml3k

x_ninja said:


> I stumbled upon a purple medium luc in lamb for $869 @ Barneys. It was 60% off and I couldn't resist!!



Could I ask you the dimensions of your bag? I just got the green medium lucrezia according to the tag for the same price but I'm confused with the sizing...I'm not sure if I got the small or what.


----------



## x_ninja

the_lvlady said:


> Wow would love to see photos of your incredible find!





k5ml3k said:


> Could I ask you the dimensions of your bag? I just got the green medium lucrezia according to the tag for the same price but I'm confused with the sizing...I'm not sure if I got the small or what.



Hi guys, sorry I wasn't getting any notification on my app.. Here is a picture. She is beautiful!!! 




As for the dimensions, the Barneys site says 9 height x 13 width x 7 depth. Here is the link: http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Medium-Lucrezia-Duffel/00505026771175,default,pd.html

Also, the small should have a long enough strap for cross body. The strap on the medium is much shorter.. 
Hope it helps!! Congrats on your sale find!!


----------



## mrdarcy

Wow the purple one is gorgeous! I recently got the beige on sale from lindepalais for around $985 AUD [absolute bargain on this side of the world- everything is so marked up here  ] The colour is a nice neutral but I just find that the big seems too big and bulky and I'm 5'8 :S Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## k5ml3k

x_ninja said:


> Hi guys, sorry I wasn't getting any notification on my app.. Here is a picture. She is beautiful!!!
> 
> View attachment 2681868
> 
> 
> As for the dimensions, the Barneys site says 9 height x 13 width x 7 depth. Here is the link: http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Medium-Lucrezia-Duffel/00505026771175,default,pd.html
> 
> Also, the small should have a long enough strap for cross body. The strap on the medium is much shorter..
> Hope it helps!! Congrats on your sale find!!



Oh that purple is gorgeous! Congrats!! But yeah, I was trying to figure out how to differentiate between the 2 sizes as they say the same dimensions for both sizes on the barneys website. I'll have to check the strap on mine. Thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

More bags for FW2014!

Just spotted a chocolate brown Nubuck Med Antigona on http://www.lindelepalais.com
Simply delish!!!


----------



## PurseACold

hrhsunshine said:


> More bags for FW2014!
> 
> Just spotted a chocolate brown Nubuck Med Antigona on http://www.lindelepalais.com
> Simply delish!!!


I know. It's gorgeous for anyone wanting a rich brown bag.


----------



## x_ninja

mrdarcy said:


> Wow the purple one is gorgeous! I recently got the beige on sale from lindepalais for around $985 AUD [absolute bargain on this side of the world- everything is so marked up here  ] The colour is a nice neutral but I just find that the big seems too big and bulky and I'm 5'8 :S Anyone else have this problem?



Congrats on your sale find. You are so lucky to score a neutral! Please post pictures if you can. 

I think the size just takes time to get used to. I'm 5'9 and this is my second luc. When I got my first one. I was skeptical but I ended up using it for 2 months straight! When in doubt Google pictures of Rosie Huntington Whitney. She has the medium and it looks fantastic on her. Lol. 



k5ml3k said:


> Oh that purple is gorgeous! Congrats!! But yeah, I was trying to figure out how to differentiate between the 2 sizes as they say the same dimensions for both sizes on the barneys website. I'll have to check the strap on mine. Thanks!



I bought my mom a small at first cut as well. If I remember correctly, the retail price difference was very small.. 

I put a ruler to my medium for you. It's 9" width x 12" length x 7" depth. If I see my mom this weekend I'll try to measure hers.


----------



## k5ml3k

x_ninja said:


> Congrats on your sale find. You are so lucky to score a neutral! Please post pictures if you can.
> 
> I think the size just takes time to get used to. I'm 5'9 and this is my second luc. When I got my first one. I was skeptical but I ended up using it for 2 months straight! When in doubt Google pictures of Rosie Huntington Whitney. She has the medium and it looks fantastic on her. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought my mom a small at first cut as well. If I remember correctly, the retail price difference was very small..
> 
> I put a ruler to my medium for you. It's 9" width x 12" length x 7" depth. If I see my mom this weekend I'll try to measure hers.



Thanks! I'll remeasure mine again to see.


----------



## hrhsunshine

PurseACold said:


> I know. It's gorgeous for anyone wanting a rich brown bag.



Totally! Seriously luxurious. I am eager to feel one at the store when if they get any.


----------



## csara

Blue medium antigona for 30% off. I don't have experience with this site though. http://www.theclutcher.com/en-US/product/6041


----------



## randr21

BG NYC has sm & med shiny light grey ant, and BNY has sm & med grained dark grey ant.


----------



## anonymoose410

PoliticalGal said:


> I've been trying to track down a medium shiny orange antigona with no luck. Any leads would be appreciated. I've come across a few smalls but no medium. It doesn't have to be on sale. Thanks!




I don't know if you're still looking for this, but MyHabit had a medium orange in shiny calf leather for $1639. It's sold out now but you can add yourself to the wait list - in my experience, anything I've added myself to the wait list for has come back and become available for purchase again.


----------



## k5ml3k

randr21 said:


> BG NYC has sm & med shiny light grey ant, and BNY has sm & med grained dark grey ant.




 Do you know how much they were?


----------



## randr21

k5ml3k said:


> Do you know how much they were?



The shiny light grey sm was 19xx, and med usually around 200 more.

The darker grained grey med is 23xx, so I'd imagine the sm is 200 less.


----------



## dodgygirl

Ssense has a further 20% all sale items (markdown included in price already..). There is the pink canvas floral camo medium antigona shopping tote and blue obsedia (newer version) on sale~


----------



## BagBeast

Light pink mini antigona at bergdorfgoodman website. $1186


----------



## LVLux

csara said:


> Blue medium antigona for 30% off. I don't have experience with this site though. http://www.theclutcher.com/en-US/product/6041



I would love to know if they are an Authentic site too and if anyone knows if the price includes the Duty or if it is added after delivery?


----------



## HelenaHanbasket

Hautelook.com has a sale going on with some Givenchy pandoras and Lucrezias. A nice Balenciaga, too.
https://www.hautelook.com/event/57480#product_18277485


----------



## PurseACold

Rue La La has a bunch of Givenchy bags (Anti, Luc, Pandora, Obsedia, ...) for sale this weekend.


----------



## HelenaHanbasket

PurseACold said:


> Rue La La has a bunch of Givenchy bags (Anti, Luc, Pandora, Obsedia, ...) for sale this weekend.


Thank you! 
I ordered the red Luc.


----------



## PurseACold

HelenaHanbasket said:


> Thank you!
> I ordered the red Luc.


Ooh, yay.  I debated the red Obsedia tote, but I'm on a ban for now.


----------



## MissMandyU

Hi everyone!
I'm super new to the site, and so far i'm addicted! lol. I found this small blue python handle ant on forwardforward.com on sale for $2373.00. Does anyone have experience with this site? I put the bag in my check out, but it didn't charge me tax on my total. Thought that was weird as they are apparently located in CA. Any advice would be awesome! Thanks.
http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=GIVE-WY212&d=Womens


----------



## PurseACold

MissMandyU said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm super new to the site, and so far i'm addicted! lol. I found this small blue python handle ant on forwardforward.com on sale for $2373.00. Does anyone have experience with this site? I put the bag in my check out, but it didn't charge me tax on my total. Thought that was weird as they are apparently located in CA. Any advice would be awesome! Thanks.
> http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=GIVE-WY212&d=Womens


forwardforward.com is totally legit.  Not sure why, but they don't charge sales tax.


----------



## nikimenz

Hi Everyone, 

I'm new so I can't post a new topic. 

I just ordered the ANTIGONA ROTTWEILER from Farfetch. 
However, the logo is in gold hardware. 







When I look through the internet (I went to Barneys) I noticed that their rottweiler's logo is in black. 






I'm worried I ordered a fake, am I over reacting? Or is there two different logo colours?


Thanks in advance


----------



## Designerhbgirl

So sad, the one I want sold out. If anyone sees the medium black lucrezia on sale please pm me : )


----------



## jaserendipituy

MissMandyU said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm super new to the site, and so far i'm addicted! lol. I found this small blue python handle ant on forwardforward.com on sale for $2373.00. Does anyone have experience with this site? I put the bag in my check out, but it didn't charge me tax on my total. Thought that was weird as they are apparently located in CA. Any advice would be awesome! Thanks.
> http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=GIVE-WY212&d=Womens


Hey let me know if you land up buying this bag. I just want to see if you get duties and taxes charged and how much. I intend on buying a bag from here but i will wait till i hear back from you...
Good luck on yr purchase...


----------



## jaserendipituy

Designerhbgirl said:


> So sad, the one I want sold out. If anyone sees the medium black lucrezia on sale please pm me : )



I just saw this one i don't if this is the one you want but it is medium black lucrezia

http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=GIVE-WY223&d=Womens


----------



## jaserendipituy

nikimenz said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new so I can't post a new topic.
> 
> I just ordered the ANTIGONA ROTTWEILER from Farfetch.
> However, the logo is in gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I look through the internet (I went to Barneys) I noticed that their rottweiler's logo is in black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm worried I ordered a fake, am I over reacting? Or is there two different logo colours?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



I would suggest mailing givenchy directly...


----------



## LVLux

I am looking for the new pebbled gold Antigona in Medium-I have seen it in small online but not the medium. TIA


----------



## MissMandyU

OK everyone! so i'm pretty excited right now! I just ordered my very first Givenchy bag! Actually this is my first luxury bag ever!! http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?d=F&s=B&c=GIVENCHY&product=GIVE-WY212
Here it is! On sale from forwardforward.com. So i'm pretty proud of myself for finding this beauty on sale as it is! On top of that I did some researching and discovered that there is a promo code if you use their iphone app! FOR 15% off your total! With no tax and free shipping (this site doesn't charge tax) my total at checkout was $2,017.05 US 
 This is going to be the longest 2 days of my life waiting for my baby!


----------



## sparks1007

Great price MissMandy. Congrats! Can't wait to see it styled in mod shots. I'd love to see it "dressed down".


----------



## MsTotes

Thanks for the info MissMandy about the promo code, I just snagged a pair of repettos! Please reveal your bag when you get it


----------



## jaserendipituy

MissMandyU said:


> OK everyone! so i'm pretty excited right now! I just ordered my very first Givenchy bag! Actually this is my first luxury bag ever!! http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?d=F&s=B&c=GIVENCHY&product=GIVE-WY212
> Here it is! On sale from forwardforward.com. So i'm pretty proud of myself for finding this beauty on sale as it is! On top of that I did some researching and discovered that there is a promo code if you use their iphone app! FOR 15% off your total! With no tax and free shipping (this site doesn't charge tax) my total at checkout was $2,017.05 US
> This is going to be the longest 2 days of my life waiting for my baby!



Mandy do let me know how much they charge you for duties...coz it will be coming from the US so i am sure there will be duties coz the website says that duties and taxes might get charged...I read their shipping policy. so let me know as i have an eye no one bag on that website.

Congrats on yr new bags...do post pics


----------



## uhhkate

PurseACold said:


> forwardforward.com is totally legit.  Not sure why, but they don't charge sales tax.



Agreed - completely legit 

I think sales tax depends where you're located. They might not have their tax tables set up correctly but they definitely charged me tax for a purchase in CA. I used to know online sales tax rules better but I'm not sure they'd charge tax for a buyer outside of CA.


----------



## missjellybean

MissMandyU said:


> OK everyone! so i'm pretty excited right now! I just ordered my very first Givenchy bag! Actually this is my first luxury bag ever!! http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?d=F&s=B&c=GIVENCHY&product=GIVE-WY212
> Here it is! On sale from forwardforward.com. So i'm pretty proud of myself for finding this beauty on sale as it is! On top of that I did some researching and discovered that there is a promo code if you use their iphone app! FOR 15% off your total! With no tax and free shipping (this site doesn't charge tax) my total at checkout was $2,017.05 US
> This is going to be the longest 2 days of my life waiting for my baby!


Great buy! Im interested in the medium red. Please update us on the duty charges.


----------



## Pylfie

PrettyPeanut said:


> Ladies! Firebrands just restocked the small and medium black antigona (shiny leather) this morning. They have been out of stock since Jan 2014. I did a ton of research so am very confident that they offer the best price at 1140 euros VAT excluded. Free shipping to US via DHL.
> 
> http://www.firebrands.it/shopping-online/givenchy




Thanks a lot for this!! I've been searching for a small black shiny antigona at the best price and this website indeed offers that, so far! Would like to ask if anyone from Singapore has tried buying from them? Will I definitely get charged for duties?


----------



## ninarella

a few givenchy bags are on sale on myhabit.com! obsedias, antigonas and small clutches...


----------



## PurseACold

Belle & Clive is also having a sale on Givenchy today.  One of the best deals is for an Antigona envelope clutch for $780.  Antigonas, Nightingales, Obsedias too.


----------



## missmoimoi

jaserendipituy said:


> I just saw this one i don't if this is the one you want but it is medium black lucrezia
> 
> http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=GIVE-WY223&d=Womens



Sigh...I will wallow in sadness with you.  I just let this bag slip through my fingers today.  I believe it was a med but not sure because I'm not an expert on Lucrezia.  It was the most common size but maybe it's a large?  Like I said, I'm not sure.  It was not a small or mini size, however.

Anyway, it arrived today from another Holts store and it was marked down!  $16xx CAD but I have bought an awful lot of premier designer stuff this year already so...within 5 mins of putting her back on the shelf after trying her on, playing with her; another woman grabbed her and bought her.  Damn...classic gorgeous black bag and it's too late 

Sorry for rambling on about this


----------



## rasc

Someone posted about the site firebrands.com. Is that a legit site to buy authentic Givenchy bags. I went on the site and it would be much cheaper if I bought it from them, but I don't know if it's a legit site or not. I can't find the original post from that poster that posted about that website.


----------



## PurseACold

I remember a lot of people were admiring the grey embossed croc Antigona bag, but it had sold out.  I am not sure it's the best deal, but I thought I'd post this buying opportunity for anyone who felt they missed out: https://www.vaunte.com/items/givenchy-grey-handbag-968122443


----------



## MsTotes

Large blue gale for $1799 at Tjmaxx: 

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/q...29789&categoryId=cat830011p&colorId=NS1003546


----------



## MsTotes

Another large gale on sale $1799

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/q...29783&categoryId=cat830011p&colorId=NS1003495


----------



## shopjulynne

I dont't usually post here but my SA at Coplons has this small givenchy on hold for me, it's about $389 after 75% off! Final sale and no returns are allowed! please pm is anyone is ready to buy. According to her, the color is pale blue.


----------



## shopjulynne

same SA also has this orange mini bag for 75% off. PM if ready to purchase.


----------



## wobertow

shopjulynne said:


> I dont't usually post here but my SA at Coplons has this small givenchy on hold for me, it's about $389 after 75% off! Final sale and no returns are allowed! please pm is anyone is ready to buy. According to her, the color is pale blue.
> View attachment 2720787




Hi!!! I just pm'ed u. I am super interested&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039; thanks for posting. Pls pm me ur sa info. Thanks  again!!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## shopjulynne

wobertow said:


> Hi!!! I just pm'ed u. I am super interested&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039; thanks for posting. Pls pm me ur sa info. Thanks  again!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app



I just replied to your PM, good luck


----------



## goldfish19

shopjulynne said:


> I just replied to your PM, good luck




I also pm'd you. Are there any left?


----------



## leirre

shopjulynne said:


> same SA also has this orange mini bag for 75% off. PM if ready to purchase.
> View attachment 2720942



Hi there, is the blue a small or mini? I'm unsure bc the strap is adjustable like those in the mini bags. Are the blue and the orange the same size?


----------



## shoppingpal

Are they still available? I pm'd you. Thanks. 


shopjulynne said:


> same SA also has this orange mini bag for 75% off. PM if ready to purchase.
> View attachment 2720942


----------



## dorres

wobertow said:


> Hi!!! I just pm'ed u. I am super interested&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039; thanks for posting. Pls pm me ur sa info. Thanks  again!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app




I am trying to PM you. Your inbox is full.


----------



## bluediamond35

I called Coplon's and they are sold out  

Congrats to whoever got the bags!


----------



## Sandi.el

Missed out on those


----------



## wobertow

bluediamond35 said:


> I called Coplon's and they are sold out
> 
> Congrats to whoever got the bags!




Thanks!! So excited for it to arrive in the mail.
&#9786;&#65039;




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## What to buy

Congrats!!!!! You are so lucky.


----------



## PurseACold

Can't definitively vouch for authenticity (others have asked here about firebrands.it, but no one has given an answer, if I remember correctly), but if you're interested in an amazing price on a medium Pandora Box, check out http://www.firebrands.it/shoppingonline/woman/givenchy-29.


----------



## PurseACold

Lots of great Givenchy bags on Ruelala today (Antis, Pandas, Nightingales, Obsedias, Easy). Good prices.


----------



## scrumpy

Gorgeous orange Antigona on reputable site Naughtipidgins Nest

http://www.naughtipidginsnest.co.uk...gonia-Medium-in-Smooth-Coral-Leather-New.html


----------



## michellelimmy9

PurseACold said:


> Can't definitively vouch for authenticity (others have asked here about firebrands.it, but no one has given an answer, if I remember correctly), but if you're interested in an amazing price on a medium Pandora Box, check out http://www.firebrands.it/shoppingonline/woman/givenchy-29.




i ordered from them yesterday!! i hope that the bag is authentic! will authenticate it first and tell you all whether the web is selling fake/authentic products.


----------



## michellelimmy9

rasc said:


> Someone posted about the site firebrands.com. Is that a legit site to buy authentic Givenchy bags. I went on the site and it would be much cheaper if I bought it from them, but I don't know if it's a legit site or not. I can't find the original post from that poster that posted about that website.




i hope it is!!! fingerscrossed.


----------



## missmoimoi

Recent haul from dwntwn Winners!  This is the med Nightingale in carmine red.


----------



## AnnaFreud

missmoimoi said:


> Recent haul from dwntwn Winners!  This is the med Nightingale in carmine red.
> View attachment 2749057




Lucky!! It's gorgeous! Is Winners like the State's TJMaxx?


----------



## missmoimoi

AnnaFreud said:


> Lucky!! It's gorgeous! Is Winners like the State's TJMaxx?



Yes, they are owned by the same company so we have "Winners" and Marshall's up here.  I don't know why they didn't use the name TJMaxx up here?

This is my 2nd med Nightingale and I found my other one at Winners too!!!!!


----------



## Tifabella

Got this on Sunday at Winners on College St., Toronto. I am amazed that Winners carries these sorta things. I haven't cut the tags yet but I don't think I'll be able to bring it back. 

I think it's the medium size. Beautiful condition, hardware came wrapped and dust bag, leather swatch were all there.  The only iffy thing is they punched a security tag into the fabric part of the zipper, but there are no visible holes so I guess it's fine. 

Oh, and Bachelor in Paradise finale in the background lol


----------



## missmoimoi

Tifabella said:


> Got this on Sunday at Winners on College St., Toronto. I am amazed that Winners carries these sorta things. I haven't cut the tags yet but I don't think I'll be able to bring it back.
> 
> I think it's the medium size. Beautiful condition, hardware came wrapped and dust bag, leather swatch were all there.  The only iffy thing is they punched a security tag into the fabric part of the zipper, but there are no visible holes so I guess it's fine.
> 
> Oh, and Bachelor in Paradise finale in the background lol




Wow!  I'd grab this too and keep. 
I almost bought the black version at Holts about a month ago marked down to $16xx, but I hesitated and she slipped through my fingers. 

Congrats!


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmoimoi said:


> Recent haul from dwntwn Winners!  This is the med Nightingale in carmine red.
> View attachment 2749057



Awesome find! Bag twins!!


----------



## Tifabella

missmoimoi said:


> Wow!  I'd grab this too and keep.
> I almost bought the black version at Holts about a month ago marked down to $16xx, but I hesitated and she slipped through my fingers.
> 
> Congrats!


Ooh I really like it in black. I didn't know the classic colours ever went on sale at Holts, otherwise I would stalk more often. 

I saw on Winners' Instagram, two separate posts of people finding black Lucrezia recently in Toronto, and also in blue. 

Keep a lookout for returns!


----------



## missmoimoi

Tifabella said:


> Ooh I really like it in black. I didn't know the classic colours ever went on sale at Holts, otherwise I would stalk more often.
> 
> I saw on Winners' Instagram, two separate posts of people finding black Lucrezia recently in Toronto, and also in blue.
> 
> Keep a lookout for returns!



Yes - I was shocked to find a classic combo Lucrezia marked down.  It had just arrived the morning I saw it (I wonder which store it came from?) only the one black with champagne light gold hardware...but I put her down for 5 mins because I'm really not "supposed" to be buying any more handbags and within 5 mins, another woman snatched her up and bought her.  Granted, I already have some divine classic black handbags already...what can I say?  Can't have them all...sigh

Some time ago, I almost bought the brown croc/lizard embossed mix Lucrezia at Holts because it was 60% off or more but in the end, I didn't love it, so from that perspective, it wasn't a bargain.

I love, love, love your classic red Lucrezia - gasp worthy!


----------



## missmoimoi

hrhsunshine said:


> Awesome find! Bag twins!!



Thank you!  I LOVE your mod shots of this bag - they are etched in my mind


----------



## Tifabella

missmoimoi said:


> Yes - I was shocked to find a classic combo Lucrezia marked down.  It had just arrived the morning I saw it (I wonder which store it came from?) only the one black with champagne light gold hardware...but I put her down for 5 mins because I'm really not "supposed" to be buying any more handbags and within 5 mins, another woman snatched her up and bought her.  Granted, I already have some divine classic black handbags already...what can I say?  Can't have them all...sigh
> 
> Some time ago, I almost bought the brown croc/lizard embossed mix Lucrezia at Holts because it was 60% off or more but in the end, I didn't love it, so from that perspective, it wasn't a bargain.
> 
> I love, love, love your classic red Lucrezia - gasp worthy!


Thanks! 

Lol you always remember the ones that got away. I've regretted not buying things enough to now have a buy now, return later policy. 

I also have a black Antigona, so I would be hesitant to get the black Lucrezia, even though I love it. The red gives me more justification that it's a totally different bag and therefore it's ok to keep!


----------



## missmoimoi

Tifabella said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Lol you always remember the ones that got away. I've regretted not buying things enough to now have a buy now, return later policy.
> 
> I also have a black Antigona, so I would be hesitant to get the black Lucrezia, even though I love it. The red gives me more justification that it's a totally different bag and therefore it's ok to keep!




OMG, I have a black med anti too!  I had no excuse to buy after modeling her and playing with the Luc...enjoy your red Luc!


----------



## Mopiko

michellelimmy9 said:


> i ordered from them yesterday!! i hope that the bag is authentic! will authenticate it first and tell you all whether the web is selling fake/authentic products.


any update on this?
i am too attempted to purchase from firebands.it


----------



## michellelimmy9

Mopiko said:


> any update on this?
> i am too attempted to purchase from firebands.it




just got my mini antigona! it was perfect the wrapping and packaging was so cute. too bad i didnt take a pict. but here is my antigona.


----------



## missmoimoi

Holy Moly - look what I just scored at dwntwn Winners today:  med 100% calf Lucrezia - the insert does not state the official designer colour but safe to call it cobalt, I guess.  There is a very pretty lavender undertone to this blue.  I have been pining for the perfect bright blue handbag for a long time and wished for the old YSL Chyc in royal blue but I'm over the moon with this.  Seeing as how premier designer prices have been going through the roof, I am keeping this find from Winners!!!  I will return other items I recently bought/ordered from Coach since SV Coach bag prices are climbing upwards and this Lucrezia price tag inched downwards.  This is in mint condition - no scratches on the spines/ribs and I know I will have to be aware of these vulnerable spots.  This is my 2nd Givenchy score at Winners in Sept but I'm keeping this too!  I will give up the Coach Rhyder 33 bags even though I really, really like the ones I picked.  I don't want another pile up of spare handbags at home again and I just received a cheque from my consignment store - good timing!


----------



## missmoimoi

Tifabella said:


> Ooh I really like it in black. I didn't know the classic colours ever went on sale at Holts, otherwise I would stalk more often.
> 
> I saw on Winners' Instagram, two separate posts of people finding black Lucrezia recently in Toronto, and also in blue.
> 
> Keep a lookout for returns!



I found the blue Luc today!  I posted a pic already.  It's the most gorgeous shade of cobalt blue with a hint of violet undertone.


----------



## Wudge

missmoimoi said:


> Holy Moly - look what I just scored at dwntwn Winners today:  med 100% calf Lucrezia - the insert does not state the official designer colour but safe to call it cobalt, I guess.  There is a very pretty lavender undertone to this blue.  I have been pining for the perfect bright blue handbag for a long time and wished for the old YSL Chyc in royal blue but I'm over the moon with this.  Seeing as how premier designer prices have been going through the roof, I am keeping this find from Winners!!!  I will return other items I recently bought/ordered from Coach since SV Coach bag prices are climbing upwards and this Lucrezia price tag inched downwards.  This is in mint condition - no scratches on the spines/ribs and I know I will have to be aware of these vulnerable spots.  This is my 2nd Givenchy score at Winners in Sept but I'm keeping this too!  I will give up the Coach Rhyder 33 bags even though I really, really like the ones I picked.  I don't want another pile up of spare handbags at home again and I just received a cheque from my consignment store - good timing!



That's pre-loved? WOW!!! It looks brand new! What a wonderful find. Congratulations.


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmoimoi said:


> Holy Moly - look what I just scored at dwntwn Winners today:  med 100% calf Lucrezia - the insert does not state the official designer colour but safe to call it cobalt, I guess.  There is a very pretty lavender undertone to this blue.  I have been pining for the perfect bright blue handbag for a long time and wished for the old YSL Chyc in royal blue but I'm over the moon with this.  Seeing as how premier designer prices have been going through the roof, I am keeping this find from Winners!!!  I will return other items I recently bought/ordered from Coach since SV Coach bag prices are climbing upwards and this Lucrezia price tag inched downwards.  This is in mint condition - no scratches on the spines/ribs and I know I will have to be aware of these vulnerable spots.  This is my 2nd Givenchy score at Winners in Sept but I'm keeping this too!  I will give up the Coach Rhyder 33 bags even though I really, really like the ones I picked.  I don't want another pile up of spare handbags at home again and I just received a cheque from my consignment store - good timing!




What a great find! Lucky duck! The stars were aligned for you!
Are you sure that is a calfskin bag?


----------



## missmoimoi

Wudge said:


> That's pre-loved? WOW!!! It looks brand new! What a wonderful find. Congratulations.




Not pre-loved. She's brand new!  She's so adorable - not as bulky as med Antigona because she's going to hang a bit, she's thick but softer &#128515;


----------



## missmoimoi

hrhsunshine said:


> What a great find! Lucky duck! The stars were aligned for you!
> Are you sure that is a calfskin bag?




The card inside says 100% calf with blue leather swatch. Are most med Luc bags cow?  It's very thick leather but soft and pliable. It feels the same as the black one at Holts that got away. 

Current stock at Holts are beige and black with chain detail - the leather has slight grain so not smooth matte.


----------



## ElainePG

Givenchy Micro Nightengale just went up for auction on eBay by trusted TPF member:

New with tags
Starting bid: $1400
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Micro-Nightengal-/271612073542?


----------



## missmoimoi

hrhsunshine said:


> What a great find! Lucky duck! The stars were aligned for you!
> Are you sure that is a calfskin bag?



Maybe the stars are aligned for me or maybe I'd better stop walking into Winners - I'm going to go broke 

I never gave much thought about the leather and this is my first Lucrezia.  After searching online, I see that lambskin appears to be No 1 (?) but BG has a burgundy one on pre-order that is calfskin, no description of the lining.  I came across another calfskin black but I'm not sure if that was Barney's or wherever.  Then there's the sugar Goatskin (which is what is in stock at local Holt Renfrew now).  Royal blue is sold out but it's got black twill lining and mine is micro suede (just like the black Lucrezia that got away earlier in August at Holts for $16xx).

I'm just really floored with what's showing up at Winners this year - they are getting current on trend stock!  The pricier bags have been large YSL Sac de Jour $1799, Fendi 2Jours, Valentino bags are very $.  An adorable small orange Pandora showed up in the Spring but I did not want to pay $1299 for a small bag and orange is no longer on my current "want" list.


----------



## Tifabella

missmoimoi said:


> Holy Moly - look what I just scored at dwntwn Winners today:  med 100% calf Lucrezia - the insert does not state the official designer colour but safe to call it cobalt, I guess.  There is a very pretty lavender undertone to this blue.  I have been pining for the perfect bright blue handbag for a long time and wished for the old YSL Chyc in royal blue but I'm over the moon with this.  Seeing as how premier designer prices have been going through the roof, I am keeping this find from Winners!!!  I will return other items I recently bought/ordered from Coach since SV Coach bag prices are climbing upwards and this Lucrezia price tag inched downwards.  This is in mint condition - no scratches on the spines/ribs and I know I will have to be aware of these vulnerable spots.  This is my 2nd Givenchy score at Winners in Sept but I'm keeping this too!  I will give up the Coach Rhyder 33 bags even though I really, really like the ones I picked.  I don't want another pile up of spare handbags at home again and I just received a cheque from my consignment store - good timing!


I loooove this!! I bet you didn't have to think very long about this one. I wouldn't have!


----------



## Tifabella

missmoimoi said:


> I found the blue Luc today!  I posted a pic already.  It's the most gorgeous shade of cobalt blue with a hint of violet undertone.


I'm so jealous! This was also at the Winners in Toronto but the manager said someone bought it 

Maybe I need to take a trip out to Vancouver Winners


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmoimoi said:


> The card inside says 100% calf with blue leather swatch. Are most med Luc bags cow?  It's very thick leather but soft and pliable. It feels the same as the black one at Holts that got away.
> 
> Current stock at Holts are beige and black with chain detail - the leather has slight grain so not smooth matte.




OMG, that is amazing the stock they have and the prices!!! Wow, so the card says capfskin? There u go! Most of the smooth leather Luca are lambskin but they can change it up. I know they have the goatskin and the very pebbled calfskin. Well, congrats on your find. I am green with envy. No way would I ever find such treasures where I live.


----------



## shoppingpal

Congrats!!! Great find! How much was it sold for??




missmoimoi said:


> Holy Moly - look what I just scored at dwntwn Winners today:  med 100% calf Lucrezia - the insert does not state the official designer colour but safe to call it cobalt, I guess.  There is a very pretty lavender undertone to this blue.  I have been pining for the perfect bright blue handbag for a long time and wished for the old YSL Chyc in royal blue but I'm over the moon with this.  Seeing as how premier designer prices have been going through the roof, I am keeping this find from Winners!!!  I will return other items I recently bought/ordered from Coach since SV Coach bag prices are climbing upwards and this Lucrezia price tag inched downwards.  This is in mint condition - no scratches on the spines/ribs and I know I will have to be aware of these vulnerable spots.  This is my 2nd Givenchy score at Winners in Sept but I'm keeping this too!  I will give up the Coach Rhyder 33 bags even though I really, really like the ones I picked.  I don't want another pile up of spare handbags at home again and I just received a cheque from my consignment store - good timing!


----------



## missmoimoi

shoppingpal said:


> Congrats!!! Great find! How much was it sold for??



It's 1499 cad, med nightingales are 1299.  Earlier this year, small sugar pandora was 1299, med pepe pandora was 1499 or even 1599?  Large navy YSL Sac de Jour was 1799 or 1899, I forget.  Med Fendi 2Jour tricolr was 1499, I think?  Valentino bags are really $$$ still imo.

I'm just really shocked and amazed at the stuff that's showing up at dwntwn Winners - I'm in big trouble if I continue to check them out.  When I find a bag I really want and it's 1499 or less - it's usually a GO.


----------



## missmoimoi

hrhsunshine said:


> OMG, that is amazing the stock they have and the prices!!! Wow, so the card says capfskin? There u go! Most of the smooth leather Luca are lambskin but they can change it up. I know they have the goatskin and the very pebbled calfskin. Well, congrats on your find. I am green with envy. No way would I ever find such treasures where I live.



I assumed you're in the US?  Don't you get heaps of premier designer bags at TJ Maxx, Marshalls and outlets?  You even have Tods Outlets, don't you?

I rely on Winners and big mark downs at Holt Renfrew or SSense boutique in Montreal.  I have considered ordering from Lane Crawford but other than that, I have never imported expensive bags.

I'm glad the bag is calf - I have some bags in lambskin and while they are smooth like a baby's bottom, I know lamb is more delicate, isn't it?  Yea, I'm really happy - I returned a Coach colorblock Workwear Rhyder 33 after I bought the bright blue Luc even though I got 25% off the Rhyder.  I have a red nubuck Coach Rhyder 33 on order and I tried to cancel it but I cannot.  When it arrives, I can return her though.  She might be lovely but the red nubuck Coach bag costs me 800 cad - at these prices, I'd rather keep my Givenchy Lucrezia for 1499.  I also just received a chq in the mail from my consignment store - good timing!


----------



## Viana

Lindeleparis has orange lucrezia med $1144, (30% off) ! & other giv bags.. nightingales..

http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/women/designer/givenchy/bags?currPage=2

Im after a small pink (the reddish pink) antigona if anyone's seen it on sale that canship to uk or australia??


----------



## missmoimoi

Tifabella said:


> I loooove this!! I bet you didn't have to think very long about this one. I wouldn't have!



When I saw her, another woman was considering the bag and she was on her phone with GF discussing it.  I thought for sure she was buying the bag but I still lingered nearby - I was curious about the price.  So here I was, skulking around this other woman LOL

To my amazement, she let the bag go and walked away.  I grabbed her immediately to inspect - the price tag did not disappoint.  The same bag (in blk) was 1689 or whatever at Holts recently so this was 1499 and I tell you - I LOVE this shade of blue (I see a hint of violet undertone).  I can't go visit Winners anymore - what would I do if I saw a red one like yours???  I'd faint.


----------



## Tifabella

missmoimoi said:


> When I saw her, another woman was considering the bag and she was on her phone with GF discussing it.  I thought for sure she was buying the bag but I still lingered nearby - I was curious about the price.  So here I was, skulking around this other woman LOL
> 
> To my amazement, she let the bag go and walked away.  I grabbed her immediately to inspect - the price tag did not disappoint.  The same bag (in blk) was 1689 or whatever at Holts recently so this was 1499 and I tell you - I LOVE this shade of blue (I see a hint of violet undertone).  I can't go visit Winners anymore - what would I do if I saw a red one like yours???  I'd faint.


Lol I would stalk the woman too, and would have celebrated when she let go. The blue is gorgeous! I also got mine for 1499. 

I never ordered from ssense before but was contemplating getting the Antigona from them. It was the shiny leather one, which was cheaper than the non-shiny. I decided on the non-shiny version from Farfetch, which at 2200 including all shipping and duties, I thought was a good deal. Holts had it for 2450 before tax.


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmoimoi said:


> I assumed you're in the US?  Don't you get heaps of premier designer bags at TJ Maxx, Marshalls and outlets?  You even have Tods Outlets, don't you?
> 
> I rely on Winners and big mark downs at Holt Renfrew or SSense boutique in Montreal.  I have considered ordering from Lane Crawford but other than that, I have never imported expensive bags.
> 
> I'm glad the bag is calf - I have some bags in lambskin and while they are smooth like a baby's bottom, I know lamb is more delicate, isn't it?  Yea, I'm really happy - I returned a Coach colorblock Workwear Rhyder 33 after I bought the bright blue Luc even though I got 25% off the Rhyder.  I have a red nubuck Coach Rhyder 33 on order and I tried to cancel it but I cannot.  When it arrives, I can return her though.  She might be lovely but the red nubuck Coach bag costs me 800 cad - at these prices, I'd rather keep my Givenchy Lucrezia for 1499.  I also just received a chq in the mail from my consignment store - good timing!



Yes, I am in the US. Unfortunately, the stock at stores by me are lame. No such gems for me to find. I have relied alot on overseas retailers. Often, they will have styles that are not available in the US or the few stores I can visit.

The lambskin is so soft but definitely is more delicate. So happy for you with this find! Definitely a great choice to keep the Luc and return the Coach. Even though it is more, the joy you get when wearing you Luc will likely be so much greater!


----------



## x_ninja

missmoimoi said:


> When I saw her, another woman was considering the bag and she was on her phone with GF discussing it.  I thought for sure she was buying the bag but I still lingered nearby - I was curious about the price.  So here I was, skulking around this other woman LOL
> 
> To my amazement, she let the bag go and walked away.  I grabbed her immediately to inspect - the price tag did not disappoint.  The same bag (in blk) was 1689 or whatever at Holts recently so this was 1499 and I tell you - I LOVE this shade of blue (I see a hint of violet undertone).  I can't go visit Winners anymore - what would I do if I saw a red one like yours???  I'd faint.



Big congrats!! I love the Lucrezia and this blue shade! I didn't know Winners carry high end designer bags, I may have to swing by there tomorrow during lunch.. Maybe I'll see you there!


----------



## missmoimoi

x_ninja said:


> Big congrats!! I love the Lucrezia and this blue shade! I didn't know Winners carry high end designer bags, I may have to swing by there tomorrow during lunch.. Maybe I'll see you there!





They have really improved but it's on/off.  By now, I realize their Runway Events are worthwhile but harsh on my bank account.  Here on TPF, I have posted other shopping finds (not necessarily Givenchy) but I did not buy everything LOL that would be impossible for me.


Right now, there are a couple of Fendi Zucca totes that I'd LOVE to have but I can't.  One of them isn't priced well - only a mere $50 discount compared to msrp USD at Barney's.  The other is a $350 savings compared to msrp USD at Barney's but I can't...I can't have them all especially since I found (and will keep) the blue Lucrezia...a med calfskin no less with microfiber lining!!!!


----------



## Tifabella

missmoimoi said:


> They have really improved but it's on/off.  By now, I realize their Runway Events are worthwhile but harsh on my bank account.  Here on TPF, I have posted other shopping finds (not necessarily Givenchy) but I did not buy everything LOL that would be impossible for me.
> 
> 
> Right now, there are a couple of Fendi Zucca totes that I'd LOVE to have but I can't.  One of them isn't priced well - only a mere $50 discount compared to msrp USD at Barney's.  The other is a $350 savings compared to msrp USD at Barney's but I can't...I can't have them all especially since I found (and will keep) the blue Lucrezia...a med calfskin no less with microfiber lining!!!!


If you see a sac du jour, buy it and ship it to me


----------



## missmoimoi

Tifabella said:


> If you see a sac du jour, buy it and ship it to me



Ha ha!  I've only seen one and it was the large navy; it was either 1799, 1899 or 1999 but msrp is pretty much 3k, so I suppose that's a good pice.  You know what I very nearly bought but didn't?

A Fendi 2Jours tricolor blue and it was 1499.  In the end it's ok because I don't actually care for saffiano type leather but it's a REALLY pretty bag and not heavy!

Hey, btw, does your red Lucrezia have microfiber lining?  The med Lucrezias online that have microfiber lining are extra $ otherwise, it's cotton twill I think.  I recall one SA at Holts pointing out to me that many premier designer bags are using faux suede effect for lining.

I would think that you get waaaay more designer surplus in Toronto, no?  Maybe you have more shopping competition?


----------



## Tifabella

missmoimoi said:


> Ha ha!  I've only seen one and it was the large navy; it was either 1799, 1899 or 1999 but msrp is pretty much 3k, so I suppose that's a good pice.  You know what I very nearly bought but didn't?
> 
> A Fendi 2Jours tricolor blue and it was 1499.  In the end it's ok because I don't actually care for saffiano type leather but it's a REALLY pretty bag and not heavy!
> 
> Hey, btw, does your red Lucrezia have microfiber lining?  The med Lucrezias online that have microfiber lining are extra $ otherwise, it's cotton twill I think.  I recall one SA at Holts pointing out to me that many premier designer bags are using faux suede effect for lining.
> 
> I would think that you get waaaay more designer surplus in Toronto, no?  Maybe you have more shopping competition?


That would be a really good price for that. But I prefer the smaller size - at Holts it was 2900 ish? The only thing is that is looks a lot like something I already have - but I think these days I'm accepting the fact that I like the same things over and over again.

Yes it's a black microfiber lining, with red leather trim by the zip compartment. I still haven't used it yet..still sitting with the tags on. I also have to clean out the inside, because the paper they used to stuff it left bits of paper stuck to the microfiber. My Antigona has a black twill lining. 

I think there is lots of shopping competition here. I hear of girls lining up for the doors to open to get first dibs when the Runway stuff first arrived. I personally did not know about this "Runway event" where they expect a big shipment twice a year. I always just assumed it trickled in randomly throughout the year.


----------



## missmoimoi

I haven't lined up in the wee hours for anything!  I receive email notices and invitations from Winners and Marshalls but there's really no need.  These bags are falling into my lap...landing right under my nose for Pete's Sake.  I should not walk into Winners anymore but you could say I'm addicted - force of habit when I need to get fresh air!  Look what I found today:  sharp neon red - not orange but a very orange-y scarlet red.  I love the sugar grainy goat leather and I love the med size Pandora.  It's a great casual bag!


P.S.
my blue Lucrezia has a dark beige microfiber lining.  I would have carried her by now but it's been raining - although the sun comes out in the late afternoon.


----------



## missmoimoi

Tifabella said:


> That would be a really good price for that. But I prefer the smaller size - at Holts it was 2900 ish? The only thing is that is looks a lot like something I already have - but I think these days I'm accepting the fact that I like the same things over and over again.
> 
> Yes it's a black microfiber lining, with red leather trim by the zip compartment. I still haven't used it yet..still sitting with the tags on. I also have to clean out the inside, because the paper they used to stuff it left bits of paper stuck to the microfiber. My Antigona has a black twill lining.
> 
> I think there is lots of shopping competition here. I hear of girls lining up for the doors to open to get first dibs when the Runway stuff first arrived. I personally did not know about this "Runway event" where they expect a big shipment twice a year. I always just assumed it trickled in randomly throughout the year.




Oh yes - I buy the same looking bag over and over again but different brands.  I have to stop.  How many variations of doctors satchels, bowling satchels, boston bags, double or triple zip compartment satchels can one girl have?


----------



## Tifabella

missmoimoi said:


> I haven't lined up in the wee hours for anything!  I receive email notices and invitations from Winners and Marshalls but there's really no need.  These bags are falling into my lap...landing right under my nose for Pete's Sake.  I should not walk into Winners anymore but you could say I'm addicted - force of habit when I need to get fresh air!  Look what I found today:  sharp neon red - not orange but a very orange-y scarlet red.  I love the sugar grainy goat leather and I love the med size Pandora.  It's a great casual bag!
> 
> 
> P.S.
> my blue Lucrezia has a dark beige microfiber lining.  I would have carried her by now but it's been raining - although the sun comes out in the late afternoon.


Omg lol. Did you buy it?

I always go "just for fun" and that's when I end up spending the most. 

For me, it's an obsession with totes and that general top handle shape. Lol


----------



## Lena186

I bought this medium Lucrezia a couple days ago at my local Givenchy boutique, but it didn't come with a strap shoulder pad! Is that normal? TIA




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## mahalagirl

missmoimoi said:


> I haven't lined up in the wee hours for anything!  I receive email notices and invitations from Winners and Marshalls but there's really no need.  These bags are falling into my lap...landing right under my nose for Pete's Sake.  I should not walk into Winners anymore but you could say I'm addicted - force of habit when I need to get fresh air!  Look what I found today:  sharp neon red - not orange but a very orange-y scarlet red.  I love the sugar grainy goat leather and I love the med size Pandora.  It's a great casual bag!
> 
> 
> P.S.
> my blue Lucrezia has a dark beige microfiber lining.  I would have carried her by now but it's been raining - although the sun comes out in the late afternoon.


Amazing deal! So jealous.....it seems all the stars are lining up for you 

Congrats on the new collections!


----------



## missmoimoi

mahalagirl said:


> Amazing deal! So jealous.....it seems all the stars are lining up for you
> 
> Congrats on the new collections!



Thank you.  But seriously, I had better (really) stop popping into Winners - before you know it, Christmas will be around the corner and I'll start off broke


----------



## missmoimoi

Tifabella said:


> Omg lol. Did you buy it?
> 
> I always go "just for fun" and that's when I end up spending the most.
> 
> For me, it's an obsession with totes and that general top handle shape. Lol



Yes, I bought the med red pandora.  As with everything from Winners, I have 30 days.  I'm keeping my previous 2 Gbags as it is...I really have to think hard (and serious) about a 3rd...all in Sept...eek!  Must say, each bag is a drop dead "classic" in my book.

Yea, I tend to go for double top handle satchels - so the odd crossbody/shoulder bag like pandora is great...I truly love this bag too but I wish they weren't so darn $$.


----------



## missmoimoi

Lena186 said:


> I bought this medium Lucrezia a couple days ago at my local Givenchy boutique, but it didn't come with a strap shoulder pad! Is that normal? TIA
> View attachment 2761828
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



I'm not 100% certain but I think I've seen both types at Holt Renfrew (with and without).  I'm not a Lucrezia expert by any means though.


----------



## Lena186

missmoimoi said:


> I'm not 100% certain but I think I've seen both types at Holt Renfrew (with and without).  I'm not a Lucrezia expert by any means though.



Thank you dear, and congrats on your new Lucrezia! 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## mahalagirl

missmoimoi said:


> Yes, I bought the med red pandora.  As with everything from Winners, I have 30 days.  I'm keeping my previous 2 Gbags as it is...I really have to think hard (and serious) about a 3rd...all in Sept...eek!  Must say, each bag is a drop dead "classic" in my book.
> 
> Yea, I tend to go for double top handle satchels - so the odd crossbody/shoulder bag like pandora is great...I truly love this bag too but I wish they weren't so darn $$.


Have to keep the pandora! It is such a versatile and useful bag....


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmoimoi said:


> I'm not 100% certain but I think I've seen both types at Holt Renfrew (with and without).  I'm not a Lucrezia expert by any means though.





Lena186 said:


> Thank you dear, and congrats on your new Lucrezia!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



I have seen Lucs that have and don't have that nice little pad on the strap. Not sure the what the reason is for the difference.  I am the curious type who would contact or go back to the boutique and ask.


----------



## Lena186

hrhsunshine said:


> I have seen Lucs that have and don't have that nice little pad on the strap. Not sure the what the reason is for the difference.  I am the curious type who would contact or go back to the boutique and ask.


Yes I'm planning to go back and ask, thank you


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PurseACold

I just came across a pretty royal blue Obsedia tote, size small, at RUNin2 (http://www.runin2.com/en/bags/7726-OBSEDIA-SMALL-BAG.html).  I'm not familiar with the store, but assuming the bag is authentic (I don't have any particular suspicions), it's a great price.  946 euros (which is under $1,200 USD).


----------



## hrhsunshine

PurseACold said:


> I just came across a pretty royal blue Obsedia tote, size small, at RUNin2 (http://www.runin2.com/en/bags/7726-OBSEDIA-SMALL-BAG.html).  I'm not familiar with the store, but assuming the bag is authentic (I don't have any particular suspicions), it's a great price.  946 euros (which is under $1,200 USD).



They are reputable. High-end Italian retailer.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Givenchy Small Antigona for 20% off in black smooth cow leather.

http://us.wconcept.com/antigona-small-tote-1


----------



## Viana

Hi all!

Ive finally purchased my first antigona - small red from farfetch $1543AUD inc taxes & shipping (is this a good price?) I think its the smooth calf.. Theyve got so many gorgeous colours, id have them all if i could! Im a bit nervous about farfetch & whether the bag will be authentic? &#58381; has anyone ordered from farfetch recently & if so how was the experience? Any suggestions & comments welcome pls, as im still new to purseforum & newbie when it comes to designer bags - please be kind! I havent had any responses to my recent posts about red antigonas... Bit sad...


----------



## deeth

Hi Viana, Farfetch bags are authentic, I've bought from them several times and have had nothing but good experiences each time. Congrats on your first Antigona!


----------



## Viana

Thanks, feeling more reassured now  cant wait til it arrives!!


----------



## French Lace

Viana said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Ive finally purchased my first antigona - small red from farfetch $1543AUD inc taxes & shipping (is this a good price?) I think its the smooth calf.. Theyve got so many gorgeous colours, id have them all if i could! Im a bit nervous about farfetch & whether the bag will be authentic? &#58381; has anyone ordered from farfetch recently & if so how was the experience? Any suggestions & comments welcome pls, as im still new to purseforum & newbie when it comes to designer bags - please be kind! I havent had any responses to my recent posts about red antigonas... Bit sad...



Hi Viana,

Congrats on your Antigona, what an exciting purchase! 
You will not have an issue with Farfetch, they very well respected.. They act as a centralized online store for a number of boutiques within Europe. 
The only thing I would take note of when purchasing is the measurements, I have noticed that there are 'small' Antis with measurements that indicate they are actually the mini size.

Please share photos of your beauty when you get her!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Viana said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Ive finally purchased my first antigona - small red from farfetch $1543AUD inc taxes & shipping (is this a good price?) I think its the smooth calf.. Theyve got so many gorgeous colours, id have them all if i could! Im a bit nervous about farfetch & whether the bag will be authentic? &#58381; has anyone ordered from farfetch recently & if so how was the experience? Any suggestions & comments welcome pls, as im still new to purseforum & newbie when it comes to designer bags - please be kind! I havent had any responses to my recent posts about red antigonas... Bit sad...





French Lace said:


> Hi Viana,
> 
> Congrats on your Antigona, what an exciting purchase!
> You will not have an issue with Farfetch, they very well respected.. They act as a centralized online store for a number of boutiques within Europe.
> The only thing I would take note of when purchasing is the measurements, I have noticed that there are 'small' Antis with measurements that indicate they are actually the mini size.
> 
> Please share photos of your beauty when you get her!



Hi Viana, Congrats on your purchase. FF is a great source and I have had many positive experiences with them. Sorry to hear your disappointment about inquiries on red antigonas.  What did you ask?

I agree with Frenchlace, be mindful of size descriptions and photos.  FF is not the only one that messes up on accurately depicting or labeling a bag's size.  I have seen other retailer flub on this too.  Tends to get confusing for them when a designer adds another size to a style.  They just don't obsess over the bags like we do and sometimes confuse them.


----------



## Viana

Nooooo! It was a mini.. Geesh why cant they just get it right... So sad... Now i have to shop around again. Thanks for telling me this in time ladies  i have cancelled..


----------



## hrhsunshine

Viana said:


> Nooooo! It was a mini.. Geesh why cant they just get it right... So sad... Now i have to shop around again. Thanks for telling me this in time ladies  i have cancelled..



Oh no. Barneys messes up alot too. Just make sure you get the measurements and image to match.  The mini will have that long shoulder strap while the small, med, and large Ants have a much shorter strap. Good luck!


----------



## French Lace

Viana said:


> Nooooo! It was a mini.. Geesh why cant they just get it right... So sad... Now i have to shop around again. Thanks for telling me this in time ladies  i have cancelled..



 So sorry... I have also seen a mini titled a small on Matches recently as well.
Good luck with your search, I hope something comes up for you soon


----------



## Viana

hrhsunshine said:


> Hi Viana, Congrats on your purchase. FF is a great source and I have had many positive experiences with them. Sorry to hear your disappointment about inquiries on red antigonas.  What did you ask?
> 
> I agree with Frenchlace, be mindful of size descriptions and photos.  FF is not the only one that messes up on accurately depicting or labeling a bag's size.  I have seen other retailer flub on this too.  Tends to get confusing for them when a designer adds another size to a style.  They just don't obsess over the bags like we do and sometimes confuse them.



Oh I was asking about a red antigona with pink tones..cos I saw one on ebay & it looked amazing... then I found out that there was no such color, it was just fuchsia in low lighting... no wonder no one said anything! Lol


----------



## Viana

hrhsunshine said:


> Oh no. Barneys messes up alot too. Just make sure you get the measurements and image to match.  The mini will have that long shoulder strap while the small, med, and large Ants have a much shorter strap. Good luck!



Oh I will be extra careful, now!


----------



## Viana

French Lace said:


> So sorry... I have also seen a mini titled a small on Matches recently as well.
> Good luck with your search, I hope something comes up for you soon



Thanks hun


----------



## Lanvinfiend

Whennnn are croc stamp Ants coming back?? I feel like I've been waiting for years!


----------



## hrhsunshine

BNY has the dark grey croc stamped med Ant (nubuck leather, I think) currently available. They tend to sell out quickly.


----------



## hasana

Lanvinfiend said:


> Whennnn are croc stamp Ants coming back?? I feel like I've been waiting for years!


I feel you! So sad I missed out on those croc stamped nubuck ones!! Especially the beige one!

But this season there will be an actual croc antigona...in the $$$$$$ range


----------



## x_ninja

hrhsunshine said:


> BNY has the dark grey croc stamped med Ant (nubuck leather, I think) currently available. They tend to sell out quickly.



Couldn't help but go check this beauty out..  Here is a pic. Sooo pretty. Someone please get it!


----------



## missmoimoi

hasana said:


> I feel you! So sad I missed out on those croc stamped nubuck ones!! Especially the beige one!
> 
> But this season there will be an actual croc antigona...in the $$$$$$ range




I noticed that...pre-order I think but it's almost $40k&#128561;


----------



## missmoimoi

x_ninja said:


> Couldn't help but go check this beauty out..  Here is a pic. Sooo pretty. Someone please get it!




I wish &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I love this: the colour is perfect too...is it nubuck?  Looks like nubuck which would feel divine!


----------



## Lanvinfiend

Ooh yes I've seen the nubuck, which is super pretty. Knowing me, I'd scuff it up in no time though! I really love the shiny patent croc stamp from a few years back and keep on hoping that it'll come back. I recently saw the brown croc stamp shiny leather Nightingale in a boutique -if they had it in Ant, I would have snapped it up! 

Separately, when I asked the Paris boutique SAs, they were like -welllll we only do REAL croc these days. Phooey.


----------



## x_ninja

missmoimoi said:


> I wish &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I love this: the colour is perfect too...is it nubuck?  Looks like nubuck which would feel divine!



I believe it is nubuck. I would. Love to feel it as well..  (starting to sound super creepy here..) if I didn't already have 2 antigonas I would definitely consider getting this!


----------



## zodiac_thr

Lanvinfiend said:


> Ooh yes I've seen the nubuck, which is super pretty. Knowing me, I'd scuff it up in no time though! I really love the shiny patent croc stamp from a few years back and keep on hoping that it'll come back. I recently saw the brown croc stamp shiny leather Nightingale in a boutique -if they had it in Ant, I would have snapped it up!
> 
> Separately, when I asked the Paris boutique SAs, they were like -welllll we only do REAL croc these days. Phooey.



The nubuck hold up pretty good on mine. I think i know which type of shiny croc you refer to; I saw a pic of someone have it after few years, the croc shine seem to dull down


----------



## Lanvinfiend

Thanks zodiac, that's really good to know! I always choose bags based on how hardy they are -goat over lambskin, for example. I always had the impression nubuck was like suede (easily dinged up and scratched) so it's a relief to hear that it wears well. Did you get the grey nubuck?


----------



## hrhsunshine

x_ninja said:


> I believe it is nubuck. I would. Love to feel it as well..  (starting to sound super creepy here..) if I didn't already have 2 antigonas I would definitely consider getting this!



No shame, girl.  We all know the obsession. Please, most of us don't stop at feeling...we have to sniff these things too.  Multi-sensory enjoyment. Gotta get our money's worth 



zodiac_thr said:


> The nubuck hold up pretty good on mine. I think i know which type of shiny croc you refer to; I saw a pic of someone have it after few years, the croc shine seem to dull down



Appreciate knowing yours has held up.  Nubuck feels amazing and is so scarey.  Have you treated yours with anything?  Can you share details on any wear that has shown up at all on yours?


----------



## zodiac_thr

hrhsunshine said:


> No shame, girl.  We all know the obsession. Please, most of us don't stop at feeling...we have to sniff these things too.  Multi-sensory enjoyment. Gotta get our money's worth
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate knowing yours has held up.  Nubuck feels amazing and is so scarey.  Have you treated yours with anything?  Can you share details on any wear that has shown up at all on yours?



I think the croc stamped nubuck is good at hiding small scratch, kind of wiped and it disappeared. I didn't treat my bag with anything, I was thinking of water repellent but I get lazy. The only weared I notice is on the corners/the area that normally easily to scruff on a bag (hope YKWIM  ), the color got lighter, and the leather on that part is more shinnier and don't feel as velvet.
I was eyeing the new pandora pure in nubuck but scare the scratchs would be more visible. I hope Givenchy make nubuck croc stamped back, I still want the cigar color


----------



## hrhsunshine

zodiac_thr said:


> I think the croc stamped nubuck is good at hiding small scratch, kind of wiped and it disappeared. I didn't treat my bag with anything, I was thinking of water repellent but I get lazy. The only weared I notice is on the corners/the area that normally easily to scruff on a bag (hope YKWIM  ), the color got lighter, and the leather on that part is more shinnier and don't feel as velvet.
> I was eyeing the new pandora pure in nubuck but scare the scratchs would be more visible. I hope Givenchy make nubuck croc stamped back, I still want the cigar color



Thank u so much for sharing how the nubuck wears. Very good information for anyone considering this finish. I hope you continue to gets lots of enjoyment from yours!


----------



## zodiac_thr

hrhsunshine said:


> Thank u so much for sharing how the nubuck wears. Very good information for anyone considering this finish. I hope you continue to gets lots of enjoyment from yours!



My pleasure and thank you!


----------



## ngocphan91

shopjulynne said:


> same SA also has this orange mini bag for 75% off. PM if ready to purchase.
> View attachment 2720942




I tried to pm you but couldnt Pls email me at ngocphan91@gmail.com when ur SA has Nightingale on sale again. Thanks a lot


----------



## candescent

Did anyone see the pandora box in mixed Python and wool in London? If you did, how much was it?


----------



## Unclesams26

Liberty currently have 20% off some Givenchy bags . Pandora , pandora pure , Lucrezia , antigona envelope clutch , nightingale mini , antigona waxy


----------



## rockstarmish

Hello, does anyone know when the Fall 2014 sale begins in the Givenchy boutiques?
Help!


----------



## pond23

Unclesams26 said:


> Liberty currently have 20% off some Givenchy bags . Pandora , pandora pure , Lucrezia , antigona envelope clutch , nightingale mini , antigona waxy



What colors were available for the Antigona waxy? Thank you for the info!


----------



## Unclesams26

pond23 said:


> What colors were available for the Antigona waxy? Thank you for the info!


Medium black at 20% off


----------



## hrhsunshine

BNY Online has the aubergine Lucrezia tote on sale $869 from $2185!

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...w?pid=00505026771311&cgid=womens-bags&index=7


----------



## Mbloom06

Does Liberty ship to the US?


----------



## etien

hrhsunshine said:


> BNY Online has the aubergine Lucrezia tote on sale $869 from $2185!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...w?pid=00505026771311&cgid=womens-bags&index=7


I saw this a couple days ago but when I tried to add it to my cart it says it is no longer available.  I wish they would take stuff down when it has been sold - there's an Alexander Wang bag that has been on their site for weeks now that is no longer available!

http://www.barneys.com/Alexander-Wa...ault,pd.html?gclid=CLHJsqfoscECFQsuaQodxxEAmg


----------



## hrhsunshine

etien said:


> I saw this a couple days ago but when I tried to add it to my cart it says it is no longer available.  I wish they would take stuff down when it has been sold - there's an Alexander Wang bag that has been on their site for weeks now that is no longer available!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Alexander-Wa...ault,pd.html?gclid=CLHJsqfoscECFQsuaQodxxEAmg



Bummer! That same thing has happened to me as well and even after I complete the entire purchase. They definitely need to update in real time.


----------



## ayustet

Mbloom06 said:


> Does Liberty ship to the US?


Yes they do. They charge 25 for us next day delivery.


----------



## Lanvinfiend

Ohh that's a great deal!


----------



## PurseACold

Lots of Givenchy deals on Rue La La today (Antigona, Nightingale, Pandora, Pandora Box, Obsedia, clutches, pouches, wallets) at good prices. Post if you get any goodies!


----------



## PurseACold

I know a bunch of you have been looking for the medium Antigona in grey embossed croc nubuck to little avail. FYI, there's a used version of it that I just saw available at Vestiaire Collective: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...nchy/grey-leather-antigona-bag-1259555.shtml#

The handles aren't looking totally right, but the price is very good.


----------



## PurseACold

This is a find that has me gritting my teeth.  If only I'd paid this price for my small Antigona in blue nubuck.  Looks like it might be a mispriced item (listed as the mini, but the pictures and dimensions are for the small size).  Someone better take advantage of this.  It's too good to pass up: http://www.avenuek.com/product/givenchy-antigona-mini-suede-tote-blue/88784.  $1525 for a beautiful small Antigona.


----------



## PurseACold

Lots more Givenchy (Pandora, Lucrezia, Antigona, Antigona clutch, Pandora Pure, ....) on Rue La La today.


----------



## missmoimoi

Goodness!  I walked into dwntwn Winners and saw new Givenchy bags: 3 med antigonas + small black Pandora (with giant studs).  Winners is so funny how they do their displays and mix things up with no-name bags  




med black sugar goat $1499 cad
med blue sugar goat $1499 cad
med black calfskin with metal corners $1899
small black Pandora with large silver studs $1299


----------



## cwxx

TJMaxx website runway section has some givenchy, including this medium calfskin blue pandora box for 1700
http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/q...29788&categoryId=cat830011p&colorId=NS1003546

edit - last I checked also a brown suede/leather easy tote 1,300; and what I'm pretty sure is a medium pandora pure bag in black 1,800


----------



## Ldragon

missmoimoi said:


> Goodness!  I walked into dwntwn Winners and saw new Givenchy bags: 3 med antigonas + small black Pandora (with giant studs).  Winners is so funny how they do their displays and mix things up with no-name bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> med black sugar goat $1499 cad
> med blue sugar goat $1499 cad
> med black calfskin with metal corners $1899
> small black Pandora with large silver studs $1299


Wow, are these bags made in Italy and authentic?


----------



## missmoimoi

Ldragon said:


> Wow, are these bags made in Italy and authentic?



YES!  They are authentic - I've studied them at Holt Renfrew and these are the same; made in Italy with auth cards, leather swatch inside and dust bags.  Mint condition.

I thought high end bags only showed up at TJ Maxx in the USA!


----------



## SweetP101

Crap. I'm in Toronto and looking for an Antigona.  Wonder if they have them at our Winners?


----------



## missmoimoi

SweetP101 said:


> Crap. I'm in Toronto and looking for an Antigona.  Wonder if they have them at our Winners?





I keep finding "stuff" because dwntwn Winners is close by - I can check pretty often.  This batch surprised me though because they are classic/current Antigona bags!?  I think they arrived Friday and as of yesterday morning, are all sold.  Yesterday morning, a new Gucci leather boston bag (black) with bamboo handles appeared; but by Sunday afternoon it was gone.  Since it's Xmas shopping season, all items purchased can be returned for refund by Jan 11, 2015.


Our dwntwn Winners is by far the best here in Vancouver for special finds; next is Park Royal South in West Vancouver.  Cambie is pretty sad in terms of handbags.


Good luck in Toronto!  Find out which store gets the best Runway stuff so you don't waste time with other Winners/Marshalls stores.


----------



## SweetP101

missmoimoi said:


> I keep finding "stuff" because dwntwn Winners is close by - I can check pretty often.  This batch surprised me though because they are classic/current Antigona bags!?  I think they arrived Friday and as of yesterday morning, are all sold.  Yesterday morning, a new Gucci leather boston bag (black) with bamboo handles appeared; but by Sunday afternoon it was gone.  Since it's Xmas shopping season, all items purchased can be returned for refund by Jan 11, 2015.
> 
> 
> Our dwntwn Winners is by far the best here in Vancouver for special finds; next is Park Royal South in West Vancouver.  Cambie is pretty sad in terms of handbags.
> 
> 
> Good luck in Toronto!  Find out which store gets the best Runway stuff so you don't waste time with other Winners/Marshalls stores.


Yeah, I went to the one on Bloor Street near Bay. Some St. Laurent heels, a couple of Fendi, Porenza and other wallets. No great bags today unfortunately. But its worth going by their Runway section often on the 3rd floor. The other one downtown is College Park.


----------



## missmoimoi

SweetP101 said:


> Yeah, I went to the one on Bloor Street near Bay. Some St. Laurent heels, a couple of Fendi, Porenza and other wallets. No great bags today unfortunately. But its worth going by their Runway section often on the 3rd floor. The other one downtown is College Park.



Sounds like a rather large winners if runway is on another floor.  Our dwntwn winners is small so there's a concentration of the 'good' stuff


----------



## Mbloom06

Does Winners ship to the US?


----------



## missmoimoi

Mbloom06 said:


> Does Winners ship to the US?





I doubt it very much.  They are the same company and TJ Maxx & Marshalls but I don't know why they go by a different name in Canada.


----------



## sambajuice09

PurseACold said:


> Lots more Givenchy (Pandora, Lucrezia, Antigona, Antigona clutch, Pandora Pure, ....) on Rue La La today.


Is Rue La La a safe site to shop on.  I had read they did not always sell authentic.


----------



## PurseACold

sambajuice09 said:


> Is Rue La La a safe site to shop on.  I had read they did not always sell authentic.


I've shopped there a lot and have yet to have a problem (though I've occasionally heard others complain about authenticity). I can say that their customer service has been very good to me (e.g., allowing me to return final sale items), so I'd hope they'd refund a no authentic bag without problem, were that issue to arise.


----------



## sambajuice09

PurseACold said:


> I've shopped there a lot and have yet to have a problem (though I've occasionally heard others complain about authenticity). I can say that their customer service has been very good to me (e.g., allowing me to return final sale items), so I'd hope they'd refund a no authentic bag without problem, were that issue to arise.


Awesome.  Thanks


----------



## Tinlunchbox

Hi I'm from western Canada and looking for a large black pandora in Pepe. Any leads? I've called holt renfrew and all they have are mediums. I don't know where else sells Givenchy. TIA


----------



## Ldragon

Tinlunchbox said:


> Hi I'm from western Canada and looking for a large black pandora in Pepe. Any leads? I've called holt renfrew and all they have are mediums. I don't know where else sells Givenchy. TIA


Holt Renfrew in Vancouver has a very small selection of Givenchy bags and thats the only place where they sell it( Last time when I was there they didn't have a single small Antigona. I can't wait for Saks Fifth Avenue to open here, then maybe we will have a better selection.


----------



## missmoimoi

Ldragon said:


> Holt Renfrew in Vancouver has a very small selection of Givenchy bags and thats the only place where they sell it( Last time when I was there they didn't have a single small Antigona. I can't wait for Saks Fifth Avenue to open here, then maybe we will have a better selection.




Last week, Holts in Vancouver had two small grainy goat Antigona bags on display, both black.  I haven't seen a Pepe leather pandora at Holts for awhile.  They have the black pandora with silver hw (bolts) but I forget if it's small or med  

Holts has med color block Antigona bags right now too.


----------



## sanch118

Can anyone authenticate this post? 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=191413715491


----------



## missmoimoi

Tinlunchbox said:


> Hi I'm from western Canada and looking for a large black pandora in Pepe. Any leads? I've called holt renfrew and all they have are mediums. I don't know where else sells Givenchy. TIA



Oh rats - I came back and read your post - you're searching for large, not med 
I went into local Holts to report on a portion of current display:


----------



## Tinlunchbox

Thank you all so much for the help! So sweet of you! I sucked it up and bought a large from neiman Marcus while they had free duty. Should have it this week! Thanks again!


----------



## missmoimoi

Tinlunchbox said:


> Thank you all so much for the help! So sweet of you! I sucked it up and bought a large from neiman Marcus while they had free duty. Should have it this week! Thanks again!



Wow, that's fantastic!  Yes, I saw that a large came up from US dept store but normally, you have to worry about duty.  Saks had duty free to Canada recently (maybe still do) but a lot of Givenchy bags were excluded - I was probably checking out Antigona or Lucrezia.


----------



## Tinlunchbox

Do you think I should be concerned about these four circular marks just below the logo?


----------



## BagBeast

Depends. Are they just marks or r hour holes? Definitely be concerned about holes. Also, be concerned if you intend to resell after u r finished using.


----------



## chaudoufroid

Ladies!!! 

I know black friday is coming up  and I missed out on the sales last year.. definitely dont want to let that happen again! 

Looking to get the medium Nightingale in Black &#10084;&#65039; Let me know if there's any good sales happening! TIA and Happy Thanksgiving!!!! &#128522;


----------



## GemsBerry

chaudoufroid said:


> Ladies!!!
> 
> I know black friday is coming up  and I missed out on the sales last year.. definitely dont want to let that happen again!
> 
> Looking to get the medium Nightingale in Black &#10084;&#65039; Let me know if there's any good sales happening! TIA and Happy Thanksgiving!!!! &#55357;&#56842;



I got card from Barneys, their sale starts on Tue December 2. they should also have pre-sale but I don't have any information on that.


----------



## chaudoufroid

ooo  i shall keep an eye out! thank you!!!!


----------



## bussbuss

Also looking for a small nightingale in carmine red if any one spots a good deal 

Thank u


----------



## annam

Looking for a black pandora in goat or pepe. I just called the Toronto Holts and they have a tri-colour on sale for $1629. Not a fan of the colour but someone else may like it. The SA told me none of the regular colours will be on sale.


----------



## wobertow

Ladies bergdorf has a bunch of givenchy on sale for 30% off!


----------



## bussbuss

wobertow said:


> Ladies bergdorf has a bunch of givenchy on sale for 30% off!


Any intel or pics from an SA please?


----------



## frmcoasttocoast

Hi ladies!

Saks is having a sale on the medium nightingale 
Color: Bright Blue. Was $2040, now $1428!
Color: Bright Red: Was $2340, now $1638!

you can email Tarin_Patrick@s5a.com for more info.


----------



## k5ml3k

Do you guys know if the Antigona ever goes on sale?


----------



## missmoimoi

missmoimoi said:


> Oh rats - I came back and read your post - you're searching for large, not med
> I went into local Holts to report on a portion of current display:
> 
> View attachment 2809807
> 
> View attachment 2809808
> 
> View attachment 2809809



Black Friday sale started - don't know if the olive colorblock was on sale or not but they still have the tan/beige/brown tricolor - it's 19xx cad.

I just bought the med beige grainy goat chain animation Lucrezia for $21xx - do I keep her?  As far as the med goes, I like the med Lucrezia more than med Antigona.  Since finding such awesome Gbags at Winners - I much prefer Winners pricing of course but...who knows what will show up or not?


----------



## missmoimoi

k5ml3k said:


> Do you guys know if the Antigona ever goes on sale?


Yes, they do - even here in Canada.  Probably not the grainy goat black however having said that, a med showed up at Winners for $1499 cad

The med grainy goat tricolor (colorblock) is $19xx cad at Holt Renfrew now.  They had olive tricolor too in med.


----------



## missmoimoi

Do I keep the beige?  The blue is all mine, mine, mine already - oops!  Am I allowed to chatter here?  Black Friday sale at Holt Renfrew is pretty decent this year!  Calgary Holts has 2 more med beige Luc (chain animation)


----------



## randr21

I think the beige is a winner. Great neutral and you are already familiar abd comfy eith size. I also think the chain detail makes it more edgy given the classic shape.


----------



## missmoimoi

randr21 said:


> I think the beige is a winner. Great neutral and you are already familiar abd comfy eith size. I also think the chain detail makes it more edgy given the classic shape.


Thanks!  I think she's a winner too on several counts:


grainy goat leather more durable than smooth
suede interior - although I do believe it's faux suede
loving the additional chain detail (like how I love the quilted & baseball version)
nice shade of beige - I've been in love with Jennifer Garner's beige Luc for a long time although hers looks more like a taupe-beige, just different
My biggest problem is that I got spoiled by prices at Winners for Gbags.  They've been showing up and the prices are impossible to pass up.  My blue calf shown in the photo also has faux suede interior and it was 1499.  Chain animation would be 1899 at Winners, I bet - that's if they ever get one (any).


----------



## randr21

missmoimoi said:


> Thanks!  I think she's a winner too on several counts:
> 
> 
> grainy goat leather more durable than smooth
> suede interior - although I do believe it's faux suede
> loving the additional chain detail (like how I love the quilted & baseball version)
> nice shade of beige - I've been in love with Jennifer Garner's beige Luc for a long time although hers looks more like a taupe-beige, just different
> My biggest problem is that I got spoiled by prices at Winners for Gbags.  They've been showing up and the prices are impossible to pass up.  My blue calf shown in the photo also has faux suede interior and it was 1499.  Chain animation would be 1899 at Winners, I bet - that's if they ever get one (any).



All great points and I love grained! I prefer texture in my G bags...how much did u pay for the beige? If its only a few hundred dollars diff, I'd sleep better knowing that I posess what I want, instead of getting a great deal on something I am not as excited about, esp if theres no guarantee that winners will have this lovely.


----------



## Tinlunchbox

Love the beige! Saw it at holts in Vancouver and almost got it myself!


----------



## missmoimoi

randr21 said:


> All great points and I love grained! I prefer texture in my G bags...how much did u pay for the beige? If its only a few hundred dollars diff, I'd sleep better knowing that I posess what I want, instead of getting a great deal on something I am not as excited about, esp if theres no guarantee that winners will have this lovely.



Yes, I know exactly what you mean.  I think the difference is likely 200 and I should never just grab a "bargain" if I don't really, truly love it.  (A bad habit that I have to stop).  I recently found med Antigona bags at winners - all classics.  I bought the med grainy goat in Med Blue for 1499 - I kept her for a couple of weeks but returned her last Sunday.  The med Antigona is not my fave bag to use although every so pretty!

The med grainy Luc (chain animation) is 3175 cad - I paid 21xx today.  I had my eye on it for quite some time and I don't care for small Luc (chain or no chain).  And there's no telling what shows up at Winners - total hit n miss but I've done very well with Gbags at our dwntwn Winners store!


----------



## missmoimoi

Tinlunchbox said:


> Love the beige! Saw it at holts in Vancouver and almost got it myself!



I really struggled with it today but finally could not walk away without her.  SA told me to get a Gift Receipt so that I could have until Jan to think it over.  Do you ever visit dwntwn Winners?  They've been receiving amazing Gbags this year!

If you still want this beige chain animation Luc - Calgary Holts has 2.


----------



## Meebah12

Tinlunchbox said:


> Love the beige! Saw it at holts in Vancouver and almost got it myself!


'chiming in for the beige!


----------



## randr21

missmoimoi said:


> Yes, I know exactly what you mean.  I think the difference is likely 200 and I should never just grab a "bargain" if I don't really, truly love it.  (A bad habit that I have to stop).  I recently found med Antigona bags at winners - all classics.  I bought the med grainy goat in Med Blue for 1499 - I kept her for a couple of weeks but returned her last Sunday.  The med Antigona is not my fave bag to use although every so pretty!
> 
> The med grainy Luc (chain animation) is 3175 cad - I paid 21xx today.  I had my eye on it for quite some time and I don't care for small Luc (chain or no chain).  And there's no telling what shows up at Winners - total hit n miss but I've done very well with Gbags at our dwntwn Winners store!



Go with what works for u, and know that sometimes, preferences change. I know ants are all the rage, but if it doesn't work for ur body shape, lifestyle, etc., it'll just sit in a closet. I have 3 ants, and theyre good for work, but I'd much go for the panda or gale cuz theyre easier to manage on crowded trains and buses. 

I think the med luc is the perfect size, and Ive always loved the chain look on it. 200 difference is quite minimal for such a great color bag. I hope you keep it..i have yet to own G bag with suede like lining. Sounds like a keeper.


----------



## missmoimoi

randr21 said:


> Go with what works for u, and know that sometimes, preferences change. I know ants are all the rage, but if it doesn't work for ur body shape, lifestyle, etc., it'll just sit in a closet. I have 3 ants, and theyre good for work, but I'd much go for the panda or gale cuz theyre easier to manage on crowded trains and buses.
> 
> I think the med luc is the perfect size, and Ive always loved the chain look on it. 200 difference is quite minimal for such a great color bag. I hope you keep it..i have yet to own G bag with suede like lining. Sounds like a keeper.



Thanks for all the input tonight 
The lighting at Holts does this bag no favours.  It looks much better at home with me   It's a very warm creamy beige so I thought to myself: cashew.  I have a quilted Kate Spade bag named cashew so I pulled it out to compare.  The Gbag beige is SO warm & creamy - almost buttery but not.  I played around with lighting & here are two examples.  Now I don't think my KS beige bag looks all that great.  So these are my only beige bags:


----------



## randr21

missmoimoi said:


> Thanks for all the input tonight
> The lighting at Holts does this bag no favours.  It looks much better at home with me   It's a very warm creamy beige so I thought to myself: cashew.  I have a quilted Kate Spade bag named cashew so I pulled it out to compare.  The Gbag beige is SO warm & creamy - almost buttery but not.  I played around with lighting & here are two examples.  Now I don't think my KS beige bag looks all that great.  So these are my only beige bags:
> View attachment 2816750
> 
> 
> Wow, so buttercreamy against the silver links. Good thing you have until Jan to think it over!


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmoimoi said:


> Thanks for all the input tonight
> The lighting at Holts does this bag no favours.  It looks much better at home with me   It's a very warm creamy beige so I thought to myself: cashew.  I have a quilted Kate Spade bag named cashew so I pulled it out to compare.  The Gbag beige is SO warm & creamy - almost buttery but not.  I played around with lighting & here are two examples.  Now I don't think my KS beige bag looks all that great.  So these are my only beige bags:
> View attachment 2816750
> 
> View attachment 2816751



The beige chain Luc is absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## TeeLVee

missmoimoi said:


> Do I keep the beige?  The blue is all mine, mine, mine already - oops!  Am I allowed to chatter here?  Black Friday sale at Holt Renfrew is pretty decent this year!  Calgary Holts has 2 more med beige Luc (chain animation)
> 
> View attachment 2816658
> 
> 
> View attachment 2816659


Gorgeous beige Lucrezia! I love your blue as well.  Been obsessing about this bag since I saw your lovely bags.


----------



## wobertow

Laurenatsaks just posted nightingales on her instagram account&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## randr21

If I didnt have a obsedia messenger already, I'd be snatching this up: Orange panda box. Perfect sized mini crossbody to wear.

http://www.marissacollections.com/s...tml?siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-dFsUAd7Tt_7dZEyFDu0dOw


----------



## randr21

I'm so sad I missed the Barneys navy med pepe panda and the red small obsedia tote.  If anyone sees either of these back on the site or at a store, please please PM me.


----------



## missmoimoi

SSense in Montreal has some nice deals on Gbags - med black zanzi Nightingale 1732 cad, same for grey med.  Sm grainy goat Antigona megenta 19xx cad...other med Antigona bags too. 

I'm tempted by the med black zanzi Nightingale


----------



## Damier Dme

I'm looking for a pandora mini on sale? Anyone?


----------



## missmoimoi

randr21 said:


> If I didnt have a obsedia messenger already, I'd be snatching this up: Orange panda box. Perfect sized mini crossbody to wear.
> 
> http://www.marissacollections.com/s...tml?siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-dFsUAd7Tt_7dZEyFDu0dOw



Hi - I know this isn't the same but have you ever checked out Halston Heritage Geo mini crossbody (in tangerine)?   It's got similar angular geometric hard body shape.  Our dwntwn Hudson's Bay had one marked down to 198, maybe additional mark down over Black Friday and Cyber Monday?  I was a bit tempted but I have stop buying mini bags:


----------



## rougris

randr21 said:


> I'm so sad I missed the Barneys navy med pepe panda and the red small obsedia tote.  If anyone sees either of these back on the site or at a store, please please PM me.



I believe there is the navy med panda at mytheresa!


----------



## randr21

rougris said:


> I believe there is the navy med panda at mytheresa!



Thanks, but I was hoping to snag one on sale.


----------



## missmoimoi

Only 2 left in stock at SSense in Montreal:  1809 med grainy goat Midnight Blue Antigona.  Yesterday I caught this and then it disappeared.  I've seen Midnight Blue irl, it's so dark it's almost black...sigh...for me, small grainy goat is better.

https://www.ssense.com/women/product/givenchy/midnight-blue-sugar-leather-antigona-medium-bag/114996


----------



## LaurelLee123

The Nieman Marcus in Houston has 2 mini antigonas in yellow.  It was so adorable, I almost bought it - but I have no use for suich a little bag.  They were $1050.  Great price!


----------



## randr21

There's a currently a black med obsedia tote in barneys sale section. I have this and I love it to pieces. It's all leather and I'm crazy to say that I'm tempted to get a backup!


----------



## aa12

has anyone ever seen the givenchy cosmetic bags on sale with the bambi print?


----------



## mallb

aa12 said:


> has anyone ever seen the givenchy cosmetic bags on sale with the bambi print?




I believe they are on sale now


----------



## kmb2476

For anyone interested, I saw a red mini Lucrezia in the Runway section at the T.J.Maxx in Houston on West Gray this past Saturday (12/6/14) for $1495.


----------



## GemsBerry

One med Nightingale for $1638 is still available on Ssense http://www.fwrd.com/product-givenchy-medium-nightingale-in-elephant-grey/GIVE-WY149/?


----------



## kmb2476

Several Givenchy handbags (various designs/sizes) are on Rue La La right now!


----------



## missmoimoi

Eeeek!  Why do I stumble onto such treasures - it will be the death of me + my wallet:


sm grainy goat oxblood Antigona - dustbag is missing - the SA checked for me


This is the same price as med grainy goat Antigona at 1499 cad
It took all my strength to walk away but I have a small grainy goat Ant in carmine red which is a dark red so...what would I do at home?  Hmm, which one do I feel like carrying today?  The dark red or the darkest red?  Too close but OH both are divine.  


I think I would cave for small grainy goat Anti in FW2014 mustard, Moroccan Blue or the emerald.  Other than this, my eyes are on the lookout for (more) Med Lucrezia bags (my new fave)


----------



## SweetP101

You are so damn lucky, MissMoiMoi. No such thing at Toronto's Winners. Still on the hunt for my Antigona...


----------



## missmoimoi

SweetP101 said:


> You are so damn lucky, MissMoiMoi. No such thing at Toronto's Winners. Still on the hunt for my Antigona...



I honestly don't know what's going on - I really DO stumble onto these but it kills me when I can't take advantage and benefit from these great prices.  I mean really, this item (oxblood) is FW2014 stock!?  What's going on?  Antigona bags are down the street at Holt Renfrew at full msrp (Canadian msrp which is even worse).

I just pulled out my small grainy carmine red and you know what?  Sigh, I wish I could put the carmine red sbs with the oxblood...almost neighbours on the colour wheel.  Don't get me wrong, I think the carmine red is such a beauty


----------



## HJPELK

I'm not sure if anyone on this blog is able to help me but here goes... I won a Givenchy bag in a Chinese Auction 2 weeks ago at a benefit dinner we were hosting for a good friend who is battling cancer. You all will probably laugh but I had NO idea what a Givenchy bag was. My 14 year old informed me! Anyways, is it possible someone could tell me if it's an authentic or a fake. I'd like to sell it and give the proceeds to my friend and her family to use for Christmas if it is an authentic. Not sure what to do or how to go about doing it though. Any help or suggestions would be GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!


----------



## missmoimoi

SweetP101 said:


> You are so damn lucky, MissMoiMoi. No such thing at Toronto's Winners. Still on the hunt for my Antigona...


Hey, I'm having 2nd thoughts...wondering if I should go back for this?  I really don't think I have time tomorrow and really, maybe it's already sold.  I modeled it in store for quite some time - it's such a lovely dark colour - easy to wear with just about anything all year long.

Then again, what would I do if the med Lucrezia in oxblood showed up???  

Btw, what colour/size Antigona are you looking for?  What's tops on your list for the Ant?


----------



## Tifabella

Ruelala had a medium Lucrezia in oxblood for 1799. I was so tempted.


----------



## SweetP101

missmoimoi said:


> Hey, I'm having 2nd thoughts...wondering if I should go back for this?  I really don't think I have time tomorrow and really, maybe it's already sold.  I modeled it in store for quite some time - it's such a lovely dark colour - easy to wear with just about anything all year long.
> 
> Then again, what would I do if the med Lucrezia in oxblood showed up???
> 
> Btw, what colour/size Antigona are you looking for?  What's tops on your list for the Ant?



I think your heart is with the Lucrezia.  Otherwise you would have bought it.  You have other Ants,  right?  When I have to really consider a bag,  that's when I have second thoughts. 

Looking for a medium in black,  red or blue. Just bought a Balenciaga and McQueen.  This is definitely on the top of my list though.


----------



## Sakuracherry

Ideel has the black shiny Antigona for sale. You get a 10% off your first order. I just couldn't resist and placed an order today.

http://www.ideel.com/invite/miginnyc


----------



## Juliela

Bluefly has marked their Givenchy stock down 15% today -- small Nightingale, mini Panda, several Obsidias and mini Lucrezias.  Worth a look!


----------



## missmoimoi

SweetP101 said:


> I think your heart is with the Lucrezia.  Otherwise you would have bought it.  You have other Ants,  right?  When I have to really consider a bag,  that's when I have second thoughts.
> 
> Looking for a medium in black,  red or blue. Just bought a Balenciaga and McQueen.  This is definitely on the top of my list though.



I don't deny it:  my fave Gbags are med Lucrezia and med Nightingale.  The Antigona is very, very pretty (med or small) but not my fave bag to use/carry.  The shopoholic in me struggles with any & all good deals!  

Having said this, I managed to pop into Winners and sure enough, the small grainy oxblood Ant is gone.  I'm sure it sold yesterday afternoon.  So I walked over the Holts to get my fix for the day:  lots of new markdowns and I made a beeline for a med zanzi Nightingale in brown - it was 1519 cad.  Really good price, casual classic but my fave shade of brown is tmoro, espresso, super darkest chocolate brown, kwim?  Ok, tobacco is divine too.  The brown is very med and the leather is vintage - ok but can't say I love it, love it so I can't go around dropping 1.5 k on a bag every time I come across one...

Yea, if I stuck to my true, real Wish List, it would slow down my shopping.  I have bought a lot of gorgeous handbags because of sales & awesome prices at Winners.


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmoimoi said:


> Eeeek!  Why do I stumble onto such treasures - it will be the death of me + my wallet:
> 
> 
> sm grainy goat oxblood Antigona - dustbag is missing - the SA checked for me
> 
> 
> This is the same price as med grainy goat Antigona at 1499 cad
> It took all my strength to walk away but I have a small grainy goat Ant in carmine red which is a dark red so...what would I do at home?  Hmm, which one do I feel like carrying today?  The dark red or the darkest red?  Too close but OH both are divine.
> 
> 
> I think I would cave for small grainy goat Anti in FW2014 mustard, Moroccan Blue or the emerald.  Other than this, my eyes are on the lookout for (more) Med Lucrezia bags (my new fave)



OMG! I NEVER get to stumble across this type of find! Ugh! So jealous   Dig deep, girl!  Keep resisting until you find your must-haves.  You have a great wishlist


----------



## Mariapia

30% off Givenchy bags at
www.negozionline. com


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> 30% off Givenchy bags at
> www.negozionline. com




Sorry the address was not complète.
Here you go:

www.gebnegozionline.com


----------



## jennified_

missmoimoi said:


> I don't deny it:  my fave Gbags are med Lucrezia and med Nightingale.  The Antigona is very, very pretty (med or small) but not my fave bag to use/carry.  The shopoholic in me struggles with any & all good deals!
> 
> Having said this, I managed to pop into Winners and sure enough, the small grainy oxblood Ant is gone.  I'm sure it sold yesterday afternoon.  So I walked over the Holts to get my fix for the day:  lots of new markdowns and I made a beeline for a med zanzi Nightingale in brown - it was 1519 cad.  Really good price, casual classic but my fave shade of brown is tmoro, espresso, super darkest chocolate brown, kwim?  Ok, tobacco is divine too.  The brown is very med and the leather is vintage - ok but can't say I love it, love it so I can't go around dropping 1.5 k on a bag every time I come across one...
> 
> Yea, if I stuck to my true, real Wish List, it would slow down my shopping.  I have bought a lot of gorgeous handbags because of sales & awesome prices at Winners.




DAMNIT I would have totally bought the oxblood ant. Such a steal!!


----------



## missmoimoi

Holts has a small black chain animation Lucrezia for 19xx on mark down.  I have never been interested in any Lucrezia except for med but I did try this on, and it's awfully cute with the long cross body strap off the shoulder but I won't (can't) this size isn't very useful for me and it's still damn $


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmoimoi said:


> Holts has a small black chain animation Lucrezia for 19xx on mark down.  I have never been interested in any Lucrezia except for med but I did try this on, and it's awfully cute with the long cross body strap off the shoulder but I won't (can't) this size isn't very useful for me and it's still damn $



You're like the Givenchy sale magnet! So jealous...


----------



## lokychoi

B


----------



## msgee19

Just spotted this at Fashionably Yours (a consignment store in Toronto)

Great price for what they call "gently used"

http://www.fashionablyyours.com/GIVENCHY-Small-Purple-Leather-Nightingale-Bag-P-68685.html


----------



## missmoimoi

hrhsunshine said:


> You're like the Givenchy sale magnet! So jealous...


 
Just adding a pic from today.  Sigh...I wish I could win the giant Lotto Max...there are other brands too so I post those elsewhere...these are at Holts


1945 or 1949 for the small
2199 for the med


----------



## GemsBerry

Givenchy bags on Myhabit today http://www.myhabit.com/?ie=UTF8#pag...T8CYSYX&ref=qd_g_women_cur_3_A176SR2T8CYSYX_b


----------



## PurseACold

There's a gorgeous medium brown nubuck Obsedia tote on sale at Barney's for just over $1,199: http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...t-Show?pid=00505033643151&cgid=women&index=39. I don't wear much brown, but if I did, I'd snatch this up.


----------



## PurseACold

Also, there's an anaconda mini Antigona for $1,719 on sale from $4,290: http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...t-Show?pid=00505031974080&cgid=women&index=43


----------



## ckylee

Hi, I am looking for the Antigona Medium in the olive green.

Please let me know if you know where I can locate one!


----------



## amy.schaetz

PurseACold said:


> Also, there's an anaconda mini Antigona for $1,719 on sale from $4,290: http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...t-Show?pid=00505031974080&cgid=women&index=43


I was just going to post this! (The snake skin is so beautiful, but I don't know if I could buy/carry it because of how it's "sourced." --- even though I'm that person at the zoo purring at the huge, glamorous snakes pretending they were shoes.)


----------



## amy.schaetz

Bluefly.com has medium grainy goat antigona in black for $1680. I just bought one! (Don't search for "antigona", but click through the Givenchy bags... it's listed as "top handle satchel"


----------



## missmoimoi

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/designe...ugar-goatskin-leather-small-antigona-bag.html

Like New pre-loved at Yoogi's closet: small grainy goat aubergine antigona 1595
I have never used Yoogi's closet before - I believe they are reputable though.


----------



## missmoimoi

ckylee said:


> Hi, I am looking for the Antigona Medium in the olive green.
> 
> Please let me know if you know where I can locate one!



Search for "bottle green" antigona and sorry, I don't know


----------



## missmoimoi

ckylee said:


> Hi, I am looking for the Antigona Medium in the olive green.
> 
> Please let me know if you know where I can locate one!


http://www.fwrd.com/product-givenchy-medium-antigona-bottle-green/GIVE-WY168/

Here it is


----------



## missmoimoi

ckylee said:


> Hi, I am looking for the Antigona Medium in the olive green.
> 
> Please let me know if you know where I can locate one!



Here it is:

http://www.fwrd.com/product-givenchy-medium-antigona-bottle-green/GIVE-WY168/


----------



## timinic

Is grifo210.com a reputable seller?  They have Givenchy bags on sale.


----------



## csara

Medium snakeskin antigona on Barneys ladies. From $6490 $2499. http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=00505031974202

Also snakeskin obsedia. $3850 to $1539. Their sales are great right now!


----------



## Lolobecks

Hi all! I stumbled upon a small black antigona goatskin for 1499. I'm 5'9 and think I could really use the medium size so not sure if I should keep the small one for more of a night purse? Such a great deal I would actually feel bad returning! Thoughts?


----------



## Dahls

Lolobecks - I know exactly how you feel!  I bought the medium size for $1495. I'm 5'3 and it seems too big for everyday. But such a great deal its hard to return. Do you mind me asking where you found your small?

That said, if anyone sees a small oxblood antigona out there (preferably on sale) please let me know!!!


----------



## randr21

Lolobecks said:


> Hi all! I stumbled upon a small black antigona goatskin for 1499. I'm 5'9 and think I could really use the medium size so not sure if I should keep the small one for more of a night purse? Such a great deal I would actually feel bad returning! Thoughts?



I think you should keep the small for evening and get a med one in another color for your height. That price is too good a deal to return...


----------



## Lolobecks

Dahls - I found it at winners in Toronto. Where is yours from?


----------



## timinic

Dahls said:


> Lolobecks - I know exactly how you feel!  I bought the medium size for $1495. I'm 5'3 and it seems too big for everyday. But such a great deal its hard to return. Do you mind me asking where you found your small?
> 
> That said, if anyone sees a small oxblood antigona out there (preferably on sale) please let me know!!!



Small oxblood:  http://www.fwrd.com/product-givenchy-small-antigona-bag-in-oxblood/GIVE-WY262/?

Haven't seen the oxblood on sale anywhere.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Lolobecks said:


> Hi all! I stumbled upon a small black antigona goatskin for 1499. I'm 5'9 and think I could really use the medium size so not sure if I should keep the small one for more of a night purse? Such a great deal I would actually feel bad returning! Thoughts?



If you can, I would say keep the small for evening or just whenever you want to use her. A medium would work well as a daybag with you height (so jealous). That price is way too good to pass up, esp such a great classic combo! Congrats!


----------



## Dahls

Thanks for the link, Timinic 


Lolobecks - my bag is from Barneys, it's the medium blue


----------



## randr21

small oxblood ant

http://www.bluefly.com/givenchy-bor...le-bag/p/349576501/detail.fly?pcatid=cat20428


----------



## missmoimoi

hrhsunshine said:


> You're like the Givenchy sale magnet! So jealous...



Yes, I truly feel like a Gbag sale magnet.  My Christmas shopping was all done so...I sauntered over the Winners yet again.  SA was unloading new arrival handbags from a giant canvas "laundry hamper" a vat, a bucket what have you.  I noticed the Longchamp Le pliage cuir and also nylon ones but then...what did I see upside down with its bum sticking up at me?  It was blue, grainy goat blue...was it the SAME blue as Nov 2014?  It looked darker to me but whatever...I played around with her and she is home.  The med Antigona bags have rather vast facade if I make any sense - sometimes they appear "bald" to me so I guess I'm a Small Antigona Gal.  The only med Antigona bag I can handle is in black (famous last words).  Merry Christmas!  Have a wonderful, joyous festive holiday with family, friends and loved ones!!!!

Oh, I'm calling this Stokke Blue.  Does it really look like the exact same blue to you (as Nov)?


med size from Nov


small from today


----------



## Rina337

missmoimoi said:


> Yes, I truly feel like a Gbag sale magnet.  My Christmas shopping was all done so...I sauntered over the Winners yet again.  SA was unloading new arrival handbags from a giant canvas "laundry hamper" a vat, a bucket what have you.  I noticed the Longchamp Le pliage cuir and also nylon ones but then...what did I see upside down with its bum sticking up at me?  It was blue, grainy goat blue...was it the SAME blue as Nov 2014?  It looked darker to me but whatever...I played around with her and she is home.  The med Antigona bags have rather vast facade if I make any sense - sometimes they appear "bald" to me so I guess I'm a Small Antigona Gal.  The only med Antigona bag I can handle is in black (famous last words).  Merry Christmas!  Have a wonderful, joyous festive holiday with family, friends and loved ones!!!!
> 
> Oh, I'm calling this Stokke Blue.  Does it really look like the exact same blue to you (as Nov)?
> View attachment 2841543
> 
> med size from Nov
> View attachment 2841544
> 
> small from today
> View attachment 2841545




To die for! Loving the colour! *swoon*


----------



## missmoimoi

More comparison pics but not exactly sbs...gee, the small looks considerably darker irl but I guess they are the same shade?  Boy!  I have to pretend that Santa has been very, very good to me...hope my little boy doesn't notice that mommy has so many new handbags


----------



## LVfanLV

Happy Holidays Girlies&#128536;


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmoimoi said:


> More comparison pics but not exactly sbs...gee, the small looks considerably darker irl but I guess they are the same shade?  Boy!  I have to pretend that Santa has been very, very good to me...hope my little boy doesn't notice that mommy has so many new handbags
> View attachment 2841548
> 
> View attachment 2841549
> 
> View attachment 2841550
> 
> View attachment 2841551



Looks the same to me in the photos. Seriously CANNOT believe ur luck! Santa has been very very nice to u!


----------



## Tinlunchbox

Has winners ever been known to sell fakes??


----------



## Poisonivy

I have a medium size blue Antigona on its way from Chicago.  I'm in total shock that I only paid $969.  I will post pics when she arrives Monday. 
I'm attaching an image from the SA- the color was described as lighter than in the pic- more of a light blue with some hints of turquoise.


----------



## NANI1972

Poisonivy said:


> I have a medium size blue Antigona on its way from Chicago.  I'm in total shock that I only paid $969.  I will post pics when she arrives Monday.
> 
> I'm attaching an image from the SA- the color was described as lighter than in the pic- more of a light blue with some hints of turquoise.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2843793




Gorgeous! When did you buy this?! Today?


----------



## timinic

Poisonivy said:


> I have a medium size blue Antigona on its way from Chicago.  I'm in total shock that I only paid $969.  I will post pics when she arrives Monday.
> I'm attaching an image from the SA- the color was described as lighter than in the pic- more of a light blue with some hints of turquoise.
> 
> View attachment 2843793



Gorgeous! Where did you find her?


----------



## Poisonivy

Barneys. I bought it last week. Brace yourselves.....$969.00


----------



## timinic

Poisonivy said:


> Barneys. I bought it last week. Brace yourselves.....$969.00



Lucky! Can't wait to see mod shots. Discounts?


----------



## Poisonivy

That was the sale price.  I think it was 50% off.

This is the color-

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...e-item-10743415.aspx?storeid=9140&ffref=lp_8_


----------



## PurseACold

Poisonivy said:


> I have a medium size blue Antigona on its way from Chicago.  I'm in total shock that I only paid $969.  I will post pics when she arrives Monday.
> I'm attaching an image from the SA- the color was described as lighter than in the pic- more of a light blue with some hints of turquoise.
> 
> View attachment 2843793


That is a seriously good find!!


----------



## timinic

Poisonivy said:


> That was the sale price.  I think it was 50% off.
> 
> This is the color-
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...e-item-10743415.aspx?storeid=9140&ffref=lp_8_



Great find.


----------



## randr21

Poisonivy said:


> Barneys. I bought it last week. Brace yourselves.....$969.00



Best deal I've heard so far!


----------



## missmoimoi

Poisonivy said:


> I have a medium size blue Antigona on its way from Chicago.  I'm in total shock that I only paid $969.  I will post pics when she arrives Monday.
> I'm attaching an image from the SA- the color was described as lighter than in the pic- more of a light blue with some hints of turquoise.
> 
> View attachment 2843793



Wow!  Please post pics - wish they were all under 1k


----------



## missmoimoi

Tinlunchbox said:


> Has winners ever been known to sell fakes??



No, I don't think so.  They take their "authentic" designer policy very seriously.  If you go in yourself and they happen to have any premier designer handbags in stock, you will see what I mean - by inspecting and feeling/seeing for yourself.

There seems to be some amazing deals in US dept stores so I'm wondering if there is simply an abundance right now?  Just too much stock so what are retailers to do?  They have to sell.


----------



## tam12

Looks like fwrd.com still has some micro nightingales on sale! $1187 for black. Khaki and fuchsia are only $831!


----------



## blue_acid

Stoked to have purchased my first small Givenchy Nightingale for about £508 from Harrods! I used my 10% day plus tax refund and it is all worth it  it's the blue from Autumn/Winter 14


----------



## missmoimoi

blue_acid said:


> Stoked to have purchased my first small Givenchy Nightingale for about £508 from Harrods! I used my 10% day plus tax refund and it is all worth it  it's the blue from Autumn/Winter 14



Oh!  Do you have any photos?  Would love to SEE


----------



## Divz

missmoimoi said:


> More comparison pics but not exactly sbs...gee, the small looks considerably darker irl but I guess they are the same shade?  Boy!  I have to pretend that Santa has been very, very good to me...hope my little boy doesn't notice that mommy has so many new handbags
> View attachment 2841548
> 
> View attachment 2841549
> 
> View attachment 2841550
> 
> View attachment 2841551




Miss moi moi,

Which a Winners downtown do you frequent? I am dying for the Antigona and haven't seen it anywhere.  

The Winners in the path on Bay Street has some beautiful designer purses at times but I always miss it.  Looks like the regulars there know when the stock comes in!

Ps - never mind, just learned that youre in Vancouver!


----------



## missmoimoi

Divz said:


> Miss moi moi,
> 
> Which a Winners downtown do you frequent? I am dying for the Antigona and haven't seen it anywhere.
> 
> The Winners in the path on Bay Street has some beautiful designer purses at times but I always miss it.  Looks like the regulars there know when the stock comes in!
> 
> Ps - never mind, just learned that youre in Vancouver!



Hullo!  Yea, somebody picked up a small black grainy goat Antigona from Toronto Winners just before Christmas.  They are popping up!  I have found 5 Antigona bags at Winners now (3 med and 2 small).  With the new Canadian pricing due to falling dollar (according to Holts), Winners is like 50% off.


----------



## Divz

missmoimoi said:


> Hullo!  Yea, somebody picked up a small black grainy goat Antigona from Toronto Winners just before Christmas.  They are popping up!  I have found 5 Antigona bags at Winners now (3 med and 2 small).  With the new Canadian pricing due to falling dollar (according to Holts), Winners is like 50% off.




I'll keep looking!


----------



## missmoimoi

Rina337 said:


> To die for! Loving the colour! *swoon*


 

Everybody seems to be doing a version of "med" soft blue.  I was looking around Holts today...LV, Prada, Chloe Factory Blue (REALLY love that one) and slightly softer Balenciaga blue.  This blue reminds me of 1980's denim blue.  I have fallen for it but for whatever reason, I did not love it on the larger med Ant.


----------



## Damier Dme

I'm looking to get a mini pandora in one of the colors that's not likely to go on sale (black or charcoal). Can any of you savvy ladies recommend how I can get a discount, like Saks Friends and Family, Neiman Marcus, or another venue? Just wondered if Givenchy is excluded from sales like those. I was hoping to get one before April. TIA!!


----------



## missmoimoi

Damier Dme said:


> I'm looking to get a mini pandora in one of the colors that's not likely to go on sale (black or charcoal). Can any of you savvy ladies recommend how I can get a discount, like Saks Friends and Family, Neiman Marcus, or another venue? Just wondered if Givenchy is excluded from sales like those. I was hoping to get one before April. TIA!!



I came across a small black Pandora at local Winners which is like TJMaxx or Marshalls in the US.  You never know.  I have only come across med & small Pandoras at Winners (green pepe, the goat in orange, red & black) - no mini's though.


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmoimoi said:


> I came across a small black Pandora at local Winners which is like TJMaxx or Marshalls in the US.  You never know.  I have only come across med & small Pandoras at Winners (green pepe, the goat in orange, red & black) - no mini's though.



You could be the personal shopper for the Givenchy forum!


----------



## Damier Dme

missmoimoi said:


> I came across a small black Pandora at local Winners which is like TJMaxx or Marshalls in the US.  You never know.  I have only come across med & small Pandoras at Winners (green pepe, the goat in orange, red & black) - no mini's though.





hrhsunshine said:


> You could be the personal shopper for the Givenchy forum!



LOL, +1!! I have a sinking feeling I'm going to be paying full price if the alternative is trolling TJ Maxx on a regular basis. But hey, more power to all you ladies! One time I saw a very lovely Bailey bag at Runway TJ Maxx. Might be worth the drive. Thanks, MissMoiMoi!!   As I've only ever bought new LV at the store (which never goes on sale), I'm quite out of my element when it comes to getting a discount elsewhere. I also love the Medium Marcie.


----------



## missmoimoi

Damier Dme said:


> LOL, +1!! I have a sinking feeling I'm going to be paying full price if the alternative is trolling TJ Maxx on a regular basis. But hey, more power to all you ladies! One time I saw a very lovely Bailey bag at Runway TJ Maxx. Might be worth the drive. Thanks, MissMoiMoi!!   As I've only ever bought new LV at the store (which never goes on sale), I'm quite out of my element when it comes to getting a discount elsewhere. I also love the Medium Marcie.



There's no denying it - I'm addicted to Winners although I did not check today  

It's just too convenient for me - I don't have to drive to the 'burbs or anything.  Between dwntwn Winners, Hudson's Bay and Holt Renfrew, it's like being caught in the Bermuda Triangle of shopping!

I have paid full price often enough from Holts but like my gf's try to explain to me, I'd spend less if I just paid for one bag (per year) full-price at Holts  annually versus picking up half a dozen or more new bags at a discount.  But how do I walk away from a med Lucrezia for example if it shows up at Winners?  Quite frankly, I cannot if I love it.  I have walked away from lots of Runway bags at Winners - the trick is to ban myself from Winners now.


----------



## missmoimoi

hrhsunshine said:


> You could be the personal shopper for the Givenchy forum!



I actually set up my own business years ago as a Personal Shopper - I even got a business license for my company name registered with the provincial govt and paid for my domain name etc.  But I didn't have the balls to really pursue it.  It meant a total commitment for a career turnaround and I didn't do it.


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmoimoi said:


> I actually set up my own business years ago as a Personal Shopper - I even got a business license for my company name registered with the provincial govt and paid for my domain name etc.  But I didn't have the balls to really pursue it.  It meant a total commitment for a career turnaround and I didn't do it.



Wow! Perhaps one day you might follow through. You seem to be in a great place to find wonderful things.  I happen to live in a fashion blackhole, so all my good shopping is pretty much online.


----------



## missmoimoi

Damier Dme said:


> I'm looking to get a mini pandora in one of the colors that's not likely to go on sale (black or charcoal). Can any of you savvy ladies recommend how I can get a discount, like Saks Friends and Family, Neiman Marcus, or another venue? Just wondered if Givenchy is excluded from sales like those. I was hoping to get one before April. TIA!!




Hey, what about Erica at HG Bags online/cart &#128515; she has small black.


----------



## Damier Dme

missmoimoi said:


> Hey, what about Erica at HG Bags online/cart &#128515; she has small black.



Ty - I will check this out!


----------



## missmoimoi

Damier Dme said:


> Ty - I will check this out!


 
Oh, you wanted a mini, not small.  Maybe you can email her and she can keep an eye out.


----------



## devoted7

Poisonivy said:


> I have a medium size blue Antigona on its way from Chicago.  I'm in total shock that I only paid $969.  I will post pics when she arrives Monday.
> I'm attaching an image from the SA- the color was described as lighter than in the pic- more of a light blue with some hints of turquoise.
> 
> View attachment 2843793



Did you ever get your handbag? How did you get it for that price? I frequent there and always see it for full retail lol


----------



## Damier Dme

missmoimoi said:


> Oh, you wanted a mini, not small.  Maybe you can email her and she can keep an eye out.


Awesome! I'm always up to try that, too.


----------



## Damier Dme

I should go ahead and ask, does anyone know if Givenchy is excluded from Saks Friends and Family sales?


----------



## bumble1

Damier Dme said:


> I should go ahead and ask, does anyone know if Givenchy is excluded from Saks Friends and Family sales?


Unfortunately I believe that it is


----------



## sherimehling

Belle & Clive website has a flash sale of Givenchy.  I just purchased a black Lucrezia medium for 50% off.  I got it for $1525.00!  I'm SO excited.  They didn't have any Antigonas left, but they had the Pandora and a few other very popular styles.  Hopes this helps everyone!


----------



## Damier Dme

sherimehling said:


> Belle & Clive website has a flash sale of Givenchy.  I just purchased a black Lucrezia medium for 50% off.  I got it for $1525.00!  I'm SO excited.  They didn't have any Antigonas left, but they had the Pandora and a few other very popular styles.  Hopes this helps everyone!


TY!!!  I'll keep my eye out.


----------



## Poisonivy

devoted7 said:


> Did you ever get your handbag? How did you get it for that price? I frequent there and always see it for full retail lol




Yes, I posted a picture last week.  Love it.  I called the right SA at the right moment I guess.  Lol


----------



## bear828

Darn I missed the lucrezia  on Belle and Clive


----------



## missmoimoi

sherimehling said:


> Belle & Clive website has a flash sale of Givenchy.  I just purchased a black Lucrezia medium for 50% off.  I got it for $1525.00!  I'm SO excited.  They didn't have any Antigonas left, but they had the Pandora and a few other very popular styles.  Hopes this helps everyone!


 
Wow!  I took a look and yes, the black is sold out but the red & purple are still there.  I've never heard of Belle & Clive until now.  So many of these sites now: Gilt, Rue La La...my mind has gone blank...I know there are others.


I won't be importing especially not for red or purple but if these showed up locally - who knows what I'd do?


----------



## fashserendipity

Hi there,

I used to be active on tpf but fell of the radar for sometime and now had to create a new username as I forgot what it was. Anyhow, any intel on nightingales on sale anywhere? I need a new work bag!


----------



## vbabyv

Anyone knows where to buy the mini Antigona in black calfskin? it seems to be sold out everywhere. I added it to wait list on Saks, but I desperately want that bag..


----------



## Queenie28

Now On sale at Bergdorf for $1667 
Nightingale Medium Leather Satchel Bag, Bordeaux/Tan
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Givenchy-Nightingale-Medium-Leather-Satchel-Bag-Bordeaux-Tan/prod101030001_cat421106__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.service%253FitemId%253Dcat421106%2526pageSize%253D30%2526No%253D30%2526Ns%253DPCS_SORT%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod101030001&cmCat=product


----------



## PHOK

vbabyv said:


> Anyone knows where to buy the mini Antigona in black calfskin? it seems to be sold out everywhere. I added it to wait list on Saks, but I desperately want that bag..



i thinkkkkk i saw it at nordstrom at south coast plaza on monday. it was smaller than a regular antigona ao i'm assuming it must be the mini?? call and ask!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Pretty rare to see one of these. *Green Antigona Croc Stamped Clutch for $795* from Yoogi's Closet!  It is the full size clutch, not the smaller one that was added to their collection a few seasons ago.

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/46390/category/9/


----------



## vbabyv

PHOK said:


> i thinkkkkk i saw it at nordstrom at south coast plaza on monday. it was smaller than a regular antigona ao i'm assuming it must be the mini?? call and ask!



Mmh I thought that Nordstrom didn't sell any Givenchy bags, but thanks! I'll try and see!


----------



## PHOK

vbabyv said:


> Mmh I thought that Nordstrom didn't sell any Givenchy bags, but thanks! I'll try and see!



i picked it up but it was a tad too small for my liking. they actually have a small collection of givenchy bags there! good luck!


----------



## Queenie28

Micro Nightingale in Black for $1187
http://www.fwrd.com/product-givenchy-micro-nightingale-in-black/GIVE-WY85/?


----------



## vbabyv

For anyone who wonders, I finally bought the Mini Antigona in black calfskin on net-a-porter! (the bag is absolutely stunning)

Here's the link:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/513127/Givenchy/mini-antigona-bag-in-black-leather


----------



## Quigs

Lots of Givenchy bags on sale on myhabit.com


----------



## PurseACold

Who wants a medium black Antigona in goatskin for under $1,000? http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...-item-10730451.aspx?storeid=9107&ffref=lp_15_ - it's just over $1200 and there's 20% off for the next few days with the code on the Farfetch homepage.


----------



## fashserendipity

oh man I am so sad I missed that insane purchase! the post alerts need to be quicker


----------



## Lolobecks

They took it off sale so fast! Maybe a mistake??


----------



## Mouldie

Lolobecks said:


> They took it off sale so fast! Maybe a mistake??



The sale was only for 2 days, and the Antigona was snapped up very quickly.


----------



## scrumpy

Beautiful red Antigona on naughtipidgins nest very reputable seller

http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...gona-small-in-Smooth-Red-Box-Leather-New.html


----------



## Queenie28

Pink Nightingale on sale at BG.
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Give...nements%3D&eItemId=prod91700024&cmCat=product


----------



## Agw923

So I was an LV girl but everything looks ugly compared to these beautiful Givenchy Antigona bags


----------



## Agw923

Does anyone have any information on ebay purchasing. Is it worth it or all they all fakes...sorry I'm preggo so my nerves are shot


----------



## Surf

Check ebay thread


----------



## PurseACold

Some really nice Givenchy bags on Rue La La today. I snagged myself a mini Pandora in purple.


----------



## Quigs

PurseACold said:


> Some really nice Givenchy bags on Rue La La today. I snagged myself a mini Pandora in purple.



All are Final Sale with no returns or exchanges.


----------



## poohbag

My Nordstrom SA has this gorgeous medium Antigona, original $3125 now $1109.98 available. Please PM if interested in buying!


----------



## Agw923

How do I pm you


----------



## littlemisscoco

poohbag said:


> My Nordstrom SA has this gorgeous medium Antigona, original $3125 now $1109.98 available. Please PM if interested in buying!




Which Nordstrom was this at??


----------



## poohbag

littlemisscoco said:


> Which Nordstrom was this at??



Seattle. The bag has been sold.


----------



## missmoimoi

poohbag said:


> My Nordstrom SA has this gorgeous medium Antigona, original $3125 now $1109.98 available. Please PM if interested in buying!



Oh my!  What a good deal.

I never got to see one of these irl and the one I wanted had a particular cow print pattern (my fave no 1 pick).  Certain cow patch patterns do not appeal to me as much.  Here's my fave no 1 pick:


----------



## GemsBerry

Khaki Embossed Lambskin Medium Antigona Bag for $1695 on Yoogi's http://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/47221/category/3/


----------



## Lolobecks

Lots of givenchy at winners designer event starting today - lots were snatched up but will be returns for sure.


----------



## missmoimoi

Lolobecks said:


> Lots of givenchy at winners designer event starting today - lots were snatched up but will be returns for sure.



Did you see any med Lucrezia bags?  I still want a black one (not fixed on which black version, I can be flexible).  I did not make it into Winners today but yea, now I remember the email.  I was busy and getting new iPhone 6+

For sure, I will always need a large handbag


----------



## GemsBerry

Has anybody seen Nightingale in new color called Oil Blue? I saw only Pandora and Antigona in this color but I want a Gale


----------



## Lolobecks

missmoimoi said:


> Did you see any med Lucrezia bags?  I still want a black one (not fixed on which black version, I can be flexible).  I did not make it into Winners today but yea, now I remember the email.  I was busy and getting new iPhone 6+
> 
> For sure, I will always need a large handbag




Yes - I saw a medium multi colour one at college. Also saw a brown nightingale at laird and black at college. Black and pink pandoras at lawrence!


----------



## missmoimoi

Lolobecks said:


> Yes - I saw a medium multi colour one at college. Also saw a brown nightingale at laird and black at college. Black and pink pandoras at lawrence!



No such luck at dwntwn Winners but maybe I missed out, who knows?  What I saw today were Saint Laurent bags (both scuffed), a really gorgeous fuchsia Gucci - don't know the name because I'm not up to speed on the brand but it was still $1999 anyway.  Fendi Chameleon which I always wanted but wrong colour - did not want it at all.  Other Fendi bags blah blah blah.  The only one bag that really caught my attention was a Stella Falabella in quilted black with gunmetal hardware!  The quilting makes the bag less floppy but in general, this style of bag isn't really me - learned that the hard way.

I wonder if I missed any amazing Gbags on Friday?  I will never know.


----------



## Tifabella

This is at Mississauga Heartland Winners for 1799. It's a blush pink colour and super soft!


----------



## buonobi

GemsBerry said:


> Has anybody seen Nightingale in new color called Oil Blue? I saw only Pandora and Antigona in this color but I want a Gale



Here you are..
Colors always look good on Nightingale..

http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/33821
(but it's pre-order!)


----------



## Lolobecks

Medium antigona in red at winners at bathurst and lawrence in Toronto $1799


----------



## abbie.rose.nyc

Hi guys - I am new here, please forgive me if I'm not following forum etiquette!

I am recently obsessed with givenchy and I saw myhabit has a givenchy flash sale on Wednesday. Are these myhabit sales good? Has anyone found good finds on them before?


----------



## solitudelove

Lolobecks said:


> Lots of givenchy at winners designer event starting today - lots were snatched up but will be returns for sure.



Which Winners did you go to?


----------



## xindi924

abbie.rose.nyc said:


> Hi guys - I am new here, please forgive me if I'm not following forum etiquette!
> 
> 
> 
> I am recently obsessed with givenchy and I saw myhabit has a givenchy flash sale on Wednesday. Are these myhabit sales good? Has anyone found good finds on them before?




Hello, I am obsessed with givenchy too, and wanted one for a while now. Saw the sale on myhabit today, and purchased one in navy calf leather. It's pretty good site, plus it's backed by Amazon.


----------



## devoted7

Are there any givenchy outlets?


----------



## abbie.rose.nyc

xindi924 said:


> Hello, I am obsessed with givenchy too, and wanted one for a while now. Saw the sale on myhabit today, and purchased one in navy calf leather. It's pretty good site, plus it's backed by Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925127



That is gorgeous! Enjoy  I checked out the sale too but they didn't have any small antigonas which is what i wanted


----------



## scrumpy

Givenchy Antigona x 3 red, orange and tricolour on Naughtipidginsnest highly reputable seller

http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipidginsnestshop/cat_419220-Other-Designers.html


----------



## abbie.rose.nyc

scrumpy said:


> Givenchy Antigona x 3 red, orange and tricolour on Naughtipidginsnest highly reputable seller
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipidginsnestshop/cat_419220-Other-Designers.html




Thank you!! I desperately want to purchase the tricolor (which I think is sold out everywhere in the US, someone please correct me if I'm wrong!) but the naughtipidgins site says shipping to the US would cost $115... still maybe worth it for such a discount...


----------



## devik

devoted7 said:


> Are there any givenchy outlets?



Only in France AFAIK.


----------



## scrumpy

abbie.rose.nyc said:


> Thank you!! I desperately want to purchase the tricolor (which I think is sold out everywhere in the US, someone please correct me if I'm wrong!) but the naughtipidgins site says shipping to the US would cost $115... still maybe worth it for such a discount...


Send her an email she is really helpful she sometimes offers alternative packaging to minimise cost I have bought from her and she is a brilliant seller with a great reputation


----------



## buonobi

Many nice Givenchy bags are on sale @MYHABIT.com
Lucrezia/Pandora/Antigona


----------



## buonobi

Anyone see the* small *antigona envelope clutch?? I only found medium size... >_<


----------



## Rina337

Givenchy GOLD antigona in medium.

http://www.selfridges.com/en/givenc...129-3000831-BB05100425/?previewAttribute=Gold


----------



## Rina337

buonobi said:


> Anyone see the* small *antigona envelope clutch?? I only found medium size... >_<




What's the dimension of a small? I think the ones I've seen are mediums or large, 30 x 20 odd cm.


----------



## buonobi

Rina337 said:


> What's the dimension of a small? I think the ones I've seen are mediums or large, 30 x 20 odd cm.




the width is 25cm not 30cm.. thx


----------



## GemsBerry

pre-loved Multicolor Antigona, I remember someone was looking for it  http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...colour-leather-handbag-antigona-1534974.shtml


----------



## ohricochet

I'm drooling over the Antigona in black patent leather! I really want one in the small size but I've only seen mediums  has anyone spotted one for a good price recently?


----------



## GemsBerry

Another hard to find Antigona - croc embossed http://www.reebonz.com/event/t1519371442/item/RVSR29535001#?productscat=BAGS&brands=GIVENCHY#topPage


----------



## buonobi

ohricochet said:


> I'm drooling over the Antigona in black patent leather! I really want one in the small size but I've only seen mediums  has anyone spotted one for a good price recently?






from mytheresa.com


----------



## ohricochet

buonobi said:


> View attachment 2942637
> 
> from mytheresa.com




Ahhhhh thank you!! It's still a little pricey for me but I'm going to keep staring at it and hope it goes on sale lol


----------



## GemsBerry

Givenchy on Ruelala today, current season colors https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/collection/79964/122128/


----------



## sara9khalil

Nice!


----------



## buonobi

https://lidiashopping.it/designer/givenchy-en-9-678/

20% OFF Spring Summer 2015 // #HAPPYEASTER!
Code: 20EASTER


----------



## devik

I have no idea if this is authentic so you should definitely ask hrhsunshine before pulling the trigger if you're interested, but.... if it is, this bag on eBay is gorgeous!!!

Red Medium Antigona - embossed croc leather

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171742846723


----------



## chocobee

Hi guys, i am going to Amsterdam next week and hoping to purchase an antigona. Anyone knows any department store that stock Givenchy? I have looked into their website, so there is no available flagship store in Amsterdam


----------



## Harper Quinn

Beautiful bright blue pandora in excellent condition. NPN is a fabulous seller. 
http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...dora-Medium-in-Bright-Blue-Leather-ref-2.html


----------



## Divz

chocobee said:


> Hi guys, i am going to Amsterdam next week and hoping to purchase an antigona. Anyone knows any department store that stock Givenchy? I have looked into their website, so there is no available flagship store in Amsterdam



Debijenkorf has Givenchy! It's a luxury department store in Dam Square. I was just there last month and they had a large variety of Givenchy purses


----------



## chocobee

Divz said:


> Debijenkorf has Givenchy! It's a luxury department store in Dam Square. I was just there last month and they had a large variety of Givenchy purses



OMG!! That's great because i'll be staying at Swissotel which is really near to the debijenkorf. I don't even realized that there is a luxury mall near to my hotel. Haha thanks a lot dear  You are a life saver!!


----------



## Loveheart

Harper Quinn said:


> Beautiful bright blue pandora in excellent condition. NPN is a fabulous seller.
> http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...dora-Medium-in-Bright-Blue-Leather-ref-2.html


NPN has indeed lovely bags
She has a couple of pandoras and a lovely Lucrezia

http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...imal-Embossed-Leather-Bowling-Bag-As-New.html


----------



## Harper Quinn

Loveheart said:


> NPN has indeed lovely bags
> She has a couple of pandoras and a lovely Lucrezia
> 
> http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...imal-Embossed-Leather-Bowling-Bag-As-New.html


agreed


----------



## blurtofeuphoria

Hi guys, anybody knows roughly how much does the Antigona in Black Goat Skin costs in Taiwan? Thanks!


----------



## solitudelove

blurtofeuphoria said:


> Hi guys, anybody knows roughly how much does the Antigona in Black Goat Skin costs in Taiwan? Thanks!


I am not 100% certain, but I don't think there is a Givenchy store in Taiwan. I believe most of the department stores only carry Givenchy cosmetics. There are a few in Hong Kong though, if you are interested in looking there.


----------



## TeeLVee

Hi everyone! I just wanted to share and compare the price of the pandora mini in pepe leather I got from Vienna vs Hongkong airport. My hubby got it at 750 plus tax refund (about 10%) vs 8,990 hkd.


----------



## devik

There's a _large _Antigona (black) on eBay right now. Price looks very reasonable.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261840636462


----------



## sparks1007

Some Givenchy on Rue La La in their neutrals sale. A couple of Nightingales, Pandora Box and a couple of other bits.


----------



## vincent ko

Guys, I need your help! I want to sell my Mini Metallic Orange Givenchy Pandora Box online but I don't what would be the best place to sell it &#8211; any ideas?


----------



## nai2012

Hi guys  please help- im looking for a nude antigona in Calf skin with silver hardware in size medium.
 I am based in the UK but will purchase from a website. It seems to be sold out everywhere. Anyone seen one anywhere ? X


----------



## pl293

Thinking of Getting my first Givenchy bag. DO you think Antigonas are timeless?


----------



## mad_caliope

pl293 said:


> Thinking of Getting my first Givenchy bag. DO you think Antigonas are timeless?


 
I think the shape of the bag itself makes it rather timeless.  Unlike many of the other bags that have come and gone (think Fendi Spy, Dior Gauchos, etc), the simplicity of the design and shape make them a bag that could be used for decades IMHO


----------



## LV.Fetish

nai2012 said:


> Hi guys  please help- im looking for a nude antigona in Calf skin with silver hardware in size medium.
> I am based in the UK but will purchase from a website. It seems to be sold out everywhere. Anyone seen one anywhere ? X


 
Try these:
https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/...r_country=US&gclid=CNjov920vMUCFQuNaQod3GYAgg


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...382?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item20fb852c8e


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...208?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c7fa83d58


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...624?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3f4b678af0




http://www.fwrd.com/product-givench...=51991447714&gclid=CLLOsPO0vMUCFQwLaQodEK8ARg


----------



## devik

nai2012 said:


> Hi guys  please help- im looking for a nude antigona in Calf skin with silver hardware in size medium.
> I am based in the UK but will purchase from a website. It seems to be sold out everywhere. Anyone seen one anywhere ? X





LV.Fetish said:


> Try these:
> https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/...r_country=US&gclid=CNjov920vMUCFQuNaQod3GYAgg
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...382?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item20fb852c8e
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...208?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c7fa83d58
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...624?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3f4b678af0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fwrd.com/product-givench...=51991447714&gclid=CLLOsPO0vMUCFQwLaQodEK8ARg



Great job on tracking down some bags, LV.Fetish, but looks like those eBay listings are all for beige with gold hardware.

Also everyone should please be careful with any eBay or aftermarket purchase - definitely get the bag authenticated before buying.


----------



## Kyokei

pl293 said:


> Thinking of Getting my first Givenchy bag. DO you think Antigonas are timeless?



As long as you love the bag, it can be used for decades. But I consider bags with a clean silhouette like the Antigona timeless.


----------



## zouats

pl293 said:


> Thinking of Getting my first Givenchy bag. DO you think Antigonas are timeless?



Unpopular opinion but I think the Antigona bag is very trendy at the moment and although simple, the bag structure is too distinct to be timeless.


----------



## nai2012

devik said:


> Great job on tracking down some bags, LV.Fetish, but looks like those eBay listings are all for beige with gold hardware.
> 
> Also everyone should please be careful with any eBay or aftermarket purchase - definitely get the bag authenticated before buying.



Thank u LV.FETISH for taking the time out to find those great bags. I am looking for theb


----------



## nai2012

devik said:


> Great job on tracking down some bags, LV.Fetish, but looks like those eBay listings are all for beige with gold hardware.
> 
> Also everyone should please be careful with any eBay or aftermarket purchase - definitely get the bag authenticated before buying.



Thank u LV.FETISH for taking the time out to find those great bags. I am looking for the plain nude (not plexi or beige) but the bags u located are fabulous. I wI'll keep looking but if one doesn't crop up soon may settle for the plexi 

And thank you devik for the reminder x


----------



## nai2012

LV.Fetish said:


> Try these:
> https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/...r_country=US&gclid=CNjov920vMUCFQuNaQod3GYAgg
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...382?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item20fb852c8e
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...208?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c7fa83d58
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...624?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3f4b678af0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fwrd.com/product-givench...=51991447714&gclid=CLLOsPO0vMUCFQwLaQodEK8ARg



Thank u LV.FETISH for taking the time out to find those great bags. I am looking for the plain nude (not plexi or beige) but the bags u located are fabulous. I wI'll keep looking but if one doesn't crop up soon may settle for the plexi


----------



## solitudelove

Does anyone know where I can purchase a black crocodile embossed medium Pandora bag with suede sides? When I wanted to purchase it online they were out of stock....  Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## mm178

These two Givenchy are on sale [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]

The tricolor medium antigona original is $2,690 on sale for $1,883



Nightingale white is $2630 on sale for $1841



Hurry contact my best SA!! 
Thomas Kissell
Thomas_kissell@s5a.com
+12674538641


----------



## Colieolie

solitudelove said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase a black crocodile embossed medium Pandora bag with suede sides? When I wanted to purchase it online they were out of stock....  Any help will be appreciated!




Ssense has one https://www.ssense.com/en-ca/women/product/givenchy/black-medium-croc-embossed-pandora-bag/637503 
They're a Canadian store but they ship to the US/internationally.


----------



## solitudelove

Colieolie said:


> Ssense has one https://www.ssense.com/en-ca/women/product/givenchy/black-medium-croc-embossed-pandora-bag/637503
> They're a Canadian store but they ship to the US/internationally.


Ooohh!!! Thank you! I'll definitely take a look!   Have you shopped with them?


----------



## Colieolie

solitudelove said:


> Ooohh!!! Thank you! I'll definitely take a look!   Have you shopped with them?




Yep several times. I just bought a midnight medium antigona from them this week. It came in perfect condition, well packaged with the dust bag/original cards/tags. I believe they offer free shipping in both Canada and the US.


----------



## solitudelove

Colieolie said:


> Yep several times. I just bought a midnight medium antigona from them this week. It came in perfect condition, well packaged with the dust bag/original cards/tags. I believe they offer free shipping in both Canada and the US.



Sounds good! I read the reviews for them and saw many negative ones so I was a bit worried, but after seeing your comment I feel better!


----------



## lvpradalove

mm178 said:


> These two Givenchy are on sale [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]
> 
> The tricolor medium antigona original is $2,690 on sale for $1,883
> View attachment 3001125
> 
> 
> Nightingale white is $2630 on sale for $1841
> View attachment 3001127
> 
> 
> Hurry contact my best SA!!
> Thomas Kissell
> Thomas_kissell@s5a.com
> +12674538641




[emoji7] i wish they ship in au


----------



## GemsBerry

solitudelove said:


> Ooohh!!! Thank you! I'll definitely take a look!   Have you shopped with them?




I shopped with them, they are excellent. there's no custom fees to USA and they usually offer free shipping.


----------



## solitudelove

GemsBerry said:


> I shopped with them, they are excellent. there's no custom fees to USA and they usually offer free shipping.


Thank you for replying! I'm feeling more confident shopping with them now, might go ahead and order the bag in the next few days!


----------



## thithi

solitudelove said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase a black crocodile embossed medium Pandora bag with suede sides? When I wanted to purchase it online they were out of stock....  Any help will be appreciated!



It is on sale at saks. Try the BH location


----------



## solitudelove

thithi said:


> It is on sale at saks. Try the BH location


Thank you for helping me look! unfortunately shipping for that bag isn't available where I am.


----------



## ladybeaumont

thithi said:


> It is on sale at saks. Try the BH location



How much is it?


----------



## thithi

ladybeaumont said:


> How much is it?



I don't know but first cut is usually 30% off


----------



## ladybeaumont

thithi said:


> I don't know but first cut is usually 30% off



Thanks! Soooo tempting!


----------



## bussbuss

ladybeaumont said:


> How much is it?



Is Saks having a sale on givenchy? Do you by any chance know if they have any nightingales


----------



## bussbuss

thithi said:


> It is on sale at saks. Try the BH location



Do you know if they have any nightingales on sale?


----------



## id49

I posted a picture on this thread. I think there were a few.   

http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/saks-designer-sale-907566.html


----------



## bussbuss

id49 said:


> I posted a picture on this thread. I think there were a few.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/saks-designer-sale-907566.html



Thanks


----------



## LVjudy

farfetch sale preview is LIVE & there are some great deals on Givenchy

not sure if it will work, but here's the link 

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/pr...m_content=button&utm_campaign=20150522PRO_USU


----------



## bussbuss

emknott1 said:


> Mine was the Dior Street Chic - black leather when I was 23



Thanks just made a purchase


----------



## bussbuss

emknott1 said:


> Mine was the Dior Street Chic - black leather when I was 23



Just made a purchase thanks


----------



## solitudelove

LVjudy said:


> farfetch sale preview is LIVE & there are some great deals on Givenchy
> 
> not sure if it will work, but here's the link
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/pr...m_content=button&utm_campaign=20150522PRO_USU


I saw this in the morning too! Lots of bags on sale!


----------



## randr21

Saks pre sale


----------



## randr21

More saks


----------



## randr21

More


----------



## randr21

All 30% off


----------



## randr21

There are a few the pics that came out blurry so ive itemized them below.

Med blk studded gale
Small tri color ant
Mini pale blue gale
Mini orange luc
Mini gold luc
Sm tan luc with contrast trim

Amazing classics (see 1st pic):
Med black lamb
Med black goat
Dark navy goat

Pm me for my SA if needed.


----------



## bussbuss

randr21 said:


> There are a few the pics that came out blurry so ive itemized them below.
> 
> Med blk studded gale
> Small tri color ant
> Mini pale blue gale
> Mini orange luc
> Mini gold luc
> Sm tan luc with contrast trim
> 
> Amazing classics (see 1st pic):
> Med black lamb
> Med black goat
> Dark navy goat
> 
> Pm me for my SA if needed.



What size is d dark navy goat


----------



## randr21

bussbuss said:


> What size is d dark navy goat



Medium and there were only a few left.


----------



## peach3

Is this included in the sale? Does anyone know how much?


----------



## randr21

peach3 said:


> View attachment 3006369
> 
> Is this included in the sale? Does anyone know how much?



Yes, it is. All prices can be found on saks.com.  I think this was around 2200?


----------



## peach3

randr21 said:


> Yes, it is. All prices can be found on saks.com.  I think this was around 2200?




Thank you! I hope i can find this


----------



## lvpradalove

randr21 said:


> There are a few the pics that came out blurry so ive itemized them below.
> 
> Med blk studded gale
> Small tri color ant
> Mini pale blue gale
> Mini orange luc
> Mini gold luc
> Sm tan luc with contrast trim
> 
> Amazing classics (see 1st pic):
> Med black lamb
> Med black goat
> Dark navy goat
> 
> Pm me for my SA if needed.




do you think your sa will ship internationally?


----------



## randr21

peach3 said:


> Thank you! I hope i can find this



I think its one of the presale ones from my pic so you should be able to find it?


----------



## randr21

lvpradalove said:


> do you think your sa will ship internationally?



I dont think so...


----------



## peach3

randr21 said:


> I think its one of the presale ones from my pic so you should be able to find it?



My SA didn't include this pandora when he sent me the pics, thats why when i saw ur pic, i had to make sure it's included in the sale. Thank you


----------



## randr21

peach3 said:


> My SA didn't include this pandora when he sent me the pics, thats why when i saw ur pic, i had to make sure it's included in the sale. Thank you



It should be, but of course check. It'd be great to get it before it sells out.


----------



## alllove

saks online sale is going on now for saks cardholderes ,
30% off from retail price , there are many pandora , gale , anti !!


----------



## devik

TJMaxx online has 2 G bags right now:

Small Pandora in cherry $1299
http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/q...oductId=1000057600&colorId=NS1003431&pos=1:44

Small black Obsedia $2099
http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/q...oductId=1000077905&colorId=NS1003537&pos=1:63

I don't know normal retail pricing for these bags so I can't say how much of a deal they are?


----------



## nai2012

solitudelove said:


> I saw this in the morning too! Lots of bags on sale!



Ohhh i  can't see the preview...any medium antigonas preferably in nude x


----------



## devik

nai2012 said:


> Ohhh i  can't see the preview...any medium antigonas preferably in nude x



I could be wrong but I don't recall seeing any current-season Mediums in nude. Only mini and small. I'm also not seeing any Antigonas on sale right now at Saks.


----------



## color123

anyone know which styles at barneys will be/are on sale?


----------



## peach3

alllove said:


> saks online sale is going on now for saks cardholderes ,
> 30% off from retail price , there are many pandora , gale , anti !!




I dont see 30% off on any givenchy handbags


----------



## solitudelove

nai2012 said:


> Ohhh i  can't see the preview...any medium antigonas preferably in nude x



I did not see any antigonas in nude, there was a black one but when I clicked into it it showed it's out of stock.  Maybe you can take a look at Saks, Barneys, NM, or other stores that carry Givenchy bags. There are 2 bags on sale at Ssense, but one is a Favelas tote bag and the other is a red nightingale.... Good luck! I hope you're able to find your bag!


----------



## NANI1972

peach3 said:


> I dont see 30% off on any givenchy handbags




You can only see it if you have an email invite from Saks and are a Saks.card holder.


----------



## MJconfessions

Ssense also had the mini antigona in grey sugar and the antigona 3D animation clutch in black at 30% and are already sold out


----------



## GemsBerry

Saks sale started for public.as of now there are few med Nightingales and Pandora


----------



## nai2012

solitudelove said:


> I did not see any antigonas in nude, there was a black one but when I clicked into it it showed it's out of stock.  Maybe you can take a look at Saks, Barneys, NM, or other stores that carry Givenchy bags. There are 2 bags on sale at Ssense, but one is a Favelas tote bag and the other is a red nightingale.... Good luck! I hope you're able to find your bag!



Thank u will keep checking x


----------



## poptarts

Nice deal on a medium red Pandora ($1,159 marked down from $1,940)

http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-medium-pepe-pandora-messenger-503688568.html


----------



## leejm1

Tjmaxx has a med black Pandora flap for $1890. Not sure if that's a good price or not since im hunting for an antigona but thought I'd post just in case.

http://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/product/handbags/runway/Made-In-Italy-Leather-Medium-Pandora-Flap-Bag/1000073081?colorId=NS1003537&rw=1&pos=1:18&N=1691169990+3258590146

Edit: can't spell


----------



## ikim23

MJconfessions said:


> Ssense also had the mini antigona in grey sugar and the antigona 3D animation clutch in black at 30% and are already sold out


I snagged a 3D Antigona Clutchv from the ssense sale and got it today but it has an obvious scratch/gouge in the front. I've emailed customer service to see if they have any hiding in the back rooms that I can exchange it for. 20% off for a defective product isn't worth it to me.


----------



## PSnugget

http://cultstatus.com.au/ started their sale today and has some of their Givenchy bags with 30% off.


----------



## fashserendipity

insane black python nightingale 40% off at barneys - seriously wish I hadnt made so many purchases recently

http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-python-medium-nightingale-satchel-503043637.html


----------



## missmoimoi

Lots included in mark down. Already picked over


----------



## missmoimoi

missmoimoi said:


> Lots included in mark down. Already picked over
> View attachment 3012942
> 
> View attachment 3012943


 
Every bag in my photo(s) is marked down.  I want the small floral print Pandora but she's still very $ and no front zip pocket on the small size.  I already have 2 med Pandoras so that ought to be it.  Too bad I'm not itching for the fancy tricolor Antigona here...again, as this is snakeskin (I think) it's pretty $


----------



## solitudelove

missmoimoi said:


> Every bag in my photo(s) is marked down.  I want the small floral print Pandora but she's still very $ and no front zip pocket on the small size.  I already have 2 med Pandoras so that ought to be it.  Too bad I'm not itching for the fancy tricolor Antigona here...again, as this is snakeskin (I think) it's pretty $


Did they have the medium croc embossed Pandora in black? I remember they only had the beige one. Do you know how much the marked down prices are for Pandora bags?


----------



## Wudge

missmoimoi said:


> Every bag in my photo(s) is marked down.  I want the small floral print Pandora but she's still very $ and no front zip pocket on the small size.  I already have 2 med Pandoras so that ought to be it.  Too bad I'm not itching for the fancy tricolor Antigona here...again, as this is snakeskin (I think) it's pretty $



That baby's breath Pandora is so gorgeous! It's my favourite Givenchy print ever. I'd love to own one but the price...


----------



## devik

missmoimoi said:


> Every bag in my photo(s) is marked down.  I want the small floral print Pandora but she's still very $ and no front zip pocket on the small size.  I already have 2 med Pandoras so that ought to be it.  Too bad I'm not itching for the fancy tricolor Antigona here...again, *as this is snakeskin (I think)* it's pretty $



Yes it's snakeskin - elaphe, specifically.

And yes it's pretty $!


----------



## missmoimoi

solitudelove said:


> Did they have the medium croc embossed Pandora in black? I remember they only had the beige one. Do you know how much the marked down prices are for Pandora bags?




I saw the beige croc embossed Pandora too, don't think I saw a black one. 

Small grainy sugar Pandora in lilac are 15xx?  Not sure tho, maybe less?  I wasn't paying close attention [emoji10]


----------



## solitudelove

missmoimoi said:


> I saw the beige croc embossed Pandora too, don't think I saw a black one.
> 
> Small grainy sugar Pandora in lilac are 15xx?  Not sure tho, maybe less?  I wasn't paying close attention [emoji10]


Okay, thank you! I'll find time to go to HR!


----------



## fashserendipity

saks in boston has the medium pandora in black croc embossed. saw it today!


----------



## solitudelove

fashserendipity said:


> saks in boston has the medium pandora in black croc embossed. saw it today!


I saw it on their website! Sadly they can't ship to where I live!  Thank you for the intel though!


----------



## solitudelove

GemsBerry said:


> I shopped with them, they are excellent. there's no custom fees to USA and they usually offer free shipping.





Colieolie said:


> Yep several times. I just bought a midnight medium antigona from them this week. It came in perfect condition, well packaged with the dust bag/original cards/tags. I believe they offer free shipping in both Canada and the US.



I just placed an order earlier today!!! I am so excited and can't wait for my bag to be shipped!!


----------



## solitudelove

Saw this on the TJ Maxx's website! http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/q...oductId=1000081107&colorId=NS1003538&pos=1:77


----------



## randr21

Two collector dream pandas on sale at BG

Med black pandora croc embossed

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Give...id%3D59624&eItemId=prod106530144&cmCat=search

Med off-white panda croc embossed

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Give...id%3D59624&eItemId=prod106540007&cmCat=search


----------



## randr21

Elusive classic on sale, must hurry.

Bny med black goat gale:

http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-med...l-503364306.html#q=medium+nightingale&start=6


----------



## Rina337

randr21 said:


> Elusive classic on sale, must hurry.
> 
> Bny med black goat gale:
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-med...l-503364306.html#q=medium+nightingale&start=6




Argh, nooooooo!  I wish my money wasn't eat marked for other things.


----------



## randr21

Rina337 said:


> Argh, nooooooo!  I wish my money wasn't eat marked for other things.



Hard to resist with price increases and classic black in goat combo.


----------



## Rina337

randr21 said:


> Hard to resist with price increases and classic black in goat combo.




This is makes me sad. I hope it finds a happy home. &#128557;


----------



## missmoimoi

randr21 said:


> Elusive classic on sale, must hurry.
> 
> Bny med black goat gale:
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-med...l-503364306.html#q=medium+nightingale&start=6




Wowee!!!  That's the one I want too. I need to find this up here in Canada because our dollar is so low, it hurts to import too much.


----------



## ikim23

Here's my new Antigona 3D panel clutch! From the ssense sale.


----------



## miss_t4k3n

randr21 said:


> Elusive classic on sale, must hurry.
> 
> Bny med black goat gale:
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-med...l-503364306.html#q=medium+nightingale&start=6




i just placed my order   i'm so excited! it's going to be my very first givenchy.....


----------



## miss_t4k3n

I just checked the goatskin nightingale and its already sold out at barneys. 

Thanks randr21 for the intel!


----------



## devik

randr21 said:


> Elusive classic on sale, must hurry.
> 
> Bny med black goat gale:
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-med...l-503364306.html#q=medium+nightingale&start=6





Rina337 said:


> This is makes me sad. I hope it finds a happy home. &#128557;



"Must hurry" is right - it's gone already! No wonder, $1000 off. Someone did get lucky there.


----------



## devik

miss_t4k3n said:


> i just placed my order   i'm so excited! it's going to be my very first givenchy.....



OH YAY A TPFER GOT IT!! I didn't read the whole thread before posting. So cool!!!!!! We hope to see mod shots when it arrives! Congratulations!


----------



## wobertow

miss_t4k3n said:


> i just placed my order   i'm so excited! it's going to be my very first givenchy.....




Congrats!!! Excited for you too!!!


----------



## randr21

miss_t4k3n said:


> I just checked the goatskin nightingale and its already sold out at barneys.
> 
> Thanks randr21 for the intel!



Congrats! Cant wait for your reveal.


----------



## miss_t4k3n

thanks everyone! i just got an email from borderfree about a transaction authorization number. my cc co has never heard of it and they can see the amount as a pending transaction.... anyway, i just provided them with the full name of the cc co....  hopefully it's smooth sailing from there.. i've never ordered from barneys before.... 

i will post pics once it arrives.... so excited that i got it at such a bargain! not  a big fan of the new nightingale style..


----------



## miss_t4k3n

missmoimoi said:


> Wowee!!!  That's the one I want too. I need to find this up here in Canada because our dollar is so low, it hurts to import too much.



i inquired at holt renfrew about the same bag. they don't have it available but it would sell for $2515 CAD + tax... the barney's deal was a bargain as they are charging me $2292 CAD with tax and duties..


----------



## missmoimoi

miss_t4k3n said:


> i inquired at holt renfrew about the same bag. they don't have it available but it would sell for $2515 CAD + tax... the barney's deal was a bargain as they are charging me $2292 CAD with tax and duties..




Congrats!  I'm excited for you. 

Want to hear my Remorse Story?  Last year I was finding numerous Gbags at downtown Winners one of which was the med black lamb skin Nightingale for 1299 cad. The exact bag was in stock at Holts Vancouver for 2515!

But I had racked up like 7 Gbags in my collection by sheer luck/accident and was off to Europe for holiday. Long story short I returned two Gbags to Winners before my 30 days were up = 3k 

The black Nightingale that I really prefer is the goat with more hardware but the zanzi embossed is still lovely. I regret that return...1299 is unbeatable but what can you do?  If i could buy bags endlessly I'd own BOTH med black Nightingales!  I already have emerald and carmine red but would love black too. My gf said I already have so many gorgeous blk bags. 

I hope to see your pics once it arrives [emoji2]


----------



## miss_t4k3n

missmoimoi said:


> Congrats!  I'm excited for you.
> 
> Want to hear my Remorse Story?  Last year I was finding numerous Gbags at downtown Winners one of which was the med black lamb skin Nightingale for 1299 cad. The exact bag was in stock at Holts Vancouver for 2515!
> 
> But I had racked up like 7 Gbags in my collection by sheer luck/accident and was off to Europe for holiday. Long story short I returned two Gbags to Winners before my 30 days were up = 3k
> 
> The black Nightingale that I really prefer is the goat with more hardware but the zanzi embossed is still lovely. I regret that return...1299 is unbeatable but what can you do?  If i could buy bags endlessly I'd own BOTH med black Nightingales!  I already have emerald and carmine red but would love black too. My gf said I already have so many gorgeous blk bags.
> 
> I hope to see your pics once it arrives [emoji2]



Damn.. really? I can never find deals like that at winners. Though I don't have patience for that store either... anyway, a carmine red! Wow! I love that colour and wish i got that when it came out


----------



## randr21

Forward Elyse Walker has the med night blue gale on sale.  I have this and if you are not a fan of black, or have too many black bags, but want another dark neutral, this elegant dark blue with silver hw is a dream.

http://www.fwrd.com/product-givench...leFBEW-en_US&cvosrc=affiliate.shopstyle_en_US


----------



## randr21

Obsedia coney in black.  It's a super chic mini bag.  I love mine in blue and it's my lightest grab and go bag.

http://www.fwrd.com/product-givench...E-WY275/?srcType=plpaltimage&list=plp-list-19


----------



## randr21

Med black gale waxy with studs

http://www.fwrd.com/product-givench...VE-WY237/?srcType=plpaltimage&list=plp-list-0


----------



## randr21

Another favorite, black large obsedia.  I imagine it as G's version of the Kelly. 

http://www.fwrd.com/product-givench...VE-WY227/?srcType=plpaltimage&list=plp-list-1


----------



## devik

Medium black Nightingale in lambskin at TJMaxx $1499

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/quickview.jsp?rp=true&productId=1000081108&colorId=NS1003537&pos=1%3A93


Also black micro 'gale - it says "leather" but I think it might be sugar goat? $1299

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/q...ductId=1000082551&colorId=NS1003537&pos=1:113


They are getting a lot of Gbags lately!

Though lots of other stuff there too - Valentino especially it seems.


----------



## devik

randr21 said:


> Another favorite, black large obsedia.  I imagine it as G's version of the Kelly.
> 
> http://www.fwrd.com/product-givench...VE-WY227/?srcType=plpaltimage&list=plp-list-1



I love the Obsedia!!


----------



## devik

randr21 said:


> Forward Elyse Walker has the med night blue gale on sale.  I have this and if you are not a fan of black, or have too many black bags, but want another dark neutral, this elegant dark blue with silver hw is a dream.
> 
> http://www.fwrd.com/product-givench...leFBEW-en_US&cvosrc=affiliate.shopstyle_en_US



Thanks for posting these - I'd not seen that site before.

They've also got the small black on sale now:

http://www.fwrd.com/product-givenchy-small-nightingale-in-black/GIVE-WY288/?&srcType=plpaltimage

$1463

(med blue is $1638)

That site has really great selection!


----------



## nai2012

Hi 

Harvey Nichols have 30% off spring summer collections this weekend if you download the App...I finally found a nude antigona and ended up paying £945! X


----------



## NiaRyn

nai2012 said:


> Hi
> 
> Harvey Nichols have 30% off spring summer collections this weekend if you download the App...I finally found a nude antigona and ended up paying £945! X



 So lucky! Well done! :thumbup: Mod pics, please


----------



## librabloom

SSENSE has great deal today, 30%-50% off, check it out!!!!

https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/designers/givenchy/bags


----------



## missmoimoi

1949 cad I think?  Holts Vancouver, a small


----------



## ohricochet

Does anyone know about any French sites (or sites that charge in euros) that do international shipping for Givenchy bags?


----------



## lvpradalove

ohricochet said:


> Does anyone know about any French sites (or sites that charge in euros) that do international shipping for Givenchy bags?




g and b online has some givenchy handbags


----------



## ohricochet

lvpradalove said:


> g and b online has some givenchy handbags




Oooh thanks, do you have the url for the site? I tried googling but nothing relevant came up.


----------



## GemsBerry

ohricochet said:


> Does anyone know about any French sites (or sites that charge in euros) that do international shipping for Givenchy bags?



I know https://www.montaignemarket.com (French) and http://www.lindelepalais.com (Italian). I shopped with both, both are great. You can see prices in USD if you are in US, but they bill you in Euros and PayPal or CC will have to convert it.

I think Farfetch will charge you in euros only if you are in Europe.


----------



## katran26

Givenchy Easy Tote at Barney's - $749

http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-easy-tote-503819357.html


----------



## ohricochet

GemsBerry said:


> I know https://www.montaignemarket.com (French) and http://www.lindelepalais.com (Italian). I shopped with both, both are great. You can see prices in USD if you are in US, but they bill you in Euros and PayPal or CC will have to convert it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Farfetch will charge you in euros only if you are in Europe.




Thank you!! I'm trying to see if I can take advantage of the weak euro,


----------



## GemsBerry

ohricochet said:


> Thank you!! I'm trying to see if I can take advantage of the weak euro,



Ha-ha, I do the same


----------



## nai2012

NiaRyn said:


> So lucky! Well done! :thumbup: Mod pics, please



Here u go...love it! The colour is actually called taupe but I understand this is this seasons nude? Can anyone shed any light. Thanks xx


----------



## NiaRyn

nai2012 said:


> Here u go...love it! The colour is actually called taupe but I understand this is this seasons nude? Can anyone shed any light. Thanks xx



It is gorgeous!! And I would say yes, that is a nude color, even in the shade. It is the small size, yes? I am green with envy! Enjoy her. I shall wait patiently for my dream Antigona...


----------



## lvpradalove

ohricochet said:


> Oooh thanks, do you have the url for the site? I tried googling but nothing relevant came up.




https://www.gebnegozionline.com


----------



## nai2012

Thanks NiaRyn, it's actually a medium, will try and upload a mod pic this weekend when I take her out again...what is ur dream antigona? xx


----------



## fashserendipity

pandora croc embossed for less than 1000 at Barneys!

http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-pandora-messenger-503688598.html


----------



## scrumpy

3 antigona sand a pandora in Naughtipidginsnest sale

http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipidginsnestshop/cat_431369-SALE.html


----------



## ohricochet

fashserendipity said:


> pandora croc embossed for less than 1000 at Barneys!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-pandora-messenger-503688598.html




That was such a great deal, beautiful bag. It's sold out now


----------



## katran26

Givenchy Nightingale satchel - $1319

http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-medium-nightingale-satchel-503688562.html


----------



## randr21

Netaporter med black zanzi gale

http://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/433267


----------



## lvpradalove

There's a mini antigona in black and leather in farfetch for 1697aud plus 35aud shipping. PUse 10% off code to get extra 10 off.


----------



## BPC

Medium Antigona. It's $1,856 even though its showing $2,623 
Sale prices shows up when it's added to your bag. (only for customers shipping to the US)

http://www.matchesfashion.com/us/products/Givenchy-Antigona-medium-leather-tote-1008372


----------



## NiaRyn

http://www.lanecrawford.com/pdp/RGW...iliates&utm_campaign=Linkshare_UK&_country=GB

This statement-maker is 30% off!

Someone here needs to grab it before I spend anymore money!


----------



## GemsBerry

Hard to find Croc embossed  Medium Nightingale (not mine) http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Bl...dium-Nightingale-Bag-Purse-HTF-/181772988375?


----------



## Baghera

saw a lemon yellow medium Antigona at TJ Maxx Mazza Galleries along Wisconsin Ave.


----------



## juzzernaut

Just bought the medium nightingale in black goatskin at Barneys Beverly Hills for $1399! Such a steal, I could not resist such a deal. Not sure if other Barneys still have it in stock.


----------



## randr21

juzzernaut said:


> Just bought the medium nightingale in black goatskin at Barneys Beverly Hills for $1399! Such a steal, I could not resist such a deal. Not sure if other Barneys still have it in stock.



Awesome deal, must be your lucky day.  Did they have other med goatskin gales on sale?


----------



## juzzernaut

randr21 said:


> Awesome deal, must be your lucky day.  Did they have other med goatskin gales on sale?



Thank you!  I was pretty surprised that it was being sold for that price too! I believe they had another gale on sale for $1319, but it is calfskin and croc stamped.  

http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-medium-nightingale-satchel-503688562.html#prefn1=brand&pagetype=brand&prefv1=Givenchy&start=4

The SA told me that the Givenchy rep had told her they would not be making anymore of the Classic style gales, which is why they were including it in the sale! They are revamping the gale to make the strap thinner and longer.


----------



## randr21

juzzernaut said:


> Thank you!  I was pretty surprised that it was being sold for that price too! I believe they had another gale on sale for $1319, but it is calfskin and croc stamped.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-med...=brand&pagetype=brand&prefv1=Givenchy&start=4
> 
> The SA told me that the Givenchy rep had told her they would not be making anymore of the Classic style gales, which is why they were including it in the sale! They are revamping the gale to make the strap thinner and longer.



No wonder the classic blacks are on sale.  I've had gales since they first came out, and truly love the look.  Will be sad to see them go, but excited to see what's the evolution.

Its interesting to hear the new straps will be longer and thinner. I guess more ppl like the messenger look/function.  I feel the med gale is meant for more hobo or ladylike over the wrist look, while the small and mini gales are better cross body.


----------



## juzzernaut

randr21 said:


> No wonder the classic blacks are on sale.  I've had gales since they first came out, and truly love the look.  Will be sad to see them go, but excited to see what's the evolution.
> 
> Its interesting to hear the new straps will be longer and thinner. I guess more ppl like the messenger look/function.  I feel the med gale is meant for more hobo or ladylike over the wrist look, while the small and mini gales are better cross body.




I agree. I love that the gale is so versatile. There aren't many bags like it where you can wear it as a top handle or hobo which I feel makes the gale stand out from a lot of bags.


----------



## Jefferson1k

Barneys NY has this nightingale on sale It's down to $1319 from $2630. Pm for Sa info


----------



## Jefferson1k

Saks mi givenchy night blue medium $1097 
Pm for Sa info


----------



## Elizabel

Hi all
Is a price of USD 1400 a good price for a small goat Nightingale? 

Thx E x


----------



## highend

Jefferson1k said:


> Barneys NY has this nightingale on sale It's down to $1319 from $2630. Pm for Sa info
> 
> View attachment 3031657


 

....also currently available online http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Medium-Nightingale-Satchel-503688562.html


----------



## randr21

Short Hills NM has the med black goat gale for i think 1417. Ask for Claudia.

I also saw a beautiful med panda pure with blue python flap and regular leather for body.  It was around 3300, but so so gorgeous. Have not seen it anywhere else.  Here's a pic for inspiration.







They also had zanzi med gales in light blue as well as peacock blue.

Others include mini black gale and mini cherry gale


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Black rubberised antigona at Browns

http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/034O35800006/027/small-rubberised-antigona-bag


----------



## Alebeth

Some antigonas on sale at NM website--medium brown nubuck, mini purple nubuck and mini silver.


----------



## reginatina

nai2012 said:


> Hi
> 
> Harvey Nichols have 30% off spring summer collections this weekend if you download the App...I finally found a nude antigona and ended up paying £945! X



You are too lucky. When I saw your photos, I knew this was the color I wanted. I'm really leaning towards the nude/beige/linen in medium. It's so beautiful, and for that price a steal.  I can't seem to find a medium anywhere at this time, which seems crazy since you just purchased yours less than two weeks ago.  definitely have to keep checking around.


----------



## nai2012

reginatina said:


> You are too lucky. When I saw your photos, I knew this was the color I wanted. I'm really leaning towards the nude/beige/linen in medium. It's so beautiful, and for that price a steal.  I can't seem to find a medium anywhere at this time, which seems crazy since you just purchased yours less than two weeks ago.  definitely have to keep checking around.



Keep looking...I was also giving up hope as they were sold out everywhere...and then thought I'll settle for the tri colour ant (Orange, black and nude) I only went into Harvey nicks to look at the tri colour one and there it was...Harrods did say it would be coming back in so maybe check there too. Are u based in the UK? X


----------



## reginatina

nai2012 said:


> Keep looking...I was also giving up hope as they were sold out everywhere...and then thought I'll settle for the tri colour ant (Orange, black and nude) I only went into Harvey nicks to look at the tri colour one and there it was...Harrods did say it would be coming back in so maybe check there too. Are u based in the UK? X


 

No, I'm in California.  I don't live near any huge department stores that carry premier designers, so I either have to travel or order online.  You are absolutely correct, I'll keep searching and being patient.  I also don't want to settle for something when spending that amount of money.  It was always between black and the nude colors, but since I have so many black and darker brown bags, I really want a nude bag.  Yours is truly lovely!


----------



## fashserendipity

randr21 said:


> No wonder the classic blacks are on sale.  I've had gales since they first came out, and truly love the look.  Will be sad to see them go, but excited to see what's the evolution.
> 
> Its interesting to hear the new straps will be longer and thinner. I guess more ppl like the messenger look/function.  I feel the med gale is meant for more hobo or ladylike over the wrist look, while the small and mini gales are better cross body.



New version nightingales are available for pre order on saks.com. Not sure how I feel about them... I have loved nightingales since day one

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...Givenchy&N=4294912047+306622829&bmUID=kUa5vut


----------



## randr21

fashserendipity said:


> New version nightingales are available for pre order on saks.com. Not sure how I feel about them... I have loved nightingales since day one
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...Givenchy&N=4294912047+306622829&bmUID=kUa5vut



I'm reserving judgment too until I try one on, but based on pics, I feel the one single piece of leather instead of the cross-stitching makes it look "younger" to me, and the longer strap adds to that cross-body look.  Maybe b/c the original style looked different compared to all other satchels with the stitching, but I really liked how it was elegant, but still practical and casual at the same time.


----------



## devik

randr21 said:


> I'm reserving judgment too until I try one on, but based on pics, I feel the one single piece of leather instead of the cross-stitching makes it look "younger" to me, and the longer strap adds to that cross-body look.  Maybe b/c the original style looked different compared to all other satchels with the stitching, but I really liked how it was elegant, but still practical and casual at the same time.



Interesting - to me, the one piece/smooth design makes it look much more formal, or even sophisticated. So not "younger" (though I can see why you're saying that!) but instead for me it looks like a less friendly bag. Not sure if that makes sense!! 

I guess it looks more like a bad-a** bag to me now! Which I'm not yet sure is good or bad.


----------



## angelxchild

Farfetch has a couple Pandoras, Nightingales, and Antigonas in their sale section, and you can get an additional 20% off with code xx20june15. 

There's an especially gorgeous yellow Antigona that's around $1450 after discount - I'd totally buy if I didn't already splurge on a Céline last week!


----------



## reginatina

Do you think there will be a 4th of July sale for Antigonas?  Instead of the linen I have changed my mind to the black or this gorgeous bright red. Birthday isn't until August, but I don't want to miss out on a good sale. Also, with the new strap length (does that include the mediums?) I want to purchase a 2015.


----------



## Jefferson1k

Hi saw this at Saks mi. $738. Pm for sa info.


----------



## missyjcat

Neiman is having an extra 35% off sale which includes Pandoras, Nightingales, Antigonas in exotics already on sale (anaconda, croc)


----------



## BPC

$1,319 Medium Croc stamped Nightingale off white
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Give...ements%3D&eItemId=prod111850085&cmCat=product


----------



## channar

From SAKs from $2435 
Now $1136
pm for SA info


----------



## Mbloom06

channar said:


> From SAKs from $2435
> Now $1136
> pm for SA info
> 
> View attachment 3042146


What Saks is this at !!?!


----------



## dorres

Will be returning to BG. PM me for SA info. Now only $1139 in small.


----------



## channar

channar said:


> from saks from $2435
> now $1136
> pm for sa info
> 
> View attachment 3042146



sold.


----------



## devik

dorres said:


> View attachment 3042291
> 
> 
> Will be returning to BG. PM me for SA info. Now only $1139 in small.



Such a gorgeous bag. Is that the Orchid Pink? Why are you returning?


----------



## Jefferson1k

Pm me for Sa info. My Saks MI SA has theses black or white. Second cut $1233


----------



## shoptilludrop4

I just got the mini grained grey 
My understanding is the mini and small are pretty similar in sizes? The medium is quite bigger than the small?


----------



## cwxx

Lilac? periwinkle? small ant on sale on tjmaxx website - $1700 -discount doesn't seem that amazing in light of recent sales in dept stores but the color is nice! I'd be more tempted if I hadn't tried the new longer strap on in store and just that little additional length really makes a difference. The SA told me they only have the longer strap in black so far so fingers crossed for some nice grey colors in the new small design soon!

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/quickview.jsp?rp=true&productId=1000077703&colorId=NS1145689&pos=1%3A32


----------



## misscheng

TJ Maxx also has the medium pandora in magnolia print on their website for $1799!


----------



## ngocphan91

amazing deal!! someone pls get it before i hurt my wallet again[emoji85] $1055.25


----------



## ngocphan91

$1195.95


----------



## Jefferson1k

My Saks MI SA has this second cut bag. Pm for Sa Info 



$1098



$1544



$1077



$1124


----------



## peach3

Jefferson1k said:


> My Saks MI SA has this second cut bag. Pm for Sa Info
> 
> View attachment 3044695
> 
> $1098
> 
> View attachment 3044696
> 
> $1544
> 
> View attachment 3044701
> 
> $1077
> 
> View attachment 3044702
> 
> $1124




Hi is this still available? pm sent thank you


----------



## buonobi

this blue!!


----------



## Griva

Guys what colours are available right now for the antigonia?


----------



## Milky caramel

Just bought a medium nightingale in goat skin for $1399 + tax from Barneys in Chicago. It was sold out online.called around and found one and will be shipped to me in Los angeles. The nice SA even waived the shipping fee. So excited. But so so banned I need to stop buying shoes and purses this sale season but this forum is not helping so temping.


----------



## randr21

Milky caramel said:


> Just bought a medium nightingale in goat skin for $1399 + tax from Barneys in Chicago. It was sold out online.called around and found one and will be shipped to me in Los angeles. The nice SA even waived the shipping fee. So excited. But so so banned I need to stop buying shoes and purses this sale season but this forum is not helping so temping.



Congratulations, I have the same bag and it's a classic, even more so since they're changing the style.

I know what you mean about curbing our shopping addiction...I've already bought shoes to add to the other shoes I haven't even worn.  At least this bag was meant to be yours!


----------



## Milky caramel

randr21 said:


> Congratulations, I have the same bag and it's a classic, even more so since they're changing the style.
> 
> I know what you mean about curbing our shopping addiction...I've already bought shoes to add to the other shoes I haven't even worn.  At least this bag was meant to be yours!


+1 guilty as charged.i don't know what it is about nightingale I just luv it. Actually it's my best givenchy handbag design anyday. I have a givenchy handbag I made up of nylon and leather studs. Bought it since 2011 from last call in Orange  CA and it's still holding up. Id pick nightingale anyday been lusting over it for a while. So glad I got this one with d thick strap cos I think I read somewhere that d new models will come with thin straps.


----------



## Milky caramel

Here it is randr21 don't know the style name though


----------



## randr21

Milky caramel said:


> +1 guilty as charged.i don't know what it is about nightingale I just luv it. Actually it's my best givenchy handbag design anyday. I have a givenchy handbag I made up of nylon and leather studs. Bought it since 2011 from last call in Orange  CA and it's still holding up. Id pick nightingale anyday been lusting over it for a while. So glad I got this one with d thick strap cos I think I read somewhere that d new models will come with thin straps.





Milky caramel said:


> Here it is randr21 don't know the style name though



Thin straps may look more streamlined, but my shoulders and back are really thankful to the thick (and padded) straps!  

Ohh, I think your beloved bag is called the eclipse.  The studs really makes the nylon bag unique.  It's light and you don't have to worry about getting it wet or dirty...


----------



## Milky caramel

randr21 said:


> Thin straps may look more streamlined, but my shoulders and back are really thankful to the thick (and padded) straps!
> 
> Ohh, I think your beloved bag is called the eclipse.  The studs really makes the nylon bag unique.  It's light and you don't have to worry about getting it wet or dirty...


I also prefer d thick shoulder strap.


----------



## lvpradalove

im not sure if this qualifies as an intel, but givenchy pandora in medium in baby's breathe is 60 off in amsterdam. 1655eur minus 60%


----------



## miss_t4k3n

Milky caramel said:


> Just bought a medium nightingale in goat skin for $1399 + tax from Barneys in Chicago. It was sold out online.called around and found one and will be shipped to me in Los angeles. The nice SA even waived the shipping fee. So excited. But so so banned I need to stop buying shoes and purses this sale season but this forum is not helping so temping.



I bought the same bag and loving it so far!!!


----------



## Milky caramel

miss_t4k3n said:


> I bought the same bag and loving it so far!!!


Can't wait to get mine Bag Twin. Did u get urs online or in stores.


----------



## miss_t4k3n

Milky caramel said:


> Can't wait to get mine Bag Twin. Did u get urs online or in stores.



Got it online as soon as i saw randr21's post about the sale... i think that was at 5am when i bought it... lol....


----------



## Milky caramel

miss_t4k3n said:


> Got it online as soon as i saw randr21's post about the sale... i think that was at 5am when i bought it... lol....


I tried to get one online but it sold out b4 I checked out. Thought I would get over the bag but it keeps coming back 2 my mind over and over. Had 2 get it. U know that feeling when u love a handbag and can't forget about it no matter how hard u try. Lol


----------



## miss_t4k3n

Milky caramel said:


> I tried to get one online but it sold out b4 I checked out. Thought I would get over the bag but it keeps coming back 2 my mind over and over. Had 2 get it. U know that feeling when u love a handbag and can't forget about it no matter how hard u try. Lol



Definitely... i actually was gonna get the gucci soho bag from the private sale but it was sold out by the time i checked out and none of the stores had the maple brown in stock... then i saw the post on the nightingale on sale and snatched it so I'm somewhat over the soho.... lol


----------



## Milky caramel

miss_t4k3n said:


> Definitely... i actually was gonna get the gucci soho bag from the private sale but it was sold out by the time i checked out and none of the stores had the maple brown in stock... then i saw the post on the nightingale on sale and snatched it so I'm somewhat over the soho.... lol


Enjoy ur bag and have a lovely week ahead.


----------



## kwikspice

ngocphan91 said:


> amazing deal!! someone pls get it before i hurt my wallet again[emoji85] $1055.25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044582



Where was this ?


----------



## ngocphan91

kwikspice said:


> Where was this ?




they're sold. Thanks!


----------



## tuna lala

Black small patent Pandora at SSense still available at 40% off!

https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/givenchy/black-small-patent-pandora-bag/1158653


----------



## tuna lala

Black medium Pandora box. I wish this was the mini 

https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/givenchy/black-medium-pandora-box-bag/829203


----------



## reginatina

tuna lala said:


> Black small patent Pandora at SSense still available at 40% off!
> 
> https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/givenchy/black-small-patent-pandora-bag/1158653



I've been giving this the furry eyeball, but bought this instead:

https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/...iliate&utm_campaign=generic&utm_term=10569670

Got the last one. I want a Pandora, as well. I love this patent leather and the small size, but I may need to take a break or save it as a Christmas gift.


----------



## ohricochet

tuna lala said:


> Black small patent Pandora at SSense still available at 40% off!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/givenchy/black-small-patent-pandora-bag/1158653




Ahhhhh which country do you have selected? It's only showing as 20% for me.


----------



## tuna lala

@ohricochet mine is set to US. Someone just needs to buy this lol. And they. Have free shipping for $200+ purchase. They have a couple other Givenchy bags left too.


----------



## ohricochet

tuna lala said:


> @ohricochet mine is set to US. Someone just needs to buy this lol. And they. Have free shipping for $200+ purchase. They have a couple other Givenchy bags left too.




Ugh thanks, I need that baaaaaag


----------



## tuna lala

reginatina said:


> I've been giving this the furry eyeball, but bought this instead:
> 
> https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/...iliate&utm_campaign=generic&utm_term=10569670
> 
> Got the last one. I want a Pandora, as well. I love this patent leather and the small size, but I may need to take a break or save it as a Christmas gift.



Ah-hah! You were the one who got it! Great pick! Was eyeing that too but I just bought a YSL Duffle and thought they're similar enough...with the short handles and all.


----------



## tuna lala

ohricochet said:


> Ugh thanks, I need that baaaaaag



Where are you anyway if you don't mind?


----------



## ohricochet

tuna lala said:


> Where are you anyway if you don't mind?




Singapore. I tried changing my address to a U.S. address but it's still only 20% off  Boooo, hopefully it goes to a good owner!


----------



## reginatina

tuna lala said:


> Ah-hah! You were the one who got it! Great pick! Was eyeing that too but I just bought a YSL Duffle and thought they're similar enough...with the short handles and all.



Thanks. Yeah, I wanted the traditional smooth leather one, but kept going back and forth. This one was cheaper, too. I saved $300. It's so beautiful. I just ordered it this morning and received an email two hours later saying it was shipped. My experience with Ssense has been great so far. Still doesn't stop me from drooling over this gorgeous Panda.


----------



## reginatina

http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/33825


----------



## Jefferson1k

My Saks MI Sa has this bag second cut and final sale $536. Pandora bag. Pm for Sa Info


----------



## reginatina

Selfridges has this Pandora for £602, but when I put it in my basket and check out it charges me £995. 

http://www.selfridges.com/en/givenchy-pandora-small-washed-leather-satchel_129-3000831-11L5251004/

I've emailed them to try and get them to honor the advertised price.


----------



## randr21

Tons of bags at BG store for 50% off.  Small & mini baby breath pandas and 1 tote, small & med magnolia pandas, only one med black ant with white outlines. Lots of croc embossed gales in blush and cream.

There were other ones, less popular, but also multiples.


----------



## Neospecies

Nevermind


----------



## reginatina

randr21 said:


> Tons of bags at BG store for 50% off.  Small & mini baby breath pandas and 1 tote, small & med magnolia pandas, only one med black ant with white outlines. Lots of croc embossed gales in blush and cream.
> 
> There were other ones, less popular, but also multiples.



What store is this?  I thought it was Bergdorf's, but I didn't see a sale.


----------



## randr21

reginatina said:


> What store is this?  I thought it was Bergdorf's, but I didn't see a sale.



In Bergdorf NYC store, ground floor.


----------



## Milky caramel

2 different types of gales on saks.com hurry!


----------



## reginatina

http://www.tronccompany.com/givenchy/pandora-coin-purse/blue

This is too cute. This site has some good deals.


----------



## Jefferson1k

My Saks MI Sa found this sale piece. $2040 to $1428 Medium nightingale black Not final sale.  Pm for Sa info.


----------



## wj2014

hey everyone!
I know this bag is several season old by now but if anyone sees a Pandora Mini Croc Embossed (the grey from 2014) please give me a shout, I desperately want that bag haha.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello guys, I've been searching high and low for a ps11 in yellow from a couple of years ago. I'm fine with either classic or mini classic. Any Intel will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## thefinchster

k5ml3k said:


> Hello guys, I've been searching high and low for a ps11 in yellow from a couple of years ago. I'm fine with either classic or mini classic. Any Intel will be greatly appreciated!!
> View attachment 3065960



Wrong sub lol


----------



## casseyelsie

k5ml3k said:


> Hello guys, I've been searching high and low for a ps11 in yellow from a couple of years ago. I'm fine with either classic or mini classic. Any Intel will be greatly appreciated!!
> View attachment 3065960




I think that is Proenza Schouler, not Givenchy.


----------



## k5ml3k

thefinchster said:


> Wrong sub lol







casseyelsie said:


> I think that is Proenza Schouler, not Givenchy.




Oh whoops! Sorry guys...please ignore [emoji16]


----------



## Jefferson1k

My Bg Sa has this sale bag. Pm for Sa info 



Clutch was 1395.00 now 699.00


----------



## googlyucci

Anyone know if the antigona small clutch in black ever came with gold emblems?


----------



## incognito1369

Hey guys I have been looking for the medium Lucrezia in black with ghw preferably in Europe. Anyone seen it? TIA


----------



## buonobi

*FARFETCH!*

FREE GLOBAL SHIPPING | Ends 12 midday BST Friday July 31 | On orders over £100/$160/&#8364;140/210AUD | Includes sale & full price items


----------



## thithi

My Barney's Outlet SA has these two Givenchy Pandoras available, pm me if interested.  I don't know the price but I can give you her contact info.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Forward by Elyse Walker 
Small Black Goatskin Nightingale SS14 Style On SALE!!!  
$1463

http://www.fwrd.com/product-givench...?d=Womens&srcType=plpaltimage&list=plp-list-2


----------



## muchstuff

Farfetch is offering 30% on all sales bags with code x30

http://www.farfetch.com/ca/shopping/women/sale/items.aspx?ffref=hd_mnav


----------



## Aramie

muchstuff said:


> Farfetch is offering 30% on all sales bags with code x30
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/ca/shopping/women/sale/items.aspx?ffref=hd_mnav


Thank you for this!


----------



## muchstuff

Aramie said:


> Thank you for this!



You're very welcome but I posted that on August 11th so I don't know if it still applies!


----------



## Aramie

muchstuff said:


> You're very welcome but I posted that on August 11th so I don't know if it still applies!


Oops, guess I better move quicker and scroll more posts!


----------



## muchstuff

Aramie said:


> Oops, guess I better move quicker and scroll more posts!



I went on Shopstyle and asked for sales alerts and I get an email daily letting me know what they know, it's helpful!


----------



## Aramie

muchstuff said:


> I went on Shopstyle and asked for sales alerts and I get an email daily letting me know what they know, it's helpful!


Done! Excellent advice, and I'll be sure to pass this on to searching friends.


----------



## muchstuff

Aramie said:


> Done! Excellent advice, and I'll be sure to pass this on to searching friends.



Another PFer told me about Styhunt it lists lots of different sources, check it out!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Lovely small purple goatskin Pandora! 
Altered to fit more petite frames. Great pop of color.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231667232218?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## kristinanuy

Hi Ladies,  this bag is on sale again at Saks website. I got one for myself last week.


----------



## darma2011

Is this a good price?


----------



## darma2011

How about this one?


----------



## misscheng

Those compare at prices are ridiculous, I don't think that Pandora was ever that much. That particular one also came out like 4 years ago. If you really like that one design, go ahead, but otherwise I would steer clear.


----------



## missmoimoi

Dubai Outlet Mall - did not have my size


----------



## cwxx

red satin givenchy turnlock high heel sandals on yoox
size 6, $341
http://www.yoox.com/us/44803085BK/item#dept=fmlfrnds&sts=sr_fmlfrnds80&cod10=44803085BK&sizeId=5


----------



## missmoimoi

Kill me now - older Lucrezia style bags small and med at Harvey Nichols Dubai. Big sigh 








Also the new micro size


----------



## cwxx

missmoimoi said:


> Kill me now - older Lucrezia style bags small and med at Harvey Nichols Dubai. Big sigh
> 
> Also the new micro size



haha missmoimoi you really are the Givenchy whisperer, these great bag deals are always finding you  And around the globe too!


----------



## missmoimoi

Back in Vancouver Winners


----------



## missmoimoi

cwxx said:


> haha missmoimoi you really are the Givenchy whisperer, these great bag deals are always finding you  And around the globe too!




Oh, I didn't buy anything - I couldn't  still too expensive for me.  But the Med black Lucrezia was killing me!  It had black suede interior.


I would love to find a Lucrezia in Med black Chain Animation or Med black quilted panel or Med baseball weave.  It will have to turn up in my local Winners Runway though.


Did you see my post for the floral Pandora wristlet?  I can't do this for $599 though - I just can't.


----------



## cwxx

missmoimoi said:


> Oh, I didn't buy anything - I couldn't  still too expensive for me.  But the Med black Lucrezia was killing me!  It had black suede interior.
> 
> 
> I would love to find a Lucrezia in Med black Chain Animation or Med black quilted panel or Med baseball weave.  It will have to turn up in my local Winners Runway though.
> 
> 
> Did you see my post for the floral Pandora wristlet?  I can't do this for $599 though - I just can't.



Ah well can't buy them all - though I def agree that suede interiors are just 
I remember you posting all these amazing finds at Winners that I never saw around where I am, but recently I spotted a bunch of small and medium Ants, huh! so I have faith one of those Lucrezias will def pop up when you least expect it  (btw had to look up the baseball weave and that handle!) 

Just saw the floral Pandora wristlet - oh man...but agree that the price is . I think the prices on some 'mini' bags are just out of control, I cannot imagine paying sometimes near 1k for a clutch!


----------



## cwxx

also - I think someone in the forum brought up Yoox's questionable/inconsistent pricing:

http://www.yoox.com/us/45267480DG/item#dept=women&sts=sr_women80&cod10=45267480DG&sizeId=1

not exactly same pattern but should be same size yea? Dunno why it's 1,359...


----------



## missmoimoi

cwxx said:


> Ah well can't buy them all - though I def agree that suede interiors are just
> I remember you posting all these amazing finds at Winners that I never saw around where I am, but recently I spotted a bunch of small and medium Ants, huh! so I have faith one of those Lucrezias will def pop up when you least expect it  (btw had to look up the baseball weave and that handle!)
> 
> Just saw the floral Pandora wristlet - oh man...but agree that the price is . I think the prices on some 'mini' bags are just out of control, I cannot imagine paying sometimes near 1k for a clutch!




Oooh, where did you see the small and med Ants?  What colours?  I have not seen Ants at Winners Runway for awhile but in total, I have come across 6 I think. Did not buy them all though [emoji8]

I've come across 3 med Nightingales, bought 3 kept 2.


----------



## cwxx

missmoimoi said:


> Oooh, where did you see the small and med Ants?  What colours?  I have not seen Ants at Winners Runway for awhile but in total, I have come across 6 I think. Did not buy them all though [emoji8]
> 
> I've come across 3 med Nightingales, bought 3 kept 2.



Almost all the Boston area TjMaxxs have/had Ants recently! Boston- Downtown crossing had small black in goat but last time I went it must have been sold and replaced with a medium black and white studded Ant. Framingham had a medium in...navy goat I think? And then there was a small red at Acton or Bedford location...Prices not amazing but could get marked down.

If you ever make a trip down I would def recommend checking out Framingham and Newton Highlands location if you have a car/time  Framingham location is right down the street from TJMaxx home office so they get lots of good stuff though a cashier told me b/c home office peps know when things are going to go out on the floor they put it on hold the night before. I think Newton Highlands might have even more stuff though - their runway event was insane.


----------



## reina ester

Luisaviaroma has a medium oxblood antigona for $2087. Regular price for a medium is $2435 I believe....seems like a good deal


----------



## Jefferson1k

My Saks MI Sa has this. Sale $1428.


----------



## miss_autumn

Jefferson1k said:


> My Saks MI Sa has this. Sale $1428.
> View attachment 3149758



Hi Jefferson1k, great find! Can you please give me details of your Sa? Thanks!


----------



## Sandi.el

Medium Black Nightingale with studs 30% off at L'inde le Palais. 

Original: $3608
Sale price: $2526


----------



## heleina

would you gals know where i can get my hands on one of these? does givenchy still makes these croc stamped ones? particularly this one?


----------



## hrhsunshine

heleina said:


> would you gals know where i can get my hands on one of these? does givenchy still makes these croc stamped ones? particularly this one?



Givenchy last released a limited croc stamped collection in Fall 2014. That was the grey nubuck which you see in my avatar.  This shiny leather has not been produced in a couple of years and we will just have to watch and see if they decide to do a repeat.


----------



## louie_louie

Not sure if anyone mentioned this yet, but MyHabit has Antigona's in different colors and a Nightingale for sale!


----------



## Dany_37

Has anyone ever heard of or purchased anything from Bagheeraboutique?  I see something delish on there that I want to purchase but was concerned of authenticity...


----------



## sarahnadia

UK LADIES!!! SecretSales has a few Givenchy bags up  Shark, Antigonas! Plus you get 10% off your first purchase with WELC10. I just got the beautiful black croc embossed Shark bag for almost half off! Can't wait


----------



## solitudelove

Givenchy has opened their first (I think?) store in Taiwan! The smooth leather Pandora in medium size is a little over $70,000 NTD, not sure about the other prices.


----------



## cwxx

Spotted at Newton Highlands TJMaxx $300:







They also had a large men's gale, not red tag so mid 1000s, it had dots over it which I couldn't tell if they were ostrich skin or just damaged...


----------



## dorres

cwxx said:


> Spotted at Newton Highlands TJMaxx $300:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also had a large men's gale, not red tag so mid 1000s, it had dots over it which I couldn't tell if they were ostrich skin or just damaged...




Is that a wristlet?


----------



## cwxx

dorres said:


> Is that a wristlet?



yup


----------



## missmoimoi

HEY!!!!   I like the grainy sugar goat leather Antigona in this shade of blue way more than the last two "medium blues"

Oh man!  The prices have been climbing up - I thought I was done &#129300;[emoji8]



I never saw Moroccan Blue Antigona, is this close?


----------



## HappyDoodler

Does anyone own a medium nightingale in sugar grained metallic goatskin leather? I saw one from an online seller but when I tried to google I only found micro nightingales in that finish. I also don't know which collection it's from. It's supposed to be limited ed. Would appreciate any intel!


----------



## randr21

15% off at Luisaviaroma with SHOP15


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Ann's fabulous finds has a black nightingale in excellent condition


----------



## katg519

Farfetch has a few bags on sale.


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Barneys sale is up and there are several antigonas..hurry happy shopping!


----------



## olive

Pandora minis, smells, medium in select colors are 40% off on Barneys website


----------



## dorres

From my Barneys SA 40% off


----------



## Royalbohemian

Luisaviaroma ..... Antigona tote [emoji178]


----------



## missmoimoi

Downtown Winners $1999 CAD, Vancouver


----------



## randr21

Royalbohemian said:


> Luisaviaroma ..... Antigona tote [emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3197356
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197357



How can you resist with a design backdrop like that?  Congrats!


----------



## kbcrew

dorres said:


> View attachment 3197344
> View attachment 3197345
> View attachment 3197346
> View attachment 3197347
> 
> 
> From my Barneys SA 40% off




Is the Pandora in the electric blue color? Thanks!


----------



## tr1plesix

Ssense.com 20% off. https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/givenchy/pink-small-sugar-antigona-bag/1309133


----------



## SweetP101

I bought at Givenchy pandora in red, small with calfskin leather, for around $1,700 today at Holt Renfew. There are a few on sale, but with the sale starting tomorrow I expect they will be gone soon.


----------



## Stacy31

I bought a night blue antigona, medium size today from Saks on sale for $1704.  They had the night blue, cherry and electric blue colors on sale starting today.


----------



## ria616

Barneys.com have the red small nightingale for $1309 

http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-nig...=Nightingale+&fromInstantSearch=false&start=4


----------



## randr21

Stacy31 said:


> I bought a night blue antigona, medium size today from Saks on sale for $1704.  They had the night blue, cherry and electric blue colors on sale starting today.



I didnt see any sale givenchy bags in nyc saks at noon.  Lucky you!


----------



## nadiap

I noticed this morning that www.beyondtherack.com has antigonas at a great price.  Check it out.


----------



## Stacy31

randr21 said:


> I didnt see any sale givenchy bags in nyc saks at noon.  Lucky you!


 


Hi! They were on sale online Thanksgiving morning.  I noticed today they are all sold out.  It was a super win for me because I also had almost $500 dollars in Saks gift cards and I ended up paying about $1300 for the bag...I can't wait to get it!  Also, Barneys had it on sale for $1459 a day or two before, but it was sold out by the time I found it


----------



## randr21

Stacy31 said:


> Hi! They were on sale online Thanksgiving morning.  I noticed today they are all sold out.  It was a super win for me because I also had almost $500 dollars in Saks gift cards and I ended up paying about $1300 for the bag...I can't wait to get it!  Also, Barneys had it on sale for $1459 a day or two before, but it was sold out by the time I found it



I had asked Bny SA during presale if the blue ant was on sale and she said no, so I'm surprised it went on sale online.  Worked out well anyways with the gc!


----------



## achi_les

Stacy31 said:


> I bought a night blue antigona, medium size today from Saks on sale for $1704.  They had the night blue, cherry and electric blue colors on sale starting today.



I bought the same thing.. It was the middle of the night when I got it. It's coming on Tuesday. Thanks to my baby for waking me up!


----------



## Stacy31

achi_les said:


> I bought the same thing.. It was the middle of the night when I got it. It's coming on Tuesday. Thanks to my baby for waking me up!


 


Mine is coming on Tuesday, too!!  I got it early on Thursday morning---I had a feeling the sale started in the middle of the night because I checked before I went to bed on Wednesday and it was still regular price


----------



## Stacy31

randr21 said:


> I had asked Bny SA during presale if the blue ant was on sale and she said no, so I'm surprised it went on sale online.  Worked out well anyways with the gc!


 


It definitely worked out with the gc!  I wonder if the SA at Barneys was confused and thought you were asking about the deep blue color? Only the night blue went on sale and it looks almost black in the pictures. I almost fell off my couch when I saw $1459---that was an unbelievably low price for that bag!!!


----------



## randr21

Stacy31 said:


> It definitely worked out with the gc!  I wonder if the SA at Barneys was confused and thought you were asking about the deep blue color? Only the night blue went on sale and it looks almost black in the pictures. I almost fell off my couch when I saw $1459---that was an unbelievably low price for that bag!!!



I did specifically point to the night blue, so either they decided later on to add it to sale, or the sa was just clueless, it wasnt meant to be. Happy to see a subforum member get it at such an amazing price. It keeps on increasing so I think its great to get them on sale. Lucky for me, I picked up 2 pandas from elsewhere.


----------



## Stacy31

randr21 said:


> I did specifically point to the night blue, so either they decided later on to add it to sale, or the sa was just clueless, it wasnt meant to be. Happy to see a subforum member get it at such an amazing price. It keeps on increasing so I think its great to get them on sale. Lucky for me, I picked up 2 pandas from elsewhere.


 


That's great!! Congrats to you as well


----------



## UpTime

Sale at Saks . Contact Thomas for info +12674538641

GIVENCHY HANDBAG SALE 40% OFF:
https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0T5epZ6atOSgrG


----------



## hrhsunshine

Forward by Elyse Walker has a lot of Givenchy bags on sale!

http://www.fwrd.com/sale-category-bags/01ef40/?&pageNum=1#/filter/true


----------



## 123delirious

Several styles on sale at Lane Crawford: http://www.lanecrawford.com/givenchy-bags/_/700058/women/t_3002:catd000042/s_default/designers.lc


----------



## missmoimoi

Holt Renfrew Vancouver. All the Nightingales are marked down except for black. Small blue, navy, red and oxblood 1849 CAD. Med taupe is 2069 CAD I think. Other G bags marked down too.  I tried on the med taupe. I must say, I miss the embossed logo hardware or not. Very nice but &#129300;


----------



## randr21

missmoimoi said:


> Holt Renfrew Vancouver. All the Nightingales are marked down except for black. Small blue, navy, red and oxblood 1849 CAD. Med taupe is 2069 CAD I think. Other G bags marked down too.  I tried on the med taupe. I must say, I miss the embossed logo hardware or not. Very nice but &#129300;
> View attachment 3203641
> 
> View attachment 3203642
> 
> View attachment 3203643
> 
> View attachment 3203644



Did a double take. Thought this was your G collection. &#128512;


----------



## solitudelove

randr21 said:


> Did a double take. Thought this was your G collection. &#128512;


Same here!!!!


----------



## missmoimoi

Ha ha [emoji8] I wish


----------



## bussbuss

missmoimoi said:


> Ha ha [emoji8] I wish
> View attachment 3204203
> 
> View attachment 3204204
> 
> View attachment 3204205



Men i rlly want that blue  but i just bought the old style red now i kinda regret it


----------



## vivi__

I don't know if it's authentic, but Groupon is selling medium Antigonas in calfskin for $1700. I don't think Groupon would be selling fake goods, but who knows.

https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-cm-givenchy-antigona-medium


----------



## missmoimoi

bussbuss said:


> Men i rlly want that blue  but i just bought the old style red now i kinda regret it



Which blue do you mean?  The navy or the brighter blue?

Personally, I would not regret the "older" style red because I prefer the previous incarnations.  I have a med red Gale from 2014 but I forget the name!  It's a wine red - boy, am I bad with names or what?  It wasn't that long ago.


----------



## bussbuss

missmoimoi said:


> Which blue do you mean?  The navy or the brighter blue?
> 
> Personally, I would not regret the "older" style red because I prefer the previous incarnations.  I have a med red Gale from 2014 but I forget the name!  It's a wine red - boy, am I bad with names or what?  It wasn't that long ago.



The brighter  blue looks so beautiful.......yeah i have the  red from 2014 too and i love it then but this blue looks really good ....loool
.


----------



## arientastic

HI EVERYONE! i'm new here. I want to check if you have any recommendations on where to buy Givenchy Pandora in Hong Kong? I've been searching for the best deal but i am really not sure where to look at. Moreover, the item that i am looking for: Givenchy Pandora goat skin is often not available in Lane Crawford, for example. 

Thank you and looking forward to your response!


----------



## tr1plesix

On Sale at Bergdorf Goodman. PM me for SA


----------



## missmoimoi

Winners Runway, downtown Vancouver. This is large


----------



## louie_louie

Bergdorfs is offering the mini pandora Jaguar for $1190 while Saks and Barneys have it at $1790. I think it's a typo so hopefully they honor the price if you purchase it!


----------



## ToniP

I'm seeing a huge savings on a nightingale I want on Farfetch.  I've never purchased from here.  Is it legitimate?  Please advise.  I could save almost 1,000.00 bucks!!


----------



## Vee1227

Hi! Has anyone ever purchased from Antonioli.com? I'm looking at a Nightingale on their site. Just wondering if it's safe and secure??


----------



## tr1plesix

Barneys.com up to 60% off 

http://www.barneys.com/barneys-new-york/women/bags?prefn1=onSale&prefn2=productAccess&prefv1=Sale&prefv2=isPublic#prefn1=brand&prefn2=onSale&prefv3=isPublic&prefv1=Givenchy&prefv2=Sale&prefn3=productAccess


----------



## PSnugget

Vee1227 said:


> Hi! Has anyone ever purchased from Antonioli.com? I'm looking at a Nightingale on their site. Just wondering if it's safe and secure??



Do you mean antonioli.eu? I bought a medium taupe Nightingale from them a few weeks ago. It was a great price and I got the bag in perfect condition but it wasn't without some drama.

I had to call my bank to temporarily disable the security checks on my credit card to get the payment through (apparently Visa does not like Antonioli). Then I had someone from DHL call me up to pay for customs and duties due on the bag before I had received any confirmation that they had shipped it out. Even now my order on the site still doesn't say that it's been shipped.


----------



## Vee1227

PSnugget said:


> Do you mean antonioli.eu? I bought a medium taupe Nightingale from them a few weeks ago. It was a great price and I got the bag in perfect condition but it wasn't without some drama.
> 
> I had to call my bank to temporarily disable the security checks on my credit card to get the payment through (apparently Visa does not like Antonioli). Then I had someone from DHL call me up to pay for customs and duties due on the bag before I had received any confirmation that they had shipped it out. Even now my order on the site still doesn't say that it's been shipped.




Oh wow! That is a lot of drama! Lol! I'm still kinda tempted to buy from them cause the price is great! We'll see!! Thanks for letting me know!!


----------



## ChloeVanderpump

Navy medium antigona at pr-a-po: http://www.prapo.com/shop/11690/givenchy-navy-medium-sugar-antigona-bag


----------



## ToniP

Vee1227 said:


> Oh wow! That is a lot of drama! Lol! I'm still kinda tempted to buy from them cause the price is great! We'll see!! Thanks for letting me know!!


Wow, I had the same experience from there.  My credit card wouldn't allow the transaction when I ordered.  I was hot and called my credit card (Visa) company.  They said the site had charged 4 purses, and not one.
At that point I said forget it.  Not worth the hassle.  I'm just going to buy a Nightingale at a regular department store like Barneys or Nordstrom.  Not worth the trauma.


----------



## Vee1227

ToniP said:


> Wow, I had the same experience from there.  My credit card wouldn't allow the transaction when I ordered.  I was hot and called my credit card (Visa) company.  They said the site had charged 4 purses, and not one.
> At that point I said forget it.  Not worth the hassle.  I'm just going to buy a Nightingale at a regular department store like Barneys or Nordstrom.  Not worth the trauma.




Uh oh!! Well that's not good!! I guess I better play it safe and not use purchase from that site. Thanks for letting me know!!! I truly appreciate it!!


----------



## elleshopper

Givenchy envelope clutch on sale. Pm for SA info happy holidays!


----------



## missmoimoi

A few days ago at downtown Winners Runway, Vancouver. Exotic Shark med


----------



## Iridescent

http://www.beyondtherack.com/event/showcase/66905?category=1

Beyond the rack has Medium Antigona in black, shiny black, caramel and silver grey on sale for $1499 CAD

Just curious but id love to hear from anyone who bought this bag from them ?


----------



## fashion16

Iridescent said:


> http://www.beyondtherack.com/event/showcase/66905?category=1
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond the rack has Medium Antigona in black, shiny black, caramel and silver grey on sale for $1499 CAD
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious but id love to hear from anyone who bought this bag from them ?




i bought an antigona from BTR and then did my research. There are SO many claims of them selling fakes that I called and cancelled my order before it shipped. i found a preloved one in excellent condition at Yoogi's Closet for the same price, authentic. I can't say that they are always suspect with authenticity but they have Ants on there ALOT and always well below retail. Makes me skeptical especially with the claims of them selling fakes.


----------



## Iridescent

True that. $1500 is not chump change. While I have bought Longchamp authentic from them I was really hoping someone will tell us these are authentic too. Fingers crossed for lotto win hehe. 

Question from you with regards to Yoogis if you are in Canada. What was the final total after duties etc for you for the Antigona? 

Thank you


----------



## Lolobecks

Has anyone had an issue with buying authentic from winners/marshalls? I'm paranoid with all the fakes out there from various sites that are legit.


----------



## windowshopper87

Lolobecks said:


> Has anyone had an issue with buying authentic from winners/marshalls? I'm paranoid with all the fakes out there from various sites that are legit.



I have an Antigona from Winners and it's definitely real (I also have a few other luxury items from there and they're authentic too). I think there are more issues in the US to be honest compared to Canada. Happy shopping!


----------



## Twelve

My purchase from BTR was a fake


----------



## Mariapia

For those looking for a black medium Nightingale in calf leather.... 50% off at

www.alducadaosta.com

Excellent Italian site!


----------



## vivi__

Twelve said:


> My purchase from BTR was a fake



The price was too good to be true. That doesn't even look like a good fake either.


----------



## Twelve

It was purchased early last year for $1899 plus tax and shipping. I saw someone mention this website I felt I have to call them out to let people aware what had happen to me. :


----------



## missmoimoi

Last one at Holts today 419 CAD [emoji7]


----------



## cwxx

Twelve said:


> My purchase from BTR was a fake



That is...horrifyingly fake I hope you were able to get your money back!


----------



## Twelve

cwxx said:


> That is...horrifyingly fake I hope you were able to get your money back!


Did get my money back after several stressful weeks but BTR insisted they do not sell counterfeit merchandise.  I researched this company after my experience and found that I was not the first nor the last ... . They still continue selling fakes.


----------



## goldfish19

Twelve said:


> Did get my money back after several stressful weeks but BTR insisted they do not sell counterfeit merchandise.  I researched this company after my experience and found that I was not the first nor the last ... . They still continue selling fakes. &#55357;&#56865;




It's a hit or major miss, actually. I passed up on a very low priced bag (about 70% off) a few months ago as I was hesitant to buy from them. A member bought one and it was authentic. I wish I bought but just couldn't imagine having to deal with them from overseas. It would have been a pain if fake. Glad you got your money back.


----------



## Iridescent

Twelve said:


> My purchase from BTR was a fake



Thank you so much for sharing your experience with us. It makes me sad to see customers getting a run around for their money when the item is clearly fake.


----------



## cwxx

Red calf pandora box on TJMaxx website - $1700

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/quickview.jsp?rp=true&productId=1000115877&colorId=NS1003426&pos=2%3A63


----------



## merderedit

There are a couple nightingales at tj maxx site if you are in the market for one..or two..or three &#128521;


----------



## rma

Hi everyone, 

I have a few questions regarding the Givenchy medium pandora. I've been interested in the bag for about a year and am looking for a black one with gold hardware, but do they even make those? I noticed their pandora bags don't ever come in gold hardware, except for the pepe or washed leather, which I'm not interested in. Should I just give up and settle for the silver hardware? 

Secondly, why are the pandora bags so much cheaper at Harrods than Saks, NM, etc? 

Thanks!


----------



## cwxx

****** has the newest green color in the mini (calf) for sale: take extra 15% off with code 15bell

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/givenchy-c-22_83/?sort=20a&page=2


----------



## scrumpy

Givenchy blue nightingale on Naughtipidgins nest bnwt good price great seller
http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...ghtingale-Medium-Soft-in-Bright-Blue-New.html


----------



## highend

Medium Pandora in blue on sale for about $922 with extra 20% code 

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...m-11227523.aspx?storeid=9383&ffref=chk_bp_pic


----------



## highend

Small leopard Pandora on sale for about $929 with extra 20% code 

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/Givenchy-small-Pandora-tote-item-11130322.aspx?fsb=1

I have and love this bag....got it for a bit cheaper from Bergdorfs during their sale this weekend....but this is still a nice price.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Farfetch is offering an extra 20% off their sale items for January. Code: x20jan

Still have some Givenchy bags available.
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/sale/bags-purses-1/items.aspx?ffref=hd_snav&designer=3064


----------



## sparkledust

FYI: There are some Givenchy bags popping up in the Neiman Marcus sale section today.  I've seen a Blue Antigona, a small Red Pandora and a few totes and pouches. I scored a Red pandora ---   good luck ladies!


----------



## highend

Peacock mini pandora $719 at barneys.  http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-pan...Sale&prefv2=Sale&prefn3=productAccess&start=0


----------



## FashionSmile

TJMaxx: Adjustable shoulder strap on small size black Antigona with gold hardware found. Does anyone have a similar bag?


----------



## FashionSmile

Small Antigona bag photos to coordinate with prior post. Is this a known shoulder strap?


----------



## dorres

FashionSmile said:


> Small Antigona bag photos to coordinate with prior post. Is this a known shoulder strap?




Which store is that from? Still available? Also, how much? Thanks!


----------



## ZAR4

Givenchy on secret sales - black and navy medium antigona £999 + others


----------



## FashionSmile

dorres said:


> Which store is that from? Still available? Also, how much? Thanks!


NJ location -  Runway section. Only one was there. Suggest check your local stores with Runway section or view online TJMaxx. Tagged at $1299


----------



## windowshopper87

FashionSmile said:


> Small Antigona bag photos to coordinate with prior post. Is this a known shoulder strap?



I think the shoulder strap on the small is now adjustable (a lot of people complained that it wasn't originally). What struck me as odd immediately is the font on the interior leather tab - it doesn't look right to me.


----------



## FashionSmile

windowshopper87 said:


> I think the shoulder strap on the small is now adjustable (a lot of people complained that it wasn't originally). What struck me as odd immediately is the font on the interior leather tab - it doesn't look right to me.


There is no stamped data code on the other side. It is only a rough surface. I am moving forward wiith an authentication. Nervous!


----------



## hrhsunshine

windowshopper87 said:


> I think the shoulder strap on the small is now adjustable (a lot of people complained that it wasn't originally). What struck me as odd immediately is the font on the interior leather tab - it doesn't look right to me.



This is incorrect.  The strap on the small Antigona is not adjustable. Givenchy simply lengthened the strap, so they offer small Ants that have the original shorter strap and ones that have the longer strap. However, they are not adjustable.


----------



## Cat8

FashionSmile said:


> Small Antigona bag photos to coordinate with prior post. Is this a known shoulder strap?


I'm no expert, but the details don't look right to me. I've found info online which might be helpful to you. I'm absolutely anti replica bags, but they give some good comp photos.

http://www.spotbags.cr/how-to-spot-...ow-to-choose-great-givenchy-antigona-replica/


----------



## windowshopper87

hrhsunshine said:


> This is incorrect.  The strap on the small Antigona is not adjustable. Givenchy simply lengthened the strap, so they offer small Ants that have the original shorter strap and ones that have the longer strap. However, they are not adjustable.



Didn't realize they were just lengthened, good to know!


----------



## FashionSmile

Hope some of these details help others avoid questionable purchases. Thank you for providing details!


----------



## MrsQ

Hi. Have anyone seen an OLD Nightingale style in mini size being sold online or at any shops you've visited? I maybe late for the party already but still wishing I'd be able to find one. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Addicted2Pretty

Hi all! Looking for OLD Nightingale style in medium size in Lambskin or Goatskin. Please let me know if you've seen any via online or in store boutiques. Many Thanks!


----------



## GemsBerry

MrsQ said:


> Hi. Have anyone seen an OLD Nightingale style in mini size being sold online or at any shops you've visited? I maybe late for the party already but still wishing I'd be able to find one. Thank you in advance.





Addicted2Pretty said:


> Hi all! Looking for OLD Nightingale style in medium size in Lambskin or Goatskin. Please let me know if you've seen any via online or in store boutiques. Many Thanks!



Hi ladies.I'm a big fan of old style Gales too.there are several available in micro, small and mostly medium sizes on eBay and re-selling sites (yoogi's closet, realreal, tradesy etc). they keep popping up here and there.


----------



## MrsQ

GemsBerry said:


> Hi ladies.I'm a big fan of old style Gales too.there are several available in micro, small and mostly medium sizes on eBay and re-selling sites (yoogi's closet, realreal, tradesy etc). they keep popping up here and there.




Thank you for your reply. Personally I prefer a brand new bag. I don't have any experience buying from second hand market thus the hesitation.


----------



## GemsBerry

Cultstatus has some Givenchy bags left (incl red old Med Gale). addl 10% off with code EXTRA10 http://cultstatus.com.au/collections/sale-bags


----------



## ptonchic1

anyone know where I can find the black antigona mini in shiny calfskin leather with silver hardware on sale?


----------



## tsuzen

Hi Ladies (& Gents)

Has anyone seen a Pandora Medium in Navy Pepe leather on any of the resale sights? I am dying to find one! 

The current season's blue color is a little light for my liking. 

I'm replacing my Balenciaga Dark Night City that was stolen out of my luggage last year on an International trip- and I really like having a navy bag. 

I would appreciate any help! Thx!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

$1299 tjmaxx greenvile New York


----------



## sparkledust

Leopard small pandora at Barney's-- hurry!

http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/givenchy-pandora-small-messenger-504090660.html


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Run


----------



## highend

Small baby's breath pandora $899

http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-baby%27s-breath-pandora-small-messenger-00505038193101.html


----------



## sparkledust

Micro Nightingale at BG-

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Give...ements%3D&eItemId=prod108890115&cmCat=product


----------



## pond23

Givenchy small Antigona with black and white wicker-weave leather sides (Pre-Order):

http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-ant...pe=brand&prefn1=brand&prefv1=Givenchy&start=7

Givenchy black and white smooth leather Antigona medium duffel bag styled with dot perforations and pinkin (Pre-Order):

http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-ant...enchy&prefv2=isPublic&pagetype=brand&start=22

Givenchy Peacock Print Backpack (On Sale):

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Givench...d%3D232094&eItemId=prod180300121&cmCat=search

Givenchy Black Medium Nightingale (Old Style):

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/co...gv-k0203-09-givenchy-medium-black-nightingale

Givenchy Medium Brown Nightingale (Old Style):

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/co...10-givenchy-medium-brown-nightingale-lambskin


----------



## heyitscheryl

Givenchy Mini Antigona at TJ Maxx in Pasadena


----------



## Sweetyqbk

heyitscheryl said:


> Givenchy Mini Antigona at TJ Maxx in Pasadena
> 
> View attachment 3288892




Amazing! Did u buy it?


----------



## heyitscheryl

Sweetyqbk said:


> Amazing! Did u buy it?




I seriously considered it! But I already have it in navy.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

heyitscheryl said:


> I seriously considered it! But I already have it in navy.




I was looking for a mini but bought the small in my tjmaxx. Didn't post since it's no longer available ended up returning the mini


----------



## randr21

Saw this on deals & steals sf.  

****** has G bags for 20% off with 20foryou code for this weekend only I believe.


----------



## prettyali

Sale shoes available at SAKS contact Tia at 313-917-8200




Size 8.5 but will fit size 7.5 or 8

Orig price $1450 now $580


----------



## scrumpy

Brand new medium nightingale in flash sale at Naughtipidgins nest

http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...ghtingale-Medium-Soft-in-Bright-Blue-New.html


----------



## highend

http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-baby%27s-breath-pandora-mini-messenger-00505038193088.html

Baby's breath mini pandora...$659 @ barneys.com


----------



## i.HeartShoes

http://www.fwrd.com/product-givench...d=Womens&srcType=plpaltimage&list=plp-list-14

medium waxy leather & studs pandora on sale at forward $1326


----------



## Tbs717

ptonchic1 said:


> anyone know where I can find the black antigona mini in shiny calfskin leather with silver hardware on sale?


check out ITALIST.COM


----------



## GemsBerry

grey old style Nightingale in goat for $796 https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/givenchy-nightingale-satchel-86


----------



## seagullz

I am from Asia and looking around for a Small Antigona in Smooth Calfskin leather...hope to see some good deals!


----------



## laransur

Mytheresa has a croc Antigona that usually retails for 24k and with all the discounts it is currently 7k in their website!!!!!!!!! What a bargain! There is only one left, so you better hurry

http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/antigona-medium-crocodile-leather-tote.html


----------



## Sweetyqbk

laransur said:


> Mytheresa has a croc Antigona that usually retails for 24k and with all the discounts it is currently 7k in their website!!!!!!!!! What a bargain! There is only one left, so you better hurry
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/antigona-medium-crocodile-leather-tote.html




Can u believe it sold out. Just went to see and it's gone. Pretty surprised


----------



## moi et mes sacs

U.K. Based cruise fashion have had a small raspberry Antigona in the outlet. It's now extra 20% with code ' extra20' 

http://www.cruisefashion.com/givenchy-small-antigona-bag-948042?colcode=94804208


----------



## Mollymegv

Neimans has small baby's breath Pandora for $1350.


----------



## Traclyn

Lots of Givenchy bags 35% off on Century 21 website. Just got a new Nightingale micro in burgundy. So excited, I've been stalking this bag and to see it on sale really made my day.


----------



## randr21

Great deal for the condition and in classic black.  I have this and always get compliments.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/111981227109


----------



## hrhsunshine

Rare to see a croc stamped Ant for resale. This one has a little wear but what a stunner!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Cr...355380?hash=item3f610fa6f4:g:I6MAAOSwUUdXDvrs


----------



## GemsBerry

Blue Micro Nightingale in Goat (old style) for $773 http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-crossbody-bag-givenchy-2565048.shtml


----------



## missmoimoi

Winners Park Royal - small beige sugar Pandora 1299 CAD


----------



## Mollymegv

https://www.c21stores.com/products/mini-pandora-givenchy-9?color=Red&via=5720d9ae69702d551a0000d0%2C5720d9af69702d551a0000d8

Century 21 has red mini panda $859 and medium for $1199.


----------



## Mollymegv

http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/women/30spsumm16?idProduttore=4&currPage=3

Linde le palais has 30% off lots off antigona. Lucrezia, pandas, gales with code 30


----------



## Mollymegv

Sorry code autocorrected.  It's 30spsumm16


----------



## skimilk

Sale season!

50% in Shoes + RTW
40% in Accessories

PM for SA info!


----------



## elleshopper

Ladies my Saks SS has shared with me a decent selection of sale Givenchy bags. Happy to share her contact info PM me for it.


----------



## msbaglady5354

elleshopper said:


> Ladies my Saks SS has shared with me a decent selection of sale Givenchy bags. Happy to share her contact info PM me for it.




I don't have PM'ing privileges yet. Are you able to PM me, or send a message for your Saks SA info, please? [emoji4]


----------



## rdgldy

Someone needs to grab this beauty!


----------



## nashpoo

Sale starts at boutiques tomorrow! They already started taking reserves over the weekend. Tons of Anigonas and pandoras for 40% off! SAKS also has a lot of bags for 40% off as well


----------



## shopaholicnyc10

They are selling Antigonas on overstock.com. Not sure if this is legit....? Anyone have any thoughts? http://www.overstock.com/#/11807618/product.html?selectedOption=18589541


----------



## GemsBerry

some great finds like Antigonas and Nightingales in Nordstrom sale starting now


----------



## randr21

Barneys sale is online now.


----------



## GemsBerry

Neiman Markus has sale too up to 40% off


----------



## rdgldy

Givenchy in NYC has mini pandoras  in light blue, pistachio and mineral pepe available at 40% off. Not sure about other stock.


----------



## rosiier

rdgldy said:


> Givenchy in NYC has mini pandoras  in light blue, pistachio and mineral pepe available at 40% off. Not sure about other stock.



Hey do you know what store in nyc that is in?


----------



## rdgldy

rosiier said:


> Hey do you know what store in nyc that is in?




Their Madison Avenue store.


----------



## rosiier

rdgldy said:


> Their Madison Avenue store.



Thank you! Going to check it out tomorrow


----------



## thundercloud

rdgldy said:


> Givenchy in NYC has mini pandoras  in light blue, pistachio and mineral pepe available at 40% off. Not sure about other stock.


THANK YOU!! I bought a mini from the Vegas Givenchy boutique today. My first pandora. Can't wait until it arrives!


----------



## rdgldy

thundercloud said:


> THANK YOU!! I bought a mini from the Vegas Givenchy boutique today. My first pandora. Can't wait until it arrives!




YAY!!!  which color did you get?


----------



## thundercloud

rdgldy said:


> YAY!!!  which color did you get?


the mineral blue mini in pepe leather. i love the look of the washed/wrinkled leather!


----------



## rdgldy

thundercloud said:


> the mineral blue mini in pepe leather. i love the look of the washed/wrinkled leather!




Haha, me too!!


----------



## thundercloud

rdgldy said:


> Haha, me too!!


Thank you for helping me save money!! &#128521;


----------



## heyrenee

A lot of Givenchy sale at farfetch and Ssense! Just checked but stopped myself because I spent too much already &#128557;


----------



## nashpoo

40% off at Saks


----------



## mrsinsyder

TJ Maxx has a small black Pandora-

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/shop/runway/handbags/_/N-1691169990+3258590146?mm=7:1:5

and a Nightingale weekender

and a Maroon Pandora satchel.


----------



## skimilk

Someone please grab one of these so I don't! 

40% off so barely over $1k before tax.

Also Pandora Box in other colors (mint/pistachio, black w/ studs, etc.) Pandora, Nightingale, Mini Antigona...

PM me for SA info! Please send email address when sending PM. Thank you


----------



## Lauren0404

skimilk said:


> Someone please grab one of these so I don't!
> 
> 
> 
> 40% off so barely over $1k before tax.
> 
> 
> 
> Also Pandora Box in other colors (mint/pistachio, black w/ studs, etc.) Pandora, Nightingale, Mini Antigona...
> 
> 
> 
> PM me for SA info! Please send email address when sending PM. Thank you




How much is the black Pandora with studs? 

Redacted - never mind, 40% off probably like you said


----------



## ycstar89

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3367449
> 
> 40% off at Saks




is vanessa ur SA? i got a  the gray prada that she posted lol after seeing your post and staling her on instagram
lol


----------



## nashpoo

ycstar89 said:


> is vanessa ur SA? i got a  the gray prada that she posted lol after seeing your post and staling her on instagram
> 
> lol




No [emoji25] haha. I just follow her on Instagram bahah glad you were able to purchase something though!


----------



## heyrenee

Does anyone know if there are any gray Antigonas in small on sale? Or is it a new season color? Thanks!


----------



## alllove

heyrenee said:


> Does anyone know if there are any gray Antigonas in small on sale? Or is it a new season color? Thanks!



Farfetch has it on sale .

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/Givenchy-small-Givenchy-tote-item-11277708.aspx?fsb=1&utm_source=criteo&utm_medium=Display&utm_campaign=US


----------



## heyrenee

alllove said:


> Farfetch has it on sale .
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/Givenchy-small-Givenchy-tote-item-11277708.aspx?fsb=1&utm_source=criteo&utm_medium=Display&utm_campaign=US



It's showing me the nightingale  thanks for linking me though! I appreciate it &#128522;


----------



## nashpoo

heyrenee said:


> Does anyone know if there are any gray Antigonas in small on sale? Or is it a new season color? Thanks!


https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/givenchy/grey-small-antigona-bag/1391363

Not a huge discount but this is the only place I saw it discounted :]


----------



## heyrenee

nashpoo said:


> https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/givenchy/grey-small-antigona-bag/1391363
> 
> Not a huge discount but this is the only place I saw it discounted :]



Gurl you're always on it! Thank you &#128536;


----------



## highend

Nordstrom and barneys are now 60% off


----------



## kativ

$1884 Saks


----------



## smo

Hi all, I'm trying to track down a large Antigonia tote in black with the animal print interior on sale, any chance someone has seen one?  Many thanks!


----------



## nashpoo

Saks had a mint green small Antigona. 60% off


----------



## Shoppaholic11

smo said:


> Hi all, I'm trying to track down a large Antigonia tote in black with the animal print interior on sale, any chance someone has seen one?  Many thanks!



http://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-ca/G...ements%3D&eItemId=prod183310345&cmCat=product


----------



## randr21

sm brown gale.  I just got mine and it's really beautiful.

http://www.bluefly.com/givenchy-bro...e&utm_campaign=Givenchy&utm_content=tote-bags


----------



## randr21

micro burgundy gale, super cute.  if you missed oxblood last season, this is just as pretty.

https://www.c21stores.com/products/...ium=affiliate&utm_source=ImpactRadius&irgwc=1


----------



## authenticplease

This is available at Jeffreys ATL.  40% off retail.  Contact William at slam12@bellsouth.net.


----------



## randr21

classic gale in yellow

http://www.yoox.com/us/45290043PS/i...s=sr_bagsaccwomen80&cod10=45290043PS&sizeId=1


----------



## highend

Small baby's breath pandora $899

http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-bab...nchy&prefv2=Sale&prefn3=productAccess&start=1


----------



## hautestuffx

Does anyone know if there are any Pandora mini's on sale?


----------



## scrumpy

Blue nightingale in NPN sale


http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...ghtingale-Medium-Soft-in-Bright-Blue-New.html


----------



## ycstar89

hautestuffx said:


> Does anyone know if there are any Pandora mini's on sale?


https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/givenchy/black-pandora-box-bag/1391743

https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/givenchy/white-mini-pandora-box-bag/1392173

https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/givenchy/beige-pink-jaguar-mini-pandora-bag/1392133


----------



## mahlo13

Looking for a Givenchy Nightingale in Small or Medium on sale, can be any color. Let me know please


----------



## randr21

med grey panda!
https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/...iliate&utm_campaign=generic&utm_term=10569670


----------



## zouats

L'Inde le Palais is having a sale!

Small Black Antigona on sale for $986 usd with duties, taxes and shipping included.

http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/45273


----------



## pinkfeet

Barneys put up small and medium Pandora Pure's up, medium 999, wallet is 180, small is 899. Micro nightingale etc.


----------



## aa12

anyone know where I can find the shark lock bag in black on sale? I think I missed it at Jeffreys...


----------



## randr21

Micro gale in aubergine

http://mobile.yoox.com/us/45314179QO/item#cod10=45314179QO&sizeId=


----------



## l.a._blanche

Anyone know if they're still selling the all black Givenchy Lucrezia? It's been on my wishlist and I don't see it anywhere.


----------



## solitudelove

Anyone know where I can find the croc embossed Pandora with suede sides? Thanks!


----------



## Baghera

mahlo13 said:


> Looking for a Givenchy Nightingale in Small or Medium on sale, can be any color. Let me know please


do check out Saks


----------



## cwxx

small studded pink pandora on TJmaxx 
http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/q...ductId=1000119032&colorId=NS1003424&pos=1:140


----------



## nashpoo

Neiman Marcus outlet at the cabazon outlets. Around 1,000 dollars.


----------



## alla.miss

A denim givenchy nightingale is for sale @ http://lidiashopping.it


----------



## littlecutie

From Saks, PM me for SA info. Serious buyer plz. 70 off


----------



## Nuke

Hello lovelies - I'm looking for a large Antigona tote in either Magnolia & Moth print (my #1 choice) or the Rottweiler print. Gently loved is also an option. Please do let me know if you see any around.


----------



## lvfanaddict

Beautiful FW 2016 season oxblood mini antigona.
An additional 10% off for first time customers, total was around $1153ish.
Arrived in 2 days from Poland to San Francisco!


----------



## miss_autumn

Hi everyone, can you please let me know if you've seen a small antigona on sale? I'm dying for one! TIA!


----------



## Iheartit

Hi, i would like to ask if the men version of nightingale is ever on sale? I'm planning to get one in grain leather. Thank you.


----------



## highend

Medium canvas and leather pandora on sale at barneys for 839
http://www.barneys.com/product/givenchy-pandora-medium-messenger-504316292.html


----------



## ellodoll

Went to the Givenchy Outlet at Woodbury commons today. LOTS AND LOTS of the baby's breath print in almost every style.


----------



## Soki

Thanks for posting! Any nightingales or Antigonas?


----------



## ellodoll

In the baby's breath or just in general? Its a pretty small store but i'd say there were like 50 bags visible (more in storage i'm sure.) I saw about 5 antigona's, maybe 6 nightingales.  a couple lucrezia's.  I mean I think I saw every style of bag tbh.  But there was an overwhelming amount of the baby's breath print.  

BTW The Woodbury common's Givenchy outlet just opened two weeks ago and is apparently the first Givenchy outlet in the states.


----------



## Soki

Thanks! I meant in general. I'm not into prints (yet!). Thanks for the info [emoji2]


----------



## randr21

ellodoll said:


> Went to the Givenchy Outlet at Woodbury commons today. LOTS AND LOTS of the baby's breath print in almost every style.


They have a Givenchy outlet store now?  Must be new.  Very excited...how do the discounts look?


----------



## Soki

Yea please do share the prices if you remember. [emoji2]


----------



## shoeloverMD

I called the outlet and it seems like 40% off is the highest discount they have right now. But they seem to have a decent selection of bags!


----------



## anne206

DisCo said:


> I thought I'd start a thread specifically for us Givenchy lovers to share our latest shopping finds and provide intel on new colours and styles.
> 
> Right now I'm hoping someone could give info about the next line up of colours for the Pandora!
> 
> Please post if you have any info!!


 
I just got my givenchy Antigona Small from a seller call G.D.luxury on Ebay. They have great price and very professional. I got the brand new bag whithin 2 days shipping. They are located in Italy. Definitely recommend this seller!!


----------



## louie_louie

I was in woodbury commons today and the store had 2 black smooth leather small Antigonas!!! I believe they were priced at $1428 or $1438 and it was with the Ant with the shorter strap


----------



## Sandi.el

All at Woodbury


----------



## randr21

Old style gale in black zanzi
http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?productCode


----------



## randr21

Med goat panda in red orange
http://www.yoox.com/us/45324040WK/item#cod10=45324040WK&sizeId=1


----------



## randr21

blue pepe mini panda
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Givench...dbags&request_type=search&search_type=keyword


----------



## valuefaith

Anybody interested in getting any Givenchy bags from Lindelepalais now can use this 30% code: *30A16W7* until end of Oct '16. This code can be use for any brand except sales item
(I am not too sure if this is an one time use promo code...)


----------



## randr21

Med obsedia tote in pearl grey. 
https://www.c21stores.com/products/...ium=affiliate&utm_source=ImpactRadius&irgwc=1


----------



## randr21

black panda pure in mini
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Givench...dbags&request_type=search&search_type=keyword


----------



## cwxx

pm for location in MA


----------



## MonsieurMode

BARNEYS PRE SALE, PM ME FOR SA DETAILS. 30-40% off


----------



## mungoo33

My Barneys sa has these at 40 percent off. Pls pm for sa info. Thanks.


----------



## burberi

Lindelepalais has a 30% off promo going on for their 15th anniversary. Code: 30HAPPY15Y


----------



## JamieGrayson

Sandi.el said:


> View attachment 3484582
> View attachment 3484583
> View attachment 3484585
> View attachment 3484587
> View attachment 3484588
> View attachment 3484589
> 
> 
> All at Woodbury


Seriously?


----------



## Sandi.el

JamieGrayson said:


> Seriously?



Yeah, let me know if you need SA info


----------



## JamieGrayson

Sandi.el said:


> Yeah, let me know if you need SA info


Thank u. I'll go check it out!


----------



## nashpoo

Ssense has a few Givenchy bags on sale


----------



## mzkyie

delete


----------



## randr21

NM @ Roosevelt Field NY has a med pearl grey panda pure, beautiful sm aubergine panda and sm metallic pink ant for 40% off


----------



## Sandi.el

Still hunting for this


----------



## phungwin

Sandi.el said:


> Still hunting for this


Lane Crawford has this for about $1300 and mytheresa has it for about $1400. Hope this helps!


----------



## highend

Sandi.el said:


> Still hunting for this


I believe I saw several of these when I was at Bergdorf's yesterday marked down 50% off.


----------



## Sandi.el

highend said:


> I believe I saw several of these when I was at Bergdorf's yesterday marked down 50% off.



Which location do you know? I'm in Canada so I can't just pop in.


----------



## NANI1972

Sandi.el said:


> Which location do you know? I'm in Canada so I can't just pop in.



There's only one BG store.


----------



## phungwin

highend said:


> I believe I saw several of these when I was at Bergdorf's yesterday marked down 50% off.


Anyone have any luck getting in touch with any SA at BG? I called them and the SA said would text me back, but no word yet.


----------



## Lauren0404

Sandi.el said:


> Still hunting for this



Barney's online has this in metallic light pink - not sure if that's the same color -for $909


----------



## Sandi.el

Lauren0404 said:


> Barney's online has this in metallic light pink - not sure if that's the same color -for $909



Hi, thank you. I just looked its out of stock. 

Not the same colour either but that metallic pink is beautiful


----------



## Lauren0404

Sandi.el said:


> Hi, thank you. I just looked its out of stock.
> 
> Not the same colour either but that metallic pink is beautiful



It was available when I posted - all of the good stuff they have on sale there seems to be only one of and they go quickly. I check everyday at around 5 am lol


----------



## Sandi.el

Lauren0404 said:


> It was available when I posted - all of the good stuff they have on sale there seems to be only one of and they go quickly. I check everyday at around 5 am lol



I'm on pacific time, maybe I have to wake up before 6 and check lol. I'm hoping I'll get a deal some way some how. [emoji30]


----------



## mayfairdolly

For those in the UK, there are some Med Pandora's on Cruise Fashion www.cruisefashion.com for half price ie. GBP 679 - bargainous!!!  
See here: Whoops - one has just fallen in my shopping basket as I'm hoping it's a taupe grey colour as opposed to charcoal. It's described as "Anthracite" but looks taupe /grey rather like the Balenciaga Gris Poivre colour from several years ago. 
Can anyone else confirm?
TIA 
x


----------



## Mouldie

mayfairdolly said:


> For those in the UK, there are some Med Pandora's on Cruise Fashion www.cruisefashion.com for half price ie. GBP 679 - bargainous!!!
> See here: Whoops - one has just fallen in my shopping basket as I'm hoping it's a taupe grey colour as opposed to charcoal. It's described as "Anthracite" but looks taupe /grey rather like the Balenciaga Gris Poivre colour from several years ago.
> Can anyone else confirm?
> TIA
> x



Do you know if the prices on these website includes VAT? I couldn't find any information about it on there.


----------



## Elizz

Sandi.el said:


> Which location do you know? I'm in Canada so I can't just pop in.


http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/women/sale_us/bags?idProduttore=4
https://www.italist.com/en/Woman/Ba...eather-Shoulder-Bag/1967356/2136896/Givenchy/

unfortunately not the same color but maybe you will like these nonetheless!


----------



## Sandi.el

Elizz said:


> http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/women/sale_us/bags?idProduttore=4
> https://www.italist.com/en/Woman/Ba...eather-Shoulder-Bag/1967356/2136896/Givenchy/
> 
> unfortunately not the same color but maybe you will like these nonetheless!



Thanks!


----------



## mayfairdolly

Yes Mouldie they do include VAT


----------



## mayfairdolly

Mouldie said:


> Do you know if the prices on these website includes VAT? I couldn't find any information about it on there.


Yes all prices include 20% VAT....


----------



## Sandi.el

Elizz said:


> http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/women/sale_us/bags?idProduttore=4
> https://www.italist.com/en/Woman/Ba...eather-Shoulder-Bag/1967356/2136896/Givenchy/
> 
> unfortunately not the same color but maybe you will like these nonetheless!



I just ordered the black one, was hoping to wait for a free shipping code or something, but nothing. So I couldn't wait any longer. Went with the black! Rarely does black go on sale.  And couldn't risk missing out on another box chain deal. Turned out to be the last one too! Thanks again!!


----------



## Elizz

Sandi.el said:


> I just ordered the black one, was hoping to wait for a free shipping code or something, but nothing. So I couldn't wait any longer. Went with the black! Rarely does black go on sale.  And couldn't risk missing out on another box chain deal. Turned out to be the last one too! Thanks again!!


Awesome!! Please share some pictures with us when you will receive the bag!!!!


----------



## Lauren0404

Just ordered a small black grained leather Pandora from Ssense for 40% off! I guess it pays to stalk the sales - so excited!!!


----------



## highend

Studded medium antigona
http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?FOLDER<>fo...=Givenchy&N=306622828+1553+1724&bmUID=lAG_L3o


----------



## highend

small all black lasercut "brogue" antigona (I love my medium with white!)-$1650

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=Givenchy&N=1553+306622828+1724&bmUID=lAHujRH


----------



## YellowBuggie

While researching the light pink small Antigona that I would like to purchase sometime soon..I found the BEST deal of a Givenchy small Antigona tote with the silver tone stud detailing. If any of you ladies have been in the market for a bag like this SCOOP it up now. Here is the link for the item on Farfetch:

https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...reid=9600&ffref=pp_recom&rtype=certona&rpos=1


(Please someone take this bag....it's so beautiful I'm tempted to buy it myself even though it's the wrong color!!)


----------



## randr21

YellowBuggie said:


> While researching the light pink small Antigona that I would like to purchase sometime soon..I found the BEST deal of a Givenchy small Antigona tote with the silver tone stud detailing. If any of you ladies have been in the market for a bag like this SCOOP it up now. Here is the link for the item on Farfetch:
> 
> https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...reid=9600&ffref=pp_recom&rtype=certona&rpos=1
> 
> 
> (Please someone take this bag....it's so beautiful I'm tempted to buy it myself even though it's the wrong color!!)


Gemsberry bought this and really love it.  Her thread has some action shots to entice you more [emoji6]


----------



## YellowBuggie

randr21 said:


> Gemsberry bought this and really love it.  Her thread has some action shots to entice you more [emoji6]



What a great buy! I hope she does. If I wasn't so dead set on light pink I would scoop one right up!


----------



## Stormy C

I'm so glad I found this thread! 
I am DYING for a new Antigona. It has to be in either a beige or cream, medium size but so far I've had no luck! I search every store online I can think of every day, but I cant find my requirements.
I can find beautiful small Antigonas in the right colour, but all the Mediums have either a pastel pink tint or nude pink.
I don't mind paying full price for what I'm looking for, my worry is just that I will settle for something close then Miss Perfect Antigona will be revealed with the new season!

In an ideal world I would love a cream, medium gold tone Antigona, I know the combination might sound a bit tacky but I wear a lot of black and tend to keep my style pretty edgy, so I like to think I make it work 

If anyone has any intel that might help I will love you for ever and ever! Oh and I'm a UK resident so don't tempt me with any US options!

I'm going to start my own thread hoping someone out there might have some insider knowledge, but if anyone can help, I promise you my first born child!


----------



## Stormy C

miumiuiloveyou said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread!
> I am DYING for a new Antigona. It has to be in either a beige or cream, medium size but so far I've had no luck! I search every store online I can think of every day, but I cant find my requirements.
> I can find beautiful small Antigonas in the right colour, but all the Mediums have either a pastel pink tint or nude pink.
> I don't mind paying full price for what I'm looking for, my worry is just that I will settle for something close then Miss Perfect Antigona will be revealed with the new season!
> 
> In an ideal world I would love a cream, medium gold tone Antigona, I know the combination might sound a bit tacky but I wear a lot of black and tend to keep my style pretty edgy, so I like to think I make it work
> 
> If anyone has any intel that might help I will love you for ever and ever! Oh and I'm a UK resident so don't tempt me with any US options!
> 
> I'm going to start my own thread hoping someone out there might have some insider knowledge, but if anyone can help, I promise you my first born child!



Ooooh sorry, I forgot to say... I would also DIE for a light grey Antigona, but I know that seasons past included grey so I can't imagine it coming around again so soon.
Just thought I would mention it! A grey bag with gold hardware gives me the tingles  Hubba hubba!


----------



## randr21

I was just at saks hq in nyc and in walking past the givenchy concession, I thought I saw a cream med ant.  Now I can't guarantee it doesn't have a nude pink tint, but it may be worth checking out if you're desperate...altho it is in usa.



miumiuiloveyou said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread!
> I am DYING for a new Antigona. It has to be in either a beige or cream, medium size but so far I've had no luck! I search every store online I can think of every day, but I cant find my requirements.
> I can find beautiful small Antigonas in the right colour, but all the Mediums have either a pastel pink tint or nude pink.
> I don't mind paying full price for what I'm looking for, my worry is just that I will settle for something close then Miss Perfect Antigona will be revealed with the new season!
> 
> In an ideal world I would love a cream, medium gold tone Antigona, I know the combination might sound a bit tacky but I wear a lot of black and tend to keep my style pretty edgy, so I like to think I make it work
> 
> If anyone has any intel that might help I will love you for ever and ever! Oh and I'm a UK resident so don't tempt me with any US options!
> 
> I'm going to start my own thread hoping someone out there might have some insider knowledge, but if anyone can help, I promise you my first born child!


----------



## Stormy C

randr21 said:


> I was just at saks hq in nyc and in walking past the givenchy concession, I thought I saw a cream med ant.  Now I can't guarantee it doesn't have a nude pink tint, but it may be worth checking out if you're desperate...altho it is in usa.



You are a delightful, heavenly creature! Thank you so much.
I have just had a wee peek and it is the same nude pink colour I have found available over here. However, interestingly it LOOKS much, much less 'pinky' than I have seen on other sites. So I might just purchase one online to see just how pink it really is.

I just worry that I will settle, only to have what I really want revealed next season! I have a terrible habit of falling in love with bags, whether they are what I am looking for or not.

What I really need is a 'bag psychic'.. Anyone..? Anyone...?


----------



## Livetodance

Fashionphile sometimes has new Antigonas that are from previous seasons. Have you checked them out?


----------



## Sandi.el

miumiuiloveyou said:


> You are a delightful, heavenly creature! Thank you so much.
> I have just had a wee peek and it is the same nude pink colour I have found available over here. However, interestingly it LOOKS much, much less 'pinky' than I have seen on other sites. So I might just purchase one online to see just how pink it really is.
> 
> I just worry that I will settle, only to have what I really want revealed next season! I have a terrible habit of falling in love with bags, whether they are what I am looking for or not.
> 
> What I really need is a 'bag psychic'.. Anyone..? Anyone...?



Don't settle


----------



## Stormy C

Sandi.el said:


> Don't settle



Wow, that is a really honest and succinct reply!

You're absolutely right! Maybe I just needed someone to say it.

Brilliant, You guys are stars! 

                .


----------



## Lauren0404

Stormy C said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread!
> I am DYING for a new Antigona. It has to be in either a beige or cream, medium size but so far I've had no luck! I search every store online I can think of every day, but I cant find my requirements.
> I can find beautiful small Antigonas in the right colour, but all the Mediums have either a pastel pink tint or nude pink.
> I don't mind paying full price for what I'm looking for, my worry is just that I will settle for something close then Miss Perfect Antigona will be revealed with the new season!
> 
> In an ideal world I would love a cream, medium gold tone Antigona, I know the combination might sound a bit tacky but I wear a lot of black and tend to keep my style pretty edgy, so I like to think I make it work
> 
> If anyone has any intel that might help I will love you for ever and ever! Oh and I'm a UK resident so don't tempt me with any US options!
> 
> I'm going to start my own thread hoping someone out there might have some insider knowledge, but if anyone can help, I promise you my first born child!



I know we all just agreed that you shouldn't settle, but I just came across this beaut on Ssense - its a small but a great deal: https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/givenchy/beige-small-antigona-bag/1733303


----------



## Stormy C

Lauren0404 said:


> I know we all just agreed that you shouldn't settle, but I just came across this beaut on Ssense - its a small but a great deal: https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/givenchy/beige-small-antigona-bag/1733303



Ha!  Yes, I had that one in my 'maybe' pile, it is lovely. I have about ten browser windows open with similar 'it's not EXACTLY what I want but should I..?' options. I guess I can tick that one off, I hadn't noticed it had sold out!

I have actually found my all time perfect, exactly what I'm looking for Givenchy Medium in grey! But... for some reason unknown to man nor beast, it doesn't ship to the UK!  Wtf? What on earth is going on there?? Thanks a lot Neiman Marcus! Herrumph  I've bought things from there in the past, and though expensive, I've never had any trouble. I wonder what gives?
This is even more annoying, to have actually found what I want, justified the ridiculous cost to myself only to be blocked at checkout. Low blow!


----------



## Lauren0404

Stormy C said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread!
> I am DYING for a new Antigona. It has to be in either a beige or cream, medium size but so far I've had no luck! I search every store online I can think of every day, but I cant find my requirements.
> I can find beautiful small Antigonas in the right colour, but all the Mediums have either a pastel pink tint or nude pink.
> I don't mind paying full price for what I'm looking for, my worry is just that I will settle for something close then Miss Perfect Antigona will be revealed with the new season!
> 
> In an ideal world I would love a cream, medium gold tone Antigona, I know the combination might sound a bit tacky but I wear a lot of black and tend to keep my style pretty edgy, so I like to think I make it work
> 
> If anyone has any intel that might help I will love you for ever and ever! Oh and I'm a UK resident so don't tempt me with any US options!
> 
> I'm going to start my own thread hoping someone out there might have some insider knowledge, but if anyone can help, I promise you my first born child!


Still pulling for you! What about this one? https://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/givenchy-natural-box-leather-medium-antigona-bag.html


----------



## Stormy C

Lauren0404 said:


> Still pulling for you! What about this one? https://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/givenchy-natural-box-leather-medium-antigona-bag.html



Oh you are such a sweetie! I am so grateful that you are trying to help out! 

Remember I bought I bunch of purses to see if any of them were right for me.. or at least close enough to my darling light grey? (Bearing in mind that I am wheelchair- bound so for me, it is easier for the items to come to me and then I can whittle down and return all or what I don't like)
The only one I STILL have is one very simil;ar ot what you have suggested but sugar grained. It is sold out every where else so I realise that it is very popular but.... well it's not the ONE! It's kept my interest long enough for me to have kept it this long though!  
Just to share the joy I'll enclose some photos to be enjoyed and/or commented upon.

Is this 'Yoogi'scloset' legit? Forgive me if that was rude, it's just I'm in Europe so I have never VEseen or heard of it before. However I am in LOVE with gold hardware! Generally with everything but especially if it were with a grey bag. I like quietly toned gold as done by Valentino and Dior. Oh bags, bags, I love you all!

But Lauren I'm really, really touched that you are keeping your eyes open for me! It's my birthday today and I couldn't ask for a better present. Well rather than a light grey medium Antigona of course!


----------



## Lauren0404

Stormy C said:


> Oh you are such a sweetie! I am so grateful that you are trying to help out!
> 
> Remember I bought I bunch of purses to see if any of them were right for me.. or at least close enough to my darling light grey? (Bearing in mind that I am wheelchair- bound so for me, it is easier for the items to come to me and then I can whittle down and return all or what I don't like)
> The only one I STILL have is one very simil;ar ot what you have suggested but sugar grained. It is sold out every where else so I realise that it is very popular but.... well it's not the ONE! It's kept my interest long enough for me to have kept it this long though!
> Just to share the joy I'll enclose some photos to be enjoyed and/or commented upon.
> 
> Is this 'Yoogi'scloset' legit? Forgive me if that was rude, it's just I'm in Europe so I have never VEseen or heard of it before. However I am in LOVE with gold hardware! Generally with everything but especially if it were with a grey bag. I like quietly toned gold as done by Valentino and Dior. Oh bags, bags, I love you all!
> 
> But Lauren I'm really, really touched that you are keeping your eyes open for me! It's my birthday today and I couldn't ask for a better present. Well rather than a light grey medium Antigona of course!



Oh darn! Was it light gray you're after? I thought it was beige with gold hardware. It's just so funny because somehow your request has stuck with me and I find myself watching for it whenever I'm browsing a sale website. I think I like the challenge lol 

Yes Yoogi's is a popular second-hand website in the states that prides itself on its team of in-house authenticators - so you know everything you buy from them is legit. I check for new inventory every day for fun.


----------



## Stormy C

Sorry! I forgot pictures! My favourite is the top. The most natural looking.
As mentioned the Antigona I cant decide wether to hold onto. It is a bit of a chameleon in that it swings between a light cream, dark beige and heavily tinged with yellow (my least favourite). I truly do not know what to do but as time ticks on so does the time I have to return it! 
My inclination would be ot return as so often I find bags I know I adore immediately but do not have the finances for it.
It would be lovely if I were one of those people who is able to save and spend money where and upon what was planned for!


----------



## randr21

Panda pure in small grey

http://mobile.yoox.com/us/45336150CB/item


----------



## randr21

50% off old style med black zanzi gale

http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?productCod...me=Givenchy&Ntt=medium+nightingale&N=0&FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306622828&bmUID=lEkeUzZ


----------



## Stormy C

Ladies! (And Gents! I am SO happy to reveal...

My brand new, long sought after Medium GREY Antigona! 





Wheeeeee! 

Not only am I happy to have found it, I'm just so happy to share it on this thread! I'm so glad I didnt settle.
The intel on where to find her was a PForum member too, so I owe a lot to this little family we have here!

Just YAY in general! 

(Oooh and I get to update my 'searching signature' vvvvv)


----------



## Quigs

It"s a beauty.  Congrats!


----------



## Stormy C

Quigs said:


> It"s a beauty.  Congrats!



Thank you! I'm still giddy with it!


----------



## Lauren0404

Omg I love it - worth the wait!


----------



## Stormy C

Lauren0404 said:


> Omg I love it - worth the wait!



Thanks hon!  I'm happy its a crowd pleaser!


----------



## xiaodan2016

goodluck


----------



## Stormy C

xiaodan2016 said:


> goodluck



Thank you, but good luck with what?


----------



## nashpoo

[emoji857][emoji857][emoji857]


----------



## Elizabethanne14

Hello everyone! I just purchased my 2nd Antigona in small and I'm anxiously waiting for her to arrive! Does anyone happen to know what collection / year this one came from? I bought it pre loved and just curious! Thanks in advance!


----------



## randr21

10% off at Netaporter with code spring.  I tried it on a small ant and it worked.  Mine is the US site, ymmv.


----------



## anthrosphere

My local consignment store Article has this mini Pandora. Call for price!
Ph# 916-316-5772.
They open at 10 on Mondays-Sat. But are closed on Sunday. They do ship, so if you live outside Sacramento, Ca you can call them and order!

Email: theboutique@articleconsignment.com

FYI: yes they sell only authentic stuff, I've personally dealt with them many times and I had great experiences. I remember seeing a woman trying to consign a fake item and was declined! So feel free to ask them anything. The staff are awesome and very sweet.

One thing to keep in mind: There are NO RETURNS. All sales are final.


----------



## randr21

Lindestore 10% off with "wel10spring" until Sunday only


----------



## Lauren0404

Bergdorf has this mini panda on sale for 50% off - it looks like they have dark green and maroon - if it was the smoke color in the pic I would pull the trigger: https://www.shopstyle.com/action/lo...d=58d690e82f7d753177150f07&alertIds=s37453730


----------



## Raven18

On sale bergdorf ,antigona handle bag


----------



## randr21

Linde has 20% off until today only, code  openss17


----------



## xsunnyd

Does anyone have a Saks SA (in the US) for Givenchy that they can PM me? I'm looking for someone that's reliable as I'm looking to make a few purchases soon! TIA.


----------



## alla.miss

http://www.tizianafausti.com has 20% off everything with promo code SPR20
They still have some Givenchys left!


----------



## Kozey

Hello lovelies.

First, I wanted to give you all a huge thank you! I just purchased my first Givenchy (small antigona in the most beautiful blue that I have been on the hunt for. I'm very excited!) from ****** and I wouldn't have been able to find a site I was comfortable with that also had such a great price point without the help of this forum. So thank you!

Second, I wanted to contribute and let you know there are a few coupon codes available right now, but the best one for the givenchy bags in particular is 25% off with 25weekend. On top of this coupon, there is also a site-wide instant markdown of 5-40% off.


----------



## nashpoo

Kozey said:


> Hello lovelies.
> 
> First, I wanted to give you all a huge thank you! I just purchased my first Givenchy (small antigona in the most beautiful blue that I have been on the hunt for. I'm very excited!) from ****** and I wouldn't have been able to find a site I was comfortable with that also had such a great price point without the help of this forum. So thank you!
> 
> Second, I wanted to contribute and let you know there are a few coupon codes available right now, but the best one for the givenchy bags in particular is 25% off with 25weekend. On top of this coupon, there is also a site-wide instant markdown of 5-40% off.



What site?


----------



## Kozey

nashpoo said:


> What site?



Sorry about that, it's http://www.hgbagsonline.com/cart/


----------



## MathildaBrsm

i was 


DisCo said:


> I thought I'd start a thread specifically for us Givenchy lovers to share our latest shopping finds and provide intel on new colours and styles.
> 
> Right now I'm hoping someone could give info about the next line up of colours for the Pandora!
> 
> Please post if you have any info!!


looking for the same info, thanks for asking them


----------



## MathildaBrsm

Kozey said:


> Sorry about that, it's http://www.hgbagsonline.com/cart/


cool, thanks


----------



## MathildaBrsm

eliza said:


> ^ duds? how so? i expect a lot when you spend that much...


me too.


----------



## Sandi.el

Any word on the annual sale?


----------



## nashpoo

Sandi.el said:


> Any word on the annual sale?



Barneys pre sale started and there's a lot of Givenchy bags on sale


----------



## just.fashion.bomb

DisCo said:


> I thought I'd start a thread specifically for us Givenchy lovers to share our latest shopping finds and provide intel on new colours and styles.
> 
> Right now I'm hoping someone could give info about the next line up of colours for the Pandora!
> 
> Please post if you have any info!!


Folow me on instagram @just.fashion.bomb


----------



## nashpoo

Sandi.el said:


> Any word on the annual sale?


Okay, I got the list from the Givency boutique..Nothing great this year! Backpacks and totes. A few of the bow cut wocs but no antigonas or anything like that. Really surprised since they had a ton of antigonas 40% off last year.


----------



## Sandi.el

nashpoo said:


> Okay, I got the list from the Givency boutique..Nothing great this year! Backpacks and totes. A few of the bow cut wocs but no antigonas or anything like that. Really surprised since they had a ton of antigonas 40% off last year.



Disappointing


----------



## nashpoo

Sandi.el said:


> Disappointing



Yeah'.. My barneys sa has 3 small khaki antigona on sale though if anyone is interested!


----------



## Quigs

Barneys has taken 30% off.


----------



## Susie Lee

My Saks SA has this Givenchy Bags on sale 30% off. PM me for her info.


----------



## nashpoo

TONS of Givenchy Antigona and other styles on sale on far fetch!! Get them before they sell out!!

There's a medium Antigona in taupe for 1470 and small Antigona for 1368!


----------



## cazzl

nashpoo said:


> TONS of Givenchy Antigona and other styles on sale on far fetch!! Get them before they sell out!!
> 
> There's a medium Antigona in taupe for 1470 and small Antigona for 1368!


Do you know if the sale is still going on? Couldn't find any Antigonas on sale when I just looked


----------



## nashpoo

cazzl said:


> Do you know if the sale is still going on? Couldn't find any Antigonas on sale when I just looked



Probably all sold out to be honest. There was only 1 or 2 small Antigona for each color. They had taupe, black, red, royal blue, and bubblegum pink


----------



## alla.miss

cazzl said:


> Do you know if the sale is still going on? Couldn't find any Antigonas on sale when I just looked



You've got to log in to see the private sales!


----------



## nashpoo

Saks early access.


----------



## shoplavalle

nashpoo said:


> Saks early access.



Do you just have to be a cardholder to gain the early access? Because I am but I can't see anything on saks site. ☹️


----------



## nashpoo

shoplavalle said:


> Do you just have to be a cardholder to gain the early access? Because I am but I can't see anything on saks site. ☹️


No, I'm not a cardholder. I think you just have to have purchased from them and sign up for their newsletter? I just got an email for the early access  sale yesterday.


----------



## highend

Neiman and Bergdorf sales are up as well.  Discount seems to differ per item and ranges from 30-40%


----------



## highend

one smooth black calf antigona available on Farfetch for $1368

https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...px?storeid=9393&from=search&ffref=lp_pic_9_3_


----------



## Susie Lee

My Saks SA has one medium Antigona on sale in mastic. PM me if interested.


----------



## jes0912

FYI-- canadian online retailer SSENSE has a bunch of Givenchy on sale currently, up to 50% off.
https://www.ssense.com/en-ca/women/sale/givenchy/bags


----------



## halunfishie

Susie Lee said:


> My Saks SA has one medium Antigona on sale in mastic. PM me if interested.


Someone get this, it's really beautiful in person. Received mine yesterday and the color is like a cement taupe grey that'll go with everything.


----------



## hedur

Small Pandora on Farfetch for $1074.  Last one in stock!

https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...reid=9621&ffref=pp_recom&rtype=certona&rpos=1


----------



## halunfishie

The small Antigona in blue is still available on sale at Saks:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...nchy&N=306622828+1553+1724+1686&bmUID=lN4oSCL


----------



## valuefaith

Ssense has a further reduction!!


----------



## gudstuffjd

SALE - Indigo Blue Small Antigona is back in stock at Saks for $1603.  Not sure how many are available so act fast!


----------



## ninascharylifestyle

Susie Lee said:


> My Saks SA has one medium Antigona on sale in mastic. PM me if interested.


 
how much is this?


----------



## Boomkim

valuefaith said:


> Ssense has a further reduction!!


This includes black small sugar leather Antigona now at $1580. Just snagged one, so excited!


----------



## hedur

Now $895

https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...Linkshareus&utm_content=10&utm_term=USNetwork



hedur said:


> Small Pandora on Farfetch for $1074.  Last one in stock!
> 
> https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...reid=9621&ffref=pp_recom&rtype=certona&rpos=1
> 
> View attachment 3711030


----------



## Quigs

My SA has a small Antigona in oxblood on sale for $1369.  Please PM me for her contact info.


----------



## Raven18

Quigs said:


> My SA has a small Antigona in oxblood on sale for $1369.  Please PM me for her contact info.


Pm you..thanks


----------



## Raven18

Indigo blue sale at saks 1200


----------



## Quigs

Quigs said:


> My SA has a small Antigona in oxblood on sale for $1369.  Please PM me for her contact info.


----------



## highend

2 shiny/box mini antigonas currently available for $1217 USD on Ssense :  https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/givenchy/black-mini-antigona-bag/1872313


----------



## wonga

Pink Mini Pandora - Sugar 

https://www.ssense.com/en-ca/women/product/givenchy/pink-mini-pandora-bag/1872613


----------



## Quigs

Quigs said:


> My SA has a small Antigona in oxblood on sale for $1369.  Please PM me for her contact info.



*Sold*


----------



## Raven18

Givenchy antigona sale at neimams n barneys ..not my colours n above my budget


----------



## tnt134

Do u have the link ?


----------



## highend

Small antigonas on sale for about $1300 USD at Ssense

Nude pink: https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/givenchy/pink-small-antigona-bag/1872363

and mastic: https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/givenchy/taupe-small-antigona-bag/1872383


----------



## irissix

L'Inde Le Palais has a medium Antigona in black grained leather (sorry, not usually in the Givenchy forum so am unfamiliar with the leathers) for 13--$ and a medium Pandora in a beige/taupe color for about 1K$. Extra 15% off with code 15SHOPNOW so they come down even further. Duties, taxes and shipping included in the price.


----------



## randr21

Med blk panda w shw 50% off
http://www.lastcall.com/Givenchy-Pa...4294960186&eItemId=prod42662581&cmCat=product


----------



## Lauren0404

randr21 said:


> Med blk panda w shw 50% off
> http://www.lastcall.com/Givenchy-Pa...4294960186&eItemId=prod42662581&cmCat=product



Omg!! Thanks for the tip! If you go on the website there is a wheel you can spin to get even more off, I got 30% off so ended up paying $746! A deal I couldn't pass up. Thanks again!!


----------



## sleewiley

Lauren0404 said:


> Omg!! Thanks for the tip! If you go on the website there is a wheel you can spin to get even more off, I got 30% off so ended up paying $746! A deal I couldn't pass up. Thanks again!!


Great find! ****** has 4% cash back too!


----------



## irissix

randr21 said:


> Med blk panda w shw 50% off
> http://www.lastcall.com/Givenchy-Pa...4294960186&eItemId=prod42662581&cmCat=product



Thank you! Also picked up one since the price is so good!

But...now I've bought my first two Pandoras in the last two days [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## randr21

irissix said:


> Thank you! Also picked up one since the price is so good!
> 
> But...now I've bought my first two Pandoras in the last two days [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]





Lauren0404 said:


> Omg!! Thanks for the tip! If you go on the website there is a wheel you can spin to get even more off, I got 30% off so ended up paying $746! A deal I couldn't pass up. Thanks again!!


Yay, I'm so glad you guys both got one.  I have the same bag and its such a workhorse with yummy leather, in black!


----------



## highend

irissix said:


> L'Inde Le Palais has a medium Antigona in black grained leather (sorry, not usually in the Givenchy forum so am unfamiliar with the leathers) for 13--$ and a medium Pandora in a beige/taupe color for about 1K$. Extra 15% off with code 15SHOPNOW so they come down even further. Duties, taxes and shipping included in the price.


Thanks for the code...it allowed me to get a great deal on a different bag I'd been stalking for a few weeks, and it arrived today!


----------



## highend

Croc embossed accented nude pink medium pandora 60% off for $956 at farfetch:  https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...=9336&from=listing&tglmdl=1&ffref=lp_pic_1_3_

I have the mini box version, and it looks so much better IRL.


----------



## halunfishie

Pandora mini backpack for $996 at Saks in grey or black:
http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?FOLDER<>fo...PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446835723&bmUID=lQbsMS3


----------



## halunfishie

Small croc embossed pandora in black for $860:
http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?FOLDER<>fo...PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446835723&bmUID=lQbt8dk


----------



## halunfishie

Nano floral print backpack for $396 at saks:
http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?FOLDER<>fo...PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446835723&bmUID=lQbt9Q_


----------



## ronjet

highend said:


> View attachment 3749306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc embossed accented nude pink medium pandora 60% off for $956 at farfetch:  https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...=9336&from=listing&tglmdl=1&ffref=lp_pic_1_3_
> 
> I have the mini box version, and it looks so much better IRL.


Saw this and very tempted to buy it. But I decided, I have to pass reason is will be on impulse as I prefer other color. But this one's priced really good!


----------



## ronjet

Medium Nightingale tote - warm brown cotton body with tan brown leather at 50%off! Now $862.
https://www.farfetch.com/ph/shoppin...9.aspx?storeid=9530&from=1&ffref=lp_dn_798_1_

Medium Nightingale toe- electric blue leather at 30% off. Now $1301.
https://www.farfetch.com/ph/shoppin...aspx?storeid=10761&from=1&ffref=lp_dn_1034_1_


----------



## ronjet

Medium Pandora tote - textured green leather at 30%off - now $1008
https://www.farfetch.com/ph/shoppin....aspx?storeid=9535&from=1&ffref=lp_dn_1025_5_

Medium Pandora tote - multicolor black, white and red leather with oversized stich-effect to the seam. 30%off now $1585
https://www.farfetch.com/ph/shoppin...4.aspx?storeid=9600&from=1&ffref=lp_dn_921_1_

Medium Pandora tote - black calf leather with eyelet embellishments. 30%off now $1153. (This one says medium but I think it is small)
https://www.farfetch.com/ph/shoppin....aspx?storeid=10761&from=1&ffref=lp_dn_851_2_


----------



## highend

A couple more nice items at 60% off courtesy of Farfetch:

small "old pink" Pandora $756:  https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...=9462&from=listing&tglmdl=1&ffref=lp_pic_2_5_





black Bow Cut chain bag $700:  https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...9336&from=listing&tglmdl=1&ffref=lp_pic_3_26_


----------



## halunfishie

randr21 said:


> Med blk panda w shw 50% off
> http://www.lastcall.com/Givenchy-Pandora-Medium-Leather-Satchel-Bag-Black-/prod42662581_cat6410010_cat000001_cat000000/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%2Fcategory.service%3FitemId%3Dcat6410010%26pageSize%3D117%26No%3D0%26Ns%3DPCS_SORT%26refinements%3D4294960186&eItemId=prod42662581&cmCat=product


I received mine today and it is pretty light for a leather bag. It's a weird shape for me but once I take out all the stuffing it lies a lot better. I like it much more than the Pandora backpack I ordered from Saks that was also on sale. The crossbody strap will make it very versatile for me. Thanks randr21 for the link, it's such a great price!


----------



## randr21

halunfishie said:


> I received mine today and it is pretty light for a leather bag. It's a weird shape for me but once I take out all the stuffing it lies a lot better. I like it much more than the Pandora backpack I ordered from Saks that was also on sale. The crossbody strap will make it very versatile for me. Thanks randr21 for the link, it's such a great price!


Its hard to find light bags that aren't too delicate, and are functional and cool.  Pandas have been around for many years so to me, they are a classic.  Best part is getting a black one for such a deal. Hope you find yourself enjoying yours for years as I have. [emoji4]


----------



## Lauren0404

randr21 said:


> Its hard to find light bags that aren't too delicate, and are functional and cool.  Pandas have been around for many years so to me, they are a classic.  Best part is getting a black one for such a deal. Hope you find yourself enjoying yours for years as I have. [emoji4]



I got mine too and I love it! I have a small Pandora in the sugar leather and I love this one's extra room and love the Pepe leather! Thanks again randr21 for sharing, awesome price! Hopefully that's good handbag-karma points for you [emoji12]


----------



## randr21

Lauren0404 said:


> I got mine too and I love it! I have a small Pandora in the sugar leather and I love this one's extra room and love the Pepe leather! Thanks again randr21 for sharing, awesome price! Hopefully that's good handbag-karma points for you [emoji12]


Sugar and pepe have totally diff vibes, so glad you love it.  Med are great for traveling!  So many pockets and super light.  No matter what colors I have, I still have to have a black med panda in my collection.  Wear yours in good health!


----------



## irissix

randr21 said:


> Its hard to find light bags that aren't too delicate, and are functional and cool.  Pandas have been around for many years so to me, they are a classic.  Best part is getting a black one for such a deal. Hope you find yourself enjoying yours for years as I have. [emoji4]



Just got mine today, along with the medium mastic Pandora I ordered from L'Inde Le Palais, and already in love with how much they both can fit. Perfect bag for a mama with a toddler!


----------



## randr21

irissix said:


> Just got mine today, along with the medium mastic Pandora I ordered from L'Inde Le Palais, and already in love with how much they both can fit. Perfect bag for a mama with a toddler!


Women with busy lives need hands free option bags!  Black and mastic?  You did mighty well my dear. [emoji4]


----------



## Valval555

Hi all, farfetch is having additional 20% off, including items already on sale. The promo code is x20july17. Grab them while they are available


----------



## highend

Valval555 said:


> Hi all, farfetch is having additional 20% off, including items already on sale. The promo code is x20july17. Grab them while they are available


Thanks for the code.  Is it possible I've already purchased all the good sale stuff.....I can't find anything worth buying now with this wonderful code!


----------



## Elizz

randr21 said:


> Sugar and pepe have totally diff vibes, so glad you love it.  Med are great for traveling!  So many pockets and super light.  No matter what colors I have, I still have to have a black med panda in my collection.  Wear yours in good health!



maybe this one ??!!  

http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/69285


----------



## highend

Great deal on the python print pyramidal bag for $900 at Saks.....it's still full price at Neiman's and Nordstrom

I fell in love with this after seeing it on Heidi Klum and snatched one up on sale for myself last week.  Love it....I wore it for several days straight after receiving it.  It looks horrible/unwearable in most site's pic, so I initially over looked it, but Heidi showed me its potential.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306622828&PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524447079733&R=3594659580558&P_name=Givenchy&N=1553+306622828+1724&bmUID=lQOfezG


----------



## randr21

highend said:


> Great deal on the python print pyramidal bag for $900 at Saks.....it's still full price at Neiman's and Nordstrom
> 
> I fell in love with this after seeing it on Heidi Klum and snatched one up on sale for myself last week.  Love it....I wore it for several days straight after receiving it.  It looks horrible/unwearable in most site's pic, so I initially over looked it, but Heidi showed me its potential.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306622828&PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524447079733&R=3594659580558&P_name=Givenchy&N=1553+306622828+1724&bmUID=lQOfezG
> 
> View attachment 3760390


I feel Givenchy often designs its bags to not be conventionally pretty at first sight and the pyramid is no exception.  I really like that about it.  Looks to be a great slouchy bag.  Is it hard to find to find things?


----------



## highend

randr21 said:


> ...Is it hard to find to find things?


 Not really....the interior has a zipper compartment and two pockets for organizing your phone, wallet, keys, metrocard, etc....but the rest is 9open.

I have this similarly situated Nancy Gonzalez exotic hobo that I've been wearing for years, so maybe I'm predisposed to that functionality.


----------



## Valval555

Just another code to let you know from L'inde because I'm eyeing so much on an Antigona. 

Extra 15% off with UP15SHOP, enjoy!


----------



## randr21

Outnet has some wallets for 55% off, 250 to 375.

https://www.theoutnet.com/en-US/Shop/Product/Givenchy/Leather-wallet/933204


----------



## joey miglio

can someone legit check this givenchy t-shirt

https://imgur.com/a/gECKE


----------



## Sandi.el

joey miglio said:


> can someone legit check this givenchy t-shirt
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/gECKE



Try the Authentic This thread, not sure about clothing though.


----------



## ShoeDiva411

http://www.barneys.com/product/givenchy-antigona-small-duffel-504099164.html

Great Sale on the Oxblood Givenchy Antigona small bag! Wish it was in Navy!


----------



## randr21

Dark green mini pepe and laser cut pouch on sale at bg.com for 50% off.


----------



## alla.miss

small panda in mastic for 575GBP
http://www.cruisefashion.com/givenchy-pandora-mastic-small-bag-705701?colcode=70570104


----------



## alla.miss

Croc embossed (nubuck?) med panda 
https://www.fashionphile.com/givenchy-calfskin-crocodile-embossed-medium-pandora-brown-196145


----------



## highend

mini Pandora in black goat for $669

https://www.barneys.com/product/givenchy-pandora-mini-messenger-501887031.html


----------



## randr21

Barneys gc promo today til this wknd. I just posted in steals & deals, but wanted to share with this 1st.

The more you spend, the higher the gc amt. If u spend 5k, you get 1k gc, or essentially 20% off.  Good time to pick up some g goodies.  Btw, I tried out the new hobo style with the silver chain detail on the bottom and it was quite striking and comfortable.


----------



## randr21

Givenchy bags on ruelala, lots of black and navy colored styles, incl ants


----------



## randr21

Extra 30% off

https://www.theoutnet.com/en-US/Shop/Product/Givenchy/Pandora-studded-leather-shoulder-bag/934045


----------



## vandy516

RueLaLa's Boutique "Edge It Up: Extra featuring Givenchy" has pandoras, ants, and nightingales! Sale ends in 2 days


----------



## ninascharylifestyle

Hi!
I'm new here. Anybody here from New York City? I will be going in New York this weekend, and I just want to ask if anybody knows if there's any bags on sale in Woodbury Premium Outlet or if anybody knows an SA there. 
TIA! Happy Weekend.


----------



## highend

farfetch and matches private sales are up!!

scored these two:

...been anxious to buy for months



...stumbled across and couldn't resist at 60% off!!!


----------



## randr21

highend said:


> farfetch and matches private sales are up!!
> 
> scored these two:
> 
> ...been anxious to buy for months
> 
> View attachment 3876001
> 
> ...stumbled across and couldn't resist at 60% off!!!
> 
> View attachment 3876002
> View attachment 3876005


Great deals, can't go wrong with oxblood.


----------



## pursepectives

highend said:


> farfetch and matches private sales are up!!
> 
> scored these two:
> 
> ...been anxious to buy for months
> 
> View attachment 3876001
> 
> ...stumbled across and couldn't resist at 60% off!!!
> 
> View attachment 3876002
> View attachment 3876005


Gorgeous antigona!!! Where did you get it from and how much?


----------



## highend

pursepectives said:


> Gorgeous antigona!!! Where did you get it from and how much?


PMd you!


----------



## lvchanelboy

My Saks SA sent me sale bags! PM me and I’ll forward you her info and pricing.


----------



## nwabien

highend said:


> farfetch and matches private sales are up!!
> 
> scored these two:
> 
> ...been anxious to buy for months
> 
> View attachment 3876001
> 
> ...stumbled across and couldn't resist at 60% off!!!
> 
> View attachment 3876002
> View attachment 3876005


Oh my! These are beautiful! I love the colour! How does one get access to the Farfetch Private Sale?


----------



## CrazyCool01

nwabien said:


> Oh my! These are beautiful! I love the colour! How does one get access to the Farfetch Private Sale?




Farfetch will send you a personal email ..


----------



## highend

I believe the VIP portion of the Farfetch private sale has ended, and it should be available to other customers/subscribers....as my friend just got an email


----------



## lie13

highend said:


> farfetch and matches private sales are up!!
> 
> scored these two:
> 
> ...been anxious to buy for months
> 
> View attachment 3876001
> 
> ...stumbled across and couldn't resist at 60% off!!!
> 
> View attachment 3876002
> View attachment 3876005


Please do tell how you got cut a great price! Ive been eyeing the oxblood in the mini.


----------



## heyrenee

https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...32960.aspx?storeid=9439&from=listing&tglmdl=1

mini black antigona in grained/sugar leather for $1432!

https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...93804.aspx?storeid=9600&from=listing&tglmdl=1
And small black antigona in grained/sugar leather for $1603

Code X1017 for extra 10% off!! (Not a referral code or anything, this is a code sent to my email!)

Many antigonas in different sizes and colors, as well as nightingales and other styles!

GOGOGO!!!


----------



## randr21

From saks site this AM


----------



## highend

Ssense has discounted all their G bags
https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/designers/givenchy/bags?sort=price-desc


----------



## UpTime

Sale at Neiman 
SA Philip +16504929072


----------



## ninascharylifestyle

bought my mini antigona here...

https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/sale/bags-purses-1/items.aspx?designer=2682726|3064


----------



## Scandinavian Affair

I just bought a mini antigona in oxblood with 20% off, it's a Swedish website but they ship worldwide  http://www.nathalieschuterman.com/


----------



## alliegetyourgun

Just got this bad boy for $590 marked down from $1150! So in lurve! Got it from Luisaviaroma. Sold out now  Also got the same style backpack in the pansy print for 500 from NM, but I am going to return it now that I found this one!


----------



## randr21

Just saw the mini black ant on farfetch for $12xx (30% off). Must be quick.


----------



## Raven18

Saw this purple Givenchy Antigona in  farfetch ..i put the product code but didn’t find that colour bag anywhere ..shud I buy ?


----------



## Raven18

I kno it’s a good price ...but don’t think that colour exist


----------



## highend

Raven18 said:


> Saw this purple Givenchy Antigona in  farfetch ..i put the product code but didn’t find that colour bag anywhere ..shud I buy ?


A simple Google search shows this is the cobalt color which as an example is featured on Givenchy's site as well as Harrods in python


----------



## Raven18

Every bag has a code ..the bag (cobalt blue not sure of the colour thou) when I searched it wasn’t there on google images ...
It’s sold out now,or would hav posted the code here..
Sending a reference pic for the product code ..fyi 
I am sure that was not a limited edition
A friend of mine who recently had purshased from  farfetch said she received a used bag


----------



## Raven18

Code


----------



## randr21

Baby pink mini ant 30% off.

https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...ffiliate&utm_campaign=PHUS&utm_term=USNetwork


----------



## angiesky

Neiman has small anti for $1374!


----------



## shup

angiesky said:


> Neiman has small anti for $1374!



Neiman also has a mini hot pink one for 1073!


----------



## highend

Bergdorf in store is now 50% off....things are spread out, but I spied a few  horizon nanos in 2 shades of blue, one cognac small antigona, a few pandoras and a few of the infinity hobo and other styles


----------



## kbcrew

highend said:


> Bergdorf in store is now 50% off....things are spread out, but I spied a few  horizon nanos in 2 shades of blue, one cognac small antigona, a few pandoras and a few of the infinity hobo and other styles



Any nightingales? Thanks!!


----------



## highend

kbcrew said:


> Any nightingales? Thanks!!


Not that I recall, but they were spread out and mixed in with the other sale brands....so hard to say.


----------



## highend

Magenta mini antigona for $895
https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/givenchy-mini-antigona-tote-item-10779847.aspx?storeid=9140


----------



## Lauren0404

There are now a few Horizon bags on sale at Barneys.com. Brown python and beige smooth leather.


----------



## highend

Lauren0404 said:


> There are now a few Horizon bags on sale at Barneys.com. Brown python and beige smooth leather.


Yeah...I ordered the exotic one the other day when it first popped up on sale (been lusting after it for months), and it's arriving today!!


----------



## highend

Cognac small nightingale 60% off
https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...htingale-tote-item-12337683.aspx?storeid=9446


----------



## MamaSleepy

highend said:


> View attachment 3913616
> 
> Cognac small nightingale 60% off
> https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...htingale-tote-item-12337683.aspx?storeid=9446


Wish it was 60% off but it's actually 30%. Wishful thinking, or, too much egg nog!


----------



## highend

MamaSleepy said:


> Wish it was 60% off but it's actually 30%. Wishful thinking, or, too much egg nog!



One boutique had it available for 60% off....someone else simply bought it before you.  

Well priced desirable items move quickly at Farfetch, leaving the lesser discounted options of the same item.


----------



## MamaSleepy

highend said:


> One boutique had it available for 60% off....someone else simply bought it before you.
> 
> Well priced desirable items move quickly at Farfetch, leaving the lesser discounted options of the same item.


I didn't know that! Thank you for the info. And darnit, I missed the 60% off.


----------



## highend

https://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?productCode=0400087326695


----------



## alla.miss

There’s a red small antigona for 1600usd on fwrd 
Not sure how good the deal is
http://www.fwrd.com/mobile/product-...6/?d=Womens&itrownum=3&itcurrpage=1&itview=01


----------



## highend

alla.miss said:


> There’s a red small antigona for 1600usd on fwrd
> Not sure how good the deal is
> http://www.fwrd.com/mobile/product-...6/?d=Womens&itrownum=3&itcurrpage=1&itview=01


Farfetch also has this for the same price (with no tax) if you missed the fwrd one 
	

		
			
		

		
	



https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/givenchy-small-antigona-tote-item-11803951.aspx?size=17


----------



## pursepectives

Saks small pandora $735 in cognac:
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/mai..._name=Givenchy&N=306622828+1553&bmUID=m2g6gNM


----------



## alla.miss

there's a small horizon in olive (?) green for crushing 880euro !!!
https://www.dellogliostore.com/en/product/126593/givenchy-leather-horizon-small-bag#slide2


----------



## highend

https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/...small-biker-stitching-nightingale-bag/2206417


----------



## highend

https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...11695.aspx?storeid=9446&from=listing&tglmdl=1

Note...as can be seen from the pics, this is actually the mini/micro size despite the Farfetch title


----------



## akarp317

highend said:


> View attachment 3923320
> 
> https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...11695.aspx?storeid=9446&from=listing&tglmdl=1
> 
> Note...as can be seen from the pics, this is actually the mini/micro size despite the Farfetch title



WOW you guys are FAST


----------



## Annawakes

highend said:


> View attachment 3922215
> 
> https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/...small-biker-stitching-nightingale-bag/2206417


I saw this too and was sooooo tempted.  What an amazing discount!


----------



## highend

https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...67463.aspx?storeid=9728&from=listing&tglmdl=1


----------



## ninascharylifestyle

https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...58189.aspx?storeid=9514&from=listing&tglmdl=1


found this and some other in farfetch.com with extra 20% off


----------



## randr21

Floral print backpack

http://www.lastcall.com/Givenchy-Sm...%3DGivenchy&eItemId=prod42662728&cmCat=search

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## alliegetyourgun

https://www.barneys.com/product/givenchy-pandora-mini-leather-messenger-bag-501887031.html

Mini pandora for $669, drooling at that price.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

alliegetyourgun said:


> https://www.barneys.com/product/givenchy-pandora-mini-leather-messenger-bag-501887031.html
> 
> Mini pandora for $669, drooling at that price.


Oh wow!  What a sweet deal!  Why didn't you grab it?!   It's sold out now so I'm too late.  So sad!!  I need a mini!


----------



## Annawakes

Medium Pandora Pepe in cognac on Farfetch
https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...e-item-12271388.aspx?storeid=9475&from=search

With extra 20% off code 20jan, only $1114!


----------



## highend

https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...41355.aspx?storeid=9383&from=listing&tglmdl=1


----------



## misslizz

Wow!!!! Missed that one! ☹️


----------



## alliegetyourgun

nom nom nom


----------



## alla.miss

For those who live in Germany!
Breuninger hat black pepe Givenchy medium Pandora with silver hw bis 700Euro reduziert! 

https://www.breuninger.com/givenchy-schultertasche-pandora/1000147237/detail.cmd


----------



## misslizz

https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...92436.aspx?storeid=9600&from=listing&tglmdl=1

Pandora Box 40% off and gorgeous!


----------



## Annawakes

Pre loved small pandora in black goat.  $930 plus 8% discount code below , so $855:
https://mall.elady.com/bf316754.html

get 8% off with this code:
*WED8RQS*

Valid: 1/19 (FRI) 12:00 (GMT) ～ 1/22 (MON) 8:00 (GMT)


----------



## highend

https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...4148.aspx?storeid=10761&from=listing&tglmdl=1


----------



## highend

https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...8319.aspx?storeid=10761&from=listing&tglmdl=1


----------



## highend

...only one available!!!


https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...8606.aspx?storeid=10761&from=listing&tglmdl=1


----------



## misslizz

That Antigona is HOT!


----------



## randr21

Only 1 available, small pandora pure in black!  I have mine and adore it.

Can't get link to work here, so go to www.yoox.com and search for:


45382090FK


----------



## Annawakes

randr21 said:


> Only 1 available, small pandora pure in black!  I have mine and adore it.
> 
> Can't get link to work here, so go to www.yoox.com and search for:
> 
> 
> 45382090FK


Thank you randr21!  I just bought it.  Is it the mini size? I checked the dimensions, it seems smaller than the "small".  Do you have the small or the mini?  I think you mentioned elsewhere you have two Pures?

I've never seen this bag in person or tried it on, so I hope I love it!  Been looking for an understated black bag in my collection.  This is perfect.  And very uncommon which I like.


----------



## randr21

Annawakes said:


> Thank you randr21!  I just bought it.  Is it the mini size? I checked the dimensions, it seems smaller than the "small".  Do you have the small or the mini?  I think you mentioned elsewhere you have two Pures?
> 
> I've never seen this bag in person or tried it on, so I hope I love it!  Been looking for an understated black bag in my collection.  This is perfect.  And very uncommon which I like.



I stand corrected!  G did make minis in this style, tho I rarely see it anywhere in person, even on tpf.

This is the mini at yoox and here's a link to when barneys had it.

https://www.barneys.com/product/givenchy-pandora-pure-mini-bag-504090582.html

I'm so glad you got it!  Let me know how you like it. [emoji4]


----------



## Annawakes

randr21 said:


> I stand corrected!  G did make minis in this style, tho I rarely see it anywhere in person, even on tpf.
> 
> This is the mini at yoox and here's a link to when barneys had it.
> 
> https://www.barneys.com/product/givenchy-pandora-pure-mini-bag-504090582.html
> 
> I'm so glad you got it!  Let me know how you like it. [emoji4]


Wow, that is a great price at barneys!  I didn't know if the yoox price of $1350 was good, but since I'd never seen this in mini and in black, which is what I wanted, I ordered it.  I'll take some pics when it arrives.  Thanks again for the heads up!


----------



## randr21

Annawakes said:


> Wow, that is a great price at barneys!  I didn't know if the yoox price of $1350 was good, but since I'd never seen this in mini and in black, which is what I wanted, I ordered it.  I'll take some pics when it arrives.  Thanks again for the heads up!


Barneys price is displayed whether or not an item was even available at that price, so don't feel bad.  It's a system wide update across all eligible merchandise during the rounds of sale markdowns.  Most black or non seasonal looking bags usually don't make it past 1st markdowns.


----------



## emmawemmapemma

Hi there, I’m probably not in the right place but I’ve been looking at getting a Givenchy Bambi clutch, or any clutch.
I have found quite a few clutches are saying made in Romania. Does this mean that they can still be authentic? Or does it need to say made in Italy?
Sorry if this has already been asked before.


----------



## natalia0128

GIVENCHY Infinity Small Hobo Bag 70% off


----------



## highend

Not the best deals, but rarely seen colors

One of each available 


https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...95597.aspx?storeid=9752&from=listing&tglmdl=1


https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...36726.aspx?storeid=9752&from=listing&tglmdl=1


----------



## alliegetyourgun

Givenchy on sale at BG


----------



## sparkledust

The mini pandora on listed above on bergdorf is in the color saddle, is that a dark brown?
The nude pink small pandora is still available

https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Givenchy-Pandora-Sugar-Small-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Nude-Pink/prod122530132_cat421106__/p.prod?


----------



## Alessandria44

Why if I often see this bag I really want to have it


----------



## randr21

Pretty ant

https://mobile.yoox.com/us/45398148VF/item#cod10=45398148VF&sizeId=1&sizeName=


----------



## randr21

Additional 250 off 1000 or more, no code needed.

Pre owned panda pure

https://www.c21stores.com/products/...90f269702d7989000033,5adf912769702d798900005e


Pre owned Nightingale

https://www.c21stores.com/products/...90f269702d7989000033,5adf912769702d798900005e


----------



## highend

Farfetch sale is now open to all! There's still some decent items available including (nonexotic) GV3s, tons of antigonas and a few horizons.


----------



## Demi13

highend said:


> Farfetch sale is now open to all! There's still some decent items available including (nonexotic) GV3s, tons of antigonas and a few horizons.


have you ever ordered from farfetch? the reviews on them are pretty mixed. but the sale is great!


----------



## highend

Demi13 said:


> have you ever ordered from farfetch? the reviews on them are pretty mixed. but the sale is great!


I love Farfetch! I've ordered enough that I've somehow become a VIP.  I typically don't have any order issues....but, in those rare instances that I have, Farfetch has always done right by me.


----------



## Demi13

highend said:


> I love Farfetch! I've ordered enough that I've somehow become a VIP.  I typically don't have any order issues....but, in those rare instances that I have, Farfetch has always done right by me.


Thank you, I think i will finally make the purchase and get my first givenchy antigona!!!


----------



## dorres

Demi13 said:


> Thank you, I think i will finally make the purchase and get my first givenchy antigona!!!



I have been ordering from there for the past two years. So far there has been no issues. No tax too.


----------



## Susie Lee

Forwarded from my Saks sa, all on sale lots of antigonas  PM me for her info


----------



## highend

Barneys' presale is up online!


----------



## Shopmore

highend said:


> Barneys' presale is up online!


Is there a specific link to the items?


----------



## thaon6187

Susie Lee said:


> Forwarded from my Saks sa, all on sale lots of antigonas  PM me for her info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071162
> View attachment 4071163
> View attachment 4071164
> View attachment 4071165
> View attachment 4071166
> View attachment 4071167


Hi Susie may I get the prices for the antigona bags. Tia


----------



## Antigone

https://www.farfetch.com/au/shoppin...ross-body-bag-item-12534843.aspx?storeid=9317

Last one - 49% off!

Get it before I get it! lol


----------



## PinkTulip

I wanted this bag for eons. Passing this deal along!
Black Medium Pandora Bag --Grained 'sugar' goatskin bag for $1462...IN BLACK!
https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/givenchy/black-medium-pandora-bag/2561778


----------



## francesmonique

Pretty good selection of Givenchy still available through the ssense sale
https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/sale/designers/givenchy/bags


----------



## sleewiley

Silver Pandora at Saks!! Get it before I do! 
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/mai...1519+4294908031+1577+4294908371&bmUID=mirnHQA


----------



## randr21

infinity med hobo in light grey, 50% off, 122x.  also one in oxblood on site.

https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Giv...%2Bhandbag&eItemId=prod139150402&cmCat=search


----------



## randr21

small silver ant 30% off
https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/givenchy-antigona-small-tote-bag-item-12534839.aspx


----------



## natalia0128

does anyone want this for 60% off? I will return to my SA. hopeful SA can put on hold for you.


----------



## natalia0128

natalia0128 said:


> does anyone want this for 60% off? I will return to my SA. hopeful SA can put on hold for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164389


serious buyer only.


----------



## sleewiley

Called Givenchy Woodbury commons last night and spoke to a gentleman who texted me pictures of what they had in my size and a studded mini ant for just under $1500.


----------



## randr21

sm panda pure in black, hard to find.

https://www.lastcall.com/Givenchy-P...4294959914&eItemId=prod50060150&cmCat=product


----------



## randr21

amazing, and pricy, real croc small gale.  a stunner...

https://www.saksoff5th.com/main/Pro...801&siteID=BolFSqx4S4U-2pq3ZhvqmlxrMb8b251R.Q


----------



## sleewiley

https://www.saksoff5th.com/main/Pro...venchy&N=0&FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374302023728
Under $900!


----------



## randr21

Saw two camel ants in goat leather on hgbagsonline, one mini and one small.  Also saw code 20britchick for 20% off anything on their site. Didn't try, so dont know if there are exclusions, or when it expires.

Mini
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/givenchy-c-22_83/givenchy-camel-mini-antigona-goat-p-5312.html


----------



## randr21

med panda pure on yoox, with 25% off extra
https://www.yoox.com/us/45290060CW/...1810bdr80&cod10=45290060CW&sizeId=1&sizeName=


----------



## randr21

infinity chain hobo in light grey, 50% off
https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Giv...20infinity&eItemId=prod139150402&cmCat=search


----------



## randr21

15% off full price Givenchy today at farfetch. Not sure if every single item is included, but have fun trying. 

Code is 15off


----------



## Antigone

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GIVENCHY-BOW-CUT-BLACK-NEW-AUD-2800-RRP/253947379542

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GIVENCHY-PANDORA-BOX-MICRO-PLEXIGLASS-BLACK-3K-NEW/253947338184


----------



## yogagoddess

DisCo said:


> I thought I'd start a thread specifically for us Givenchy lovers to share our latest shopping finds and provide intel on new colours and styles.
> 
> Right now I'm hoping someone could give info about the next line up of colours for the Pandora!
> 
> Please post if you have any info!!


Hello I am not sure if this is the right place to ask this, but I was wondering if anyone has a Givenchy Antigona in the shiny calfskin with pale gold hardware. 
Thanks!


----------



## Sandi.el

yogagoddess said:


> Hello I am not sure if this is the right place to ask this, but I was wondering if anyone has a Givenchy Antigona in the shiny calfskin with pale gold hardware.
> Thanks!



Are you asking if someone owns It because you want to ask questions? Or you want to purchase it?


----------



## yogagoddess

Sandi.el said:


> Are you asking if someone owns It because you want to ask questions? Or you want to purchase it?


I found one on Fashionphile that I am thinking of purchasing with light gold heardwear, but I have never seen one in photos or real life:
https://www.fashionphile.com/givenchy-shiny-lord-calfskin-small-antigona-black-301245


----------



## Sandi.el

yogagoddess said:


> I found one on Fashionphile that I am thinking of purchasing with light gold heardwear, but I have never seen one in photos or real life:
> https://www.fashionphile.com/givenchy-shiny-lord-calfskin-small-antigona-black-301245



PM


----------



## randr21

better deal for US shoppers, 25% with code treat25 at kirnazabete.com. they have 3 G bags, no pandas, ants or gales.


----------



## Becca0904

Does anyone know how much and how dificult is to find a MINI antigona in black or red at the Givenchy Woodbury commons? Or if they olny sell other special collors..


----------



## Quigs

Becca0904 said:


> Does anyone know how much and how dificult is to find a MINI antigona in black or red at the Givenchy Woodbury commons? Or if they olny sell other special collors..



Just call the store and ask if they have any in stock.  I've done that in the past and the SA was very helpful.


----------



## Becca0904

Quigs said:


> Just call the store and ask if they have any in stock.  I've done that in the past and the SA was very helpful.



Thx for the help Quigs =). Actually Im from Brazil, and I was looking for more infos online. Im going to Woodyburry Outlet in a few weeks.. i was wondering if its better to buy my mini at fashionphile or wait To see if they have at the outlet any minis in black or red! What do you think? At fashionphile its around $1.400.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Does anyone know if SSENSE ever has coupons, perhaps for black friday?  I'm looking at an antigona in a hard to find color on there and it is slightly less than retail, but since I've seen lower prices on their site before I'm trying to hold out for better deal.


----------



## lesAdrets

Luisaviaroma—20% off *full-priced*, green-dotted items over $500 includes Givenchy pandas, ants, GVs, Gv3s, quilted with code: *DOT20 *

https://www.luisaviaroma.com/en-us/shop/women/givenchy/bags?lvrid=_gw_d471_i22&__s=NjcxMTg1


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

lesAdrets said:


> Luisaviaroma—20% off *full-priced*, green-dotted items over $500 includes Givenchy pandas, ants, GVs, Gv3s, quilted with code: *DOT20 *
> 
> https://www.luisaviaroma.com/en-us/shop/women/givenchy/bags?lvrid=_gw_d471_i22&__s=NjcxMTg1


Thanks!  I used this to buy myself a small antigona in pearl gray as a bday present.  Kind of kills me the same bag in other colors is $400 cheaper on Italist, but it is what it is.  Couldn't find the small gray one otherwise on sale anywhere.  The one I was looking at on SSENSE was the medium and I already have a black medium...


----------



## lesAdrets

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Thanks!  I used this to buy myself a small antigona in pearl gray as a bday present.  Kind of kills me the same bag in other colors is $400 cheaper on Italist, but it is what it is.  Couldn't find the small gray one otherwise on sale anywhere.  The one I was looking at on SSENSE was the medium and I already have a black medium...


Oh yay that’s great! Happy birthday


----------



## diva7633

randr21 said:


> 15% off full price Givenchy today at farfetch. Not sure if every single item is included, but have fun trying.
> 
> Code is 15off


Thank you. While I was checking out this deal found a small silver antigona on sale and a code to take more off. Got it for $1400


----------



## randr21

FF private sale started. Lots of G bags on sale, even black ants, pandas or new styles for 50% off, including black.

This is a special one, 50% off at $1825


----------



## randr21

continued... sm 40% off 990


----------



## randr21

med gv3 40% 1374


----------



## randr21

cross3 50% 595


----------



## randr21

mini gv3 50% 895


----------



## randr21

mini 50% 688


----------



## randr21

eyelet trim gv3 60% 1436


----------



## randr21

med 40% 1470


----------



## randr21

sm 50% 945 (excellent price)


----------



## randr21

sm 40% 1374


----------



## randr21

med 40% 1194


----------



## randr21

med 50% 1075


----------



## randr21

sm 40% 1050


----------



## randr21

sm nude pink 40% 1374


----------



## randr21

gv3 50% 1195


----------



## randr21

sm white 40% 1374


----------



## randr21

mini 50% 688


----------



## randr21

mini 50% 975


----------



## randr21

med 50% 995


----------



## randr21

med blue 50% 1075


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

randr21 said:


> med blue 50% 1075


Could you please post the private sale link to the givenchy?  Can’t see the sale prices just by going to the site. Thanks.


----------



## randr21

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Could you please post the private sale link to the givenchy?  Can’t see the sale prices just by going to the site. Thanks.



https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/vip-private-sale/items.aspx

Let us know if it works, but I don't think you can't access unless invited because I had to log in in order to see the private sale section.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

randr21 said:


> https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/vip-private-sale/items.aspx
> 
> Let us know if it works, but I don't think you can't access unless invited because I had to log in in order to see the private sale section.


Thanks.  I'm able to get in to the private sale with my log in but I don't see those items at those prices--it's possible there were only one each at those prices and they already sold out.


----------



## randr21

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Thanks.  I'm able to get in to the private sale with my log in but I don't see those items at those prices--it's possible there were only one each at those prices and they already sold out.



Maybe the really popular ones only had 1 left, but for the most part, they're all still there when I log in.  I see some new ones added actually.  Get your cart ready so when sale is made public, you can just check out.


----------



## Antigone

randr21 said:


> sm 50% 945 (excellent price)



This shows up as 30% discount on my account, as well as the other medium goat Panda.

Maybe the discount depends on the level of spending on the site?


----------



## highend

Antigone said:


> This shows up as 30% discount on my account, as well as the other medium goat Panda.
> 
> Maybe the discount depends on the level of spending on the site?


The link posted was for the VIP private sale which is different (better prices, selection, etc.) from the non-VIP private sale.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

highend said:


> The link posted was for the VIP private sale which is different (better prices, selection, etc.) from the non-VIP private sale.


I actually got a private sale link email today and I still don't see those high discounts.  Odd.


----------



## highend

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I actually got a private sale link email today and I still don't see those high discounts.  Odd.


For certain items, the high discounts are only available for VIPS.


----------



## Annawakes

Try this link for 50% off black goat Medium Pandora $1075:
https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/givenchy-medium-pandora-tote-item-11312749.aspx?storeid=9336

Try this link for 50% off black wrinkled sheep Small Pandora $875:
https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/givenchy-small-pandora-tote-item-11249222.aspx?storeid=9705

Try this link for 50% off dark blue wrinkled sheep Medium Pandora $995:
https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...-shoulder-bag-item-13093395.aspx?storeid=9621

I bought the small one!  (I had a small oxblood, sold it, and wanted a black one back.....)  Actually I ordered the black goat Medium too, but had them cancel the order because it seemed too impulsive to get two.  heheh, I had a black smooth calf medium before too and sold it.....it seemed too big for my every day use.  But at 50% off, just too tempting.


----------



## francesmonique

There’s Extra 20% off Farfetch today, there are still quite a few Givenchy bags 


I just ordered a mini black pandora


----------



## prattedu

Just ordered small black in goatskin on farfetch Almost half of the price if I get it from boutique. I Can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## Annawakes

The Pandora sale at Farfetch is crazy!  It’s the lowest prices I’ve ever seen.

Black medium goat is $1075, then additional 20% off, so only $860!  Discount automatically applies at checkout.  $10 for shipping.

I bought five Pandora’s in the past week.  Including this one at $870.  I do not know which ones to keep!  I think I need help deciding..... will start a thread......


----------



## Antigone

Annawakes said:


> The Pandora sale at Farfetch is crazy!  It’s the lowest prices I’ve ever seen.
> 
> Black medium goat is $1075, then additional 20% off, so only $860!  Discount automatically applies at checkout.  $10 for shipping.



Where is this? All I can find is the one at 1.4k  --> 1.154k with the 20% off.

I did see a fig pink one which I was soooo tempted with for $937 --> $749.


----------



## Annawakes

Antigone said:


> Where is this? All I can find is the one at 1.4k  --> 1.154k with the 20% off.
> 
> I did see a fig pink one which I was soooo tempted with for $937 --> $749.


Try this link:

https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/givenchy-medium-pandora-tote-item-11312749.aspx?storeid=9621


----------



## Antigone

Annawakes said:


> Try this link:
> 
> https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/givenchy-medium-pandora-tote-item-11312749.aspx?storeid=9621



It's showing as $1995 aud to me so around $1.4k usd.

You're so lucky!


----------



## Annawakes

Antigone said:


> It's showing as $1995 aud to me so around $1.4k usd.
> 
> You're so lucky!


Hmm.  That is so weird.  I wish there were a way that you could see the 50% too!


----------



## Antigone

Annawakes said:


> Hmm.  That is so weird.  I wish there were a way that you could see the 50% too!



Could it be that the price depends on the spending of the account? Maybe you belong to a higher tier.


----------



## Annawakes

Antigone said:


> Could it be that the price depends on the spending of the account? Maybe you belong to a higher tier.


Maybe..... Though I’m definitely not keeping all five of these Pandora’s I bought in the past week.  So they’re going to be getting a lot of returns from me after they all arrive!  I might keep 2 max.

I don’t typically spend a huge amount with them.  I only order stuff during their sales......Mostly stuff under $1k.  I also return over half of the stuff I order.  Maybe more than half!


----------



## alla.miss

I think the farfetch sale was major for US only, not all countries got these crazy offers. In Russia they had only 30% off plus extra 10% instead of 20% in the US. So I could get the black medium for around 1000euro, which is not great deal.


----------



## alla.miss

Just to mention a black medium panda costs 1200-1250 euro full retail in EU for me, plus my local tax of course.


----------



## randr21

mini black panda box - palma

https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/givenchy-mini-pandora-box-palma-leather-shoulder-bag/5012023?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=001 black


----------



## randr21

mini white panda
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/giv...&P_name=Givenchy&Ntt=mini+white+crossbody&N=0


----------



## randr21

mini white patent ant
https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/givenc...dsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=white


----------



## randr21

dupe


----------



## randr21

A few small ants on sale for 30% off at saks.

https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sea...ll&SearchString=antigona+small&bmSingle=N_Dim


----------



## francofille

Harrod's 30% off sale on Heather Gray Mini Antigona just started. It was $1280 or so just yesterday. 

Link:
https://www.harrods.com/en-gb/givenchy/mini-antigona-tote-bag-p000000000006016435?colour=pink

Click on the gray; price is USD $962.01 before all taxes. 

Final price is as follows, not including the customs fee of $100-200, which is cheaper than in the states for the same color. 

*Item Subtotal:* USD 1,154.41
*Shipping:* USD 32.98
*Duties & Taxes:* USD 149.77
*Domestic Tax Deduction: * - USD 192.40
*Order Discount:* USD 0.00
*Total:* USD 1,144.76

This is my first post so I'm sorry for any errors.


----------



## francofille

There's two small ants(among other gvs) on this page with only 1 stock each left at $1793.60. 

Original $2,990.00 NOW $2,242.00
Extra 20% off: $1,793.60

https://www.neimanmarcus.com/c/sale...age=1&sortBy=PRICE_LOW_TO_HIGH&source=leftNav


----------



## randr21

med panda with cool stripes, last one
https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...-shoulder-bag-item-12049326.aspx?storeid=9705


----------



## randr21

Med ant in blue
https://www.yoox.com/us/45410138GJ/item#cod10=45410138GJ&sizeId=1&sizeName=


----------



## Annawakes

60% off!  Heather grey small goat:
https://www.barneys.com/product/givenchy-pandora-small-leather-messenger-bag-505771836.html


----------



## Annawakes

Also the mini!  Heather grey mini goat 60% off:
https://www.barneys.com/product/givenchy-pandora-sugar-mini-leather-messenger-bag-505771838.html

Note that only store credit will be given if returned!!!


----------



## Annawakes

Red mini Gv3 60 off as well:
https://www.barneys.com/product/givenchy-gv3-mini-leather-shoulder-bag-505771780.html


----------



## randr21

cute backpack for 60% off
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/giv...4295914&P_name=Givenchy&N=306622828+1553+1724


----------



## maggiesze1

Medium pepe pandora
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/giv...594650411103&P_name=Givenchy&N=306622828+1553


----------



## randr21

White sm ant on goat for $96x.

https://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?productCode=0400089952380


----------



## randr21

Silver ant

https://mobile.yoox.com/us/45442371UH/item#cod10=45442371UH&sizeId=1&sizeName=


----------



## maggiesze1

GV3 Small Leopard Velvet Shoulder Bag
https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Giv...ements%3D&eItemId=prod139530015&cmCat=product


----------



## maggiesze1

Small deep blue anti go na
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/giv...tigona&N=0&FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306622829


----------



## maggiesze1

Off white mini anti go na
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/giv...tigona&N=0&FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306622829


----------



## randr21

Sm panda for 50% off, final sale.

https://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?productCo...er+bag&N=0&FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306622828


----------



## jes0912

i'm looking for the mini pandora but on the chain strap. Has anyone happened to see one for sale?!


----------



## lesAdrets

Lots of goodies on sale at Tessabit 20-45% off. Includes Whips, GV3s, Mini Pockets, Mini and Small Pandas and Ants
https://www.tessabit.com/us/woman/designers/givenchy?category_liv_1=24966
(just a few screenshots below—there are more I didn't include)
ETA: Some of their regular prices seem a tad higher than I've seen elsewhere, though, so YMMV with how much you save.


----------



## aarynmcf

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Thanks!  I used this to buy myself a small antigona in pearl gray as a bday present.  Kind of kills me the same bag in other colors is $400 cheaper on Italist, but it is what it is.  Couldn't find the small gray one otherwise on sale anywhere.  The one I was looking at on SSENSE was the medium and I already have a black medium...


How has your gray bag worn?  I just got one preloved and a few tiny dark spots where the color has worn on the handle have already appeared after 4 days of use.  They weren’t there when I got it...


----------



## M Tinsie

aarynmcf said:


> How has your gray bag worn?  I just got one preloved and a few tiny dark spots where the color has worn on the handle have already appeared after 4 days of use.  They weren’t there when I got it...


Have you tried spraying Colonil Carbon Spray on it before taking it out? Yesterday I nearly had a heart attack when I was at the aquarium and one of the workers accidentally splashed water all over my Antigona while cleaning the "petting" exhibit with a squeegee. (the shallow exhibit teaming with sea critters for kids to touch).The water just balled up and rubbed right off with my sleeve without any marks. And this is gross seawater with animals living in it and hundreds of kids' hands playing in it.

The spray hasn't changed the color of any of my bags either, including a very soft lamb skin valentino and Stuart Weitzman light gray Tieland boots.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

aarynmcf said:


> How has your gray bag worn?  I just got one preloved and a few tiny dark spots where the color has worn on the handle have already appeared after 4 days of use.  They weren’t there when I got it...


The color has rubbed off the handles in a few spots but I have been using it almost everyday for months. At some point I will bring it to leather spa to have them restore the color in those spots.


----------



## Bereal

lesAdrets said:


> Lots of goodies on sale at Tessabit 20-45% off. Includes Whips, GV3s, Mini Pockets, Mini and Small Pandas and Ants
> https://www.tessabit.com/us/woman/designers/givenchy?category_liv_1=24966
> (just a few screenshots below—there are more I didn't include)
> ETA: Some of their regular prices seem a tad higher than I've seen elsewhere, though, so YMMV with how much you save.
> 
> View attachment 4433565
> View attachment 4433566
> View attachment 4433567
> View attachment 4433568


Is this a reliable website?


----------



## lesAdrets

Bereal said:


> Is this a reliable website?



Yes, Tessabit was one of the first (if not _the_ first) high-end boutiques in Lake Como and is still run by the Molteni family that founded it. I’ve seen them listed as a Lake Como shopping destination on travel / fashion blogs. I haven’t seen any flags raised here on tPF. I’ve only made one purchase from them (purchased directly from Tessabit and not through Farfetch), but it was a good experience.

Here’s a mention on uncrate https://uncrate.com/out-of-office-lake-como/

and a few other tPF threads of people asking…
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/gucci-from-tessabit-site.726276/

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/anyone-shopped-at-tessabit-online-before-is-it-reliable.587541/

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/anyone-shop-at-tessabit.868268/

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bereal

lesAdrets said:


> Yes, Tessabit was one of the first (if not _the_ first) high-end boutiques in Lake Como and is still run by the Molteni family that founded it. I’ve seen them listed as a Lake Como shopping destination on travel / fashion blogs. I haven’t seen any flags raised here on tPF. I’ve only made one purchase from them (purchased directly from Tessabit and not through Farfetch), but it was a good experience.
> 
> Here’s a mention on uncrate https://uncrate.com/out-of-office-lake-como/
> 
> and a few other tPF threads of people asking…
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/gucci-from-tessabit-site.726276/
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/anyone-shopped-at-tessabit-online-before-is-it-reliable.587541/
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/anyone-shop-at-tessabit.868268/
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks so much


----------



## Bereal

Bereal said:


> Thanks so much


I just had a terrible experience with Farfetch where I bought a Givenchy antigona and had it shipped. The DHL warehouse in Brampton lost it 2 weeks ago. Farfetch was not willing to refund my money while they 'investigate' . I had to speak the cr of Farfetch every day for the last two weeks even email the CEO of DHL in Canada but no resolution yet. Finally disputed with VISA and got my money back. This bag is available with Tessabit but I was feeling a bit apprehensive going the online route again.


----------



## lesAdrets

Bereal said:


> I just had a terrible experience with Farfetch where I bought a Givenchy antigona and had it shipped. The DHL warehouse in Brampton lost it 2 weeks ago. Farfetch was not willing to refund my money while they 'investigate' . I had to speak the cr of Farfetch every day for the last two weeks even email the CEO of DHL in Canada but no resolution yet. Finally disputed with VISA and got my money back. This bag is available with Tessabit but I was feeling a bit apprehensive going the online route again.



Aw I’m sorry — what a hassle. I’m glad you were able to get your money back. Yeah it definitely seems like a lot of online shopping has become a crapshoot. I should add that I was addressing your question more from the stance that they’re a legitimate retailer (i.e., not selling fakes), but would hope their iconic boutique reputation would carry over to reliable online experiences and customer service. Anyway, hope you’re able to get the Antigona you want


----------



## Annawakes

Farfetch is having extra 35% off sale!  Black small ant for $1041 after discounts and black mini Pandora for $625!!!  Someone please get it!!!!!

Contrary to the poster above, I’ve only had stellar customer service experience with Farfetch.

This morning I ordered a black small mystic for $1170!!!


----------



## Annawakes

Black medium mystic 50% off at Farfetch and extra 35% off promo 35FF.....so $1230!

I got the black small mystic on Friday and am impatiently waiting for it to ship.  Looks like it won’t be here before Christmas.


----------



## Annawakes

Farfetch black small ant $1145!  No extra discounts though, the extra 35% off sale ended.


----------



## Annawakes

I’m addicted to the Farfetch sale can you tell?  Lol


----------



## sas611

Hi, sorry to ask here but is there a thread for Authenticate this Givenchy? I can’t seem to find one. Many thanks


----------



## randr21

sas611 said:


> Hi, sorry to ask here but is there a thread for Authenticate this Givenchy? I can’t seem to find one. Many thanks


No authenticators for Givenchy, so thread was closed.


----------



## sas611

randr21 said:


> No authenticators for Givenchy, so thread was closed.


Thank you for reply. Sorry to post this here but I found a Givenchy Pandora in TK MAXX. Can anyone here tell me if their serial tag looks the same? Just scared in case I bought a fake


----------



## Allexis

Givenchy bags on sale - https://www.brandalley.co.uk/women/sales/new-styles-givenchy-and-chloe.html


----------



## papertrees

Hi
Can anyone ID this pandora pls? It's said to be medium and looks like croc skin. Is this common? Have you seen this before?
TIA!


----------



## randr21

papertrees said:


> Hi
> Can anyone ID this pandora pls? It's said to be medium and looks like croc skin. Is this common? Have you seen this before?
> TIA!



Medium, and it's quite rare. I have the charcoal version of this.


----------



## papertrees

randr21 said:


> Medium, and it's quite rare. I have the charcoal version of this.



would you know if it transfers colors from jeans? And how much is the original price? It's being sold to me for about $900.


----------



## Pishi

Lots of bags on sale, if you guys weren't already aware, at Nordstrom.


----------



## Annawakes

Also lots of bags on sale at Farfetch.  Finally givenchy added to sale!


----------



## Annawakes

Annawakes said:


> Also lots of bags on sale at Farfetch.  Finally givenchy added to sale!


Now extra 15% off sale items at farfetch.  Code 15xtra.  If you have an Amex card there is $160 off $800 spend offer now as well.  I’m off to browse haha.


----------



## ILP

sas611 said:


> Thank you for reply. Sorry to post this here but I found a Givenchy Pandora in TK MAXX. Can anyone here tell me if their serial tag looks the same? Just scared in case I bought a fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4633973
> View attachment 4633974


Serial number looks authentic.  1st and 3rd number represent the week it was made.  2nd and 4th number represent the year.  So your bag was made the 9th week of 2018.  TJ Maxx is a nationwide chain.  They can’t knowingly sell fakes.  There is always a risk that someone bought a real one and returned a fake but that happens at department stores too.  Check that everything else looks perfect - stitching is flawless and straight, ‘Givenchy‘ printed straight with letters correctly spaced and embossed in the right places on hardware.


----------



## eliseboudoir

Givenchy - Black Croc Small Antigona Bag
					

Structured croc-embossed calfskin duffle bag in black. Twin rolled carry handles at top. Detachable shoulder strap with hook fastening. Logo plaque at face. Zip closure at main compartment. Leather logo patch, zippered pocket, and patch pockets at interior. Tonal canvas lining. Gold-tone...




					www.ssense.com
				




black small croc embossed Antigona for 51% off! Mine is arriving today- I’ll post photos.


----------



## eliseboudoir

Gorgeous  so happy, I got it for $1772 incl tax+ship. Retails $3600 incl tax+ship. Canadian dollars. And it came in two days!


----------



## Alebeth

Stunning! Congrats!


----------



## eliseboudoir

Looks like the small sold out so the link doesn’t work. There is one more mini left at 51% off if anyone wants it!!









						Givenchy - Black Croc Mini Antigona Bag
					

Croc-embossed calfskin shoulder bag in black. Twin rolled carry handles at top. Adjustable and detachable shoulder strap with tab-slot fastening. Logo hardware at face. Zip closure. Zippered pocket and two patch pockets at interior. Tonal twill lining. Gold-tone hardware. Approx. 8.5 length x 8...




					www.ssense.com


----------



## celinebags

Hi! I purchased a givenchy soft antigona of 2013 and I cannot find anywhere thé datecode I would like to know if u had an idea where it is situated Thanku


----------



## randr21

celinebags said:


> Hi! I purchased a givenchy soft antigona of 2013 and I cannot find anywhere thé datecode I would like to know if u had an idea where it is situated Thanku


Hi, you are posting in the wrong thread. This is for sales and deals. FYI, the soft antigona debuted in 2020, but you mention 2013. Not sure if you're talking about the right bag. Do some research or take a pic of your bag.

If it truly is the soft antigona, this is the thread you're looking for.






						Antigona Soft
					

Does anyone know if the soft antigona has released yet? Last I heard, it was supposed to be April 1, but I haven’t seen posted it anywhere yet.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## maveninthecorner

Hello! I am very interested in buying a mini antigona in black croc. I see that, above, eliseboudoir was able to buy the small antigona black croc on sale from ssense (congrats, btws!). Has anyone been able to buy the mini one on sale? I can buy the bag now but it doesn't hurt to see if I can save some $$! Thanks in advance!


----------



## eliseboudoir

The mini black croc was also on sale when I got my small  I am not sure if there’s a pattern to when they would go on sale. Perhaps wait until spring sales happen if you want to save some $$ 



maveninthecorner said:


> Hello! I am very interested in buying a mini antigona in black croc. I see that, above, eliseboudoir was able to buy the small antigona black croc on sale from ssense (congrats, btws!). Has anyone been able to buy the mini one on sale? I can buy the bag now but it doesn't hurt to see if I can save some $$! Thanks in advance!


----------



## maveninthecorner

eliseboudoir said:


> The mini black croc was also on sale when I got my small  I am not sure if there’s a pattern to when they would go on sale. Perhaps wait until spring sales happen if you want to save some $$



Oh no way! Okay, I will definitely wait a little a see if some spring sales provide me with any deals!


----------



## sharcee

maveninthecorner said:


> Oh no way! Okay, I will definitely wait a little a see if some spring sales provide me with any deals!





eliseboudoir said:


> The mini black croc was also on sale when I got my small  I am not sure if there’s a pattern to when they would go on sale. Perhaps wait until spring sales happen if you want to save some $$



next sale is likely going to be during the summer. The last sale they did was a bit different from previous sales - selection was limited for general public but the private Sale selection was decent. I think you need to have a purchase history from them to have access to the private sale


----------



## Asphodel

❤️


----------



## maveninthecorner

sharcee said:


> next sale is likely going to be during the summer. The last sale they did was a bit different from previous sales - selection was limited for general public but the private Sale selection was decent. I think you need to have a purchase history from them to have access to the private sale



oh okay, that's good to know! I'll keep my eye out for some sales. I'm in lockdown at the moment so it's not like I have anywhere to be with the bag haha


----------



## mandy_mandy

You guys. I have had my eye on a Givenchy cutout bag and was sad when they weren’t on sale at Nordstrom. I snagged a small one from Webster today for $644. I can’t believe I got such an incredible deal!


----------



## randr21

mandy_mandy said:


> You guys. I have had my eye on a Givenchy cutout bag and was sad when they weren’t on sale at Nordstrom. I snagged a small one from Webster today for $644. I can’t believe I got such an incredible deal!


Share pics when you get it and let us know what you think bc that's an amazing deal.


----------



## mandy_mandy

randr21 said:


> Share pics when you get it and let us know what you think bc that's an amazing deal.


I will! I’m thrilled!


----------



## songan

New INTEL: Givenchy Mens' Antigona Bags


----------



## randr21

Givenchy sale started at Nordstrom and Neimans. Check with your SAs.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Older style goat leather Pandora, medium size in nude pink colour (Powder Pink ?) 
50% discount 








						Givenchy Medium Pandora Bag - Farfetch
					

Shop Givenchy medium Pandora bag




					www.farfetch.com


----------



## Beauxpeep

If anyone is looking for a medium soft Antigona in gray, Bergdorf's has it for 30% off:






						Givenchy Antigona Soft Medium Leather Bag - Bergdorf Goodman
					

Get free shipping on Givenchy Antigona Soft Medium Leather Bag at Bergdorf Goodman. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.



					www.bergdorfgoodman.com


----------



## randr21

Ivory mini pepe panda on sale at saks.com for 50% off.


----------



## Antigone

Has anyone bought Givenchy from Matches Fashion? Are their items authentic?


----------



## GemsBerry

Antigone said:


> Has anyone bought Givenchy from Matches Fashion? Are their items authentic?


Yes, it's a British retailer.


----------



## Antigone

GemsBerry said:


> Yes, it's a British retailer.



Thanks! Online reviews are mixed so I'm a bit wary.


----------



## randr21

Antigone said:


> Has anyone bought Givenchy from Matches Fashion? Are their items authentic?


Yes, they're authentic. Have purchased Valentino, Saint Laurent, etc. in addition to Givenchy from them before.


----------



## selina_cai

Anyone able to ID this Givenchy? Is it authentic?


----------



## Antigone

Tempted by this (50% off!!!) but I'm trying to stay strong:






						Givenchy | Womenswear | Shop Online at MATCHESFASHION AU
					

Shop the latest Givenchy womenswear collection online at MATCHESFASHION | The global luxury-shopping destination for women.




					www.matchesfashion.com


----------



## whtcldjd

lots of bags on sale at saks.  





						Women's Givenchy Designer Handbags | Saks Fifth Avenue
					

Givenchy Designer Handbags at Saks: Enjoy free shipping and returns, and discover new arrivals from today's top brands.




					www.saksfifthavenue.com


----------

